# Huge music megathread



## Looksmax (Aug 12, 2018)

What are you listening to right now?


----------



## Afrikancel (Aug 12, 2018)

Xxxtenacionxxx. It is normie music which is part of my ascensionplan


----------



## RobticaI (Aug 14, 2018)

Afrikancel said:


> Xxxtenacionxxx. It is normie music which is part of my ascensionplan


Is it true guys with non-normie music taste have less success with femoids?


----------



## Afrikancel (Aug 14, 2018)

RobticaI said:


> Is it true guys with non-normie music taste have less success with femoids?


Chads don't listen to music. To them it is just background ambience. They focus on the social scene.


----------



## RobticaI (Aug 14, 2018)

Afrikancel said:


> Chads don't listen to music. To them it is just background ambience. They focus on the social scene.


So they don't have any particular taste in music, is liking music a sign you'll be incel?


----------



## Afrikancel (Aug 14, 2018)

RobticaI said:


> So they don't have any particular taste in music, is liking music a sign you'll be incel?


I listen to normie music/media to NTmaxx which is legit. There is no such thing as "chad music". Just NT (mainstream shit) and incel (anime OPs and kpop JFL)


----------



## RobticaI (Aug 14, 2018)

Afrikancel said:


> I listen to normie music/media to NTmaxx which is legit. There is no such thing as "chad music". Just NT (mainstream shit) and incel (anime OPs and kpop JFL)


I like 90's and 80's music and some normie stuff. I wonder what category that puts me in.


----------



## Afrikancel (Aug 14, 2018)

RobticaI said:


> I like 90's and 80's music and some normie stuff. I wonder what category that puts me in.


You are here so does that really need to be answered?


----------



## RobticaI (Aug 14, 2018)

Afrikancel said:


> You are here so does that really need to be answered?


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Aug 14, 2018)

RobticaI said:


> Is it true guys with non-normie music taste have less success with femoids?



I couldn't say to be honest, but I could see where it might present a problem. You'll have to scale gaps in cultural knowledge when you interact with other people, as a lot of normies converse on a framework of shared consumption and you'll find yourself having to explain everything you actually do enjoy.

In supermarkets, at official events, at parties, everywhere, you can expect lowest common denominator music to prevail. It is woven into the outside world.

I've rarely ever been thought of as "unique" because I like strange music. I was, at fairly rare intervals, around some alternawhores 1-3 years ago and they were resolutely unimpressed by whatever arcane knowledge I had. They would get alternacels to orbit, probably get fucked by Chad like every other slut. Happily, I never bothered orbiting, assuming I would have even been allowed to.

My tastes run pretty far toward abrasive. I'm sure I have given some people pause if they associated me, a wild-eyed, evasive loner, with the music I listened to.







Afrikancel said:


> I listen to normie music/media to NTmaxx which is legit. There is no such thing as "chad music". Just NT (mainstream shit) and incel (anime OPs and kpop JFL)



I honestly think there's something to this, but I can't make myself do it. I have been to places (just last weekend, in fact), where normie music plays, people drink, and foids dance. I have received visions of normalcy, have seen flashes of life with eyes safe from reality. If things had gone just slightly different for me, I could imagine myself among them, lost in sated homogeneity. It's almost terrifying.


----------



## RobticaI (Aug 14, 2018)

Ledgemund said:


> In supermarkets, at official events, at parties, everywhere, you can expect lowest common denominator music to prevail. It is woven into the outside world.


Good thing I know the basics of normie music to get by.


Ledgemund said:


> I've rarely ever been thought of as "unique" because I like strange music. I was, at fairly rare intervals, around some alternawhores 1-3 years ago and they were resolutely unimpressed by whatever arcane knowledge I had. They would get alternacels to orbit, probably fuck Chad like everyone else. Happily, I never bothered orbiting, assuming I would have even been allowed to.


So even going to concerts to find femoids who share the same weird music taste as me won't work because they're only there to collect orbiters and chase chad dick.


Ledgemund said:


> My tastes run pretty far toward abrasive. I'm sure I have given some people pause if they associated me, a wild-eyed, evasive loner, with the music I listened to.


I knew a guy who listened to similar music who looked like a british ginger with glasses.


----------



## Afrikancel (Aug 14, 2018)

Ledgemund said:


> I couldn't say to be honest, but I could see where it might present a problem. You'll have to scale gaps in cultural knowledge when you interact with other people, as a lot of normies converse on a framework of shared consumption and you'll find yourself having to explain everything you actually do enjoy.
> 
> In supermarkets, at official events, at parties, everywhere, you can expect lowest common denominator music to prevail. It is woven into the outside world.
> 
> ...



Normie flashes feel so good tbh


----------



## fendER (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Aug 21, 2018)

Listen to Ramirez when your on a black pill mood and hating foids.


----------



## Anguish (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 21, 2018)

You guys listen to some weird asd shit man ? All this punk and rock and heavy metal foids dont like that shit ?. Thats what emo teenagers who are trying to rebel againsf their parents listen to in their head. 

If you really wanna be more normie interms of your music knowledge, listen to the billboard top 50. Because thats what literally popular right now.


----------



## reborn (Aug 26, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> You guys listen to some weird asd shit man ? All this punk and rock and heavy metal foids dont like that shit ?. Thats what emo teenagers who are trying to rebel againsf their parents listen to in their head.
> 
> If you really wanna be more normie interms of your music knowledge, listen to the billboard top 50. Because thats what literally popular right now.



Post something better then!


----------



## Jaded (Aug 28, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> You guys listen to some weird asd shit man ? All this punk and rock and heavy metal foids dont like that shit ?. Thats what emo teenagers who are trying to rebel againsf their parents listen to in their head.
> 
> If you really wanna be more normie interms of your music knowledge, listen to the billboard top 50. Because thats what literally popular right now.


I’m sorry, but I really cannot get into normie music. Fuck normies and fuck their shitty music! ?


----------



## satoshisacuck (Aug 30, 2018)

I recommend not looking up the lyrics to this song unless you are low inhib maxxing:


----------



## Tricky (Sep 2, 2018)

I only listen to REAL music, not that normie shit


----------



## 11gaijin (Sep 2, 2018)

Pop and some bollywood shit tbh


----------



## satoshisacuck (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## satoshisacuck (Sep 3, 2018)

Anyone listen to Venom by Eminem? It's pretty good.


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Sep 4, 2018)

Good album.


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Sep 4, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gkflvn9v8Os


----------



## GAY (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## averageblokecel (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## 中原岬 (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## Nibba (Sep 8, 2018)

Jaded said:


> I’m sorry, but I really cannot get into normie music. Fuck normies and fuck their shitty music! ?


Honestly. Power metal and fast rap pretty much dominate my lifting play list. Other than that my taste is hard to explain lol


----------



## Blitz (Sep 13, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Honestly. Power metal and fast rap pretty much dominate my lifting play list. Other than that my taste is hard to explain lol


Any particular power metal bands you like?


----------



## Nibba (Sep 13, 2018)

Blitz said:


> Any particular power metal bands you like?


Used to like sabaton a lot. Parkway drive has one good song (vice grip). Sonic syndIcate, hammerfall, powerwolf


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Sep 15, 2018)

HIGH TESTOSTERONE ONLY


----------



## Nibba (Sep 15, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> HIGH TESTOSTERONE ONLY



@FBI. Lol


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## x69 (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Nibba (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 97 (Sep 24, 2018)

Joe Breuer's band after Bastards and Janitor Joe. It doesn't quite measure up to those two, especially the former, but it's still worth a listen.


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## satoshisacuck (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## Jaded (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Jaded (Sep 29, 2018)

Lol


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Jaded (Oct 6, 2018)

Emo music to cut yourself to:


----------



## FuckMyLife (Oct 10, 2018)

Have fun figuring out the lyrics of these two





And then something you boios can understand





I also listen Rammstein but almost everybody knows them already so not going to bother posting them


----------



## iamgoingtomakeit (Oct 14, 2018)

Listening these desu 






https://youtu.be/-CtgAgTqx0w


----------



## Jaded (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## CopeMaxxer (Oct 15, 2018)

Just got into classical music. Listening to dvorak. Any other classicalcels here?


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Oct 16, 2018)

CopeMaxxer said:


>


----------



## Jaded (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## HorseFace (Oct 17, 2018)

King krule
King krule
King krule
King krule
King krule


----------



## Jaded (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## Falimcel (Oct 30, 2018)

city pop legit the best cope there is next to online video games


----------



## Jaded (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Nov 5, 2018)

Metal and rock subgenres, country, some big band, and film music. Unfortunately, having vast music taste doesn't make you interesting, even to the alternative/liberal whores who like the aforementioned music (excluding country), because Chad's life experiences are moreso interesting.


----------



## 中原岬 (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Lorsss (Nov 7, 2018)

Afrikancel said:


> Xxxtenacionxxx. It is normie music which is part of my ascensionplan


listening to normie music and watching normie tv series is a good way to get conversation topics


----------



## TaCopineEstMoche (Nov 7, 2018)

This isn't going to be that popular 

But I love old reggae choons. Especially lover's rock. 

This song makes me so happy, it's just perfect.....few beers down the hatch and this tune =


----------



## nattycel (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## blackcat (Nov 21, 2018)

been listening to a lot of bladee, thaiboy digital and spooky black these past days
basically what i was listening to 4 years ago


----------



## Time Travel (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 97 (Nov 22, 2018)

Captures the transition from blackpill to whitepill:



_You don't love me
You don't care_

becomes

_You don't love me
I 
don't 
care_


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Extra Chromosome (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 443 (Nov 25, 2018)

Extra Chromosome said:


>


----------



## Time Travel (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Extra Chromosome (Nov 25, 2018)

notafed said:


>


.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Insomniac (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## mojopin (Nov 26, 2018)

Rn I’m absolutely fucking hooked on INXS. Guys, well-made upbeat music is the best way to drown out your depression imo.


----------



## bain (Nov 26, 2018)

gay thread
itp: i educate you



required watching (there will be consequences!!!!)


important


@Zesto you like this next song??
https://soundcloud.com/neydah/night-sky


----------



## bain (Nov 26, 2018)

on top of that






this should get you guys started
now go... my children, fix your taste
 blowkissheart tbh


----------



## Zesto (Nov 26, 2018)

bain said:


> @Zesto you like this next song??
> https://soundcloud.com/neydah/night-sky









I like the picture at least.

I think my own music may be too extreme for the tastes of those here.


----------



## bain (Nov 27, 2018)

Zesto said:


> View attachment 6057
> 
> 
> I like the picture at least.
> ...




hmm thats not that extreme
like the first song best
after thats its some pretty comfy '60s to '80s-vibe pop, sad that i have seen too many anime intros to take japanese singing seriously, but legit pretty good music


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Nov 28, 2018)

I was only familiar with _Mercury _before, but it seems as though the further back in their discography you go, the better this band is.


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Nov 28, 2018)

this might be weird to some of you power electronics + industrial + mafia jazz noir. GTA, Mafia, Hitman fans will love this

actual Italians.


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Nov 28, 2018)

@Ledgemund you may dig this


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Nov 29, 2018)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> this might be weird to some of you power electronics + industrial + mafia jazz noir. GTA, Mafia, Hitman fans will love this
> 
> actual Italians.





IntolerantSocialist said:


> @Ledgemund you may dig this



I'll make a point to check these out later, sounds interesting.


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Nov 29, 2018)

more Italian industrial


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Nov 29, 2018)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> Macelleria Mobile di Mezzanotte



This is pretty good. Reminds me of some of what the Legendary Pink Dots have done, maybe a little bit of Bohren & der Club of Gore. Nice Ellroy on the endtable as well.



IntolerantSocialist said:


> more Italian industrial



I only really know Maurizio Bianchi. Starfuckers are pretty good in a very subdued way, but they're not Industrial so much.



IntolerantSocialist said:


> actual Italians



@nausea


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Nov 30, 2018)

why are Guzzard albums so hard to find. also, yeah Maurizio Bianchi is great, I had a physical set of discs of Mauthausen Orchestra tape dubs awhile back. I wish I still had them


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Nov 30, 2018)

new Arseterror out

https://archive.org/details/ArseterrorInformationIsNotWhatItIs


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Nov 30, 2018)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> why are Guzzard albums so hard to find. also, yeah Maurizio Bianchi is great, I had a physical set of discs of Mauthausen Orchestra tape dubs awhile back. I wish I still had them



Just remembered Atrax Morgue is from Italy too. There's a few other Minimal Synth acts I used to listen to that I think were as well.

I found the Guzzard discography over here:

http://ihatethe90s.blogspot.com/search/label/Guzzard

Hopefully the links still work.

They were one of the few AmRep bands I never bothered investigating back when I first discovered the label. All well and good, because I probably wouldn't have liked them very much back then - too straightforward and conventionally "Grunge". I've come to appreciate the more standard side of 90s Rock though. Just recently, I found out that there are even a few good Pearl Jam songs:



I probably hadn't heard this one since I was about 11.


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Nov 30, 2018)

Not everything they've done is all that good, but when this band succeeds the result is tremendous.


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Dec 1, 2018)

got these guys on:



btw @Ledgemund what was the beef between them and Articles Of Faith?


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Dec 1, 2018)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> got these guys on:
> 
> 
> 
> btw @Ledgemund what was the beef between them and Articles Of Faith?




Not sure I ever heard about it. I know that the vocalist for the Effigies almost kicked the shit out of Steve Albini because of a snide review in a fanzine.


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Dec 1, 2018)

Albini rescinded apparently because he calls them "extremely important". whatever, flip flopper.
its funny because Albini got off on being an edgelord back then and went completely soy after the election.
somebody must've grabbed his pussy.
listening to this now


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Dec 1, 2018)

Feels song:




Much better than the Green Gay song of the same name.

New discovery:


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 97 (Dec 2, 2018)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> Feels song:
> 
> 
> Much better than the Green Gay song of the same name.
> ...



First link doesn't work, my nipper: it should be T.S.O.L. - Walk Alone. I never really listened to them before. Weren't they affiliated with SST to an extent? Pretty good, going by this.

Never heard of the second. Thanks for the recommendation, I'll absolutely be looking into them more. Neofolk that draws from Buñuel and Tarkovksy - very good.



DeformAspergerCel said:


> M8L8TH
> 
> Wolfkrieg



Russia indeed produces a lot of the best NSBM.





DeformAspergerCel said:


> Anthem



I've seen you post these before but never listened - quite good. I can't seem to find much about them.

I can't embed this video because the uploader has disabled this function: Turbund Sturmwerk - Lichtschlag


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Dec 2, 2018)

Ledgemund said:


> First link doesn't work, my nipper: it should be T.S.O.L. - Walk Alone. I never really listened to them before. Weren't they affiliated with SST to an extent? Pretty good, going by this.
> 
> Never heard of the second. Thanks for the recommendation, I'll absolutely be looking into them more. Neofolk that draws from Buñuel and Tarkovksy - very good.
> 
> ...



thoughts on Burzum? @Ledgemund @IntolerantSocialist


----------



## LooksJourney (Dec 3, 2018)

Sephyx - New Life


----------



## paulus (Dec 3, 2018)

VERY SAD VIDEO OF UGLY GUY


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Dec 3, 2018)

I think TSOL were on Posh boy I think but maybe Frontier. They probably knew Ginn and SST through Keith Morris who likely had nothing good to say about them after getting kicked out of Black Flag. I know the Hermosa Beach scene and OC scene were very different, Hermosa was more blue collar and saw the OC kids as rich trouble making brats.

I like Burzum's music I just wish Varg would shut the fuck up about 'muh christcucks' not every Christian is dogmatic. of utimws, like myself, follow syncretic/gnostic offshoots which might be even too autistic for Varg.
And @Ledgemund np. Anytime


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Dec 4, 2018)

Burzum is good, though I don't listen too often. Varg seems alright, kind of a meme at this point though. If I recall he and a lot of other "pagans" seem to have a problem with MSTOW - pretty gay. Guy assumes that everyone has a murder and several famous albums to his name with which to attract a sub-looksmatch virginal forest bride.

Anyone ever heard Quorthon's second solo album? It's very different from Bathory - will sound fairly out-of-place to anyone only familiar with _Under the Sign of the Black Mark _or similar. It's pretty decent Hard Rock with minor Grunge and Psychedelic elements to it. Main drawbacks are the terrible song titles and, presumably, lyrics. Many seem to be taken straight from the mustache-and-leather 70s playbook:

"Cherrybutt & Firefly"
"Daddy's Girl"
"Hump for Fun"
"The Notforgettin"
"You Just Got to Live"
etc.


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm afraid to hear it, I heard one of the Sodom influenced Bathory records and enjoyed it.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 4, 2018)

Only rap I will listen to tbh no niger shit


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 4, 2018)

Happy Days makes some good dsbm


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Dec 5, 2018)

czech bm is the shit








Psychonaut said:


> Only rap I will listen to tbh no niger shit




is that NS rap? I find that weird.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 5, 2018)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> is that NS rap? I find that weird.


elab on what NS rap is

idk this is just russian rap I think


a song from tony hawk's project 8, I used to play that game a lot as a teen


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Dec 5, 2018)

National Socialist rap. its fucked up.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 5, 2018)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> National Socialist rap. its fucked up.


I am pretty sure its not that but I like me some 1488 music


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Dec 6, 2018)

1488 music is fine justno nigger invented shit


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Dec 6, 2018)

I do Nazbol blackened noise

http://www.gaskeri1.bandcamp.com
Oh I knew Paddy and Matt at one point
@Psychonaut
these guys do a good job of mixing industrial noise and noise rock and drone for being a bunch of Yids



@Ledgemund
I hear some musique concrete elements in their sound too.


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Dec 6, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gkflvn9v8Os





Based for the most part. And yeah almost every foid I've been with I'd have to explain music I listen to them, a few exceptions though with shared taste but that doesn't always mean they're The Best for you. You have to factor in loyalty, trust, compatibility of other likes vs. dislikes. enough difference for each of you individually plus enough commonality to get along, and also the ability to read some body language. because AWALT. I have autism so its difficult to do that, I do better reading dudebrahs that I know than women. they're confusing af is putting it lightly. my intolerance for passive-aggressive behavior also is an issue.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 6, 2018)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> 1488 music is fine justno nigger invented shit


>nigger
>invented


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Dec 7, 2018)

LOL


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 97 (Dec 7, 2018)

Just got around to listening to this album. Springsteen was an admirer of Alan Vega/Suicide and the influence actually comes through quite obviously here.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 7, 2018)

Ledgemund said:


> Just got around to listening to this album. Springsteen was an admirer of Alan Vega/Suicide and the influence actually comes through quite obviously here.



I was expecting the music to pick up in intensity but it stay about the same throughout. I'm not a big fan of those kinds of songs.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 8, 2018)

Ledgemund said:


> Russia indeed produces a lot of the best NSBM.




NSBM...hmmmmmm...this intrigues me


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 9, 2018)

I wanna fuck the sluts in this music video


----------



## ShadyMike (Dec 9, 2018)

Deadlift song


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 97 (Dec 12, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> I was expecting the music to pick up in intensity but it stay about the same throughout. I'm not a big fan of those kinds of songs.



Ah yeah the whole album is very subdued. It takes a certain affective state to get into that stuff for me as well. I usually prefer that things be much more propulsive, but _Nebraska _is very good when the mood strikes.



Psychonaut said:


> NSBM...hmmmmmm...this intrigues me



Yeah, it's a fairly notorious subset of Black Metal. More or less the only one that soycucks refuse to infiltrate, owing to "fucking fathithm", naturally. The Blazebirth Hall collective out of Russia has more good stuff as well, in the Burzum vein.

Speaking of Suicide, I forgot how much I liked their self-titled album. I was huge into it when I was 16, used to always put down whatever I was doing to give "Frankie Teardrop" my full attention. It sort of fell out of rotation after I cycled through different tastes, but it's a stunning album that's taken on a wholly new dimension - very, very similar, right down to the themes, to how _Taxi Driver _never resonated fully until I was in college.

Walk the streets and there's whores everywhere. Patchy-beard longboarders mainlining xenoestrogens. Tranny psyops. Mass immigration. Sickness pulses in the air.

_Baby, baby, baby, baby
He's a-screamin' the truth
America, America's
Killin' its youth_


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Dude420 (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 97 (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Dude420 (Dec 17, 2018)

Yes a new page


----------



## Claire Violet (Dec 17, 2018)

Ur all aspie af


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Dec 20, 2018)

Yeah because being Aspie means I don't listen to dumb nigger music


----------



## Time Travel (Dec 23, 2018)

take me back to 2012*


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Dec 24, 2018)

Claire Violet said:


> Ur all aspie af


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Dec 25, 2018)

notafed said:


>



No doubt I hope she gets banned.

Anyways. Not a pagan but love their music.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 27, 2018)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> Not a pagan


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Dec 28, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


>



Christian Marcionite (an early Gnostic sect). just because I'm not like Varg doesn't mean I'm soy.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Dude420 (Dec 30, 2018)

@Nibba you may like Charles Bradley and Robert Cray, those are my favorite artists for that style of music.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 30, 2018)

Dude420 said:


> @Nibba you may like Charles Bradley and Robert Cray, those are my favorite artists for that style of music.


Thanks man I'll check them out


----------



## Time Travel (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Hunter (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Time Travel (Jan 11, 2019)




----------



## Nibba (Jan 11, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


>



Legend of nerder


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Jan 11, 2019)

hmmm what to post, been listening to this guy lately:

about the only stuff I can find on yt (not doing bandcamp links) of his stuff




he makes excellent soundscapes





also major mog

actually looks like my cousin Chris.


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Jan 11, 2019)

Ledgemund said:


> Joe Breuer's band after Bastards and Janitor Joe. It doesn't quite measure up to those two, especially the former, but it's still worth a listen.




Ill check it out, sorry for late reply


FuckMyLife said:


> Have fun figuring out the lyrics of these two
> 
> 
> 
> ...




you should hmu if you want dig deeper into the industrial scene


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## haircutcel (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 14, 2019)

haircutcel said:


>



Are you the guy that had the avi of yourself with a rain jacket on incels.me


----------



## haircutcel (Jan 15, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


> Are you the guy that had the avi of yourself with a rain jacket on incels.me


nigga what
i dont go on incel forums because its basically the same shit repeated over and over again. well i guess this is an incel related forum but its about looksmaxxxing and actually doing something useful


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 15, 2019)

haircutcel said:


> nigga what
> i dont go on incel forums because its basically the same shit repeated over and over again. well i guess this is an incel related forum but its about looksmaxxxing and actually doing something useful


Wrong person then maybe


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## GoonCel (Jan 15, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aJemSeYpXA
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzpm9SDEPJQ


----------



## haircutcel (Jan 15, 2019)

GoonCel said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aJemSeYpXA
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzpm9SDEPJQ



aye my nigga comethazine with that real low inhib chimp music


----------



## GoonCel (Jan 15, 2019)

haircutcel said:


> aye my nigga comethazine with that real low inhib chimp music


comethazines hella lit


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Jan 17, 2019)

good weirdo ambient/spacewave



one of my favorite Van Halen albums



I know Kurt is a huge cuck but this riff is massive (big Jesus Lizard influence, one of Kurt's favorite bands)



I really wanted to get ahold of this


----------



## Swagwaffle (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## VST (Jan 18, 2019)

Swagwaffle said:


>



He is such a degenerate, can't wait til he gets capped.


----------



## Swagwaffle (Jan 18, 2019)

VST said:


> He is such a degenerate, can't wait til he gets capped.



Careful he can see ur post and track ur IP


----------



## VST (Jan 18, 2019)

Swagwaffle said:


> Careful he can see ur post and track ur IP


Over


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Jan 20, 2019)

Don't watch if squeamish, good 'ritual style' ambient with clangy industrial elements and hard bdsm and bloodletting themes


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 20, 2019)

@Swagwaffle @notafed @BornAgainChad @Mansnob @Jaded @Mewcel


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Jan 20, 2019)

another one, more a mix of 'black' ambient and 'ritual' style ambient. I regret not checking these guys (guy?) out sooner


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Jan 20, 2019)

Blackened grindcore


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Jan 20, 2019)

more:


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 20, 2019)

Gvng


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Jan 20, 2019)

is that Mongolian rap?


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 20, 2019)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> is that Mongolian rap?


Its russian


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Jan 20, 2019)

guy looks like a chink. looks more Tajik or Kazakh than Russian


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 20, 2019)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> guy looks like a chink. looks more Tajik or Kazakh than Russian


Hes not russian but the language is


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Jan 20, 2019)

When you gonna add me to ya fackin gang nigger?


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 20, 2019)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> When you gonna add me to ya fackin gang nigger?


Lol when u change your avi


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Jan 21, 2019)

did you give me one? I thought I was supposed to get one?


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 21, 2019)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> did you give me one? I thought I was supposed to get one?


This


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Jan 21, 2019)

got it


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 21, 2019)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> got it


Omg that's awesome lol you'll be officer


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Jan 21, 2019)

alright


----------



## VST (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Jan 26, 2019)

reborn said:


> What are you listening to right now?


----------



## GoonCel (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## AncapFAG (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## GenericChad1444 (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Feb 2, 2019)

getting into some goth/deathrock





along with my usual Mighty Sphincter, Christian Death, etc

also, death/doom metal and prog/death metal:


----------



## manlet cUnt (Feb 3, 2019)

thanks to @Insomniac for the recommendation


----------



## Insomniac (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## FatmanO (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## manlet cUnt (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Feb 8, 2019)

I notice a lot of people here like really pedestrian stuff.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Feb 10, 2019)

reborn said:


> What are you listening to right now?




This always makes my day


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Time Travel (Feb 10, 2019)

sometimes listening to sad music while feeling depressed makes me feel better


----------



## Hunter (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 10, 2019)




----------



## manlet cUnt (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## NoHabloIngles (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 71 (Feb 17, 2019)

Psychonaut said:


>



She looks familiar. I remember her from a Japanese movie I saw a while back. I think it was called love exposure.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## Swagwaffle (Feb 20, 2019)




----------



## Sesame (Feb 21, 2019)

any1 here listen to bladee?


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## fobos (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## androidcel (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Extra Chromosome (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 611 (Feb 24, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


>



Lol
https://looksmax.org/threads/for-people-who-want-to-spice-up-their-cardio.9197/


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Feb 25, 2019)

@IntolerantSocialist

Have you ever heard of a band called Gneissmaker? I found their album _Forty Acre Fugue_ on the blog 'I Hate the 90s' - the link might still work. They were from Minneapolis during the AmRep years, but they were never on the label. It's sort of at the crossroads of Thrash, Noise Rock, Math Rock, and Jazz. Sounds like Watchtower, Coroner, Hammerhead, Helmet, Dazzling Killmen, and Don Caballero at the same time.


----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## Swagwaffle (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Feb 28, 2019)

Ledgemund said:


> @IntolerantSocialist
> 
> Have you ever heard of a band called Gneissmaker? I found their album _Forty Acre Fugue_ on the blog 'I Hate the 90s' - the link might still work. They were from Minneapolis during the AmRep years, but they were never on the label. It's sort of at the crossroads of Thrash, Noise Rock, Math Rock, and Jazz. Sounds like Watchtower, Coroner, Hammerhead, Helmet, Dazzling Killmen, and Don Caballero at the same time.




this sounds right down my alley. also be more active you ass.


BrettyBoy said:


>




looks pretty mainstream to me


----------



## BrettyBoy (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## The Dude Abides (Mar 2, 2019)

cant decide if it I like the cover more then the original or not




next song is slow but heavy

Every time I'm on the street
People laugh and point at me
They talk about my length of hair
And the out of date clothes I wear

They say I look like the living dead
They say I can't have much in my head
They say my songs are much too slow
But they don't know the things I know

I KNOW I DON'T BELONG
And there's nothing I can do
I was born too late
AND I'LL NEVER BE LIKE YOU

In my life things never change
To everybody I seem strange
But in my world now something's died
So I just stare with these insane eyes

I know I don't belong
And there's nothing that I can do
I was born too late
AND I'LL NEVER BE LIKE YOU


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Mar 2, 2019)

Noise/Sludge punk with folk. Me and a couple friends circ a 2002 ish.










Voodoo Ninjas - Greatest Shits : General Genocide : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


lookie whats been unearthed, my first band, drum machine, shit bass, nasty guitar, ughGeneral Genocide



archive.org


----------



## Time Travel (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 483 (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Ascending (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Arkantos (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 97 (Mar 5, 2019)

@IntolerantSocialist

Another band from Minneapolis. Sounds like the Replacements if they weren't dull as hell.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Mar 5, 2019)

Arkantos said:


>


 B IG I RON
listen to saddle tramp pardner


Arkantos said:


>


----------



## The Dude Abides (Mar 6, 2019)

Don't know that I will
But until I can find me
The girl who'll stay
And won't play games behind me
I'll be what I am
A solitary man, solitary man

Walking tall machine gun men 
They spit on me in my home land 
Gloria sent me pictures of my boy
Got my pills against mosquito death 
My buddy's breathing his dying breath 
Oh god please wont you help me make it through 
Yeah they come to snuff the rooster 
Yeah here come the rooster (Yeah) 
You know he ain't gonna die No,no,no oh 
You know he ain't gonna die


----------



## fobos (Mar 6, 2019)

I took a chance when you had miles on you
I should've fucked and blowed some loud on you


----------



## Wool (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 97 (Mar 6, 2019)

Didn't much care for this band the first time I heard them, but I just investigated again and this sounds excellent:


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Mar 10, 2019)

some stuff I've been listening to lately










@Ledgemund thanks for recommending me Hebosagil, good sludge metal/noise rock


Time Travel said:


> some Barry Manilow song



why does he look crossed eyed? that would be a funny song to listen to when torturing someone.


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Mar 11, 2019)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> @Ledgemund thanks for recommending me Hebosagil, good sludge metal/noise rock




Yes bro.



Just started listening to this album. Jack Endino's band before he devoted himself to production. If you like Die Kreuzen around the time of _October File _and _Century Days, _you'll probably like this.


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Mar 11, 2019)

oh shit Skin Yard. yeah I know them, good, often obtuse heavy rock, not quite metal but pushing it.
yeah I actually owned physical copies of October File/Die Kreuzen (came in one disc) and Century Days at one point. too bad my disc drive is broke and I can't find the discs.


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Mar 11, 2019)

new demo stuff and possible cover @Ledgemund


----------



## Swagwaffle (Mar 11, 2019)

I only listen to high t low inhib music


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Mar 11, 2019)

Swagwaffle said:


> I only listen to high t low inhib music




Omega Jihad is pretty high T unless you're some faggot who likes crap and poop music




































THE CHASM - Live at Milwaukee Metal Fest, USA [1999] [FULL SET]


Mexico/US Death Metal. Live at Milwaukee Metal Fest, Milwaukee, USA [31.07.1999] Props to the filmer!




youtu.be


----------



## towncel (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## manlet cUnt (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Mar 14, 2019)

sorry about the above post, I was trying to phone post and everything got fucked up

@Ledgemund this band is very strange, mix of alt-rock, rock in opposition and (depending on the era) synth pop (early), noise rock, folk rock (later)
they were from the Czech Republic. vocals are weird and histrionic, all in native Czech


this band is from Ukraine, blending rockabilly, surf, krautrock/space rock and post-punk in a weird way, mumbled native Ukrainian language vocals, they dressed like greasers/teddy boys and sometimes used industrial metal percussion.




Ledgemund said:


> @IntolerantSocialist
> 
> Another band from Minneapolis. Sounds like the Replacements if they weren't dull as hell.




I heard about them mentioned alongside Sockeye or am I thinking of another band with the same name?

musicologist problems.
yeah you're right I'm confusing them with this band: https://www.discogs.com/artist/1252471-Gods-Favorite-Band-2


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Mar 15, 2019)

Excuse the foid co-vocalist (ok she's cute I admit it) but this sounds approximate to Omega Jihad's only we have more of a raw grind/noisecore influence by way of Anal Cunt and bands like Sissy Spacek and Gore Beyond Necropsy


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Mar 16, 2019)

When you just wanna kill it your oneitis or ex just because because she's woman and they are just asking for it ☝


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Mar 17, 2019)

I like me some Arthur Brown

anyways, @Ledgemund these guys are German, mix of sludge metal, grindcore and death metal


grindcore/thrashcore/powerviolence. also German


U.S. death/thrash



U.S death/thrash turned grindcore/thrashcore later on



both bands had their start in the 80s but never really released anything official til recently. (The American ones only)

this band, not metal, is Russian, industrial/experimental weird avant shit


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Mar 19, 2019)

@Insomniac not sure if you like black metal but


----------



## LightingFraud (Mar 20, 2019)

This song makes me wanna go 120 down the highway


----------



## fobos (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Arkantos (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Mar 23, 2019)

@Arkantos 

you a Quebec separatist?

cool, we support you and your struggle against Canada.


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## JellyBelly (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Mar 24, 2019)

Ah good old neofolk


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 26, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Mar 29, 2019)

not much to post today except 1st wave black metal


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Mar 29, 2019)

And some cringe @Ritalincel @Insomniac


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 2, 2019)

any pendulum boys?


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

@IntolerantSocialist


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Apr 3, 2019)

not bad, sounds like Mega Man music with more melody and less rhythm


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Apr 3, 2019)

I'll look into your recs over the next few days, @IntolerantSocialist - seems like interesting stuff.

I've mostly taken a turn into Neofolk lately. Ever heard of this band? Absolutely stunning material, especially this track:



This band has really gotten my attention too. Poland seems to put out all the best Black Metal lately, between this (track is from 2007 though), Biesy, and Kriegsmaschine (way better than Mgla):



Probably won't be on as much for a while - though every time I say that I do the opposite. It's too easy to fall back into posting, but I get infinitely more done when I stop doing it. I'll be aiming for a frequency of once/week or less.


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Apr 3, 2019)

Ledgemund said:


> I'll look into your recs over the next few days, @IntolerantSocialist - seems like interesting stuff.
> 
> I've mostly taken a turn into Neofolk lately. Ever heard of this band? Absolutely stunning material, especially this track:
> 
> ...





Ledgemund said:


> I'll look into your recs over the next few days, @IntolerantSocialist - seems like interesting stuff.
> 
> I've mostly taken a turn into Neofolk lately. Ever heard of this band? Absolutely stunning material, especially this track:
> 
> ...




Polish black metal is great, and yeah I love neofolk, always have. Btw any way for us to communicate via a messenger of something like Steam? I miss your posts bro. This forum is kind of bland without your insights.


Ritalincel said:


> from osrs (try it)




Makes me think of my 26 year old brother when he was in high school


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## androidcel (Apr 4, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


>



high t low e


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 4, 2019)

androidcel said:


> high t low e


----------



## Insomniac (Apr 4, 2019)

YeeHaw!


----------



## JellyBelly (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 4, 2019)

bunny girl magic tricks, by ghxst


from the album new album 2019




ghxxxst.bandcamp.com


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## jefferson (Apr 4, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


>



Thanks I hate it


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 4, 2019)

jefferson said:


> Thanks I hate it


 
This one is something without the gutter. Try it 2 mins.


----------



## jefferson (Apr 4, 2019)

Got into metal for the first time recently. This is great for lifting.



Extra Chromosome said:


> This one is something without the gutter. Try it 2 mins.



No
bad
this hurts my brain


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 4, 2019)

jefferson said:


> No
> bad
> this hurts my brain


Get on my level pleb 
Just have mush for brains theory


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 4, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 4, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> from osrs (try it)



It looks like a very nice game. But seems like the type that if you didn't join early, you have missed out a lot and building up from now onwards will be a tough journey.


----------



## dodt (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 4, 2019)

@jefferson @ChoSeungHui It is time for another caramelldansen boyo bucko laderinos


----------



## jefferson (Apr 4, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> @jefferson @ChoSeungHui It is time for another caramelldansen boyo bucko laderinos



That one was bearable at least


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 4, 2019)

Zero E song incoming.
I bet not even a single person would percieve such manliness.


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 4, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Zero E song incoming.
> I bet not even a single person would percieve such manliness.




kicks harder than my ritalin dose recently


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 4, 2019)

It is time for some caramel again buckerooos


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 5, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Apr 5, 2019)

@IntolerantSocialist

Kollezhskiy Asessor is great. I remember finding them digging around on RYM years ago. I got ahold of _Koll As_ a little while ago, and it's really something. Released by samizdat in the Ukrainian SSR in 1989, sounds like it came out of the weird side of US independent music in 1995 almost exactly. It's remarkably similar to Thinking Fellers Union Local 282, Bugskull, Fly Ashtray, stuff like that.



First time I've listened to Triptykon, very good. Almost as good as _Monotheist_.


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Apr 5, 2019)

A lot of that outsider rock reminds me of rock in opposition and krautrock played by the late 80s Dischord caste, as a precursor or compliment to math rock

Triptykon is great, should have been big.


ChoSeungHui said:


>




Sounds like a mix of EBM and New German Hardness with a touch of power noise. I dig.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 5, 2019)

It is *GOOFY TIME!*


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 7, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 7, 2019)

@jefferson 
 
More powerful than any PCT cycle.


----------



## jefferson (Apr 7, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> @jefferson
> 
> More powerful than any PCT cycle.



Sorry but I hate your taste in music


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 7, 2019)

jefferson said:


> Sorry but I hate your taste in music


tbh my knowledge on standard roids are subhuman.
Where do you recommend me studying up on them other than reddit and ncbi?


----------



## jefferson (Apr 7, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> tbh my knowledge on standard roids are subhuman.
> Where do you recommend me studying up on them other than reddit and ncbi?


Random websites usually have shit info, reddit compound experience threads are good.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Apr 8, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


>




OH YEAH. EXTRATONE


jefferson said:


> Sorry but I hate your taste in music



I bet he loves your taste in men.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## GenericChad1444 (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Time Travel (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## The Dude Abides (Apr 11, 2019)

jefferson said:


> Got into metal for the first time recently. This is great for lifting.
> 
> 
> No
> ...



*DIE MOTHERFUCKER, DIE MOTHERFUCKER, DIE*






Extra Chromosome said:


>



fuck, I love biggies suicide rap

here's the version I listen to

original for anyone that cares



jefferson said:


> Got into metal for the first time recently. This is great for lifting.


plz listen to my favs


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 11, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> *DIE MOTHERFUCKER, DIE MOTHERFUCKER, DIE*
> View attachment 39420


----------



## The Dude Abides (Apr 11, 2019)

every word of this song speaks to me, but unfortunately it's overplayed so not the same anymore

Finished with my woman
'Cause she couldn't help me with my mind
People think I'm insane
Because I am frowning all the time
All day long, I think of things
But nothing seems to satisfy
Think I'll lose my mind If I don't find something to pacify

Can you help me occupy my brain?
Oh, yeah

I need someone to show me
The things in life that I can't find
I can't see the things that make true happiness I must be blind

[Solo]

Make a joke and I will sigh
And you will laugh and I will cry
Happiness, I cannot feel And love, to me, is so unreal
And so, as you hear these words
Telling you, now, of my state I tell you to enjoy life I wish I could, but it's too late


*"GOD DAMN"*


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 11, 2019)

disintegrates your mind


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 12, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Apr 12, 2019)

some nightmare fuel. @Ledgemund @Extra Chromosome
@jefferson 


also @jefferson 


not all of Gerstein's music sounds like that mind you, some weird bossa-nova jazz on some tracks, synth-pop, folk, balladering and then some noise. dude's experimental af.


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Apr 13, 2019)

IntolerantSocialist said:


>




Good stuff.

@DeformAspergerCel might be intrested in this + the rest of the things released on Roger Karmanik's Cold Meat Industry label.



Related to the Skin Yard I posted a while back, I finally listened to this album, unsure of whether or not it would be good. Most of it isn't too great, but this is a pretty nice track:



Best song on _Arise _is this one I think:


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Apr 13, 2019)

Ledgemund said:


> Good stuff.


Also,


----------



## FatmanO (Apr 14, 2019)

This is a must


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Apr 14, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> This is a must


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 97 (Apr 14, 2019)

DeformAspergerCel said:


> Also,






Got around to listening to this band. Early Math Rock like Breadwinner or Gneissmaker, who I mentioned before. Sounds like Slint or Shellac if they weren't boring (this band was active in Chicago, released their singles in 1992/3 - sounds like Shellac lifted their style pretty heavily from this band honestly).

@IntolerantSocialist


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 14, 2019)

listen to it all cucks


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Apr 14, 2019)

Ledgemund said:


> Got around to listening to this band. Early Math Rock like Breadwinner or Gneissmaker, who I mentioned before. Sounds like Slint or Shellac if they weren't boring (this band was active in Chicago, released their singles in 1992/3 - sounds like Shellac lifted their style pretty heavily from this band honestly).
> 
> @IntolerantSocialist









here're some other songs you might like in case you haven't heard them already.

 (I like this one especially as I'm both an admirer of certain doctrines within Christianity and neopaganism)


----------



## The Dude Abides (Apr 15, 2019)

Ledgemund said:


> Good stuff.
> 
> @DeformAspergerCel might be intrested in this + the rest of the things released on Roger Karmanik's Cold Meat Industry label.
> 
> ...



 


TBOLT said:


>



 I listen to this when I speed


DeformAspergerCel said:


> (I like this one especially as I'm both an admirer of certain doctrines within Christianity and neopaganism)


Is there a way for both?


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Apr 15, 2019)

Ledgemund said:


> Got around to listening to this band. Early Math Rock like Breadwinner or Gneissmaker, who I mentioned before. Sounds like Slint or Shellac if they weren't boring (this band was active in Chicago, released their singles in 1992/3 - sounds like Shellac lifted their style pretty heavily from this band honestly).
> 
> @IntolerantSocialist




I will look them up,

there is also kraut/RIO/zeuhl inspired black/death metal





btw Roots and Chaos A.D were my soundtrack along with Pantera, The Deftones, Tool and Metallica during an outing to Disneyworld in the late 90s. not to brag but I ended up in a brief fling with some girl who looked like Gwen Stefani+Ariana Grande back then. we never fucked but I got to kiss her and touch her tits. and yes, her name was STACY. I kid you not. but then it was all downhill from there. met a kid into Cradle Of Filth there at Tower. I didn't like BM at the time because I thought it was silly.




TBOLT said:


>



JP always kicks ass



> Is there a way for both?



yes I'm an example of that, I'm a Marcionite.
I would post more stuff I've been listening to but its huge

lets see if this works

for fans of Unsane and Helmet: 

a mix of free jazz, drone, ambient, industrial, noise and RIO/Avant-Prog: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R1_vrrBXlH0

been delving into some PV/grind again:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QY-1_1CFcwQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cup9zJeBFbU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3EI8pJzuPs

a little weirder, if Masonna/Government Alpha/Merzbow/etc, Enemy Soil, Sunn O))) and Darkthrone had a love child:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v1BZFgN9PBA

@Ledgemund , @Extra Chromosome @DeformAspergerCel , @The Dude Abides


----------



## Bengt (Apr 15, 2019)

I like to ldar with this song ngl


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Apr 15, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> Is there a way for both?


Traditionalist family structure, minus the soylent shit about turning the other cheek and to always emphasize vengeance as a virtue over forgiveness with tribalism as opposed to universal ethics permeating every aspect of society. You could argue that this was practiced under the third reich, and it lead to one of the most prosperous societies to ever have existed until it got brought to its knees under the weight of international jewry


----------



## The Dude Abides (Apr 15, 2019)

DeformAspergerCel said:


> minus the soylent shit about turning the other cheek and to always emphasize vengeance as a virtue over forgiveness with tribalism as opposed to universal ethics permeating every aspect of society.


The more I read the bible myself and compare notes with uncucked people the more I believe the bible was never meant to be as pacifist as the (((church))) claims it. Not only is the notion of killing being unnatural stupid, but also dishonest to claim when the bible has righteous killings. Doesn't the bible warn against pagan practices though?


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Apr 15, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> The more I read the bible myself and compare notes with uncucked people the more I believe the bible was never meant to be as pacifist as the (((church))) claims it. Not only is the notion of killing being unnatural stupid, but also dishonest to claim when the bible has righteous killings. Doesn't the bible warn against pagan practices though?


I'm not Christian myself, so I don't interpret everything the bible says as holy. That said, I would much rather live in a wholly christian society than I would in a wholly pagan one. It is true as you say that the church has been subverted by Jews to the point where whatever the bible preaches has been watered down to irrelevancy. I don't personally agree with all christian ethics and consider it flawed in certain aspects, but on things like women, gays, Jews and monogamous family structures, Christianity is fairly spot on.


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Apr 16, 2019)

DeformAspergerCel said:


> Traditionalist family structure, minus the soylent shit about turning the other cheek and to always emphasize vengeance as a virtue over forgiveness with tribalism as opposed to universal ethics permeating every aspect of society. You could argue that this was practiced under the third reich, and it lead to one of the most prosperous societies to ever have existed until it got brought to its knees under the weight of international jewry




thats what Enoch Powell's secret beliefs were. if there was ever a based Anglo besides Mosley, it was Powell. Powell was a Red Tory, a Socialist Patriot.
I'm a Christian Gnostic so my beliefs are like Marcion minus the reinterpretation of the bible plus a fondness for Sufist orders of Islam.


----------



## The Dude Abides (Apr 16, 2019)

DeformAspergerCel said:


> I'm not Christian myself, so I don't interpret everything the bible says as holy. That said, I would much rather live in a wholly christian society than I would in a wholly pagan one. It is true as you say that the church has been subverted by Jews to the point where whatever the bible preaches has been watered down to irrelevancy. I don't personally agree with all christian ethics and consider it flawed in certain aspects, but on things like women, gays, Jews and monogamous family structures, Christianity is fairly spot on.


I dont really claim christian, but as I read the bible verses and compare with other versions, because one word can change entire meanings, I find its right about so many things. I care about truth, while ((Christians)) interpret verses into their idealized world. I dont hold it above other ways of life because I'm still trying to understand everything. Thats why I asked you about paganism.


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Apr 16, 2019)

when you're sick of getting single blacked moms hitting on you:


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Apr 16, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


> I dont really claim christian, but as I read the bible verses and compare with other versions, because one word can change entire meanings, I find its right about so many things. I care about truth, while ((Christians)) interpret verses into their idealized world. I dont hold it above other ways of life because I'm still trying to understand everything. Thats why I asked you about paganism.


Yeah, my view on it is that paganism is good to the extent that it takes care of the worldly, while christianity is good to the extent that it takes care of the outworldly, quells existential dread and gives people a higher purpose. Whether the afterlife, as described by the bible, is actually true or not is a separate question.



here's what Goebbels had to say about it


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Apr 16, 2019)

also, one of the best bands to come out of Oz besides Lubricated Goat and Sadistik Exekution

https://www.metal-archives.com/bands/Intense_Hammer_Rage/2717


----------



## The Dude Abides (Apr 16, 2019)

DeformAspergerCel said:


> Yeah, my view on it is that paganism is good to the extent that it takes care of the worldly, while christianity is good to the extent that it takes care of the outworldly, quells existential dread and gives people a higher purpose. Whether the afterlife, as described by the bible, is actually true or not is a separate question.
> 
> 
> 
> here's what Goebbels had to say about it



good shit, thanks for this


IntolerantSocialist said:


> also, one of the best bands to come out of Oz besides Lubricated Goat and Sadistik Exekution
> 
> https://www.metal-archives.com/bands/Intense_Hammer_Rage/2717


*Lyrical themes*:Gore, Paedophilia, Bestiality, Scat, Cannibalism, Rape


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Apr 16, 2019)

yeah its Nathanlarsoncore

anyways

most MySpace tards remember this guy:


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 16, 2019)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> JP always kicks ass


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Apr 16, 2019)

this is good









literally anything avant-grindcore right now hits the spot


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Apr 16, 2019)

Ledgemund said:


> Gneissmaker, who I mentioned before



I got curious about this band's background and dug around a bit.

If anyone's curious as to what they actually sound like, you can find their full-length _Forty Acre Fugue _here.

I also found a demo posted here that links the amateurish and dull sound on their first split single from 1990 to the much more developed one on their full-length from 1994.

Unfortunately, as with a lot of people erstwhile involved in US Punk/Noise Rock/Metal, one of the band members is now a huge soy cuck. Ominous and disappointing that the music I grew up with was made almost entirely by a sty of soft, brainwashed libertines.

None of the members ever did much outside of this band musically it appears.

@IntolerantSocialist



IntolerantSocialist said:


> I will look them up,
> 
> there is also kraut/RIO/zeuhl inspired black/death metal
> 
> ...




Ah nice, I've heard Wrong and Aluk Todolo before. Have to check out the rest.

Re: Christianity, I've been reading the Bible myself lately and have increasingly turned in the direction of faith. I'm not at the point where I can devote myself religiously, but so far I've also noticed the fundamental truth of the doctrine. I just finished Leviticus - many relevant passages.

*14*_If, however, you fail to obey Me and to carry out all these commandments, 
*15*and if you reject My statutes, despise My ordinances, and neglect to carry out all My commandments, and so break My covenant, 
*16*then this is what I will do to you: I will bring upon you sudden terror, wasting disease, and fever that will destroy your sight and drain your life. You will sow your seed in vain, because your enemies will eat it. 
*17*And I will set My face against you, so that you will be defeated by your enemies. Those who hate you will rule over you, and you will flee when no one pursues you._

I certainly am not to the point to distinguish between sects and claim allegiance with any one particular, but I tend to be repelled from Gnosticism and Islam due to the nature of their metaphysical presuppositions (@IntolerantSocialist - I haven't read the Koran, but I've heard Islam compared w/ Spinoza) and, more than anything, the bearing of their followers. The mantle of a religion is carried by its adherents and their conduct a test of its worth. Gnosticism is superficially appealing in its hatred of the material world, but, in "renunciation", Gnostic orders would often degenerate into orgies similar to Hippie/Hollywood Satanic shit. The "based" gibs me dat Islamist ookpillers at .co are another good example. Would things be any better under their hand where you're robbed openly instead of insidiously under secular liberalism?

@DeformAspergerCel - I need to read more about the National Socialists and Christianity. As I understand it, there was a lot of scorn directed toward it in certain quarters (namely Himmler), while many recognized its fundamental importance in shaping the national spirit (Rosenberg, Goebbels).


----------



## The Dude Abides (Apr 16, 2019)

you're evil as the demons that haunt you 
forgetting what it was that they taught you 
but now there's no one left to stop you 
or to catch you when you when you when you 

when your blood-shot your eyes drop 
and the skin's all wearing thin 
there's no one here to tell you about the depth of the water
or the trouble that you're in 
you're dancin' with your demons baby 
you forgot your former lie 
and it was hard swimmin' once 
and now you're daily divin' in


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Apr 16, 2019)

Ledgemund said:


> I got curious about this band's background and dug around a bit.
> 
> If anyone's curious as to what they actually sound like, you can find their full-length _Forty Acre Fugue _here.
> 
> ...



a lot of AmRep bands did a film soundtrack for (((Al Goldstein))), kike porn producer. shame. you should read how he feels about Christian Europeans. also the Gnosticism I follow is Marcionism, who disliked jews, and wasn't into orgies. he was the OG. Islam, my fondness for it stems from all the shit liberals turn a blind eye to, like honor killings, heretic killings, terrorism/concept of jihad (holy war). there is also a difference between Gnostics who are Luciferian to Gnostic Christians. I for one, like Jesus. and yes I do believe he was sort of a Socialist. I bet you most Islamists at .co are Sunni heretics and not based Sufi or Shiite orders.


----------



## ugly_man (Apr 16, 2019)

reborn said:


> What are you listening to right now?


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Apr 16, 2019)

if you speak of modern cucked Gnosticism, its Kabballah, that's jewish (((gnosticism))). nothing to do with Christ.


ugly_man said:


>




that's a really good band. sheesh, the hessians are coming out of the woodwork the last few days
Himmler also tried killing Hitler (so he could take the throne of the NSDAP himself) and actual Himmlerists exist.


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Apr 16, 2019)

Ledgemund said:


> @DeformAspergerCel - I need to read more about the National Socialists and Christianity. As I understand it, there was a lot of scorn directed toward it in certain quarters (namely Himmler), while many recognized its fundamental importance in shaping the national spirit (Rosenberg, Goebbels).


I would say that's generally correct. The NSDAP didn't by any means hold christianity in holy regards, but saw it as a vehicle for national unity, as you say. Hitler was also a politician and therefore had to bargain with his largely christian conservative base, and so that put some restraint on his actual view of Christianity. He did approve of Rosenberg's work though, so it's likely that he desired a long term transition away from Christianity, while also retaining some of its core elements, integrating it into a larger Germanic framework. I wouldn't necessarily say any of the people within Hitler's cabinet viewed Christianity with contempt. As for your point about Himmler, let's not forget that he was also a great admirer of the Christian order the Teutonic Knights and modeled the SS on it. The supposed hostility that the head of the NSDAP had for Christianity has largely been exaggerated in a deliberate propaganda campaign to turn what would've otherwise been sympathetic traditionalist Christians away from dangerous ideas


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Apr 16, 2019)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> a lot of AmRep bands did a film soundtrack for (((Al Goldstein))), kike porn producer. shame. you should read how he feels about Christian Europeans. also the Gnosticism I follow is Marcionism, who disliked jews, and wasn't into orgies. he was the OG. Islam, my fondness for it stems from all the shit liberals turn a blind eye to, like honor killings, heretic killings, terrorism/concept of jihad (holy war). there is also a difference between Gnostics who are Luciferian to Gnostic Christians. I for one, like Jesus. and yes I do believe he was sort of a Socialist. I bet you most Islamists at .co are Sunni heretics and not based Sufi or Shiite orders.



Must have been this one:









Screwed by Various Artists


Screwed, a Various Artists Compilation. Released in 1996 on Amphetamine Reptile (catalog no. AmRep 043; CD). Genres: Noise Rock.




rateyourmusic.com





Makes sense honestly. That whole crowd was very much emblematic of standard Murgurn tits and beer Rock n Roll typical of the non-religious but spiritually evangelical in the late part of the 20th century. Implicitly Zionist and philosemitic, the weight of the US military-industrial complex and the sacralized free market hangs over the scene (Hazelmeyer was in the Marines, Melvins are libertarians, etc.) I wouldn't expect anyone who played in one of those bands to have any reservations about either porn or Juden.

It's an honest representation of the Midwestern US though tbh. Sounds like the atmosphere in that part of the country like nothing else and was fittingly created by very typical representatives of the region (usually either the middling punk rocker turned cosmopolitan soy cuck lawyer/humanities grad student/librarian or the Middle American garage band libertarian - latter is still preferable to the former, all things considered).

Still need to read many more religious texts. I'll eventually read the Koran, probably more about the gnostics too.

As to the ookpillers at .co, they're definitely all Sunni. I've never seen a Shi'ite, an Alawite, etc. From my limited encounters with Islam as a whole though, it seems rather like an expressly quasi-political ideology and effectively an instrument of Arabization. Every predominantly Muslim country has been Arabized to a degree - Iran, Indonesia, Malaysia. Guenon took an Arabic name after he converted to Sufism, Arabic is considered the sole legitimate language of the prophecy, hierarchies within Islamist organizations with other populations usually serving as cannon fodder e.g. Uyghers. It doesn't strike me as possible to truly develop (even preserve) one's own culture and introduce Islam - or even major elements of it - at the same time.

As to the question of keeping sympathies with independent nations, that's another matter. I am enthusiastic about Iran and Syria (the former is fairly unique in the Middle East in having a good deal of religious pluralism and tolerance), but I'm also wary of applying too much significance to the _Judenfrage_. Jews are a people to whom most ascribe far too little significance, but to whom the Right is often guilty of applying too much. Don't lose sight of the fact that many others are enemies just as craven and rapacious, only less competent. This is why I'm usually skeptical of "based anti-Zionist alliances" and the like. I ultimately don't trust Sunni ookpillers or the broader political systems they represent either.



DeformAspergerCel said:


> I would say that's generally correct. The NSDAP didn't by any means hold christianity in holy regards, but saw it as a vehicle for national unity, as you say. Hitler was also a politician and therefore had to bargain with his largely christian conservative base, and so that put some restraint on his actual view of Christianity. He did approve of Rosenberg's work though, so it's likely that he desired a long term transition away from Christianity, while also retaining some of its core elements, integrating it into a larger Germanic framework. I wouldn't necessarily say any of the people within Hitler's cabinet viewed Christianity with contempt. As for your point about Himmler, let's not forget that he was also a great admirer of the Christian order the Teutonic Knights and modeled the SS on it. *The supposed hostility that the head of the NSDAP had for Christianity has largely been exaggerated in a deliberate propaganda campaign to turn what would've otherwise been sympathetic traditionalist Christians away from dangerous ideas*




No question. The Third Reich is a topic one definitely has to dig into deeply to get the truth. Few things are enveloped by a haze of obfuscation quite like the events and ideas surrounding WWII.

I've got to do serious reading about National Socialist philosophies and political ambitions tbh. I've mostly only read on Italian Fascism and some of its important precursors (bits of Proudhon, Sorel, and Pareto). Bolshevism too from my bored and wavering politics-as-industrial-esthetic days.


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Apr 16, 2019)

Ledgemund said:


> I've got to do serious reading about National Socialist philosophies and political ambitions tbh. I've mostly only read on Italian Fascism and some of its important precursors (bits of Proudhon, Sorel, and Pareto). Bolshevism too from my bored and wavering politics-as-industrial-esthetic days.


Yeah, I've got to do more reading up on fascism myself. I'm currently finishing up on Nietzsche and intend on reading Spengler next. Any recommendations?


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Apr 16, 2019)

DeformAspergerCel said:


> Yeah, I've got to do more reading up on fascism myself. I'm currently finishing up on Nietzsche and intend on reading Spengler next. Any recommendations?



What did you read of Nietzsche? A couple years back, I went through _The Birth of Tragedy, On the Genealogy of Morals, Beyond Good and Evil, _and _Ecce Homo _(all neutered Kaufmann translations however). Spengler is outstanding. I read _Decline of the West _(his major work, definitely start here) last year - some passages are absolutely flooring for their insight. Be aware that it might take a long time to make it through the full 1,000 pages though. Once you're done there, I'd read Yockey (takes up Spengler's mantle and applies it to the concept of a possible post-WWII national movement); I still have to actually. For pure philosophy, Schopenhauer is a good choice, especially since he was precursor of Nietzsche (though the latter does famously break with his thought). Maybe some essays out of _Parerga and Paralipomena _rather than a whole work like _The World as Will and Representation._ Famous misogynist as well. Influential figure for many nationalists from Wagner to Hitler.

@IntolerantSocialist definitely knows this field well. He should have a lot of stuff to recommend as far as Third Position political philosophy.

If you want lighter reading, pick up something by Michel Houellebecq. _The Elementary Particles _is incredible. He's somewhat famous for his diagnosis of modern inceldom.


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Apr 17, 2019)

wasn't Michel hated by universally everyone? he was hated because he told the truth.


Ledgemund said:


> Must have been this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a lot of people went soy around here so they blackballed me out of the scene for not being conformist.

but I thought the idea of non-conformity was punk rock....I guess not....hmmmmm
I was talking about Schopenhauer earlier. he had a famous quote, and I see it play out the past five or so years

"All truth passes through three stages. First, it is ridiculed. Second, it is violently opposed. Third, it is accepted as being self-evident."

in many different forms. btw how does this disagree with Hegel's dialectical system. Schope and Hegel hated each other but for what reason?
Spengler to me is pure historicism. its not a bad tendency but it makes his point draw out too far.


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Apr 17, 2019)

Ledgemund said:


> What did you read of Nietzsche? A couple years back, I went through _The Birth of Tragedy, On the Genealogy of Morals, Beyond Good and Evil, _and _Ecce Homo _(all neutered Kaufmann translations however). Spengler is outstanding. I read _Decline of the West _(his major work, definitely start here) last year - some passages are absolutely flooring for their insight. Be aware that it might take a long time to make it through the full 1,000 pages though. Once you're done there, I'd read Yockey (takes up Spengler's mantle and applies it to the concept of a possible post-WWII national movement); I still have to actually. For pure philosophy, Schopenhauer is a good choice, especially since he was precursor of Nietzsche (though the latter does famously break with his thought). Maybe some essays out of _Parerga and Paralipomena _rather than a whole work like _The World as Will and Representation._ Famous misogynist as well. Influential figure for many nationalists from Wagner to Hitler.
> 
> @IntolerantSocialist definitely knows this field well. He should have a lot of stuff to recommend as far as Third Position political philosophy.
> 
> If you want lighter reading, pick up something by Michel Houellebecq. _The Elementary Particles _is incredible. He's somewhat famous for his diagnosis of modern inceldom.




The will to Power and thus spoke Zarathustra. Might read beyond good and evil and the antichrist too (real life friend who's an openly self identifying National Socialist recommended the latter to me)


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Apr 17, 2019)

I'm not the fondest of Nietzsche but he has his place.

Carl Schmidt is also a good read

also, look at the author's name. and at the end you can tell he's scurred

https://www.ft.com/content/bc9c69fe...KeaK8m_d1xSj7XVWBdbNNfxVFxGkyS95hLtrDvjpAcblw
Foucault was great even though Tumblrinas like to tout him. strange thing is, so do Nazbols.


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Apr 17, 2019)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> I'm not the fondest of Nietzsche but he has his place.


I don't agree with all of Nietzsche's writing or everything I've read of him, but he's certainly an intelligent man with worthwhile perspectives to consider


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Apr 17, 2019)

gotta disagree with your sig but still for the stormcels here:


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Apr 18, 2019)

/doomer/


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Apr 18, 2019)

anyone feel like ear rape? dig in!

mom's spaghetti

@Extra Chromosome @DeformAspergerCel @Ledgemund 

https://archive.org/search.php?query=Arseterror&sort=-date


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 18, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.



















From osrs (try it)


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 18, 2019)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> anyone feel like ear rape? dig in!
> 
> mom's spaghetti
> 
> ...


It doesn't even have a melody kek


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Apr 19, 2019)

It's harsh noise industrial it's not supposed to. Been doing it since 2006-7. Sort of an infamous legend in the scene. It's my cross to bear


----------



## DeformAspergerCel (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Eskimo (Apr 20, 2019)

listens me


----------



## Insomniac (Apr 20, 2019)




----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Apr 20, 2019)

Brutal death metal/SBDM today mostly







@Ledgemund @Extra Chromosome @DeformAspergerCel


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Apr 21, 2019)

low inhib high t low e music


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Apr 21, 2019)

DeformAspergerCel said:


> Yeah, I've got to do more reading up on fascism myself. I'm currently finishing up on Nietzsche and intend on reading Spengler next. Any recommendations?



btw I still run into the same problem with Spengler...I get the gist of what he means but he's very unreadable


Gudru said:


> low inhib high t low e music




I know of these guys, they were booted off bandcamp because the cucks there told them to "tone it down"


have a proggy easter!


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Apr 21, 2019)

Gudru said:


> low inhib high t low e music



lanzas me


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Apr 21, 2019)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> wasn't Michel hated by universally everyone? he was hated because he told the truth.



Houellebecq is actually quite popular; one of the few contemporary novelists who's written enduring work. He gets a lot of praise by most people who aren't pozzed scolds. To the last point however, he's still a very controversial figure given the context. He's written against Islam, in tacit support of sex tourism (the subject of _Platform_), and gave an honest portrait of involuntary celibacy as a form of material poverty 25 years ago (original title of _Whatever _was _Extension du domaine de la lutte _ - _Extension of the Domain of Struggle_ - from economic to sexual). His first two books have a lot of great quotes about sexual liberalization making "layyyyyyyy count" the necessary gauge of status; physical appeal, not moral character or anything lie that, (+ the agepill, very heavy presence in his books) as the decisive criterion for admiration and success in modern life; social and metaphysical atomization and the ultimate transitory emptiness of hedonism.

Fontaine used to post about him a good deal.



IntolerantSocialist said:


> a lot of people went soy around here so they blackballed me out of the scene for not being conformist.
> 
> but I thought the idea of non-conformity was punk rock....I guess not....hmmmmm



"Non-conformity" wherein the system presents soy punks a neat list of "conformisms" to "rebel" against. These people are too stupid to see their pet causes being handed to them right off an assembly line.

Funny how things like this work

"Anti-sexism", "anti-racism", "anti-xenophobia", "anti-transphobia" are legitimate "rebellions". I can tell because universities teach classes about it, popular figures mouth it, and anything against it is vigorously stubbed out of the public sphere (because it's self-evidently ridiculous so who cares teehee). The force of consensus married with (sub)human cowardice and stupidity is powerful, so people only ever end up "standing behind" things that are already well-reinforced.



IntolerantSocialist said:


> I was talking about Schopenhauer earlier. he had a famous quote, and I see it play out the past five or so years
> 
> "All truth passes through three stages. First, it is ridiculed. Second, it is violently opposed. Third, it is accepted as being self-evident."
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's a famous one from him.

He was opposed to most of the post-Kant idealists, like Fichte and Hegel, yeah. I don't recall the fundamental issues he had, but he tended to deride them as bombastic manglers of philosophy, who weaved incoherence out of tangled and sloppy logic. I haven't read Hegel, so I can't say anything as to the worth of this estimation.



DeformAspergerCel said:


> The will to Power and thus spoke Zarathustra. Might read beyond good and evil and the antichrist too (real life friend who's an openly self identifying National Socialist recommended the latter to me)



Yeah, I need to read _Twilight of the Idols, Human, All Too Human_, and _Thoughts Out of Season. _In the proper translations as well. Avoid modern, post-WWII translations, as many (Kaufmann notoriously) have truncated, reshaped, and "interpreted" elements of his philosophy into docility in order to rehabilitate his work. This is one of the reasons his work found such a strange audience in the faget Post-Structuralists and Gender Theorists of the 60s and 70s. I've heard good things about Ludovici's translations.



IntolerantSocialist said:


> I'm not the fondest of Nietzsche but he has his place.
> 
> Carl Schmidt is also a good read
> 
> ...



Nietzsche has a tendency to bloviate toward soaring heights. He's something of an Incel Tom as well (all the talk of "higher man" with his escortcelling, congenital defects, and indispositions - though to be fair he spoke of spirit and not mere physicality - not the case with some of his faggot acolytes like George Bernard Shaw, who wrote _Man and Superman _effectively on the idea of the "wisdom" of sexual selection - Spengler kicks his ass in _Untergang des Abendlandes @_DeformAspergerCel _- _I used to have it as my sig here). Nietzsche's pretty good, but Nietzscheans are often huge dorks, whether they're fruity, arrogant classicists (read: buttfuckers) on the Right or incontinent, defective relativists on the Left. Schopenhauer is the opposite, a man who had occasional affairs, but who hated cunts and even pushed one down a flight of stairs. A man who knew profoundly the pain of worldly desire.

I want to read Schmitt soon. I've heard very good things. I'll be getting ahold of a copy of _The Concept of the Political _soon hopefully. Very insightful opponent of "yuman rights"



> The concept of humanity is an especially useful ideological instrument of imperialist expansion, and in its ethical-humanitarian form it is a specific vehicle of economic imperialism. Here one is reminded of a somewhat modified expression of Proudhon’s: whoever invokes humanity wants to cheat. To confiscate the word humanity, to invoke and monopolize such a term probably has certain incalculable effects, such as denying the enemy the quality of being human and declaring him to be an outlaw of humanity; and a war can thereby be driven to the most extreme inhumanity.





DeformAspergerCel said:


> .



Peste Noire is always great. As far as French Black Metal goes, this remains at the top for me





IntolerantSocialist said:


> btw I still run into the same problem with Spengler...I get the gist of what he means but he's very unreadable
> 
> 
> I know of these guys, they were booted off bandcamp because the cucks there told them to "tone it down"
> ...



Spengler takes some deliberation to understand at times, but it's very worth it in the end. _Untergang_/_Decline _is one of the best things I've ever read.

Bandcuck is one of the leaders in the ideological wagon-circling of modern "extreme music". Buying downloads is gay anyways. Much better to get a stack of old CDs for $20. "Supporting artists" is not a consideration when you're just paying for the fruits of some Redditor's weekend hobby so he can buy a new delay pedal.

I've been enjoying these lately:


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## fobos (Apr 23, 2019)

Make her cry, cry, cry, she need a tissue


----------



## Eskimo (Apr 23, 2019)

no music for face


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Apr 23, 2019)

Ah Season To Risk is great, used to listen to them a lot @Ledgemund might go pick up some of their stuff again. I use a git hub piracy app for bandcuck because Fuck giving them money

lately a lot of grind








Also a lot of other stuff, ranging from deathcore/tech metalcore stuff like The Red Chord and Whitechapel, to industrial weirdness like Vox Populi!, Storm Bugs, Notstandskomitee, Zombies Under Stress to indie rock noise like Shellac and The Jesus Lizard
and yeah Nietszcheans I've encountered, whether left or right tend to be fedora tippers.

people who like Schopenhauer are less common but often found in the men's rights community. Nietzsche was an escortcel, but Schopenhauer was more like me, had relationships, lots of troublesome ones, and just like me, has done dastardly things to foids.


Eskimo said:


> no music for face



obviously but as many of the philosophers we spoke about here would say its "the highest of copes, the spirit of human innovation"


----------



## Sizzurp (Apr 25, 2019)

Good shit



Spoiler


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Apr 25, 2019)

the woman in your pfp is ideally one of my types. she just has to stop acting like a nigger then we'd be ok. unless she's going for that sk8er girl then fine.


----------



## Baki (Apr 25, 2019)

Hit the scene NLE Choppa


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Apr 26, 2019)

David Lynch fans should be sure to investigate this guy's work. Even the songs that don't appear in his films ('Wicked Game') end up sounding like them:





IntolerantSocialist said:


> Ah Season To Risk is great, used to listen to them a lot @Ledgemund might go pick up some of their stuff again. I use a git hub piracy app for bandcuck because Fuck giving them money



Season to Risk is definitely great, very underrated. They take a while to grow, but there's really something singular in their music. I really like the first album (self-titled), while most people don't think too highly of it. It's superficially Alt-Rock with many of the sonic hallmarks of the 90s, but there's an abrasiveness to it that sets it apart from anything else. It's like Grunge with band saw sharpness and stumbling dissonance. Similar in a sense to that Quicksand album, which I just discovered.



_In a Perfect World _moves over into full bore Noise Rock and it's probably their best album. It gets better every time I listen to it.



(free him)

The next two albums are a step down and sound a little too much like bouncing Post-Hardcore. I don't like those nearly as much.



IntolerantSocialist said:


> lately a lot of grind



I would always see a Rot album for sale at a record store I used to go to. Never picked it up though.



IntolerantSocialist said:


> Also a lot of other stuff, ranging from deathcore/tech metalcore stuff like The Red Chord and Whitechapel, to industrial weirdness like Vox Populi!, Storm Bugs, Notstandskomitee, Zombies Under Stress to indie rock noise like Shellac and The Jesus Lizard



The Jesus Lizard are great, always forget just how much until I remember to listen to them.

I just picked up an album from this band; I've been listening to a lot of Tech Death too





IntolerantSocialist said:


> and yeah Nietszcheans I've encountered, whether left or right tend to be fedora tippers.
> 
> people who like Schopenhauer are less common but often found in the men's rights community. Nietzsche was an escortcel, but Schopenhauer was more like me, had relationships, lots of troublesome ones, and just like me, has done dastardly things to foids.



Lot of people tout Schopenhauer, but I don't think they've actually read him. He's a popular "neo-stoic" type in the redpilk community, yeah. Presumably the depth of appreciation here is, "it's like S says, women are eternal children bro. I just pump and dump nahmsayin, I don't care about them - they can't resist me by the way. If you have any doubts about the status I'd like to fabricate, remember that."

I've only read the essays and bits of _The World as Will and Representation_. I just started making my way through the latter in full, about halfway done with the first volume. His particular form of division between appearance and thing _an sich_ is an interesting way to challenge the bugman's phenomenal determinism.


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Apr 26, 2019)

Rot is good if you like Poltical grind, they're like Cripple Bastards if they were crustier and had more low grunts instead of high screams. Sort of like Agathocles but way dirtier.

I wish Season To Risk had a decent place to download their albums and I wouldn't have to pay much of any thing if possible. I had to pirate one of their records.

I feel asleep listening to Georges Sorel's Reflections On Violence, decent book but next time I should be awake instead. Also the narrator was some shit kid hired by Libravox. 

I came across this one philosopher who took equal measure from Wittgenstein, Schmitt and Foucault at the same time. It's a tough read. Tell me what you think


@Ledgemund


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Apr 26, 2019)

Celtic bm because I'm a potato nigger and proud of it








@DeformAspergerCel 

btw invite Legionarvs here, the gang's all here now


----------



## manlet cUnt (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Apr 26, 2019)

praise be upon lord meeks


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Apr 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 42347
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just wanted to say

t.soy cuk


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Apr 27, 2019)

Sean O'Aspie said:


> just wanted to say
> 
> t.soy cuk


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Apr 27, 2019)

lots of punk/hc lately







and this gem of a band, weird gorenoise influenced death/doom metal


@Ledgemund


----------



## reborn (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 483 (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Time Travel (May 3, 2019)




----------



## TBOLT (May 3, 2019)

sounds me


----------



## TBOLT (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Gebirgscel (May 5, 2019)

Sommersprossen, German swing


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Thushespokeofit (May 8, 2019)

Loving this


----------



## Ritalincel (May 9, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (May 10, 2019)

based


----------



## Bluepill (May 13, 2019)

Green Day desu ne. Used to hate this band back when I was a child.


----------



## Insomniac (May 13, 2019)

In a good mood ngl


----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 14, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> In a good mood ngl


----------



## Time Travel (May 15, 2019)

Stan her!


----------



## fobos (May 17, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (May 18, 2019)

HAHAHAHA!


----------



## Ritalincel (May 19, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 483 (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Insomniac (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (May 19, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Insomniac (May 19, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> from osrs (try it)



This is actually good ngl..


----------



## Insomniac (May 20, 2019)

Been listening to this on loop for the past 2 hours and questioning my sanity tbh


----------



## razerftw (May 20, 2019)

listening to this at night in the dark


----------



## Deleted member 685 (May 20, 2019)

HAIL THE IRA


----------



## Insomniac (May 21, 2019)

mogs every modern pop artist tbh


@Ritalincel


----------



## Bengt (May 21, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> mogs every modern pop artist tbh
> 
> 
> @Ritalincel



??


----------



## Deleted member 685 (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Kill_Jew (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Insomniac (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (May 23, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Insomniac (May 23, 2019)




----------



## heroinfather (May 23, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (May 24, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Insomniac (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Insomniac (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Zero (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Insomniac (May 25, 2019)




----------



## Insomniac (May 26, 2019)




----------



## The Dude Abides (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Jaded (May 26, 2019)




----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 26, 2019)

The Dude Abides said:


>


----------



## Esteban1997 (May 26, 2019)

reborn said:


> What are you listening to right now?


----------



## The Dude Abides (May 27, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


>



I know bro, its over


----------



## Ritalincel (May 27, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Insomniac (May 27, 2019)




----------



## The Dude Abides (May 28, 2019)

Funeral planet, dead black asteroid
Mausoleum, this world is a tomb
Human zombies, staring blank faces
No reason to live, dead in the womb
Death shroud existence, slave for a pittance
Condemned to die before I could breathe
Millions are screaming, the dead are still living
This Earth has died yet no one has seen

Funeralopolis

I don't care, this world means nothing
Life has no meaning, my feelings are numb
Faceless masses filed like gravestones
Sacrificed for the glory of one
Funerary cities, flesh press factories
Corporate maggots feed on the carrion
Funeralopolis, grey morgue apocalypse
Black clouds form to block out the sun

Funeral planet, dead black asteroid
Mausoleum, this world is a tomb
Human zombies, staring blank faces
No reason to live, dead in the womb
Funeralopolis
Planet of the dead
Funeralopolis
Planet of the dead



Death shroud existence, slave for a pittance
Condemned to die before I could breathe
Millions are screaming, the dead are still living
This Earth has died yet no one has seen
Funeralopolis
Planet of the dead
Funeralopolis
Planet of the dead

Funeralopolis
Funeralopolis

Nuclear warheads ready to strike
This world is so fucked, let's end it tonight
Nuclear warheads ready to strike
This world is so fucked, let's end it tonight
Nuclear warheads ready to strike
This world is so fucked, let's end it tonight
Nuclear warheads ready to strike
This world is so fucked, let's end it tonight
Nuclear warheads ready to strike
This world is so fucked, let's end it tonight
Nuclear warheads ready to strike
This world is so fucked, let's end it tonight
Nuclear warheads ready to strike
This world is so fucked, let's end it tonight


----------



## Ritalincel (May 28, 2019)

dead body disposal
A kick ass song by necro, documentring how to dispose of a dead body, and the only song to be completly about disposing of a human corpse.
_Let's talk about dead body disposal
My proposal take the corpse to the bathtub 
And drain the blood out of the bastard 
Strip ya self nude first so you don't get blood on ya new shirt 
And cut the fuckin' corpse up like a butcher to meat kid 
And put the pieces inside trash bags 
So she'll be wreaking like a fags ass _
by MC death November 11, 2007


----------



## Insomniac (May 28, 2019)




----------



## CoconutMan (May 28, 2019)




----------



## The Dude Abides (May 28, 2019)

Insomniac said:


>



All hail the shroom


Insomniac said:


>



Sleep as the goer 
the goer 
goer 
go er 
go* ER*


----------



## The Dude Abides (May 28, 2019)

Legalise drugs and murder [2x]

Black amps tear the sky
Ten million late to die
Losers bang your head tonight
Come fanatics, hear our cry

Legalise drugs and murder [4x]

Get high kneel to the riff T
his world makes us sick
Listen man, we are the night
Raise them now, bongs and knives

Legalise drugs and murder [8x]

Children of the grave [12x]


----------



## Insomniac (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Thushespokeofit (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (May 29, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Insomniac (May 29, 2019)




----------



## fobos (May 29, 2019)

_yall disgust me_


----------



## Jaded (May 29, 2019)

Emo music is gay as fuck but I still love it.


----------



## HorseFace (May 29, 2019)

Insomniac said:


>




Yes bro


----------



## Lux (May 29, 2019)

I mean my profile pic basically says everything. Other day found this guy called Brennan Savage & he's actually really good.


----------



## Bengt (May 29, 2019)

*This song and video doesnt pay rent while dwelling in my head*


----------



## Ritalincel (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Insomniac (May 29, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>



this seems a lot different from osrs bro..


----------



## AspiringChad (May 29, 2019)

Tbh


----------



## Jaded (May 30, 2019)




----------



## fobos (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (May 31, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Insomniac (May 31, 2019)




----------



## ChoSeungHui (May 31, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> dead body disposal
> A kick ass song by necro, documentring how to dispose of a dead body, and the only song to be completly about disposing of a human corpse.
> _Let's talk about dead body disposal
> My proposal take the corpse to the bathtub
> ...


bro i like too


The Dude Abides said:


> Funeral planet, dead black asteroid
> Mausoleum, this world is a tomb
> Human zombies, staring blank faces
> No reason to live, dead in the womb
> ...



bro i like too
try we hate you n barbarian thb


----------



## fobos (Jun 1, 2019)

It don't matter if I'm frownin' 'cause my mama smilin'


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## The Dude Abides (Jun 1, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> bro i like too
> 
> bro i like too
> try we hate you n barbarian thb



Thanks dude. Thanks to black sabbath inspiring so many genres I'll never run out of music



> A seed of hate from the day I was born
> My right to vengeance from me has been torn
> Hopeless and drugged, my black emotions seethe
> Loveless and cold, my hate begins to breed



Fuels the I didnt ask to be a part of this cursed world anger.



> Battle prowess the true nature of a man
> You think you're civilized but you will never understand



This line really speaks to me. I think the way we shun any violence as wrong or even unnatural is actually unnatural and is why people sometimes lash out.


DarknLost said:


>



I thought I posted all the versions of this song already but whatever heres my favorite because its got lyrics. Funny thing about game soundtracks back then had a lot stolen riffs from popular songs so of course dooms soundtrack is good. Shit was already sold in a way.



"Hell hath no fury like a soldier scorned"


----------



## DarknLost (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Insomniac (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 1, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 2, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 2, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 2, 2019)

doo doo doo, la la la, ooh, doo doo DOO


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 2, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## fobos (Jun 2, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> from osrs (try it)



try vyvanse


----------



## itsover69 (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## fobos (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 2, 2019)

fobos said:


> try vyvanse


> /s
blckd_1.jpg


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 2, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> > /s
> blckd_1.jpg


Great song man, really enjoyed!


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jun 2, 2019)

I will continue to spread the classicalpill. This video has a visual so even low iqs can comprehend it. This concerto was written for Napolean


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Thushespokeofit (Jun 3, 2019)

Music is one of those things that restores my love for the world


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jun 3, 2019)

This mogs Katy Perry's version


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 5, 2019)

Thushespokeofit said:


>


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 5, 2019)

Marooned


Marooned is a music track unlocked on Crash Island. It can later be heard during the underground areas of King Awowogei's subquest in Recipe for Disaster.



oldschool.runescape.wiki




from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Insomniac (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 5, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 6, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Jun 7, 2019)

https://youtu.be/VPWNkitbwUQ

https://youtu.be/cwr2tcz3qWU

After summer my teacher wants me to learn all of these looks like I'm going to ascend in the guitar


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 7, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Insomniac (Jun 8, 2019)

ideal ldar music tbh


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Thushespokeofit (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Socrates (Jun 9, 2019)

watch one fraction of a second did I not


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Insomniac (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## CoconutMan (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Insomniac (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 10, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Thushespokeofit (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Insomniac (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## George (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## nausea (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## haircutcel (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 11, 2019)

LooksMax said:


> What are you listening to right now?



Hey ur not the op of this thread


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 12, 2019)

Tunes me. XD


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## nausea (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jun 12, 2019)

zoomercel tune


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## George (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## cjgg666 (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 13, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## fobos (Jun 13, 2019)

caught in temporary illusions


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## skittlekorn (Jun 15, 2019)

not goanna lie guys I LOVE Carly Rae Jepsen.




I'm a t. soy


----------



## nausea (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Insomniac (Jun 15, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 67879


Took me a while. Jfl


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jun 15, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> Took me a while. Jfl


interperits me


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 15, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


> interperits me


----------



## haircutcel (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Thushespokeofit (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Krezo (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## Insomniac (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## fobos (Jun 16, 2019)

Insomniac said:


>



Bro what a coincidence


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 17, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## ugly_man (Jun 17, 2019)

Looksmax said:


> What are you listening to right now?


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 18, 2019)

@Ritalincel


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 18, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> Ritalincel


What cunt?


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 18, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> What cunt?


I want to know your thoughts on the song bro


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 18, 2019)

Insomniac said:


> I want to know your thoughts on the song bro


din lisn


----------



## Insomniac (Jun 18, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> din lisn


*that song plays in your head all day rent free*


----------



## Pendejo (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## GenericChad1444 (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Ulysses (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jun 19, 2019)

Ulysses said:


>



Messages1


----------



## Ulysses (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## haircutcel (Jun 19, 2019)




----------



## Ulysses (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## fobos (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Insomniac (Jun 20, 2019)

@DarknLost maxxing tbh


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Jun 20, 2019)

bach=high t


----------



## Ulysses (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Krezo (Jun 20, 2019)

Thushespokeofit said:


> bach=high t



>bach
>on the piano

Get out. Bach should only ever be played on the harpsichord. Fuck Gould.


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 21, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 22, 2019)

Lyrics me. XD


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 22, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## haircutcel (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Swagwaffle (Jun 23, 2019)

I like classical jazz


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Swagwaffle (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Thushespokeofit (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Thushespokeofit (Jun 24, 2019)

daily Mozart


----------



## Uncle Sam (Jun 25, 2019)

wow guys he actually listens to classical music he must be very smart!


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Jun 25, 2019)

Uncle Sam said:


> wow guys he actually listens to classical music he must be very smart!



can never mention i listen to classical or read lit irl otherwise people think I'm bragging and annoying, sucks being around low iqs


----------



## Uncle Sam (Jun 25, 2019)

Thushespokeofit said:


> can never mention i listen to classical or read lit irl otherwise people think I'm bragging and annoying, sucks being around low iqs


Are you trolling?


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Jun 25, 2019)

Uncle Sam said:


> Are you trolling?


no for real I just tell people 'I like all music' and 'havent read a book since HP' to seem nt


----------



## Uncle Sam (Jun 25, 2019)

Thushespokeofit said:


> no for real I just tell people 'I like all music' and 'havent read a book since HP' to seem nt


I mean, when you literally say "sucks being around low iqs" that means that you feel superior for listening classical music and perhaps you're bragging about it, which again is pretty fucking pretentious ngl


----------



## skittlekorn (Jun 25, 2019)

this is pretty catchy.




https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=...=xOz-T3NPtLA&usg=AOvVaw3Th-Vt5B9KRi6Im8JhMzu2


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## Bluepill (Jun 26, 2019)

murica must be like this


----------



## Uncle Sam (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Swagwaffle (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Pendejo (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## pisslord (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## TeemoNation (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 28, 2019)

from osrs(try it)


----------



## Pendejo (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 28, 2019)

from osrs(try it)


----------



## haircutcel (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 28, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Redrighthand (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 29, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Time Travel (Jun 30, 2019)

Such a cute bop 😍


----------



## Pendejo (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## fobos (Jun 30, 2019)

_In my dreams I'm dying all the time_


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Swagwaffle (Jun 30, 2019)

RIP HELLA SKETCHY


----------



## fobos (Jul 2, 2019)

_My every move is a calculated step, to bring me closer
To embrace an early death, now there's nothin left_


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 2, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Redrighthand (Jul 3, 2019)

man this incel music i used to listen to when i was a rotter... gives me nostalgic chills


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 3, 2019)




----------



## Faceoism (Jul 3, 2019)

I can't help listening to autistic stuff  Plz help me musicmax to be more NT lol. I listen to this shit when im angry


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jul 3, 2019)

Need to post this, just listened to it (2nd movement) and was blown away.


----------



## haircutcel (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## GenericChad1444 (Jul 5, 2019)




----------



## Achathin (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Vitruvian (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 7, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Swagwaffle (Jul 7, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 7, 2019)

God I wish I had a cute latina girl to cuddle with rn and lay on the couch with and fall asleep with 😔


----------



## pisslord (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Swagwaffle (Jul 8, 2019)

@ChoSeungHui


----------



## haircutcel (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Thushespokeofit (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## DidntRead (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Pendejo (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Thushespokeofit (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Jul 9, 2019)

been listening to a lot of classical lately





and old stuff too


----------



## HSM1 (Jul 10, 2019)

My future sex playlist


----------



## DidntRead (Jul 10, 2019)

Came across this


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## fobos (Jul 11, 2019)

_Radije cu sedeti u kuci 
Da prikrijem tuzan zivot svoj_


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Jul 11, 2019)

When I was reading American Psycho, I came across an entire chapter called 'Genesis' wherein Bateman describes the history and albums of the eponymous band. Truly an amazing band with the recommendation of one of a role model of mine.









These two songs are also great, although too slow and old-world for most people to enjoy.


----------



## pisslord (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Pendejo (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## haircutcel (Jul 13, 2019)

Pendejo said:


>



chad tbh


----------



## fobos (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## GenericChad1444 (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## haircutcel (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## Pendejo (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## FailedNormie (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Swagwaffle (Jul 15, 2019)

@Ritalincel


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 15, 2019)

from osrs(try it)


----------



## Demir (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Pendejo (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2426 (Jul 16, 2019)

[youtube]


----------



## haircutcel (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## pisslord (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jul 16, 2019)

srs


----------



## Arkantos (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Jul 17, 2019)

If you're going ER, here's a good song for it


----------



## Arkantos (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Swagwaffle (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## jefferson (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## FailedNormie (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 17, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## MrCucumber (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## Arkantos (Jul 18, 2019)




----------



## GenericChad1444 (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Stare (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Jul 20, 2019)

Butthurt Dweller said:


>



psytrance is true 90s hacker music. the incel rebellion has begun


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## haircutcel (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Thushespokeofit (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## Demir (Jul 22, 2019)

Butthurt Dweller said:


> psytrance is true 90s hacker music. the incel rebellion has begun


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 22, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 23, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Swagwaffle (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## haircutcel (Jul 23, 2019)

Swagwaffle said:


>



very comical man, nice one bro. that was really funny. XD


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 23, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Jul 23, 2019)

Swagwaffle said:


>


----------



## Peachy (Jul 23, 2019)

ChoSeungHui said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Swagwaffle (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 24, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Swagwaffle (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 25, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 25, 2019)

Play this with bass speakers you'll feel crazy


----------



## Peachy (Jul 25, 2019)

never thought that it's possible to play something that's catch af on 1 string


----------



## TeemoNation (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 26, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 26, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jul 26, 2019)

Swagwaffle said:


>


----------



## 6ft4 (Jul 27, 2019)

Outrageous tune ngl


----------



## Deleted member 1180 (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## 6ft4 (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## haircutcel (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## haircutcel (Jul 28, 2019)

discovered possibly the most autistic/niche genre of music today, not that it's a crazy high iq discovery or anything


hopefully this makes you feel better about the autistic music tastes you may have


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 28, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Peachy (Jul 28, 2019)

feeling emo today


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jul 29, 2019)

High t


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## didntreadlol (Jul 29, 2019)

allah akbar


----------



## haircutcel (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Jul 30, 2019)

all i listen to 24/7


----------



## Peachy (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 31, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## haircutcel (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Jul 31, 2019)

Afrikancel said:


> Chads don't listen to music. To them it is just background ambience. They focus on the social scene.


Everyone likes music.
The sign you are an incel is if you don't just listen to a good song and think this is a good song but instead start fangirling over the band and make your whole life about it


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 1, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 1, 2019)

@Goblin stop clicking puke reacc you roasty!


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 1, 2019)

from osrs(try it)


----------



## haircutcel (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Demir (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## supercilious_knowall (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Aug 3, 2019)




----------



## pisslord (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## SikKunt (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Aug 4, 2019)

Peachy said:


> feeling emo today


----------



## Peachy (Aug 4, 2019)

DarknLost said:


>



We're probably the only scene/ex-scene kids on this site :/


----------



## haircutcel (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Aug 5, 2019)

Ohio shooter's band goes pretty hard


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 6, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 6, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## haircutcel (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 7, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## pisslord (Aug 7, 2019)

with df


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 7, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 8, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## fakemeta. (Aug 8, 2019)

jfl at relatable lyrics


----------



## Deleted member 1182 (Aug 9, 2019)

the only real anime i have ever watched and it still gives me the feels


----------



## Framletgod (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Arkantos (Aug 9, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> from osrs (try it)



OSRS has a good soundtrack not going to lie
Reminds me of the old Elder Scrolls or Warcraft games


----------



## Bluepill (Aug 10, 2019)

*I love all Monicas*


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 10, 2019)

dicklet4incher said:


> the only real anime i have ever watched and it still gives me the feels



bro im watching it rn. im up to episode 7 so far. it was boring at first, but the show definitely picked up


----------



## Phastus (Aug 10, 2019)

beatiful

@BigBoy 
@Titbot 
@Salludon 
@Dope 
@ZUZZCEL 
@FatJattMofo 
@11gaijin 
@Yoyome99


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 10, 2019)

Phastus said:


> beatiful
> 
> @BigBoy
> @Titbot
> ...



rent free son


----------



## Phastus (Aug 10, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> rent free son



keep crying for high t punjabis son, they make good music while you rot in your basement and jerk off to your sisters undies


----------



## BigBoy (Aug 10, 2019)

Phastus said:


> keep crying for high t punjabis son, they make good music while you rot in your basement and jerk off to your sisters undies


slyer tbh, he mogs this entire forum


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Aug 11, 2019)

Phastus said:


> keep crying for high t punjabis son, they make good music while you rot in your basement and jerk off to your sisters undies


The only thing Punjabi do is to open dhabas so that we can order some Punjabi parotha


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## pilapimu (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Krezo (Aug 11, 2019)

pilapimu said:


>



Strong first post


----------



## pilapimu (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## haircutcel (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Arkantos (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 12, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Peachy (Aug 12, 2019)

I'm a kvlt nigga


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## 6ft4 (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2785 (Aug 12, 2019)




----------



## pisslord (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 14, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## mr contemptuous (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## pisslord (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 16, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## haircutcel (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 16, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 16, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2785 (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## haircutcel (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Abyss Dweller (Aug 17, 2019)

I listen the SadVibe channel every single day.
So fucking lit.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Arkantos (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 19, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>



T. cuck


----------



## Peachy (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Pendejo (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## yougottadowhatyougot (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## bihalfcel (Aug 20, 2019)

RobticaI said:


> So they don't have any particular taste in music, is liking music a sign you'll be incel?


I was a semi-pro musician for many years. In my experience, being a musician can really boost some guys assuming they have at least decent looks/height. It won't make an incel suddenly slay, but a high-tier normie can do very well. You can also run mysterious/complicated artist game and spend all of your time making music and ignoring them. A lot of women are really into that.

I have this armchair theory that women find dexterous hands attractive because they were evolutionarily useful for making tools and whatnot. Surgeon seems to be a more attractive occupation than attorney, for example, even if the attorney is high-status.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## HailToTheKing (Aug 21, 2019)

Looksmax said:


> What are you listening to right now?



shit thread kill yourself


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 22, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Fat cunt (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## haircutcel (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Krezo (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 26, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Aug 26, 2019)

Life is depressing


----------



## Demir (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Thushespokeofit (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 27, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Aug 27, 2019)

SESH


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Pendejo (Aug 27, 2019)

Goblin said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Aug 27, 2019)

sesh


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Time Travel (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 28, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Thushespokeofit (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Framletgod (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## SikKunt (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Aug 29, 2019)

i funked to this back in the day me and tha niggaz


----------



## Peachy (Aug 29, 2019)

IntolerantSocialist said:


>



respect for OG Demolisher


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Aug 30, 2019)

Extermination Dismemberment is the tits. killer bass drops

now for something different, harsh noise





 (only live clips could be found)

and my own project, Arseterror


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 30, 2019)

SikKunt said:


>



An error occurred. Please try again later. (Playback ID: 9J4JbfuvN5gH_XWt)


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 30, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Aug 30, 2019)

_bring me to life_


----------



## Jack Black (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## National Rodgerism (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Aug 31, 2019)

from wow classic (try it @Ritalincel)


----------



## Peachy (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Sep 1, 2019)

THIS IS LIFE-CHANGING


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Sep 2, 2019)

deep-dick this jaybee





obesecel said:


> from wow classic (try it @Ritalincel)



this game worth playing? is it actually fun or will get mogged by norm,s


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 2, 2019)

@Lorsss


----------



## pisslord (Sep 2, 2019)

THE 39s - アコミク with VOCALOIDS [Full Album].mp3


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 2, 2019)

drop from 1:50 is insane


----------



## haircutcel (Sep 2, 2019)

it finally leaked niggas


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Sep 2, 2019)

Peachy said:


> THIS IS LIFE-CHANGING




good band. you like Last Days Of Humanity or Destructive Explosion Of Anal Garland too?
also Eyehategod is playing down the street and I can't go because high cover charge and unemployed  (though that changes this week)


----------



## Peachy (Sep 2, 2019)

IntolerantSocialist said:


> good band. you like Last Days Of Humanity or Destructive Explosion Of Anal Garland too?
> also Eyehategod is playing down the street and I can't go because high cover charge and unemployed  (though that changes this week)


Not a fan of those really. I'm more into mathcore grind like See You Space Cowboy, Daughters, See You Next Tuesday, etc.


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Sep 2, 2019)

Peachy said:


> Not a fan of those really. I'm more into mathcore grind like See You Space Cowboy, Daughters, See You Next Tuesday, etc.



eh some of its ok like The Great Redneck Hope and whatnot but back in the MySpace days there was a clear line in the sand.


----------



## Jecht (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## godsmistake (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 773 (Sep 3, 2019)

My current obsession. The beginning is pretty damn boring, but it really starts to kick in around 6 minutes. Liszt manages to take a single melody and make it an entire piece, it's so damn cool. You should listen to it even if you don't like classical music.

15:46 specifically is a highlight, I can't even imagine how much music has been influenced by just that one part.


----------



## Jack Black (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Sep 3, 2019)

take the trancepill


----------



## jefferson (Sep 3, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


>



Beautiful


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 4, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## pisslord (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## godsmistake (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Redrighthand (Sep 4, 2019)

this is so epic


----------



## Jack Black (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## haircutcel (Sep 4, 2019)

this man done got everything leaked


----------



## Jack Black (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 4, 2019)

haircutcel said:


> this man done got everything leaked




pierre's beats are so conistent holy shit


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 5, 2019)

_FUARKKKKKKKKKKKK!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Jack Black (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## haircutcel (Sep 5, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> pierre's beats are so conistent holy shit



legit son. the full leak isn’t even much better than the original one except for the beat going insane in high quality


----------



## Peachy (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## verZYownZZun (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Sep 7, 2019)

best tranny vocalist out there


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Jack Black (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Jack Black (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Robert01 (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 8, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Alexanderr (Sep 8, 2019)

Really nice song and movie.


----------



## AestheticPrince (Sep 8, 2019)

Hollywoods bleeding


----------



## Jack Black (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Jack Black (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Jack Black (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Thushespokeofit (Sep 9, 2019)

Lifeisgood72 said:


> My current obsession. The beginning is pretty damn boring, but it really starts to kick in around 6 minutes. Liszt manages to take a single melody and make it an entire piece, it's so damn cool. You should listen to it even if you don't like classical music.
> 
> 15:46 specifically is a highlight, I can't even imagine how much music has been influenced by just that one part.



Nice. Brahms fell asleep at its premiere which is kinda funny


----------



## rtssssy (Sep 9, 2019)

trying to nigga NTmaxx skrt skrt skrt


----------



## godsmistake (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 9, 2019)

from osrs(try it)


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Sep 9, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> from osrs(try it)



nice bro from where is it


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 9, 2019)

headphones on louddd


----------



## pisslord (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 10, 2019)

Goblin said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Sep 10, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


>


do u listen to rap bro?


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Sep 10, 2019)

når politiet kommer sier jeg fuck dem, du vet du ruller ruller ruller med makteeeeeeeeeeen


----------



## haircutcel (Sep 10, 2019)

Goblin said:


>



wlr drop this friday or i post dick in @Tsukuyomi 🌙 style


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Jecht (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Pendejo (Sep 12, 2019)

Been selling crack since I was eleven, I'm a triple OG
Man ain't nobody hard as me


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## fakemeta. (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Sep 12, 2019)

this song always makes me cry


----------



## rtssssy (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## pisslord (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Framletgod (Sep 14, 2019)

@Goblin


----------



## Peachy (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Redrighthand (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## haircutcel (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Jecht (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Sep 15, 2019)

feeling emo


----------



## rtssssy (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Pendejo (Sep 16, 2019)

Old Sosa


----------



## Peachy (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 17, 2019)

I listen to this in public. I feel like True height ogre.


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Pendejo (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## SikKunt (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Alexanderr (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Sep 20, 2019)

you know it kick it old school


----------



## Justttt (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Sep 20, 2019)

Butthurt Dweller said:


> you know it kick it old school



2010-2011 was the golden music area of 20s tbh


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 20, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> 2010-2011 was the golden music area of 20s tbh



fuarkk first time I seen someone who appreciates earl


----------



## Peachy (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Jack (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Sep 21, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> fuarkk first time I seen someone who appreciates earl


I could very much relate to his verse from Luper,which hit me into liking him

"Maybe if you looked in this direction
I'd pick my heart up off the floor and put it in my chest then
Feel the fucking life rushing through my body
But you got a guy that's not me, so my wrist is looking sloppy"


----------



## pisslord (Sep 21, 2019)

@SikKunt


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## pisslord (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## Jecht (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## StoicNihilist (Sep 22, 2019)

Napalm Sticks To Kids.



Written by a man who has seen Hell on Earth.


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 22, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## DarknLost (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Sep 22, 2019)

I only hear that real shit

cry for me


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 22, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


>



how did you like Leftovers?


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Sep 22, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> how did you like Leftovers?


great,up there with the best shows I have watched.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 22, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> great,up there with the best shows I have watched.


good taste, it's within top 5 for me too


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Sep 22, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> good taste, it's within top 5 for me too


what are the remaining top 4 shows?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 22, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> what are the remaining top 4 shows?


breaking bad, black mirror, utopia, the knick, lost


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Sep 22, 2019)

yo


cocainecowboy said:


> breaking bad, black mirror, utopia, the knick, lost


you should watch true detective season 1,sopranos,Mad men,Twin peaks,dark and Fargo


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 22, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> yo
> 
> you should watch true detective season 1,sopranos,Mad men,Twin peaks,dark and Fargo


i love true detective season 1, i would've loved to put it in top 5 but im not gonna put bcuz of the other 2 seasons

i liked fargo season 1, rest not as much
twin peaks havent seen but planning to watch
sopranos havent seen but planning to watch
mad men- tried but didnt like it and felt it was a bit slow


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Sep 22, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i love true detective season 1, i would've loved to put it in top 5 but im not gonna put bcuz of the other 2 seasons
> 
> i liked fargo season 1, rest not as much
> twin peaks havent seen but planning to watch
> ...


well the other 2 seasons are kind of their own seperate shows because they involve different storylines and characters.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 22, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> well the other 2 seasons are kind of their own seperate shows because they involve different storylines and characters.


true. i just meant i included whole shows in my "top 5", but if i were to take seperate seasons out, true detective season 1 would make it into my top 3 favorite seasons ever of anything, despite the whole show not even being in top 5


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Sep 22, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> true. i just meant i included whole shows in my "top 5", but if i were to take seperate seasons out, true detective season 1 would make it into my top 3 favorite seasons ever of anything, despite the whole show not even being in top 5


you watched dark on netflix?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 22, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> you watched dark on netflix?


i started, but havent finished yet


----------



## fakemeta. (Sep 22, 2019)

*Huge music megathread*


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Sep 22, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i started, but havent finished yet


Chernobyl is also great


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 22, 2019)

GUTS9770 said:


> Chernobyl is also great


ohh yeah it was amazing


----------



## Peachy (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## haircutcel (Sep 22, 2019)

tbh


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 23, 2019)

tbh


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 23, 2019)

this was my favorite song when I was at the lowest point at my life, i listened to it all the time. can't really explain it why


----------



## Jack (Sep 23, 2019)

Wayne's verse tho


----------



## Ethnicope (Sep 24, 2019)

T H E W E E K N D


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 24, 2019)

@sadakiyo


----------



## Peachy (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Jecht (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 25, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Sep 25, 2019)

rent free inside your subhuman head


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## pisslord (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## fakemeta. (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Jack (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## WORLDSTARHIPHOP (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## WORLDSTARHIPHOP (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Sep 26, 2019)

@DarknLost thoughts on this?


----------



## john_cope (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## WORLDSTARHIPHOP (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 275 (Sep 27, 2019)

This makes me go berserk in the gym


----------



## Zygos4Life (Sep 27, 2019)

Shit thread
Shit thread


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Bluepill (Sep 27, 2019)

Shit taste as always


----------



## DarknLost (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## WORLDSTARHIPHOP (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## WORLDSTARHIPHOP (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## haircutcel (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 28, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## DarknLost (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Bluepill (Sep 28, 2019)

This mixtape is actually pretty damn good. Very chill. Highly recommended if you like old school hip-hop.


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## WORLDSTARHIPHOP (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Bluepill (Sep 29, 2019)

I'm above average


----------



## Peachy (Sep 29, 2019)

This is the most emo thing that came out of 2019.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## haircutcel (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## haircutcel (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## fobos (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Stare (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## haircutcel (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## GenericChad1444 (Sep 30, 2019)

Leak seasonnnn


----------



## Deleted member 1553 (Oct 1, 2019)

30 pages of this more or less:




Here's another one


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Pillarman (Oct 1, 2019)

1:26


----------



## DarknLost (Oct 1, 2019)

@Peachy


----------



## rtssssy (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## pisslord (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## haircutcel (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 2, 2019)

Right now I'm listening to Lightness, particularly I like the extended version on this video


----------



## IWantToMax (Oct 2, 2019)

Posting this just for you as you all love Italy


----------



## Asnep (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## godsmistake (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Oct 2, 2019)

Going to their concert soon. Shit will be awesome.


----------



## rtssssy (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Oct 3, 2019)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KohGKTaYvBo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2y6bYWNHWs


----------



## rtssssy (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Oct 4, 2019)

she lick it up just like a candyyy


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Oct 5, 2019)

11gaijin said:


> Pop and some bollywood shit tbh



welcome back


----------



## Peachy (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Velvet (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Velvet (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 7, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


>



FUAAAAAAAARK


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 7, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 7, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> from osrs (try it)




thnx bro I'm going to sample this


----------



## godsmistake (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Velvet (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Captduchat (Oct 7, 2019)

Alpahville -Forever young


----------



## fobos (Oct 7, 2019)

She'll fuck your homeboy, she'll take your money
She'll take off running, where the fuck she going


----------



## Peachy (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Oct 7, 2019)

burn it down and walk away


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 8, 2019)

This is the music the vikings listened to while having sex with the latinas after they arrived with the ships.


----------



## Velvet (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 3142 (Oct 8, 2019)

I always feel relaxed listening to this song


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## National Rodgerism (Oct 9, 2019)

play it at 1.5 speed


----------



## DarknLost (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## haircutcel (Oct 9, 2019)

this nigga is fire asf


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Oct 9, 2019)

felt emo might delete later


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## pisslord (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## fobos (Oct 10, 2019)

I had to pop a pill
Just to get a thrill 
You don't know how I feel


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 10, 2019)

pisslord said:


>



Fuaaaark what a throwback


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 10, 2019)

Good song for working out


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 10, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Good song for working out



sorry bro but that sounds like a gay man squealing


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Arkantos (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 773 (Oct 10, 2019)

Sad boy hours

Loves Sorrow by Rachmaninoff


----------



## Peachy (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## godsmistake (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Mansnob (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 11, 2019)

HAIL SATAN


----------



## godsmistake (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Oct 11, 2019)

Gudru said:


> HAIL SATAN



Hail Cuckistan. These guys are pure soy, they just have black metal make up on.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 11, 2019)

Peachy said:


> Hail Cuckistan. These guys are pure soy, they just have black metal make up on.



Idc it sounds good to me that's all that matters


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 11, 2019)

actually persian language is fucking good tier didn't knew jfl


----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Oct 11, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Idc it sounds good to me that's all that matters


they're pro-lgbt, for open borders and against nationalism


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 11, 2019)

Peachy said:


> they're pro-lgbt, for open borders and against nationalism


Nvm then


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 11, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## pisslord (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Velvet (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2581 (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 12, 2019)

DIABLO ON DA BEAT


----------



## DarknLost (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## 195cm (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## cardiologist (Oct 13, 2019)

RobticaI said:


> Is it true guys with non-normie music taste have less success with femoids?


Probably a mere correlation with that and overall NTness


----------



## DarknLost (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Oct 13, 2019)

rtssssy said:


>



@Framletgod u listened to this banger? thoughts?


----------



## Framletgod (Oct 13, 2019)

rtssssy said:


> @Framletgod u listened to this banger? thoughts?


ye its good, estonian mogs norwegian tough


----------



## Peachy (Oct 13, 2019)

DarknLost said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## lemonacid (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## x30001 (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## IronMike (Oct 14, 2019)

Been listening to a lot of Doo Wop


----------



## godsmistake (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Framletgod (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Arkantos (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 15, 2019)

fuckkk release the albummm kanyeeee


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 17, 2019)

THAT FEELING WHEEEEEENNNNNN


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 17, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## fukmylyf (Oct 17, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 138499


ded srs?


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 17, 2019)

fukmylyf said:


> ded srs?


Ded srs.


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 17, 2019)

listen to this chad vocie


----------



## rtssssy (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Oct 17, 2019)

rtssssy said:


>



cope


----------



## Peachy (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Oct 17, 2019)

streege said:


> cope


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Arkantos (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## GenericChad1444 (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Bluepill (Oct 18, 2019)

I love the build up of this instrumental.




Here's the more popular version featuring Anderson Paak


----------



## rtssssy (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Apollo (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Oct 19, 2019)

OH SHIT FUCK


----------



## rtssssy (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Apollo (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## haircutcel (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Drugs (Oct 20, 2019)

i remember when this one came out. it was a real banger!


----------



## rtssssy (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 20, 2019)

fuckin banger


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 20, 2019)

Life is so depressing  one day we will all be dead and thinking back to all the old times. I wish I was still with you Daisy.


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 20, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 21, 2019)

One of my favorite songs


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 21, 2019)

THIS SONG ROCKS!


----------



## Peachy (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 21, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> One of my favorite songs



I cried ngl


----------



## rtssssy (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Drugs (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## MammothActuary (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## rtssssy (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## turkproducer (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## pisslord (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## x30001 (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## x30001 (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Drugs (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Drugs (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## her (Oct 22, 2019)

High T song


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Brandon10 (Oct 23, 2019)

4 all the nibbz


----------



## Drugs (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## StoicNihilist (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 23, 2019)

from osrs(try it)


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 23, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> from osrs(try it)



Playing it rn


----------



## Peachy (Oct 23, 2019)

@6'4 looksmaxxxer


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 24, 2019)

Life is all about getting that one girl you liked


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 24, 2019)

Peachy said:


>



Fuck I got goosebumps lmfao. I unironically have been listening to that song since 2010.


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 24, 2019)

from osrs(try it)


----------



## Bluepill (Oct 24, 2019)

rtssssy said:


>



Motörhead 

*Vouched by* @Bengt




@Goblin said 🐏


----------



## pisslord (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 24, 2019)

Life is so depressing


----------



## DarknLost (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Oct 24, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 24, 2019)

too good


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 25, 2019)

I JUST WANT A CUTE LATINA GF


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 25, 2019)

Jesus loves you


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 25, 2019)

I really love the sad depressing melodic part of it. Got introduced to this band 2 years ago by a fellow metalhead 2 years ago


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 25, 2019)

*THE FUCKING GOAT DJ*


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 25, 2019)

from osrs(try it)


----------



## DarknLost (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Oct 25, 2019)

Gudru said:


> I JUST WANT A CUTE LATINA GF


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Oct 26, 2019)

Peachy said:


>





Based. Just downloaded that album last week. Blackgaze is sick.


----------



## Framletgod (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## pisslord (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 26, 2019)

@Peachy rate this song metalhead brother


----------



## DarknLost (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## je3oe (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Oct 26, 2019)

@Gudru do you like deathcore?


----------



## ChoSeungHui (Oct 27, 2019)

didn't listen


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 27, 2019)

Peachy said:


> @Gudru do you like deathcore?



Yess


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 27, 2019)

Best of dutch music and culture right here


----------



## DarknLost (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 27, 2019)

Goblin said:


>



F-F-F-FFFEEL THE BASSSSS


----------



## DarknLost (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Oct 27, 2019)

DarknLost said:


>



KNUCKLES CRACKED
LUBE UNSTACKED
BUTTHOLE LUBBED
IT'S BODTF TIME BABY


----------



## DarknLost (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Catawampus (Oct 28, 2019)

Found this song yesterday and it's been living in my head all day buddy boys.


----------



## fakemeta. (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## xit (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 30, 2019)

from osrs(try it)


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Justttt (Oct 31, 2019)

Spooky song


----------



## Grandfather John (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 31, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 31, 2019)

@cocainecowboy do you like latinas bro?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 31, 2019)

Gudru said:


> @cocainecowboy do you like latinas bro?


sure


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 31, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> sure


#slayersquadsouthamerica2024


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Oct 31, 2019)

NO band will ever be as great as Nirvana, and that's a fact.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## xit (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 1, 2019)

Young blood trap shit yall feel me 💯💯💯❤️🔥🔥👀🙏🙇‍♂️


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Aesthetic (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 4, 2019)

Once again dreaming of latina girls...


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## turkproducer (Nov 4, 2019)

When this dropped 😍


----------



## godsmistake (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Nov 4, 2019)

"Well, guess what, I am dead—dead to you as can be"


----------



## Overjetcel299 (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Justttt (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 5, 2019)

from osrs(try it)


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## bassfreak (Nov 7, 2019)

King of the minimal


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 8, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 8, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Overjetcel299 (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Velvet (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## godsmistake (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 9, 2019)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## gigachadcel (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 756 (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Gosick (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Pietrosiek (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Time Travel (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Nov 12, 2019)




----------



## Arkantos (Nov 12, 2019)

@NickGurr


----------



## bassfreak (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 71 (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## Arkantos (Nov 13, 2019)

XD
Your avatar: Hairs me!


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 14, 2019)

from osrs(try it)


----------



## Deleted member 71 (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## bassfreak (Nov 15, 2019)

The track title fits this forum


----------



## Peachy (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## StoicNihilist (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## bassfreak (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Justttt (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 17, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Peachy (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Nov 18, 2019)

Hiphop saved me 😭 😭 😭 😭 😭 😭


----------



## turkproducer (Nov 18, 2019)

2015-17 really gave us some rap bangers



2015: 
2016: 
2017:


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Nov 18, 2019)

delet


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 18, 2019)

from osrs(try it)


----------



## Peachy (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## Bluepill (Nov 18, 2019)

*banger of the year*


----------



## xxxtentac10n (Nov 19, 2019)

the goat on god


----------



## DarknLost (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## her (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## haircutcel (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 19, 2019)

from osrs(try it)


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 19, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## StoicNihilist (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 21, 2019)

6ft1 said:


>


----------



## Arkantos (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Roping Subhuman (Nov 22, 2019)

It's over.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## godsmistake (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## godsmistake (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 23, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## turkproducer (Nov 24, 2019)

Only it’s u that got me feeling like this😍

@Overjetcel299


----------



## zixisulo (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 26, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 26, 2019)

from osrs(try it)


----------



## Overjetcel299 (Nov 26, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> from osrs(try it)




Mogs


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 27, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 27, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## XXX22 (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 28, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## pisslord (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 28, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## pisslord (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Arkantos (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 28, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Peachy (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 28, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## FatJattMofo (Nov 29, 2019)

@cocainecowboy


----------



## Ben (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## haircutcel (Nov 29, 2019)

the first part of this song goes crazy but the second nigga ruins it


----------



## Ben (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## ugly nebula (Dec 1, 2019)

I'm so fucking surprised no ones talking about Dean Martin

Insane voice


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 2, 2019)

zixisulo said:


>



fuuuc. cant wait to slay on a space station.


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 2, 2019)

Goblin said:


>


----------



## Cope (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Dec 3, 2019)

And some noise rock


----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Cope (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 7, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 8, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 8, 2019)

​


----------



## godsmistake (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Ascending (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Arkantos (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Dec 9, 2019)

This, ultimate nofap rock song:


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 11, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## DarknLost (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Justttt (Dec 12, 2019)

Very nice


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 12, 2019)

Justttt said:


> Very nice



thx bro


----------



## DarknLost (Dec 12, 2019)

❤


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 13, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## currymax (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 13, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Arkantos (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 13, 2019)

Justttt said:


> Very nice



Very festive. I like this


----------



## DarknLost (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 14, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 14, 2019)

​


----------



## DarknLost (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 15, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Peachy (Dec 16, 2019)

I WANNA FUCK HER and the song is surprisingly good wtf


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 17, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Peachy (Dec 17, 2019)

Germany makes some good ass music


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 17, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## strong_silent_type (Dec 17, 2019)

the weekend never disappoints


----------



## Peachy (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Dec 18, 2019)

based nigger song


----------



## Velvet (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## bassfreak (Dec 18, 2019)

Minimal king again


----------



## KlutchPurpp (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## eetfuk (Dec 19, 2019)

Velvet said:


>




Mirin


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 19, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## StoicNihilist (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 20, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Peachy (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## Stare (Dec 21, 2019)




----------



## bassfreak (Dec 23, 2019)

4:28


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## pisslord (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 23, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Dec 24, 2019)

This one is a slapper. High T, High DHT, dark triad musicc only.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## DarknLost (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Averagecel (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## ChoSeungHui (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## bassfreak (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## XXX22 (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Gosick (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## Selfahate (Dec 30, 2019)

Jfl ur not listening to this and rotting


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 31, 2019)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 31, 2019)

Ritalincel said:


> (try it)


no.


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Peachy (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 31, 2019)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


>


----------



## Gosick (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Vidyacoper (Dec 31, 2019)

@Gosick


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 31, 2019)

*i am listening to this high t dark triad music video rn indeed*


----------



## Gosick (Dec 31, 2019)

Vidyacoper said:


> @Gosick





makes me sad everytime, i will never have 2 jbs fawning over me and live a fulfilling life like tht mc


----------



## Peachy (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Vidyacoper (Jan 1, 2020)

Gosick said:


> makes me sad everytime, i will never have 2 jbs fawning over me and live a fulfilling life like tht mc


lmao jfl when she literally coiled a piece of his hair around her finger and wore it as a ring, its over if u dont have jbs literally dreaming at night of you saving them, even so her death made me cry


----------



## Gosick (Jan 1, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> lmao jfl when she literally coiled a piece of his hair around her finger and wore it as a ring, its over if u dont have jbs literally dreaming at night of you saving them, even so her death made me cry


i watched the anime when it first aired so i think i was like 16 at the time, and holy fk, i rewatched it several months ago and it made me feel oldcel/depresssed af.

ya i cried when she died the first time tbh, i cried the most to a certain death in "phantom requiem for the phantom" i reccomend you watch tht srs.


----------



## Vidyacoper (Jan 1, 2020)

Gosick said:


> i watched the anime when it first aired so i think i was like 16 at the time, and holy fk, i rewatched it several months ago and it made me feel oldcel/depresssed af.
> 
> ya i cried when she died the first time tbh, i cried the most to a certain death in "phantom requiem for the phantom" i reccomend you watch tht srs.


lol i watched the anime right after it finished airing, i must have been 12 or so at the time when a friend recommended it to me. my first watch i only really remember enjoying the fight scenes between the parasytes and shinichi. when i rewatched it 2 months ago out of boredom i felt old and i cried to anime for the first time in a while. dont remember feeling anything for kana/scarf girl first time she died but was sad all of the scenes she was in during my rerun since i knew she would die, and cried like a bitch 2nd time watching her death.

anyway been looking for a new anime to watch since bored so ill def check that out


----------



## Gosick (Jan 1, 2020)

Vidyacoper said:


> lol i watched the anime right after it finished airing, i must have been 12 or so at the time when a friend recommended it to me. my first watch i only really remember enjoying the fight scenes between the parasytes and shinichi. when i rewatched it 2 months ago out of boredom i felt old and i cried to anime for the first time in a while. dont remember feeling anything for kana/scarf girl first time she died but was sad all of the scenes she was in during my rerun since i knew she would die, and cried like a bitch 2nd time watching her death.
> 
> anyway been looking for a new anime to watch since bored so ill def check that out


ya man check out phantom requeim for the phantom srs, shit made me empty and depressed for a week+.

its hella depressing espcially at the end.


----------



## XXX22 (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## DarknLost (Jan 1, 2020)

Selfahate said:


> Jfl ur not listening to this and rotting



check out my channel I make doomer stuff








troncat







www.youtube.com


----------



## Alexanderr (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 1, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Peachy (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Peachy (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## DarknLost (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## DarknLost (Jan 2, 2020)




----------



## SixFootManlet (Jan 4, 2020)

Time to post some curry music:


----------



## turkproducer (Jan 4, 2020)

sell that dope out of apartments i did it


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## ArhraEldar (Jan 5, 2020)

gta:sa kino


----------



## Deleted member 4570 (Jan 5, 2020)

2:55


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 6, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 7, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Zyzzcel (Jan 7, 2020)

This song is an emo classic


----------



## DarknLost (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 8, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## SixFootManlet (Jan 8, 2020)

Some more curry music:


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## DarkTriadPeerReview (Jan 9, 2020)

Iglesias = big dick energy


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## 195cm (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Jan 9, 2020)

This psytrance song though:


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## NCIJTF (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## DarknLost (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## TheMewingBBC (Jan 11, 2020)

The number one song in America right now (ded srs)


----------



## Peachy (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## Zyzzcel (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## LordNorwood (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 12, 2020)

XXX22 said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 12, 2020)

XXX22 said:


>



Perfect





@Ritalincel


----------



## XXX22 (Jan 12, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> @Ritalincel


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## SixFootManlet (Jan 12, 2020)

Some curry rap:


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 13, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> XXX22 said:
> 
> 
> >






James_Brazen7 months ago
The canon sure is evolving under disney
Reply 3395


----------



## Cope (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## XXX22 (Jan 14, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> James_Brazen7 months ago
> The canon sure is evolving under disney
> Reply 3395


Yes


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## XXX22 (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 14, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> XXX22 said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## XXX22 (Jan 14, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


>


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 14, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## gymislife (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Zyzzcel (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 15, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 16, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## gymislife (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Jan 16, 2020)

No other psytrance song beats this one.


----------



## Hades (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 16, 2020)

@Ritalincel @shibo


----------



## shibo (Jan 16, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> @Ritalincel @shibo


----------



## pisslord (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Pendejo (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Cope (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## fakemeta. (Jan 18, 2020)

@Over music for u


----------



## Zyzzcel (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## godsmistake (Jan 21, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


>



this takes me back


----------



## Cope (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Zyzzcel (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## IntolerantSocialist (Jan 22, 2020)

lol why is doom metal so pozzed? must be those crusties

...





look at the left one's shirt. god just end them.
someone needs stab them or anally rape them.


----------



## Selfahate (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Cope (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Ethnicope (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 23, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## BigChinHispanic (Jan 23, 2020)

Shit thread kys


----------



## Cope (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## her (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## DarknLost (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Seth Walsh (Jan 25, 2020)

Chad if you blast this in the whip


----------



## Peachy (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## john2 (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Cope (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 26, 2020)

Dyorotic2 said:


>






Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## pisslord (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 26, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## lemonacid (Jan 26, 2020)




----------



## Averagecel (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 27, 2020)

Childhood


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4570 (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Peachy (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 27, 2020)

listening 2 this on loop and also listened to this before


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 28, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 28, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Jan 28, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> from osrs (try it)



Just the banger I was looking for


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 28, 2020)

Goblin said:


> Ritalincel said:
> 
> 
> > from osrs (try it)


----------



## Limerencel (Jan 28, 2020)

*Cigarettes After Sex - Heavenly*


----------



## Pietrosiek (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## honky (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Pendejo (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Averagecel (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Jan 31, 2020)

This verse hits hard ngl


----------



## Pendejo (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Averagecel (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 1, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Pendejo (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Averagecel (Feb 2, 2020)

https://youtu.be/XO3UkRift0A


----------



## Cope (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## DarknLost (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Feb 3, 2020)

ZHZ1773 said:


>



Loved this game.


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Feb 3, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


> Loved this game.


Same. I still play it sometimes. Jin is OP as fuck though.


----------



## Averagecel (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Maxximilian (Feb 4, 2020)

​


----------



## Justttt (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Peachy (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Cope (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Averagecel (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 6, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Pendejo (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## reeaway (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Peachy (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## DarknLost (Feb 6, 2020)

DarknLost said:


>



What's so funny @Peachy
I seriously do listen to them


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Cope (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Pendejo (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Schizoidcel (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## Averagecel (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## pisslord (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## pisslord (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Averagecel (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 11, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Averagecel (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Averagecel (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Averagecel (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## DarknLost (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Peachy (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Zyzzcel (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2846 (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## fakemeta. (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Peachy (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Feb 14, 2020)

@cocainecowboy


----------



## DarknLost (Feb 14, 2020)

@Peachy


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Peachy (Feb 14, 2020)

@DarknLost


----------



## greenboat (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## DarknLost (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 15, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


>



Oops, we couldn’t find that track.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Feb 15, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> Oops, we couldn’t find that track.


It was too rare, only on the internet for 2 hours. Tbh it was pretty shit

ya feel me Rit?


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Peachy (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## RobticaI (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Averagecel (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## RichmondBread (Feb 16, 2020)

Any Jan Terri fans? I really like her stuff.


----------



## Peachy (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Peachy (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Averagecel (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Kinko (Feb 18, 2020)

Other than this are shit


----------



## pisslord (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## DarknLost (Feb 18, 2020)

@Peachy


----------



## Peachy (Feb 18, 2020)

DarknLost said:


> @Peachy



I never liked them


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Feb 18, 2020)

10/10 hiphop


----------



## Peachy (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 18, 2020)

pisslord said:


>



thx bro


----------



## Averagecel (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 19, 2020)

Thread starterSimilar threadsForumRepliesDate




[LifeFuel] Currently taking a huge shitOffTopic2Today at 4:27 AM


----------



## EktoPlasma (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Incognegro (Feb 20, 2020)

EktoPlasma said:


>



Boomer shit


----------



## EktoPlasma (Feb 20, 2020)

Incognegro said:


> Boomer shit
> 
> View attachment 275858


Watch Joker and then come back manlet


----------



## Incognegro (Feb 20, 2020)

EktoPlasma said:


> Watch Joker and then come back manlet


Imagine telling an incel to watch Joker. Everyone watched it nigga.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Incognegro (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Incognegro (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## DarknLost (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Peachy (Feb 22, 2020)

DarknLost said:


>



injects me


----------



## Peachy (Feb 23, 2020)

Fuck you. Everyone of you. In my heart you're all dead.


----------



## Cope (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Almu (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## DarknLost (Feb 23, 2020)

@Peachy thoughts?


----------



## Peachy (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Peachy (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Incognegro (Feb 24, 2020)

Tellem--t said:


>



There are better Naruto openings tbh


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Feb 24, 2020)

Incognegro said:


> There are better Naruto openings tbh


----------



## Incognegro (Feb 24, 2020)

Tellem--t said:


>



That's the best one


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Feb 24, 2020)

Incognegro said:


> That's the best one


----------



## Incognegro (Feb 24, 2020)

Tellem--t said:


>



You were doing so good until now


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Feb 24, 2020)

Incognegro said:


> You were doing so good until now


I was trolling


----------



## Incognegro (Feb 24, 2020)

Tellem--t said:


> I was trolling


Ik but still


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Feb 24, 2020)

Incognegro said:


> Ik but still


----------



## chadtachi (Feb 24, 2020)

Tellem--t said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Incognegro (Feb 24, 2020)

Tellem--t said:


> I was trolling


Bro tbh I only got up to like episode 114 when I was binge watching it in like July 2019 but then I stopped because I wanted to focus on JoJo


----------



## Deleted member 5143 (Feb 24, 2020)

chadtachi said:


>






Incognegro said:


> Bro tbh I only got up to like episode 114 when I was binge watching it in like July 2019 but then I stopped watching because I wanted to focus on JoJo


[/QUOTE]
It's loses flow after the pain invasion on the leaf village arc, so many fillers after


chadtachi said:


>




I really like deidara theme


----------



## chadtachi (Feb 24, 2020)

Tellem--t said:


>





Tellem--t said:


>



It's loses flow after the pain invasion on the leaf village arc, so many fillers after


I really like deidara theme
[/QUOTE]




I am a normie so these are the most solid Akatsuki themes for me


Incognegro said:


> Bro tbh I only got up to like episode 114 when I was binge watching it in like July 2019 but then I stopped because I wanted to focus on JoJo


Yes, what @Tellem--t said, finish shipudden at 175


----------



## Incognegro (Feb 24, 2020)

This shit is art


----------



## Incognegro (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## nestivv (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Incognegro (Feb 25, 2020)

DON'T YOU OPEN UP THAT WINDOW


----------



## Peachy (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Peachy (Feb 25, 2020)

@Gudru thoughts?


----------



## Cope (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Incognegro (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Feb 26, 2020)

Incognegro said:


> View attachment 283576
> 
> 
> View attachment 283575
> ...



*Gotti is a good song bro*


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 27, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Incognegro (Feb 27, 2020)

I'M AWARE I'M A WOLF


----------



## Hades (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Peachy (Feb 27, 2020)

Love, refill
Light, refill
Speak, refill
God, refills


----------



## Incognegro (Feb 27, 2020)

Legendary


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Zyzzcel (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Pendejo (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4570 (Feb 28, 2020)

dark triad phonk


----------



## Peachy (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Peachy (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## 6ft4 (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## DarknLost (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Pendejo (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 29, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## AscendenceImminent (Feb 29, 2020)

can post more music that puts you in a killing savage animalistic mood? (ein meinkraft)


----------



## Cope (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## jbwtheorycurry (Mar 1, 2020)

Grime music is pretty good. Getting mainstream to ppl outside the UK too


----------



## Deleted member 4570 (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Peachy (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Pendejo (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Cope (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Mar 3, 2020)

Peachy said:


>



And people on here wonder they have depression


----------



## Deleted member 4570 (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Peachy (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Cope (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## ChuckBASS (Mar 5, 2020)

Jaded said:


> I’m sorry, but I really cannot get into normie music. Fuck normies and fuck their shitty music! ?


lmao you think your being quirky and SpEcIaL just because you listen to metal, punkrock etc? Fyi its NOT thats actually really embarrassing its normal music normies listen to that kind of music too dipshit


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Peachy (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## didntreadlol (Mar 6, 2020)

*No one cares about the music you listen to
shit thread*


----------



## her (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1942 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Justttt (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4570 (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4563 (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Zyzzcel (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 10, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## DarknLost (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Zyzzcel (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Mar 12, 2020)

My radio


----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5293 (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Peachy (Mar 13, 2020)

@DarknLost Aiden?


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 15, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## TRUE_CEL (Mar 15, 2020)

Peachy said:


> @DarknLost Aiden?



i think i listened to a few songs back in 2010, any recs?


----------



## Deleted member 5081 (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 15, 2020)

bombardieru123 said:


>







XD


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 16, 2020)

lol


----------



## fakemeta. (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4570 (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Mar 17, 2020)

Anyone else enjoy this type of techno/ambient music?


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Seth Walsh (Mar 20, 2020)

The Kid Laroi might be next up


----------



## Deleted member 4671 (Mar 21, 2020)

Goblin said:


>



god like song


----------



## Arkantos (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4570 (Mar 22, 2020)

😈


Goblin said:


>



😈


----------



## Blackpill3d (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Elias (Mar 23, 2020)

BAD behaviour


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## LordGodcat (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## slayer69 (Mar 24, 2020)

im listening to the new childish gambino album


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## Finalchad (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Finalchad (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5892 (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## her (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## DarknLost (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4570 (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Cope (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Mar 31, 2020)

Ngl this gets me hyped af:


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Mar 31, 2020)

Perfect school shotter music


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Mar 31, 2020)

🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰🥰


----------



## LordGodcat (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4570 (Apr 1, 2020)

💎


----------



## Saltner (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## stuckneworleans (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 2, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## LordGodcat (Apr 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Madhate (Apr 3, 2020)

Goblin said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 5809 (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## HighIQcel (Apr 3, 2020)

3 days and I failed


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 3, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Zyzzcel (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## Cope (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## honky (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## honky (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 4, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Apr 5, 2020)

Goblin said:


>



Holy shit, I forgot this existed


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 5, 2020)

JapCars said:


> Holy shit, I forgot this existed


*Oops! We ran into some problems.*
This member limits who may view their full profile.


----------



## honky (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Bluepill (Apr 6, 2020)

Play this for more t


----------



## honky (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Peachy (Apr 6, 2020)

@DarknLost


----------



## Zyzzcel (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Zangano1 (Apr 7, 2020)

Andy Black is such a Chad, I wish I looked like him


----------



## Arkantos (Apr 7, 2020)

go


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 7, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Apr 8, 2020)

Bluepill said:


> Play this for more t



that's GTA san andreas music lmao


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3202 (Apr 9, 2020)

RobticaI said:


> I like 90's and 80's music and some normie stuff. I wonder what category that puts me in.


Means you're a chad.


----------



## Cope (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 9, 2020)

BBC


----------



## Seth Walsh (Apr 10, 2020)

"This is a Pietrosiek exclusive"


----------



## Seth Walsh (Apr 10, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> "This is a Pietrosiek exclusive"
> View attachment 347499



This is unreleased and fire. Credit to Pietro


----------



## Arkantos (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 11, 2020)

chadlite punks


----------



## Deleted member 4570 (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Elias (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 12, 2020)

hehe xd


----------



## BrettyBoy (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## GorLee (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Apr 13, 2020)

BrettyBoy said:


>



Amazing song


----------



## BrettyBoy (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## GorLee (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## Roping Subhuman (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## pisslord (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Maxximilian (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Tyger (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## pisslord (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Tyger (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5179 (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Stare (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Htobrother (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Tyger (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## GorLee (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Seth Walsh (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Tyger (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## pisslord (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Pubertymaxxer3 (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Apr 17, 2020)

Mogs everything else here.


----------



## Pubertymaxxer3 (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Tyger (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## pisslord (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Apr 18, 2020)

Yet again mogs everything else here.


----------



## Tyger (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Maxximilian (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Justttt (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Zyzzcel (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Tyger (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Tyger (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4570 (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Maxximilian (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Peachy (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## ThreadMatters (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Time Travel (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## haircutcel (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## FastBananaCEO (Apr 24, 2020)

I listen to Travis scott
And Marshmello


----------



## Maxximilian (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## BrazillianSigma (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Vitruvian (Apr 26, 2020)

**


----------



## Cope (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Magnesium (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 26, 2020)

@Arceus300


----------



## Cope (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4570 (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## Maxximilian (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Stare (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Maxximilian (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 28, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Htobrother (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Maxximilian (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Weed (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## fakemeta. (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Maxximilian (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (May 1, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Arkantos (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4053 (May 1, 2020)




----------



## ThreadMatters (May 1, 2020)

Dont skip Nigga


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 2, 2020)

comment @Beetlejuice


----------



## Beetlejuice (May 2, 2020)

Entschuldigung said:


> comment @Beetlejuice



Legalzinho mas não curto muito funk.


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 2, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> Legalzinho mas não curto muito funk.


to zuano meu brodi


----------



## Arkantos (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1338 (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (May 2, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Arkantos (May 3, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Zyzzcel (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Entschuldigung (May 4, 2020)

woke up low t


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (May 4, 2020)

high T shit ngl:


----------



## Arkantos (May 4, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4570 (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3832 (May 6, 2020)

Dope song ngl.


----------



## Vidyacoper (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1338 (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Entschuldigung (May 7, 2020)

@kms_currycell one more song you might not like


----------



## Arkantos (May 7, 2020)




----------



## ThreadMatters (May 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1338 (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Zyzzcel (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1338 (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1338 (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (May 8, 2020)

@Entschuldigung


----------



## ThreadMatters (May 8, 2020)

Holy shit 69 just post this i didnt even listen it and i put it here niggas know their shit


----------



## Beetlejuice (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Lorsss (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Zyzzcel (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Entschuldigung (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Pretty (May 9, 2020)

RobticaI said:


> Is it true guys with non-normie music taste have less success with femoids?


Yes it is true


----------



## Mr_Norwood (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4464 (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (May 9, 2020)

jfl


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4570 (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (May 11, 2020)

🇧🇷 🇧🇷 🇧🇷


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Wolfie (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Blackpill3d (May 12, 2020)

weeb shit but is good ! 🥳


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Lorsss (May 12, 2020)

full of *SJW shit* but still a masterpiece of italian hip hop


----------



## moggingmachine (May 12, 2020)

nicekind-halfincel said:


>



isnt that the gunga ginga guy


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (May 12, 2020)

moggingmachine said:


> isnt that the gunga ginga guy


yeah Elpresador he is a beast


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Htobrother (May 13, 2020)

enjoy


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1338 (May 13, 2020)

this beat is fire


----------



## Htobrother (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Entschuldigung (May 13, 2020)

@Beetlejuice tu gosta de engenheiros?


----------



## Beetlejuice (May 13, 2020)

Entschuldigung said:


> @Beetlejuice tu gosta de engenheiros?



Só ouvi algumas mas gostei delas.


----------



## Beetlejuice (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1338 (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Wolfie (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (May 15, 2020)




----------



## ThreadMatters (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (May 15, 2020)

ThreadMatters said:


>



@NickGurr, thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 5258 (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Lars2210 (May 15, 2020)

here Ye here Ye 
The king has returned


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (May 15, 2020)

@Entschuldigung


----------



## Lorsss (May 16, 2020)

*LET ME POST SOME REAL ITALIAN MUSIC

*


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (May 16, 2020)

bumo


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (May 16, 2020)

DutchPrettyBoy said:


>



Used to love these Minecraft parodies


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (May 17, 2020)

Arkantos said:


> Used to love these Minecraft parodies


yeah bro everything was so simple back then.


----------



## Beetlejuice (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Seth Walsh (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4410 (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Cope (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1338 (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4570 (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1338 (May 17, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


>



which rapper is that? I swear I know him...!!


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (May 17, 2020)

anyone remember Moose? CHAD.


----------



## MogsMe (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Seth Walsh (May 18, 2020)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> which rapper is that? I swear I know him...!!


Juice wrld


----------



## Seth Walsh (May 18, 2020)

https://pitchfork.com/features/lists-and-guides/the-200-best-songs-of-the-2010s/


170.
*Lil Peep: “Kiss” (2016)*
Lil Peep’s “Kiss” sounds like two or three songs staggering home together. The sampled guitars might be from a Modern Baseball song, or maybe another Lil Peep song entirely, and the first voices on the track are a half-buried sample of the California pop-punk band Better Luck Next Time; the echoes run together the same way that incoming headlights smear into one beam when you squint. Produced by Smokeasac, Peep’s closest and most intimate creative partner, the song begins pickled in that signature Peep weariness, but then a second song seems to yawn and wake up inside the first one. This is a cautiously exultant one, a rare Peep anthem of bashful hope instead of despair: “One more chance, baby give me a kiss/Ya got one more chance for a night like this,” he sings. It has the lifespan of a soap bubble, this fleeting burst of euphoria. You feel the urge to protect it. –Jayson Greene


----------



## Arkantos (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Entschuldigung (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Cope (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1338 (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Entschuldigung (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Seth Walsh (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1338 (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1338 (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (May 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4570 (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1338 (May 20, 2020)

cynicoboyo said:


>



First track sucks
second track is fire


post Good tracks or rope you subhumans.


----------



## Seth Walsh (May 20, 2020)

jw june 2016 very rare


----------



## Beetlejuice (May 20, 2020)

Cruise mogs


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (May 20, 2020)




----------



## Seth Walsh (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 7027 (May 21, 2020)

It's over 
It's over now 
It's time to get along 
It's over 
It's over now 
It's over 
It's over now


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (May 21, 2020)

brutal dickpill ngl


----------



## Beetlejuice (May 22, 2020)




----------



## System Restore (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Lorsss (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Krezo (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (May 22, 2020)




----------



## FastBananaCEO (May 22, 2020)

No - no


----------



## Deathrasher42 (May 22, 2020)




----------



## Zyzzcel (May 23, 2020)




----------



## a.i.ngel (May 23, 2020)

Let's see if electronic bangers are appreciated here




whole ep slaps af


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (May 23, 2020)

crackheadmaxxing


----------



## Seth Walsh (May 23, 2020)

Juice WRLD - Blood on my Jeans https://wi.to/366c9f786e9049c8


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Seth Walsh (May 23, 2020)

Deathrasher42 said:


>



Scrying through shattered glass! Here it is in FLAC https://wi.to/4916c7ac3c96c80a


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 23, 2020)

actual poetry


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (May 23, 2020)

a.i.ngel said:


> Let's see if electronic bangers are appreciated here
> 
> 
> 
> ...



high iq taste


----------



## Beetlejuice (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Danish_Retard (May 24, 2020)

Really chill rap. Not really sure what genre it is but it has been a great cope for todays shitty day.


----------



## Beetlejuice (May 24, 2020)




----------



## haircutcel (May 24, 2020)

this nigga bladee went off


💯


----------



## Beetlejuice (May 24, 2020)

COME TO BRAZIL
@Entschuldigung


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 24, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> COME TO BRAZIL
> @Entschuldigung


----------



## Cope (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 7027 (May 25, 2020)

*A reminder that everything's real..*


Deep inside the garden of Eden 
Standing there with my hard on bleedin' 
There's a devil in my dick and some demons in my semen 
Good God no, that would be treason 
Believe me, Eve, she gave good reason 
Booty looking too good not to be squeezin' 
Creamy beaver hotter than a fever 
I'm a givin' cause she's the receiver 
I won't and I don't hang up until I please her 
Makin' her feel like an over achiever
I take it away for a minute just to tease her 
Then I give it back a little bit deeper​


Spoiler: bonus







Can't stop the gods from engineering 
Feel no need for any interfering
Your image in the dictionary 
This life is more than ordinary 
Can't stop the spirits when they need you 
This life is more than just a read through


----------



## Deleted member 4570 (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Lorsss (May 25, 2020)

I dedicate this song to my oneitis


----------



## Crowley (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5145 (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4410 (May 26, 2020)




----------



## 54UD4D3 (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6695 (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (May 26, 2020)




----------



## green (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Entschuldigung (May 26, 2020)

alexjones said:


>



BVSC me lembra isso


----------



## Blackpill3d (May 27, 2020)

700 views and its better than the original fml.



cob are great, if i werent such a hi inhib aspie i would go to a concert of them


----------



## Beetlejuice (May 27, 2020)

Jacksons.me


----------



## TUSSELEIF (May 27, 2020)

Very good music in my opinoon


----------



## Gargantuan (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Blackpill3d (May 27, 2020)

unironically like this one


----------



## Beetlejuice (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Cope (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Krezo (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (May 28, 2020)

Instrumental is great as well


----------



## Wolfie (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Lorsss (May 28, 2020)

*Can someone recommand some "strong" rock music to workout?*


----------



## Beetlejuice (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Danish_Retard (May 28, 2020)

Gargantuan said:


> Instrumental is great as well



Can't watch first vid but second is very chill.


----------



## Gargantuan (May 28, 2020)

Danish_Retard said:


> Can't watch first vid but second is very chill.


Yh I honestly love the instrumental version as well, very chill and relaxing indeed.
The official music video got kicked from YouTube, only seems to be available on Vimeo nowadays


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Danish_Retard (May 28, 2020)

Gargantuan said:


> Yh I honestly love the instrumental version as well, very chill and relaxing indeed.
> The official music video got kicked from YouTube, only seems to be available on Vimeo nowadays



I dislike the lyrics tbh, but the instrumental kinda has tame impala vibes.


----------



## Gargantuan (May 28, 2020)

Danish_Retard said:


> I dislike the lyrics tbh, but the instrumental kinda has tame impala vibes.


Love this song of them tbh:

Have they produced anything similar or equally as good in your opinion?


----------



## Danish_Retard (May 28, 2020)

Gargantuan said:


> Love this song of them tbh:
> 
> Have they produced anything similar or equally as good in your opinion?



Some of their songs that I like that are kinda like that 1 is borderline and elephant. I also really like Alter ego but it isn't really the same.


----------



## Gargantuan (May 28, 2020)

Danish_Retard said:


> Some of their songs that I like that are kinda like that 1 is borderline and elephant. I also really like Alter ego but it isn't really the same.


I'll listen to them tomorrow


----------



## Cope (May 28, 2020)

Gargantuan said:


> I'll listen to them tomorrow


Currents is an amazing album, I would listen to that if you're first getting into their music. Lonerism is arguably their best work, Innerspeak is more experimental but is also a great listen. Their latest album The Slow Rush was very lackluster imo.


----------



## Gargantuan (May 29, 2020)

Danish_Retard said:


> Some of their songs that I like that are kinda like that 1 is borderline and elephant. I also really like Alter ego but it isn't really the same.


I enjoyed Borderline the most tbh, very enjoyable to listen to. Thanks for the recommendation


----------



## godirl (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5632 (May 29, 2020)

Gargantuan said:


> Instrumental is great as well



Frank Ocean is really great. Used to listen to this and thinkin bout you back in the day


----------



## MiroslavBulldosex (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Cope (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 7027 (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 7027 (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (May 30, 2020)

tits


----------



## Beetlejuice (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6341 (May 31, 2020)

I know I can treat you better than he can
And any girl like you deserves a gentleman
Tell me why are we wasting time
On all your wasted crying
When you should be with me instead
I know I can treat you better
Better than he can


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Cope (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6475 (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (May 31, 2020)

kpopmaxxing


----------



## Cope (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Justttt (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## IncelsBraincels (Jun 1, 2020)

Sean O'Pry theme song


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Jun 1, 2020)

Good or nah?


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jun 1, 2020)

Germans.me


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## JackSparrow (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Seth Walsh (Jun 1, 2020)

"Futurism by Aneesh Chengappa" - 

Curry ascension anthem. Recommend giving it a listen.


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Nisse (Jun 2, 2020)

I liaten to these the most rn


----------



## Deleted member 4570 (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jun 3, 2020)

Amazing track


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Jun 3, 2020)

Looksmaxing


----------



## SuicideBomber (Jun 4, 2020)

Holy shit i feel this song so hard.

😭


----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## JackSparrow (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 4, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## ThreadMatters (Jun 4, 2020)

Seth Walsh said:


> https://pitchfork.com/features/lists-and-guides/the-200-best-songs-of-the-2010s/
> 
> 
> 170.
> ...



Bro idk i have a feeling u stopped x30001 like content just to peepmax with heavy drugs n shit /w no sleep


----------



## maxr (Jun 5, 2020)

slayer song


----------



## Gargantuan (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Pietrosiek (Jun 5, 2020)

very sad music


----------



## 54UD4D3 (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## 54UD4D3 (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Krezo (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4570 (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## JackSparrow (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## 54UD4D3 (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jun 6, 2020)

Check out my playlist if you liked any of these, I bet you will find something you like





This one is extraaa good


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## 54UD4D3 (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## godsmistake (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Seth Walsh (Jun 7, 2020)

Juice WRLD - Burn


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## JackSparrow (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Deathrasher42 (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## JackSparrow (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jun 8, 2020)

Bee Gees mogs


----------



## Deathrasher42 (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 9, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 6467 (Jun 9, 2020)

Peaceful


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 9, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 6467 (Jun 9, 2020)

bioshock the ocean on his shoulders


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6675 (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Entschuldigung (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 11, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 11, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Entschuldigung (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6402 (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6467 (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Jun 12, 2020)

2:00


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## NormieWithBigPP (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## EktoPlasma (Jun 12, 2020)

Spams me


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 12, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jun 13, 2020)

Thought I'd plug myself & tell yall I run one of those illegal Spotify podcasts w/ copyrighted music from off-platform.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 13, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deathrasher42 (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6675 (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 13, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## NothingCanStopMe (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jun 14, 2020)

My playlist mogs yours


----------



## Gargantuan (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Seth Walsh (Jun 14, 2020)

Juice WRLD - Bad Energy


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Jun 14, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


>



very emotional. Watched HxH as a kid and if you know Killua, this song gets pretty good


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6402 (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6402 (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6402 (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6402 (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6402 (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6402 (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 14, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 14, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 14, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 6402 (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 14, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 6402 (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 15, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Jun 15, 2020)

brb acidfacing


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jun 15, 2020)

Juice WRLD - All Alone


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Danish_Retard (Jun 15, 2020)

*Please recommend me doomer music. *


----------



## Gargantuan (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6402 (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## tdawg (Jun 15, 2020)

JFL if youre not sovietmaxxing


----------



## Alexanderr (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Peachy (Jun 16, 2020)

WE STARE AT BROKEN CLOOOOOOOOOKS
THE HANDS DON'T TURN ANY MOOORE


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Deathrasher42 (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6402 (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Entschuldigung (Jun 16, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


>



weeb moment but i fucking love this song


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6402 (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jun 16, 2020)

**


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 7027 (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Hades (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Jun 17, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (Jun 20, 2020)

mogger song

@Entschuldigung


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jun 20, 2020)

Beetlejuice said:


> mogger song
> 
> @Entschuldigung


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 21, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 21, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 21, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 21, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 21, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 21, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 21, 2020)

from osrs(try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 21, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 21, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 21, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 21, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 21, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## thecaste (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## penis3 (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## penis3 (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## godsmistake (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Deathrasher42 (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Incoming (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4570 (Jun 23, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


>



🐵 🔫 👮‍♂️


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Cope (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Jun 23, 2020)

Any other indie faggots here or am I wasting my time?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Cope (Jun 23, 2020)

Good_Little_Goy said:


> Any other indie faggots here or am I wasting my time?



NMH/Jeff Mangum is the best bro


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## john2 (Jun 24, 2020)

@Darkstrand @Lifeisgood72


----------



## john2 (Jun 24, 2020)

.


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 24, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 24, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Jun 24, 2020)

john2 said:


> @Darkstrand @Lifeisgood72



Like that, but his 2nd sonata has a better 2bd movement


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Jun 24, 2020)

chill vibes


----------



## Lux (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## a.i.ngel (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Schizoidcel (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Entschuldigung (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## godsmistake (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4570 (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Golden blue (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Cope (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## Krezo (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5746 (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 275 (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Deathrasher42 (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Deathrasher42 (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Matthias8272 (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## thecel (Jun 26, 2020)

“The Chad” — Parody of “The Man” by Taylor Swift


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Golden blue (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## godsmistake (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jun 27, 2020)

high class music


----------



## Cope (Jun 27, 2020)

10/10


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 27, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Zyzzcel (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6467 (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Cope (Jun 28, 2020)




----------



## Golden blue (Jun 29, 2020)

alexjones said:


>




I liked this one:


----------



## penis3 (Jun 29, 2020)

Perfect song for depressed incels


----------



## Gargantuan (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Seth Walsh (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Deathrasher42 (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 30, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Seth Walsh (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Deathrasher42 (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Deathrasher42 (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jul 1, 2020)

Fuckmachine said:


>


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 1, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 1, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## SMVbender (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6467 (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Lars (Jul 2, 2020)

SONG FOR CHAD


----------



## godsmistake (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Lars2210 (Jul 2, 2020)

Wtf kind of music is all this

View attachment 1593727654060.gif

Can someone put up some Migos or keef Sosa?!


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6467 (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (Jul 2, 2020)

BBC


----------



## Stare (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6467 (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Cope (Jul 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4570 (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Deathrasher42 (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Lars (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Lars (Jul 3, 2020)

@ArvidGustavsson


----------



## Arkantos (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## Deathrasher42 (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## sytyl (Jul 5, 2020)

slow reverb shit is my jam


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 5, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 5, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## penis3 (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## penis3 (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Stare (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## konrad123 (Jul 6, 2020)

god tier track


----------



## Deleted member 6113 (Jul 6, 2020)

konrad123 said:


> god tier track


The candy shop mashup slaps


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jul 6, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


>



Mirin your dedication to megathreads


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)

jm10 said:


> Mirin your dedication to megathreads


I only post music I like gonna run out soon tbh.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Gmanic (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (Jul 6, 2020)

@Entschuldigung tua musica ae


----------



## Chad1212 (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## penis3 (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Lars (Jul 7, 2020)

trainspotting movie = amazing , don't waste your life on heroin man its too good use mdma instead  ''dit bericht is medemogelijk gemaakt door noord brabant''


----------



## Arkantos (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 7, 2020)

for voicemaxxing


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 7, 2020)

for voicemaxxing


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Seth Walsh (Jul 7, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Deathrasher42 (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Deathrasher42 (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Cope (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 8028 (Jul 9, 2020)

Rate my track


----------



## Arkantos (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Deathrasher42 (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 10, 2020)

​


----------



## Lux (Jul 10, 2020)

​


----------



## EktoPlasma (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## godsmistake (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Chad1212 (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 12, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## EktoPlasma (Jul 12, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> from osrs (try it)



(try it)


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## konrad123 (Jul 13, 2020)

mac


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jul 13, 2020)

*SO MUCH MUSIC

 .̴̨̨̨̢̡̧̨̨̡̢̢̨̧̢̨̡̢̨̨̨̨̨̨̡̧̨̨̨̡̨̡̧̧̨̢̢̢̧̡̢̨̧̢̡̢̧̧̢̨̢̧̡̢̧̢̧̨̧̢̢̢̢̢̡̡̡̨̨̧̧̢̡̨̧̡̢̡̡̧̢̡̢̨̢̡̧̧̡̨̡̧̡̨̨̧̡̡̨̢̧̧̨̧̡̧̢̢̢̨̨̨̨̨̢̡̢̡̨̧̡̧̨̧̡̨̧̧̨̨̨̧̧̡̢̨̧̧̡̨̧̨̢̡̢̨̡̧̢̡̢̧̡̢̧̡̡̧̡̢̧̢̧̧̧̡̨̢̧̡̧̡̢̧̨̨̢̨̨̨̡̧̧̡̨̢̨̨̨̡̨̢̨̢̧̡̢̨̡̧̢̧̨̢̡̢̧̡̧̡̨̢̨̨̨̢̢̡̧̡̧̧̢̨̨̡̡̡̧̡̢̡̡̨̢̨̧̧̨̡̡̢̢̧̡̢̧̡̧̢̧̢̡̧̨̨̧̢̨̨̡̡̧̨̧̢̢̧̨̧̡̨̨̡̡̡̡̡̢̧̨̢̡̨̧̧̨̨̢̧̢̢̡̧̧̨̢̢̡̨̡̨̧̨̢̡̢̡̡̧̢̧̢̨̡̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̯̘͈̰̣̮̞͎̜̩̞̝̺̬̥̩̭̬̘̲͓̫̯̱̮͉̞̺̥̰̪̺͍͔̼̲̞̗͖̻̮̠̳̠̳̩̥̦̱̯̬̻̬̮͉͍̠͍̬̪̙̰̞̜͔͉̘͇̗̣͙͇͍̠̖̭̹̘͕̪̗̻̳̟͎͈̻̺̞͕̘͓̮͍̣̜̝͚̺͉̹̩̖̟̖͓͕͙̙̥̜͎͖̤̗̘̥͈̝͚̻̳̤̹̲̲̦̼̮̦͎̟̼̫̗̹̤̰̝͇̣̭̥̙̟̺̖̝̯̞͇̠͖̺̰̱̠̰̹͉̣̩̩̮͉͇͉̮̙͚̼̹̼̖͍̼̻̰̦̘͙͉͖͈̣̠͈̳̙̫͚̙̠̼̤̫̹͉̪̦͚̤̮̟̱͙̹͚̬̗̼̱̲͕̼̮̦̗͕̠̬̫̰̗̤̯̹̝͖̼̪̩̲̙̣̦̞͎͈̱̼̯̣̘̗̠͚̰̯̫̠̤̘͚̩͈̗̦̗̘̻̝̣̣̘̲̺̜̥̜̺̳̻̜͙̱͖̙̪̙͉̞̰͖͓̟͕͓̠̬̣̹̬̹͍̘͙̲̘̠̬͓̹̱̪̗̪͙̮̖̰̳͕̝̦͈͙̹̯͎͉̫͔̠̙̩̮͓̼͎̜̫̙͈̼̩͎̮̟̗̲̮̣͕̝̮͍̳͓̬͕̭̯͙͖̝̲̠̺͖͚̩̞̘̱͓̺̠͍͈̜̯͍͍̤͚̹̰̳̳̫̼̲̤̜̭̙͈̜͚͖̩̼̮͇̘̘͇͎̯̖̹̙̙͉̝͖͓̞͇̰͍̻͓̺̤̼̣̼̣̺͇̫̻̹̙̹̝͖̰̠̰̗̰̝̱̙͉͓̹͍̹͈̣̜͙̬͙̞̯̞̱̪̜̙̭̩̱͕̤̰̖̫͇̦̣̞̩̲͎̰̹̘̹̣͉̹̩̩̰̤̹̲͕̹͙̗͇̝̦͎̰͕̠̹͖̰͇͙͍͍̱̪̣̘̹̣̺͕͔͓͓̞͈̲͕̼̝̼̼͖͔͕̮͍̞̼͔̞̩̤̖̫̘̜̪͈̗͖̝̭̼͙̮̠̺̻͍̞̙̻̻̖̜̰͍̹͍̰̥͈̦̻͙̱̤̙̱̯͎̼̹̻̩̼̣̦̤͎̳̯̝̭͓̣̰͓͙̖̘̭̤͙͕̹̺͓̩͕͎̟͔͈̺͖̹̦̠͓̪͍͕͓͍̥̭̞͔̼̯̘̜͇̭̲̭͚͎̱̙͈̘̭̪͙̙̗̩͖͇͚͕̰͎̻̜͉̟̫̻̖̝͇̪̜̲̩͚̠̤̮̻̦̯̞̙͕͎͍̖̰̩͉̱͎͔̤̪̮̞͍͎͇̖̯͎̱͇̰̹̩̫͚̫͕͓̦͓̰̹͖̠̟̹͙̲̥̼̠̙͉̖̜̭̬̻͉͚̙̩̫̯͎͚͎͉͉͎̟̦̦͖͈͙̝̦͍̰̲̯̤̻̪̣̣͇̞̯̤͚̥͇̥̫̦͉͇̘̰̺̯̜̻͕̗̮̜͓̖̺͍̹̰̳̟̺̮͓͈͙̭̭̦̱̗͍͖̳̹̥̭͇̼̰̬͖͔̻̱͓̠͎̫̮̻͔͔̝̹̩̮͕̥͇̭̠̗̻̻̼͚͓͍̦̦̥̣̖̥̮̱̹̮̦̣̝̥͍̖̰̱̻͎̱̝̳̮͔̝̺͉̗̹͕͙̝̘̙͉͕̜̮͚̗̼̩͇̱̗̺̭͉͈̱̤͈̬̲͙͓̤͈̻͕̳̙̰̯͚͎̠̺̦̯͎̜̺̖̥͕̖̰̹͈̼̣̲̤̲͈̦͉̲̫͓̫͍͕̫͚͖̭̪̞͖̤͙͔̝̩̰̱̯̤̲̮͈͇͉̜̭͎͚͖͍͇̤̮͚̫̣͎͚̼̮̯͓͉͚̗̤͚̮͈̙̤̣̦͖̦̪̙͔͍̟̹̖̘͙̥͈̖̭̘͇͓̞̹͚̜͕̩͚̗̘̞̞͖̤̫͍̝̖̘̖̦̳̜͔͎̘̘̙͓̻͚͕͎͎̳̝̬̯̙̲͈͖̹̝͇̟̗̬̦̹̭͎̭̱͍̜̠̤͙̗̙͚͎̫̰̺̤̙̹̥̮̺̗̥̼̜̟̦̣̰̩͕͔͈̲̹̝̙͉͉̯̳̜̜͔͉̦͈̤͖̭̹̰̳̥͓̰̖͉̻̩̳̫̘̞̗̲̲̮̱̤̦̤͉̙̙̻̠̝̖͓̥͙͙̤̺͇͈̮̲̗͖̮͚͙̹̭̫̖͕̤̯̟̬̹̙̦͓͇̥̭̮̪͔̘͉̖̱̘̼͍̣͙̯̥͚͉̥͉̙̗͕̲̳̣͔̰͎͖̣̲̜̣̠̺̯̤͍̤̫͙̩̯̫̰͚̥͓̦̥̻͕̠̣̺̣͎̱̠̭̙̩̪̼̝͍̯̫̮̬̜̯̙̗̯͈̣̹̬̮̠̗̖̮̤̖̬̭̻̠͕̖̦͎̭͔̫̜̬̱͉͙̲̪̥̺̻̦͎̦͓̞̪̞̙̗̳̩͔̖̬̲͈̮̙̬̺̺̠̱̞̼̙͖̹̣̤̠͉͉͎̣̱̫̘͈̟̻̺̞̟͚̳͚͖͔͕̞͖̫͙͍̹͚̲̹̰̤̩̦̘̟̮̬̻͉͔͔͙̼̺̘͖͇͖̳̖͔̪̣̳͖̯̙̺̹̯̱̜̹̝̪̯͍̟̲͙̘̯̱͔̼̮̮͓̫̝̣̦͕͕̠̯̖͍̱͕̪͙͚̝̩̜͔̬̯̼͔̗̘̩̟̤̭̼͉̩̲̼̟͚͍͉͙̣̤̠̬̳̬͖̣̖̹̦̗̦̪̜͉̼̯̙͖̥̰̲̦̜̺͙̪͉̗̘͓̣̺͉̲̲͈̺̣̗͖̰̙̥̘̞̼̤̫͉̳̭͈̳̤̗̦̮͇̘͉̹͖̲͎̖̙̳̭̯̮̙̙̱͔̼̥̱̖̺̭̲̻̩̯̺̠̯͕̜̥̘̬͔̣̼̲͓̤̟͔̙̳̮̗̩̹̹͎̭̼͔̙̹̲̱͍͓̝̜̠̰͚͇͔͓͇͓̰͖̩͇͈͍̳͔̺͍͓̙͈͖̳͎͖̰̩̦̖͓̯͚̜̦̙̤͕̗̙̣̝̰̲̘͈̪̦̟͈͖̝̼̥̲̙̘͓̙̪̣̣̗̰̞̘͔̣͚̲͎̦͎̼̩͔̬͎̝̰̼͉̟͉̤̗̮͔̘̩͔̼͚̥̥͉͍̙̯̞̙̣͍̥̤̬͎̖̳̥̥̞̪̞̲͔͙̯̺̮̖̣̪̥͔̖͖̞̰͈̗̳͙̥̪̱͍͇̝̣̱̩̹͚̜̟̜̮̤̖̺͈̗̤̳͉̫̰̭̪͙͙̹͇̻̰̥͔̻̝͖̲̫̺̗͔͓̦͍̠̘̝̦͚̬͍̜̣̠̦̤͓̖͎͔̱̗͈̙̩͕͓̫̱̹͙̞̳̙͔͉͖͓̠͕̙͖̹̥̻͓̘̰̜̥̯̪̦̥̭̜̪̱̠̹̘͔̻̯͚̱͇̹̰͉̤͖̹̫̟͕̫͙̟̟̞̪̫͙̣̪͙̻̮͙̺͇̹̲̥̗̫̤͔͎̙̖̳̘͔͎̰͚̰͚̥͚͙̣͚̜̘͖͚̲̻̭͓̱̤̹̥̗̬̗͔͈̳͖̹̦̝̩͚̳̻̰͓̘̜͇̼̥̫̩̱̱̠͈̩̼̯̺̫̦̫͈͈̫͉̯͖̞̝͚̖̰̱̗͖̳̙̱̲̘̪̖̮̝̼̫̬̣͇̖̠̯̩͖̩͓̞̤̭̠͕͔̖͖͕̱̣͇͍͈̤͉̣̲͖̳͈͍̣̱̗̩̦̳̩̼̫̹͕͉̥̼͔̹̼͙͇̭̣̝͈͖̜̜͎̣̟̜̘͈̣̩͈̩̦̗̖̯̩̺̩̣̼̘͔̝͍̻͔̟̙͚̹̠͕̼̼͔̱͖͖̪͇̰̬̮̝̟̦̘̦̦̜̠̼̭͉̳̲͙̰̮̦̠͕̦̘͔̘͍̭̻͖̜͎̯̲̞̮̤͈̗̲̭̠̠̪̹̳̤̯͍̥̩͉̬̬̟̦͓̹̱̤̹̲̪̦͍̼̩̭̲͕̟͎͓̩͚͇̙̫̜̩̙͎̣̰͖̮͍̩̝̣̘̫̣͈͕̰̬͎̘͈̦̜͈̠̺̙̥͎͙̺͙̙͎̪̫̙͈̤̫̠̥͖͚͔͙̱̣̫̯̭̪̼̘̞̭̺̺̖̘̮͖̮̯̜̳̜̹̬̫̲̺͕͕̣̮̞̫̱̪̥͓͍̜̩̖̭̳̟̼̖̫̤̬͈̺̤̖͕̮̞͇̱̫̺̺̰̭̙̖̪̪̜̗̬͙͚̗̺̘̯̲̦̘̗̹̮̮̞̦̹̘͉̰̗͖̣̠̜̹̝͙̬̞͓̬̪̮̤̬̰̻͙̤̜̟̞̮̟̼̳̣̦̫͖̝̙̱̜̬̖̳̻̟̭̫̦̩̙̺̝͈̙̝̹̪͉̹͍̠̲͉͔͙͙̦̲̞̠͉̙͇̱̹̹̟̯̩̟͎͉̲̟͉̰̭̦̥͔̲̦̻͓̗̻͕̰̲͎̘͚͓̙̗̼̪̫̜͚̪͉̱̠͇̺̯̤͎͍͔̪͕̱̺̱̮̥͈̘̳̠͔͚̲̰͎̞̫͙͙͓̩̗͎̤̼̝̠͔̙̳͓̻̰̙͕̞͚͖̥͙̤̹̪̻͉͖̘̱̠̠̗̯͍̳̳̜̤̱̥̬̫̮̣͔͖̥̤̗̟͍͕̝͇͕̭͚̤̲̹͍̜͇̳͇̝̟̙͓̺̯̠̙̝̱̭̞̮̻̟͖̣̱̟̱̝͇͈̜͖̞̝̖̤͚̫̝̖̥̩͉̣̪̼͔̩̣͎̗͔̳̥͓̭̳͔͙͖̙̥̗̻͔̤̺͖͙̩͙͍̫̦̰̦̞̺̫͚͍͓̥̭̬̦͙͙̝͍̝̣͕̜̗̹̝͚̝͕̰̟͙͔̝̺̝͉̭͉̬̠̠͖͖̙̲̙͚͔̘̪͕̩͓̦̫̩̯͉̲̻̩̺̘͇͖̼͓̘̼̻̖̫̝͎̣̖̹͓̖̺̜͍͓͙̙̪̪̭͍̗̤͎̗̗̲̟͎̖̜̤̦̠̹̠͕͎̮̭͈͖̥̟̳̺̩̯̞̦̮̗̣̰͓̟̳͕̤͈̦̫̝͚̺͎̘̣̜̜̳̙̟̮͉̜̣̫͉͔͖͇͉̟̤͕͕̣͓̠̩͍̣͈͓̗͎̺̫̻͚̱̳̫̲̙͚̞̳̬̭̖̥̘̺̬̳̜̩̙̗̖͕̤͙̥̲̗̣͎̩͎̩̬̼̤̝̫̩̖͉̪͔͉̻̣̗͚̳̘̯̙̖̠̲̹̪̼͍̭̫̥͕͈̻̠̣̠͈̳̲͇̞͖̭͔̩̣͙̯̠̪̯͖͎̰̱͇̙̬̭͉̣͈̗͖̻̙͎͈͖̤͈͎̰̭̰̩͚͕̼̙̤̥͚̟̫͈͇̜͈̲̥͕̰̱̯̞͙̗͖͚̫̝͎͇̼̜̣̹̯̙͉̼̞͓̻͎̦̭̤͕͖̫̫̝̳̻͚̺͈̘͐̄̎͐̃̔̽̋͊̿̏̄̈́̀̍̑̈́͑̑̾́́͛͛͑̿̂͋̀̽̇̆̓̉̂̄̓̾̅̈̈́͋̌̊̅̈́̍͊̾̐́̋̈́͋̋̀̈́̍́͊̉̉͂̓̈́̄̇̇̈͊̐̒̈́͆͂͒̏̃̑̀̈́̅́́̂̑́̾̍͗̆͑̓͒͊͌̋̃̋͊̀̒͊͛͒̀̓̇͊͌̃͋̽̾̔͑̽̄͂́̀̓̉̿̑̌̈̾̀͛̓̆̀̋͌̾̈́̓̇͛̈́̓͑̂̍͆̀̂͐̅̿̑̌͊̿͒̊̽̂̈́́͑̇̐̈́͆̋̂͑̐̎͗͛̋͂̓͊̂͂̍͐́̽͗̈́̊͒͑̐͊̄̀̆̌́̐̉̌͋͛̓͆̈́̿͑̈́͛̀̀́̅̓͛̋̅̓̉̋̀̀̌̈̎̓͊̋̊̅̋͌̀̑͒̊̀̀̔́̎̎̐̌̋̃̂͊͆̽̂̔͛͐̓̐͑̇͋̓̀̈́̈̓͌͌̇̓̀̋̿̿̏̍͗͗̀͂͗̑̐̄̀̊̀̄̿͆́͂̔̿͌̃̋̈̽͂͂͗͒̽̓̀̓͒́̐̅͆̓̀͌́̽̒̈͗̃̈̀̉̽̑̒̍͗̊̄̂̅̑́͐̎̇͗͗͆̎̆̏̾͑͊͌̿́͐̋̀̈̽̔͆͛̓͌͂͐́̈͆̾͐̿̈́́̉̎̅͒̅̂̎̌̉̃͌̎̆̾̊̆́͋̀͆͛̐̆͒͊̌́͒͛̎̏̈͋̓̆͐̂͑̃̓̄͒̐̏́̊͐̇̾̎̈́͑̇̔̊͛͗̀̔̐͊̆̾͗̊̂̇͐̿̈͆̓͌̋̿͗̂͐̔̅͑́͊̍̉̎̉̀̄̊̒͊̇͒̓̅̍̽̏͊̊̔̄̓̈́͊͂͂͂̌́̑̂͌̊͂̂̅̏͋̾̒͛̋̍̊̊̓̿̌̉͑̈̈́̑́̄̓͗̇̾̈́̈̀͌̌̿̍̏͛̎͐̓͛̓͌̊̐͗̑̀̉́͑̅̍̿͆̔̌̌̍̅͐̀́̆̂̎̽̊̉̏̃̇̿̅͐̎̉̀̋̒͊̋̐́̿̎̓͛̐͆̿̽̾͋̎̾̈́̈́̀́̿̔̓̍͛̓͗͋̐͂̈́̑́̿̊͐͗͂́͆̐̀̽͆̃̊̄̈̇̃̐͌̐͑̃̐̂̆͑̅͊̈̏́̏͐̈́͋̈́̍̀̂̊̈̂̓̋̍̌͛̐̅̈̔̋͛̀͂̏̀̓̒̽̆̐̿̏̏̇͑̎̊̓̌͗́͗͒̆͂̓̈́́͊̌̍͒͑̇͐͑̈́͊̾̈̑̋͐̽́̀̋͐̂͋̽̀͒̇̍̈́͐͋͆̌̌͊̽̎͑͛͐̈́̂̒̓̆͑͒̊̔̂̔̊͐̏̐͂̐̈́̔̿́̓̃͐͌̾̄͌̅̓̋̏͑̊́͋͌̎͆̆͊̾̇͋́͒̏͂͊̊͒̋́͗̒̓̓̓͆̌͌̂̄̔̓̄́̏̆̈̿̌̅͑̆̓̿͌̎̋̽͌̒̍̂̉̄̈́̓͑̀͐̽́͊̾̈͌̆̑́̍̈͆͗̏̂͗̓̋̉͊͑̍̿͆͗̈́̈̂̄̔̓͛̇̀͑̉̎̂̓̈́̃̿̊̓̒͑̈̿͋͊͗͂̃̈́͋̈́̓̌̽̈́̓̄͂̀̂̊͛̈́͌̃͌̒͊͂̔͒̓̿̋͑̊̎̊̏̽͊̀͆̿̏̏̈́͑̾̇̎͋͋͗͗͂̔̄̐͗̀̐̉͗̍̔͌̉́̈́͌́͛̀͒̀̏͊̔̆̒͛̽̈́̂̾͐͌͑̆̀̽̈́̂̏̉͆̽̇͂̍̔̀̍̋̇̊̿̃͗̿̽̆͑́̽̇͂̆̒̊̽̎̓̊̊͑̑̿̂͑̈͒̊̎̔͗́͒̔͊̑͋̈́̿͌̐͐͑͑͌̅̃͒́̒̀̑̉̀̾̐̀͑̈́͂̔́́̂̈̀̾̐͆̄́̅́̆̑́̈͌̅̄̂̀͒̄̾͂͐̊͌̌͗͋̊̽͆̌̍̈͒̍̑̀͂̑̿͂͐̽̏̂͂̽̋̃̓̊͊͌̾̄́̐̑̅̉͌̑̏̎̈́̌̐̐̆̒͂͋̓͋͌͋͗͑̃̎͋̋̈́̉͐͛̿̆͋̐̍̎̉̂͐́̔̈́̾́̌̎̈́͐͋̉͑̏̔͛̄̅͑̄̃̋̀̆̔͛̔̈́̈́̇͋̔̄̍̒͛̌͂̀͑̈́̐̽̄́̉̀͑́͛̔́͋̔̈́͗̀̓̒͒͐̈̽͂͐̾͋͛́̑͛̋̑̓͋͂͌̈́̀̈́̐̊͆̋͗͊͌̔̃͒͐̄̆̈̌̽̊͆͛́͒̆̓̆̓̽̓̆̈́͑̓̂́̀͗̿́̾͊̆̌͒̈́̎́̈́͑͛͊͛̃͊̅̄͆̒̿̑̏̈́̋̆̈́̓͗̏̓̋́̈́̀͐̋̇̍͊̏̄̈́̔͗́̽͌̓̔̌̃̓͗̀̾̔̈́̓̓̈̇͐̏͋̓̂̐̌̓̈́̾̋̈́̇̂̇͂́͊͒͒͐͂̐̅̆͗̂̾́̍̆͂̔͋̆̈́̇̃̽̌̉̇̐̐͑͛̐̎̑̑̄̏͛̏̀́̆͆̂̓̿̏͆̇́̾̋́̄͛̔̈́̔͌̏̐͗͊͒͋̏̎̈́͋͋̏̓̐̀́̾̄̌͒̀̿͊͑̈́͑̏̈͆̊̈́́͐̎͌̊̈́̂̏̍̓̉̔̄͛̈́̋̅͊̅̌̋̎̏̏͐̒͂́̀̔̈́̽͑̋̋͋͂̓̉̍̀̂̌̈́̎̉̽̆̎̍͗̊̿̌̀̽̈́̋̓̈́̑̂̎́̃̔͆͌̍́̊̀́̇̐̂̋͗̅̑̓̐̿̂̏̄̀̔̾͌̈́̑̂͗̆̓̆͆̄́̾̆̄͐͂͆͐́̉́̌̅̅̿̅̽͊̋̎̔͛͆́̉͋̒̇͗̐̐̈́͛̍̾̈͆̅́͒̒̿̄̅̍̌̽́̌̓̊̾̇̀̓̅́̀͒̌̇̇͗͆̇̑͒̅́̀̒̓̄̍͒̋̓͛̏͂̏̊̈́̽̄͑̾̓̋̊̾͂̌͆̿̈́́̍́͋͛͒͌͛̌̇̔̆̋̌̀̐̆͑̉̃̓͗̅́̉̀̐̒̀̈́̀̃́̑̈̆͋͐̃͒̀͊̌͐̉̑̈̑̐̏̅̈́̓́̀̂̍͆̉̾̎́̐̂́̑̌̋͊̂̎͂͑̑͒̓̐̃̔̋̔̉͂̎͐͛̏̈̈́͛̀̓̓̍̈́͆̋̓́̃̂̿͛̈́̾̄͊̊̄́̉͋̐́̈̎̄̌͌̐͛̌̓͋͗̉͐̀̌̒͊̿̂̐̓͊͛͌̔̀̈́̏̔͛̓̍̋́́̒͑͑͑́͂̽̍̀̀̏̽͆̓͆̐͒̋̎̐͌̾̃̅̑̍́͑̎͗̐̍͊̆̾̐̀̃̅̏͘̚͘̚͘̚̚̚̕͘̚̚͘͘̕̚͘̚͘̕̕̚̕͘͘̚͘͘͘͘̕͘͘͘͘͘̚͘͘̚̕͘̚͘̚̕̕̕̕̕̚̚̕͘̚͘̕̚͘̚͘̚̚̕̚͘̕͘̚͘̚̚̕͘̚̚̚̕͘͘̕͘̚͘̕͘̕͘̕͘̕̚̕͘̚̕͘̚̚̚̚̕̚̚͘̕̚̕̚̕͘̕͘͘̚͘̕̚͘̕̕̚̚̕̚̚͘̕̕͘͘͘̕̚̚̚͘͘͘͘̚̕̚̕̚̕̕͘̕͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͝͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͠͠͠͝͝͠͝͝͠͝͠͝͠͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͝͝͠͠͠͠͠͝͠͠͝͠͠͠͠͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͠͝͠͠͝͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅ .̴̨̨̨̢̡̧̨̨̡̢̢̨̧̢̨̡̢̨̨̨̨̨̨̡̧̨̨̨̡̨̡̧̧̨̢̢̢̧̡̢̨̧̢̡̢̧̧̢̨̢̧̡̢̧̢̧̨̧̢̢̢̢̢̡̡̡̨̨̧̧̢̡̨̧̡̢̡̡̧̢̡̢̨̢̡̧̧̡̨̡̧̡̨̨̧̡̡̨̢̧̧̨̧̡̧̢̢̢̨̨̨̨̨̢̡̢̡̨̧̡̧̨̧̡̨̧̧̨̨̨̧̧̡̢̨̧̧̡̨̧̨̢̡̢̨̡̧̢̡̢̧̡̢̧̡̡̧̡̢̧̢̧̧̧̡̨̢̧̡̧̡̢̧̨̨̢̨̨̨̡̧̧̡̨̢̨̨̨̡̨̢̨̢̧̡̢̨̡̧̢̧̨̢̡̢̧̡̧̡̨̢̨̨̨̢̢̡̧̡̧̧̢̨̨̡̡̡̧̡̢̡̡̨̢̨̧̧̨̡̡̢̢̧̡̢̧̡̧̢̧̢̡̧̨̨̧̢̨̨̡̡̧̨̧̢̢̧̨̧̡̨̨̡̡̡̡̡̢̧̨̢̡̨̧̧̨̨̢̧̢̢̡̧̧̨̢̢̡̨̡̨̧̨̢̡̢̡̡̧̢̧̢̨̡̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̯̘͈̰̣̮̞͎̜̩̞̝̺̬̥̩̭̬̘̲͓̫̯̱̮͉̞̺̥̰̪̺͍͔̼̲̞̗͖̻̮̠̳̠̳̩̥̦̱̯̬̻̬̮͉͍̠͍̬̪̙̰̞̜͔͉̘͇̗̣͙͇͍̠̖̭̹̘͕̪̗̻̳̟͎͈̻̺̞͕̘͓̮͍̣̜̝͚̺͉̹̩̖̟̖͓͕͙̙̥̜͎͖̤̗̘̥͈̝͚̻̳̤̹̲̲̦̼̮̦͎̟̼̫̗̹̤̰̝͇̣̭̥̙̟̺̖̝̯̞͇̠͖̺̰̱̠̰̹͉̣̩̩̮͉͇͉̮̙͚̼̹̼̖͍̼̻̰̦̘͙͉͖͈̣̠͈̳̙̫͚̙̠̼̤̫̹͉̪̦͚̤̮̟̱͙̹͚̬̗̼̱̲͕̼̮̦̗͕̠̬̫̰̗̤̯̹̝͖̼̪̩̲̙̣̦̞͎͈̱̼̯̣̘̗̠͚̰̯̫̠̤̘͚̩͈̗̦̗̘̻̝̣̣̘̲̺̜̥̜̺̳̻̜͙̱͖̙̪̙͉̞̰͖͓̟͕͓̠̬̣̹̬̹͍̘͙̲̘̠̬͓̹̱̪̗̪͙̮̖̰̳͕̝̦͈͙̹̯͎͉̫͔̠̙̩̮͓̼͎̜̫̙͈̼̩͎̮̟̗̲̮̣͕̝̮͍̳͓̬͕̭̯͙͖̝̲̠̺͖͚̩̞̘̱͓̺̠͍͈̜̯͍͍̤͚̹̰̳̳̫̼̲̤̜̭̙͈̜͚͖̩̼̮͇̘̘͇͎̯̖̹̙̙͉̝͖͓̞͇̰͍̻͓̺̤̼̣̼̣̺͇̫̻̹̙̹̝͖̰̠̰̗̰̝̱̙͉͓̹͍̹͈̣̜͙̬͙̞̯̞̱̪̜̙̭̩̱͕̤̰̖̫͇̦̣̞̩̲͎̰̹̘̹̣͉̹̩̩̰̤̹̲͕̹͙̗͇̝̦͎̰͕̠̹͖̰͇͙͍͍̱̪̣̘̹̣̺͕͔͓͓̞͈̲͕̼̝̼̼͖͔͕̮͍̞̼͔̞̩̤̖̫̘̜̪͈̗͖̝̭̼͙̮̠̺̻͍̞̙̻̻̖̜̰͍̹͍̰̥͈̦̻͙̱̤̙̱̯͎̼̹̻̩̼̣̦̤͎̳̯̝̭͓̣̰͓͙̖̘̭̤͙͕̹̺͓̩͕͎̟͔͈̺͖̹̦̠͓̪͍͕͓͍̥̭̞͔̼̯̘̜͇̭̲̭͚͎̱̙͈̘̭̪͙̙̗̩͖͇͚͕̰͎̻̜͉̟̫̻̖̝͇̪̜̲̩͚̠̤̮̻̦̯̞̙͕͎͍̖̰̩͉̱͎͔̤̪̮̞͍͎͇̖̯͎̱͇̰̹̩̫͚̫͕͓̦͓̰̹͖̠̟̹͙̲̥̼̠̙͉̖̜̭̬̻͉͚̙̩̫̯͎͚͎͉͉͎̟̦̦͖͈͙̝̦͍̰̲̯̤̻̪̣̣͇̞̯̤͚̥͇̥̫̦͉͇̘̰̺̯̜̻͕̗̮̜͓̖̺͍̹̰̳̟̺̮͓͈͙̭̭̦̱̗͍͖̳̹̥̭͇̼̰̬͖͔̻̱͓̠͎̫̮̻͔͔̝̹̩̮͕̥͇̭̠̗̻̻̼͚͓͍̦̦̥̣̖̥̮̱̹̮̦̣̝̥͍̖̰̱̻͎̱̝̳̮͔̝̺͉̗̹͕͙̝̘̙͉͕̜̮͚̗̼̩͇̱̗̺̭͉͈̱̤͈̬̲͙͓̤͈̻͕̳̙̰̯͚͎̠̺̦̯͎̜̺̖̥͕̖̰̹͈̼̣̲̤̲͈̦͉̲̫͓̫͍͕̫͚͖̭̪̞͖̤͙͔̝̩̰̱̯̤̲̮͈͇͉̜̭͎͚͖͍͇̤̮͚̫̣͎͚̼̮̯͓͉͚̗̤͚̮͈̙̤̣̦͖̦̪̙͔͍̟̹̖̘͙̥͈̖̭̘͇͓̞̹͚̜͕̩͚̗̘̞̞͖̤̫͍̝̖̘̖̦̳̜͔͎̘̘̙͓̻͚͕͎͎̳̝̬̯̙̲͈͖̹̝͇̟̗̬̦̹̭͎̭̱͍̜̠̤͙̗̙͚͎̫̰̺̤̙̹̥̮̺̗̥̼̜̟̦̣̰̩͕͔͈̲̹̝̙͉͉̯̳̜̜͔͉̦͈̤͖̭̹̰̳̥͓̰̖͉̻̩̳̫̘̞̗̲̲̮̱̤̦̤͉̙̙̻̠̝̖͓̥͙͙̤̺͇͈̮̲̗͖̮͚͙̹̭̫̖͕̤̯̟̬̹̙̦͓͇̥̭̮̪͔̘͉̖̱̘̼͍̣͙̯̥͚͉̥͉̙̗͕̲̳̣͔̰͎͖̣̲̜̣̠̺̯̤͍̤̫͙̩̯̫̰͚̥͓̦̥̻͕̠̣̺̣͎̱̠̭̙̩̪̼̝͍̯̫̮̬̜̯̙̗̯͈̣̹̬̮̠̗̖̮̤̖̬̭̻̠͕̖̦͎̭͔̫̜̬̱͉͙̲̪̥̺̻̦͎̦͓̞̪̞̙̗̳̩͔̖̬̲͈̮̙̬̺̺̠̱̞̼̙͖̹̣̤̠͉͉͎̣̱̫̘͈̟̻̺̞̟͚̳͚͖͔͕̞͖̫͙͍̹͚̲̹̰̤̩̦̘̟̮̬̻͉͔͔͙̼̺̘͖͇͖̳̖͔̪̣̳͖̯̙̺̹̯̱̜̹̝̪̯͍̟̲͙̘̯̱͔̼̮̮͓̫̝̣̦͕͕̠̯̖͍̱͕̪͙͚̝̩̜͔̬̯̼͔̗̘̩̟̤̭̼͉̩̲̼̟͚͍͉͙̣̤̠̬̳̬͖̣̖̹̦̗̦̪̜͉̼̯̙͖̥̰̲̦̜̺͙̪͉̗̘͓̣̺͉̲̲͈̺̣̗͖̰̙̥̘̞̼̤̫͉̳̭͈̳̤̗̦̮͇̘͉̹͖̲͎̖̙̳̭̯̮̙̙̱͔̼̥̱̖̺̭̲̻̩̯̺̠̯͕̜̥̘̬͔̣̼̲͓̤̟͔̙̳̮̗̩̹̹͎̭̼͔̙̹̲̱͍͓̝̜̠̰͚͇͔͓͇͓̰͖̩͇͈͍̳͔̺͍͓̙͈͖̳͎͖̰̩̦̖͓̯͚̜̦̙̤͕̗̙̣̝̰̲̘͈̪̦̟͈͖̝̼̥̲̙̘͓̙̪̣̣̗̰̞̘͔̣͚̲͎̦͎̼̩͔̬͎̝̰̼͉̟͉̤̗̮͔̘̩͔̼͚̥̥͉͍̙̯̞̙̣͍̥̤̬͎̖̳̥̥̞̪̞̲͔͙̯̺̮̖̣̪̥͔̖͖̞̰͈̗̳͙̥̪̱͍͇̝̣̱̩̹͚̜̟̜̮̤̖̺͈̗̤̳͉̫̰̭̪͙͙̹͇̻̰̥͔̻̝͖̲̫̺̗͔͓̦͍̠̘̝̦͚̬͍̜̣̠̦̤͓̖͎͔̱̗͈̙̩͕͓̫̱̹͙̞̳̙͔͉͖͓̠͕̙͖̹̥̻͓̘̰̜̥̯̪̦̥̭̜̪̱̠̹̘͔̻̯͚̱͇̹̰͉̤͖̹̫̟͕̫͙̟̟̞̪̫͙̣̪͙̻̮͙̺͇̹̲̥̗̫̤͔͎̙̖̳̘͔͎̰͚̰͚̥͚͙̣͚̜̘͖͚̲̻̭͓̱̤̹̥̗̬̗͔͈̳͖̹̦̝̩͚̳̻̰͓̘̜͇̼̥̫̩̱̱̠͈̩̼̯̺̫̦̫͈͈̫͉̯͖̞̝͚̖̰̱̗͖̳̙̱̲̘̪̖̮̝̼̫̬̣͇̖̠̯̩͖̩͓̞̤̭̠͕͔̖͖͕̱̣͇͍͈̤͉̣̲͖̳͈͍̣̱̗̩̦̳̩̼̫̹͕͉̥̼͔̹̼͙͇̭̣̝͈͖̜̜͎̣̟̜̘͈̣̩͈̩̦̗̖̯̩̺̩̣̼̘͔̝͍̻͔̟̙͚̹̠͕̼̼͔̱͖͖̪͇̰̬̮̝̟̦̘̦̦̜̠̼̭͉̳̲͙̰̮̦̠͕̦̘͔̘͍̭̻͖̜͎̯̲̞̮̤͈̗̲̭̠̠̪̹̳̤̯͍̥̩͉̬̬̟̦͓̹̱̤̹̲̪̦͍̼̩̭̲͕̟͎͓̩͚͇̙̫̜̩̙͎̣̰͖̮͍̩̝̣̘̫̣͈͕̰̬͎̘͈̦̜͈̠̺̙̥͎͙̺͙̙͎̪̫̙͈̤̫̠̥͖͚͔͙̱̣̫̯̭̪̼̘̞̭̺̺̖̘̮͖̮̯̜̳̜̹̬̫̲̺͕͕̣̮̞̫̱̪̥͓͍̜̩̖̭̳̟̼̖̫̤̬͈̺̤̖͕̮̞͇̱̫̺̺̰̭̙̖̪̪̜̗̬͙͚̗̺̘̯̲̦̘̗̹̮̮̞̦̹̘͉̰̗͖̣̠̜̹̝͙̬̞͓̬̪̮̤̬̰̻͙̤̜̟̞̮̟̼̳̣̦̫͖̝̙̱̜̬̖̳̻̟̭̫̦̩̙̺̝͈̙̝̹̪͉̹͍̠̲͉͔͙͙̦̲̞̠͉̙͇̱̹̹̟̯̩̟͎͉̲̟͉̰̭̦̥͔̲̦̻͓̗̻͕̰̲͎̘͚͓̙̗̼̪̫̜͚̪͉̱̠͇̺̯̤͎͍͔̪͕̱̺̱̮̥͈̘̳̠͔͚̲̰͎̞̫͙͙͓̩̗͎̤̼̝̠͔̙̳͓̻̰̙͕̞͚͖̥͙̤̹̪̻͉͖̘̱̠̠̗̯͍̳̳̜̤̱̥̬̫̮̣͔͖̥̤̗̟͍͕̝͇͕̭͚̤̲̹͍̜͇̳͇̝̟̙͓̺̯̠̙̝̱̭̞̮̻̟͖̣̱̟̱̝͇͈̜͖̞̝̖̤͚̫̝̖̥̩͉̣̪̼͔̩̣͎̗͔̳̥͓̭̳͔͙͖̙̥̗̻͔̤̺͖͙̩͙͍̫̦̰̦̞̺̫͚͍͓̥̭̬̦͙͙̝͍̝̣͕̜̗̹̝͚̝͕̰̟͙͔̝̺̝͉̭͉̬̠̠͖͖̙̲̙͚͔̘̪͕̩͓̦̫̩̯͉̲̻̩̺̘͇͖̼͓̘̼̻̖̫̝͎̣̖̹͓̖̺̜͍͓͙̙̪̪̭͍̗̤͎̗̗̲̟͎̖̜̤̦̠̹̠͕͎̮̭͈͖̥̟̳̺̩̯̞̦̮̗̣̰͓̟̳͕̤͈̦̫̝͚̺͎̘̣̜̜̳̙̟̮͉̜̣̫͉͔͖͇͉̟̤͕͕̣͓̠̩͍̣͈͓̗͎̺̫̻͚̱̳̫̲̙͚̞̳̬̭̖̥̘̺̬̳̜̩̙̗̖͕̤͙̥̲̗̣͎̩͎̩̬̼̤̝̫̩̖͉̪͔͉̻̣̗͚̳̘̯̙̖̠̲̹̪̼͍̭̫̥͕͈̻̠̣̠͈̳̲͇̞͖̭͔̩̣͙̯̠̪̯͖͎̰̱͇̙̬̭͉̣͈̗͖̻̙͎͈͖̤͈͎̰̭̰̩͚͕̼̙̤̥͚̟̫͈͇̜͈̲̥͕̰̱̯̞͙̗͖͚̫̝͎͇̼̜̣̹̯̙͉̼̞͓̻͎̦̭̤͕͖̫̫̝̳̻͚̺͈̘͐̄̎͐̃̔̽̋͊̿̏̄̈́̀̍̑̈́͑̑̾́́͛͛͑̿̂͋̀̽̇̆̓̉̂̄̓̾̅̈̈́͋̌̊̅̈́̍͊̾̐́̋̈́͋̋̀̈́̍́͊̉̉͂̓̈́̄̇̇̈͊̐̒̈́͆͂͒̏̃̑̀̈́̅́́̂̑́̾̍͗̆͑̓͒͊͌̋̃̋͊̀̒͊͛͒̀̓̇͊͌̃͋̽̾̔͑̽̄͂́̀̓̉̿̑̌̈̾̀͛̓̆̀̋͌̾̈́̓̇͛̈́̓͑̂̍͆̀̂͐̅̿̑̌͊̿͒̊̽̂̈́́͑̇̐̈́͆̋̂͑̐̎͗͛̋͂̓͊̂͂̍͐́̽͗̈́̊͒͑̐͊̄̀̆̌́̐̉̌͋͛̓͆̈́̿͑̈́͛̀̀́̅̓͛̋̅̓̉̋̀̀̌̈̎̓͊̋̊̅̋͌̀̑͒̊̀̀̔́̎̎̐̌̋̃̂͊͆̽̂̔͛͐̓̐͑̇͋̓̀̈́̈̓͌͌̇̓̀̋̿̿̏̍͗͗̀͂͗̑̐̄̀̊̀̄̿͆́͂̔̿͌̃̋̈̽͂͂͗͒̽̓̀̓͒́̐̅͆̓̀͌́̽̒̈͗̃̈̀̉̽̑̒̍͗̊̄̂̅̑́͐̎̇͗͗͆̎̆̏̾͑͊͌̿́͐̋̀̈̽̔͆͛̓͌͂͐́̈͆̾͐̿̈́́̉̎̅͒̅̂̎̌̉̃͌̎̆̾̊̆́͋̀͆͛̐̆͒͊̌́͒͛̎̏̈͋̓̆͐̂͑̃̓̄͒̐̏́̊͐̇̾̎̈́͑̇̔̊͛͗̀̔̐͊̆̾͗̊̂̇͐̿̈͆̓͌̋̿͗̂͐̔̅͑́͊̍̉̎̉̀̄̊̒͊̇͒̓̅̍̽̏͊̊̔̄̓̈́͊͂͂͂̌́̑̂͌̊͂̂̅̏͋̾̒͛̋̍̊̊̓̿̌̉͑̈̈́̑́̄̓͗̇̾̈́̈̀͌̌̿̍̏͛̎͐̓͛̓͌̊̐͗̑̀̉́͑̅̍̿͆̔̌̌̍̅͐̀́̆̂̎̽̊̉̏̃̇̿̅͐̎̉̀̋̒͊̋̐́̿̎̓͛̐͆̿̽̾͋̎̾̈́̈́̀́̿̔̓̍͛̓͗͋̐͂̈́̑́̿̊͐͗͂́͆̐̀̽͆̃̊̄̈̇̃̐͌̐͑̃̐̂̆͑̅͊̈̏́̏͐̈́͋̈́̍̀̂̊̈̂̓̋̍̌͛̐̅̈̔̋͛̀͂̏̀̓̒̽̆̐̿̏̏̇͑̎̊̓̌͗́͗͒̆͂̓̈́́͊̌̍͒͑̇͐͑̈́͊̾̈̑̋͐̽́̀̋͐̂͋̽̀͒̇̍̈́͐͋͆̌̌͊̽̎͑͛͐̈́̂̒̓̆͑͒̊̔̂̔̊͐̏̐͂̐̈́̔̿́̓̃͐͌̾̄͌̅̓̋̏͑̊́͋͌̎͆̆͊̾̇͋́͒̏͂͊̊͒̋́͗̒̓̓̓͆̌͌̂̄̔̓̄́̏̆̈̿̌̅͑̆̓̿͌̎̋̽͌̒̍̂̉̄̈́̓͑̀͐̽́͊̾̈͌̆̑́̍̈͆͗̏̂͗̓̋̉͊͑̍̿͆͗̈́̈̂̄̔̓͛̇̀͑̉̎̂̓̈́̃̿̊̓̒͑̈̿͋͊͗͂̃̈́͋̈́̓̌̽̈́̓̄͂̀̂̊͛̈́͌̃͌̒͊͂̔͒̓̿̋͑̊̎̊̏̽͊̀͆̿̏̏̈́͑̾̇̎͋͋͗͗͂̔̄̐͗̀̐̉͗̍̔͌̉́̈́͌́͛̀͒̀̏͊̔̆̒͛̽̈́̂̾͐͌͑̆̀̽̈́̂̏̉͆̽̇͂̍̔̀̍̋̇̊̿̃͗̿̽̆͑́̽̇͂̆̒̊̽̎̓̊̊͑̑̿̂͑̈͒̊̎̔͗́͒̔͊̑͋̈́̿͌̐͐͑͑͌̅̃͒́̒̀̑̉̀̾̐̀͑̈́͂̔́́̂̈̀̾̐͆̄́̅́̆̑́̈͌̅̄̂̀͒̄̾͂͐̊͌̌͗͋̊̽͆̌̍̈͒̍̑̀͂̑̿͂͐̽̏̂͂̽̋̃̓̊͊͌̾̄́̐̑̅̉͌̑̏̎̈́̌̐̐̆̒͂͋̓͋͌͋͗͑̃̎͋̋̈́̉͐͛̿̆͋̐̍̎̉̂͐́̔̈́̾́̌̎̈́͐͋̉͑̏̔͛̄̅͑̄̃̋̀̆̔͛̔̈́̈́̇͋̔̄̍̒͛̌͂̀͑̈́̐̽̄́̉̀͑́͛̔́͋̔̈́͗̀̓̒͒͐̈̽͂͐̾͋͛́̑͛̋̑̓͋͂͌̈́̀̈́̐̊͆̋͗͊͌̔̃͒͐̄̆̈̌̽̊͆͛́͒̆̓̆̓̽̓̆̈́͑̓̂́̀͗̿́̾͊̆̌͒̈́̎́̈́͑͛͊͛̃͊̅̄͆̒̿̑̏̈́̋̆̈́̓͗̏̓̋́̈́̀͐̋̇̍͊̏̄̈́̔͗́̽͌̓̔̌̃̓͗̀̾̔̈́̓̓̈̇͐̏͋̓̂̐̌̓̈́̾̋̈́̇̂̇͂́͊͒͒͐͂̐̅̆͗̂̾́̍̆͂̔͋̆̈́̇̃̽̌̉̇̐̐͑͛̐̎̑̑̄̏͛̏̀́̆͆̂̓̿̏͆̇́̾̋́̄͛̔̈́̔͌̏̐͗͊͒͋̏̎̈́͋͋̏̓̐̀́̾̄̌͒̀̿͊͑̈́͑̏̈͆̊̈́́͐̎͌̊̈́̂̏̍̓̉̔̄͛̈́̋̅͊̅̌̋̎̏̏͐̒͂́̀̔̈́̽͑̋̋͋͂̓̉̍̀̂̌̈́̎̉̽̆̎̍͗̊̿̌̀̽̈́̋̓̈́̑̂̎́̃̔͆͌̍́̊̀́̇̐̂̋͗̅̑̓̐̿̂̏̄̀̔̾͌̈́̑̂͗̆̓̆͆̄́̾̆̄͐͂͆͐́̉́̌̅̅̿̅̽͊̋̎̔͛͆́̉͋̒̇͗̐̐̈́͛̍̾̈͆̅́͒̒̿̄̅̍̌̽́̌̓̊̾̇̀̓̅́̀͒̌̇̇͗͆̇̑͒̅́̀̒̓̄̍͒̋̓͛̏͂̏̊̈́̽̄͑̾̓̋̊̾͂̌͆̿̈́́̍́͋͛͒͌͛̌̇̔̆̋̌̀̐̆͑̉̃̓͗̅́̉̀̐̒̀̈́̀̃́̑̈̆͋͐̃͒̀͊̌͐̉̑̈̑̐̏̅̈́̓́̀̂̍͆̉̾̎́̐̂́̑̌̋͊̂̎͂͑̑͒̓̐̃̔̋̔̉͂̎͐͛̏̈̈́͛̀̓̓̍̈́͆̋̓́̃̂̿͛̈́̾̄͊̊̄́̉͋̐́̈̎̄̌͌̐͛̌̓͋͗̉͐̀̌̒͊̿̂̐̓͊͛͌̔̀̈́̏̔͛̓̍̋́́̒͑͑͑́͂̽̍̀̀̏̽͆̓͆̐͒̋̎̐͌̾̃̅̑̍́͑̎͗̐̍͊̆̾̐̀̃̅̏͘̚͘̚͘̚̚̚̕͘̚̚͘͘̕̚͘̚͘̕̕̚̕͘͘̚͘͘͘͘̕͘͘͘͘͘̚͘͘̚̕͘̚͘̚̕̕̕̕̕̚̚̕͘̚͘̕̚͘̚͘̚̚̕̚͘̕͘̚͘̚̚̕͘̚̚̚̕͘͘̕͘̚͘̕͘̕͘̕͘̕̚̕͘̚̕͘̚̚̚̚̕̚̚͘̕̚̕̚̕͘̕͘͘̚͘̕̚͘̕̕̚̚̕̚̚͘̕̕͘͘͘̕̚̚̚͘͘͘͘̚̕̚̕̚̕̕͘̕͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͝͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͠͠͠͝͝͠͝͝͠͝͠͝͠͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͝͝͠͠͠͠͠͝͠͠͝͠͠͠͠͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͠͝͠͠͝͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅ .̴̨̨̨̢̡̧̨̨̡̢̢̨̧̢̨̡̢̨̨̨̨̨̨̡̧̨̨̨̡̨̡̧̧̨̢̢̢̧̡̢̨̧̢̡̢̧̧̢̨̢̧̡̢̧̢̧̨̧̢̢̢̢̢̡̡̡̨̨̧̧̢̡̨̧̡̢̡̡̧̢̡̢̨̢̡̧̧̡̨̡̧̡̨̨̧̡̡̨̢̧̧̨̧̡̧̢̢̢̨̨̨̨̨̢̡̢̡̨̧̡̧̨̧̡̨̧̧̨̨̨̧̧̡̢̨̧̧̡̨̧̨̢̡̢̨̡̧̢̡̢̧̡̢̧̡̡̧̡̢̧̢̧̧̧̡̨̢̧̡̧̡̢̧̨̨̢̨̨̨̡̧̧̡̨̢̨̨̨̡̨̢̨̢̧̡̢̨̡̧̢̧̨̢̡̢̧̡̧̡̨̢̨̨̨̢̢̡̧̡̧̧̢̨̨̡̡̡̧̡̢̡̡̨̢̨̧̧̨̡̡̢̢̧̡̢̧̡̧̢̧̢̡̧̨̨̧̢̨̨̡̡̧̨̧̢̢̧̨̧̡̨̨̡̡̡̡̡̢̧̨̢̡̨̧̧̨̨̢̧̢̢̡̧̧̨̢̢̡̨̡̨̧̨̢̡̢̡̡̧̢̧̢̨̡̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̯̘͈̰̣̮̞͎̜̩̞̝̺̬̥̩̭̬̘̲͓̫̯̱̮͉̞̺̥̰̪̺͍͔̼̲̞̗͖̻̮̠̳̠̳̩̥̦̱̯̬̻̬̮͉͍̠͍̬̪̙̰̞̜͔͉̘͇̗̣͙͇͍̠̖̭̹̘͕̪̗̻̳̟͎͈̻̺̞͕̘͓̮͍̣̜̝͚̺͉̹̩̖̟̖͓͕͙̙̥̜͎͖̤̗̘̥͈̝͚̻̳̤̹̲̲̦̼̮̦͎̟̼̫̗̹̤̰̝͇̣̭̥̙̟̺̖̝̯̞͇̠͖̺̰̱̠̰̹͉̣̩̩̮͉͇͉̮̙͚̼̹̼̖͍̼̻̰̦̘͙͉͖͈̣̠͈̳̙̫͚̙̠̼̤̫̹͉̪̦͚̤̮̟̱͙̹͚̬̗̼̱̲͕̼̮̦̗͕̠̬̫̰̗̤̯̹̝͖̼̪̩̲̙̣̦̞͎͈̱̼̯̣̘̗̠͚̰̯̫̠̤̘͚̩͈̗̦̗̘̻̝̣̣̘̲̺̜̥̜̺̳̻̜͙̱͖̙̪̙͉̞̰͖͓̟͕͓̠̬̣̹̬̹͍̘͙̲̘̠̬͓̹̱̪̗̪͙̮̖̰̳͕̝̦͈͙̹̯͎͉̫͔̠̙̩̮͓̼͎̜̫̙͈̼̩͎̮̟̗̲̮̣͕̝̮͍̳͓̬͕̭̯͙͖̝̲̠̺͖͚̩̞̘̱͓̺̠͍͈̜̯͍͍̤͚̹̰̳̳̫̼̲̤̜̭̙͈̜͚͖̩̼̮͇̘̘͇͎̯̖̹̙̙͉̝͖͓̞͇̰͍̻͓̺̤̼̣̼̣̺͇̫̻̹̙̹̝͖̰̠̰̗̰̝̱̙͉͓̹͍̹͈̣̜͙̬͙̞̯̞̱̪̜̙̭̩̱͕̤̰̖̫͇̦̣̞̩̲͎̰̹̘̹̣͉̹̩̩̰̤̹̲͕̹͙̗͇̝̦͎̰͕̠̹͖̰͇͙͍͍̱̪̣̘̹̣̺͕͔͓͓̞͈̲͕̼̝̼̼͖͔͕̮͍̞̼͔̞̩̤̖̫̘̜̪͈̗͖̝̭̼͙̮̠̺̻͍̞̙̻̻̖̜̰͍̹͍̰̥͈̦̻͙̱̤̙̱̯͎̼̹̻̩̼̣̦̤͎̳̯̝̭͓̣̰͓͙̖̘̭̤͙͕̹̺͓̩͕͎̟͔͈̺͖̹̦̠͓̪͍͕͓͍̥̭̞͔̼̯̘̜͇̭̲̭͚͎̱̙͈̘̭̪͙̙̗̩͖͇͚͕̰͎̻̜͉̟̫̻̖̝͇̪̜̲̩͚̠̤̮̻̦̯̞̙͕͎͍̖̰̩͉̱͎͔̤̪̮̞͍͎͇̖̯͎̱͇̰̹̩̫͚̫͕͓̦͓̰̹͖̠̟̹͙̲̥̼̠̙͉̖̜̭̬̻͉͚̙̩̫̯͎͚͎͉͉͎̟̦̦͖͈͙̝̦͍̰̲̯̤̻̪̣̣͇̞̯̤͚̥͇̥̫̦͉͇̘̰̺̯̜̻͕̗̮̜͓̖̺͍̹̰̳̟̺̮͓͈͙̭̭̦̱̗͍͖̳̹̥̭͇̼̰̬͖͔̻̱͓̠͎̫̮̻͔͔̝̹̩̮͕̥͇̭̠̗̻̻̼͚͓͍̦̦̥̣̖̥̮̱̹̮̦̣̝̥͍̖̰̱̻͎̱̝̳̮͔̝̺͉̗̹͕͙̝̘̙͉͕̜̮͚̗̼̩͇̱̗̺̭͉͈̱̤͈̬̲͙͓̤͈̻͕̳̙̰̯͚͎̠̺̦̯͎̜̺̖̥͕̖̰̹͈̼̣̲̤̲͈̦͉̲̫͓̫͍͕̫͚͖̭̪̞͖̤͙͔̝̩̰̱̯̤̲̮͈͇͉̜̭͎͚͖͍͇̤̮͚̫̣͎͚̼̮̯͓͉͚̗̤͚̮͈̙̤̣̦͖̦̪̙͔͍̟̹̖̘͙̥͈̖̭̘͇͓̞̹͚̜͕̩͚̗̘̞̞͖̤̫͍̝̖̘̖̦̳̜͔͎̘̘̙͓̻͚͕͎͎̳̝̬̯̙̲͈͖̹̝͇̟̗̬̦̹̭͎̭̱͍̜̠̤͙̗̙͚͎̫̰̺̤̙̹̥̮̺̗̥̼̜̟̦̣̰̩͕͔͈̲̹̝̙͉͉̯̳̜̜͔͉̦͈̤͖̭̹̰̳̥͓̰̖͉̻̩̳̫̘̞̗̲̲̮̱̤̦̤͉̙̙̻̠̝̖͓̥͙͙̤̺͇͈̮̲̗͖̮͚͙̹̭̫̖͕̤̯̟̬̹̙̦͓͇̥̭̮̪͔̘͉̖̱̘̼͍̣͙̯̥͚͉̥͉̙̗͕̲̳̣͔̰͎͖̣̲̜̣̠̺̯̤͍̤̫͙̩̯̫̰͚̥͓̦̥̻͕̠̣̺̣͎̱̠̭̙̩̪̼̝͍̯̫̮̬̜̯̙̗̯͈̣̹̬̮̠̗̖̮̤̖̬̭̻̠͕̖̦͎̭͔̫̜̬̱͉͙̲̪̥̺̻̦͎̦͓̞̪̞̙̗̳̩͔̖̬̲͈̮̙̬̺̺̠̱̞̼̙͖̹̣̤̠͉͉͎̣̱̫̘͈̟̻̺̞̟͚̳͚͖͔͕̞͖̫͙͍̹͚̲̹̰̤̩̦̘̟̮̬̻͉͔͔͙̼̺̘͖͇͖̳̖͔̪̣̳͖̯̙̺̹̯̱̜̹̝̪̯͍̟̲͙̘̯̱͔̼̮̮͓̫̝̣̦͕͕̠̯̖͍̱͕̪͙͚̝̩̜͔̬̯̼͔̗̘̩̟̤̭̼͉̩̲̼̟͚͍͉͙̣̤̠̬̳̬͖̣̖̹̦̗̦̪̜͉̼̯̙͖̥̰̲̦̜̺͙̪͉̗̘͓̣̺͉̲̲͈̺̣̗͖̰̙̥̘̞̼̤̫͉̳̭͈̳̤̗̦̮͇̘͉̹͖̲͎̖̙̳̭̯̮̙̙̱͔̼̥̱̖̺̭̲̻̩̯̺̠̯͕̜̥̘̬͔̣̼̲͓̤̟͔̙̳̮̗̩̹̹͎̭̼͔̙̹̲̱͍͓̝̜̠̰͚͇͔͓͇͓̰͖̩͇͈͍̳͔̺͍͓̙͈͖̳͎͖̰̩̦̖͓̯͚̜̦̙̤͕̗̙̣̝̰̲̘͈̪̦̟͈͖̝̼̥̲̙̘͓̙̪̣̣̗̰̞̘͔̣͚̲͎̦͎̼̩͔̬͎̝̰̼͉̟͉̤̗̮͔̘̩͔̼͚̥̥͉͍̙̯̞̙̣͍̥̤̬͎̖̳̥̥̞̪̞̲͔͙̯̺̮̖̣̪̥͔̖͖̞̰͈̗̳͙̥̪̱͍͇̝̣̱̩̹͚̜̟̜̮̤̖̺͈̗̤̳͉̫̰̭̪͙͙̹͇̻̰̥͔̻̝͖̲̫̺̗͔͓̦͍̠̘̝̦͚̬͍̜̣̠̦̤͓̖͎͔̱̗͈̙̩͕͓̫̱̹͙̞̳̙͔͉͖͓̠͕̙͖̹̥̻͓̘̰̜̥̯̪̦̥̭̜̪̱̠̹̘͔̻̯͚̱͇̹̰͉̤͖̹̫̟͕̫͙̟̟̞̪̫͙̣̪͙̻̮͙̺͇̹̲̥̗̫̤͔͎̙̖̳̘͔͎̰͚̰͚̥͚͙̣͚̜̘͖͚̲̻̭͓̱̤̹̥̗̬̗͔͈̳͖̹̦̝̩͚̳̻̰͓̘̜͇̼̥̫̩̱̱̠͈̩̼̯̺̫̦̫͈͈̫͉̯͖̞̝͚̖̰̱̗͖̳̙̱̲̘̪̖̮̝̼̫̬̣͇̖̠̯̩͖̩͓̞̤̭̠͕͔̖͖͕̱̣͇͍͈̤͉̣̲͖̳͈͍̣̱̗̩̦̳̩̼̫̹͕͉̥̼͔̹̼͙͇̭̣̝͈͖̜̜͎̣̟̜̘͈̣̩͈̩̦̗̖̯̩̺̩̣̼̘͔̝͍̻͔̟̙͚̹̠͕̼̼͔̱͖͖̪͇̰̬̮̝̟̦̘̦̦̜̠̼̭͉̳̲͙̰̮̦̠͕̦̘͔̘͍̭̻͖̜͎̯̲̞̮̤͈̗̲̭̠̠̪̹̳̤̯͍̥̩͉̬̬̟̦͓̹̱̤̹̲̪̦͍̼̩̭̲͕̟͎͓̩͚͇̙̫̜̩̙͎̣̰͖̮͍̩̝̣̘̫̣͈͕̰̬͎̘͈̦̜͈̠̺̙̥͎͙̺͙̙͎̪̫̙͈̤̫̠̥͖͚͔͙̱̣̫̯̭̪̼̘̞̭̺̺̖̘̮͖̮̯̜̳̜̹̬̫̲̺͕͕̣̮̞̫̱̪̥͓͍̜̩̖̭̳̟̼̖̫̤̬͈̺̤̖͕̮̞͇̱̫̺̺̰̭̙̖̪̪̜̗̬͙͚̗̺̘̯̲̦̘̗̹̮̮̞̦̹̘͉̰̗͖̣̠̜̹̝͙̬̞͓̬̪̮̤̬̰̻͙̤̜̟̞̮̟̼̳̣̦̫͖̝̙̱̜̬̖̳̻̟̭̫̦̩̙̺̝͈̙̝̹̪͉̹͍̠̲͉͔͙͙̦̲̞̠͉̙͇̱̹̹̟̯̩̟͎͉̲̟͉̰̭̦̥͔̲̦̻͓̗̻͕̰̲͎̘͚͓̙̗̼̪̫̜͚̪͉̱̠͇̺̯̤͎͍͔̪͕̱̺̱̮̥͈̘̳̠͔͚̲̰͎̞̫͙͙͓̩̗͎̤̼̝̠͔̙̳͓̻̰̙͕̞͚͖̥͙̤̹̪̻͉͖̘̱̠̠̗̯͍̳̳̜̤̱̥̬̫̮̣͔͖̥̤̗̟͍͕̝͇͕̭͚̤̲̹͍̜͇̳͇̝̟̙͓̺̯̠̙̝̱̭̞̮̻̟͖̣̱̟̱̝͇͈̜͖̞̝̖̤͚̫̝̖̥̩͉̣̪̼͔̩̣͎̗͔̳̥͓̭̳͔͙͖̙̥̗̻͔̤̺͖͙̩͙͍̫̦̰̦̞̺̫͚͍͓̥̭̬̦͙͙̝͍̝̣͕̜̗̹̝͚̝͕̰̟͙͔̝̺̝͉̭͉̬̠̠͖͖̙̲̙͚͔̘̪͕̩͓̦̫̩̯͉̲̻̩̺̘͇͖̼͓̘̼̻̖̫̝͎̣̖̹͓̖̺̜͍͓͙̙̪̪̭͍̗̤͎̗̗̲̟͎̖̜̤̦̠̹̠͕͎̮̭͈͖̥̟̳̺̩̯̞̦̮̗̣̰͓̟̳͕̤͈̦̫̝͚̺͎̘̣̜̜̳̙̟̮͉̜̣̫͉͔͖͇͉̟̤͕͕̣͓̠̩͍̣͈͓̗͎̺̫̻͚̱̳̫̲̙͚̞̳̬̭̖̥̘̺̬̳̜̩̙̗̖͕̤͙̥̲̗̣͎̩͎̩̬̼̤̝̫̩̖͉̪͔͉̻̣̗͚̳̘̯̙̖̠̲̹̪̼͍̭̫̥͕͈̻̠̣̠͈̳̲͇̞͖̭͔̩̣͙̯̠̪̯͖͎̰̱͇̙̬̭͉̣͈̗͖̻̙͎͈͖̤͈͎̰̭̰̩͚͕̼̙̤̥͚̟̫͈͇̜͈̲̥͕̰̱̯̞͙̗͖͚̫̝͎͇̼̜̣̹̯̙͉̼̞͓̻͎̦̭̤͕͖̫̫̝̳̻͚̺͈̘͐̄̎͐̃̔̽̋͊̿̏̄̈́̀̍̑̈́͑̑̾́́͛͛͑̿̂͋̀̽̇̆̓̉̂̄̓̾̅̈̈́͋̌̊̅̈́̍͊̾̐́̋̈́͋̋̀̈́̍́͊̉̉͂̓̈́̄̇̇̈͊̐̒̈́͆͂͒̏̃̑̀̈́̅́́̂̑́̾̍͗̆͑̓͒͊͌̋̃̋͊̀̒͊͛͒̀̓̇͊͌̃͋̽̾̔͑̽̄͂́̀̓̉̿̑̌̈̾̀͛̓̆̀̋͌̾̈́̓̇͛̈́̓͑̂̍͆̀̂͐̅̿̑̌͊̿͒̊̽̂̈́́͑̇̐̈́͆̋̂͑̐̎͗͛̋͂̓͊̂͂̍͐́̽͗̈́̊͒͑̐͊̄̀̆̌́̐̉̌͋͛̓͆̈́̿͑̈́͛̀̀́̅̓͛̋̅̓̉̋̀̀̌̈̎̓͊̋̊̅̋͌̀̑͒̊̀̀̔́̎̎̐̌̋̃̂͊͆̽̂̔͛͐̓̐͑̇͋̓̀̈́̈̓͌͌̇̓̀̋̿̿̏̍͗͗̀͂͗̑̐̄̀̊̀̄̿͆́͂̔̿͌̃̋̈̽͂͂͗͒̽̓̀̓͒́̐̅͆̓̀͌́̽̒̈͗̃̈̀̉̽̑̒̍͗̊̄̂̅̑́͐̎̇͗͗͆̎̆̏̾͑͊͌̿́͐̋̀̈̽̔͆͛̓͌͂͐́̈͆̾͐̿̈́́̉̎̅͒̅̂̎̌̉̃͌̎̆̾̊̆́͋̀͆͛̐̆͒͊̌́͒͛̎̏̈͋̓̆͐̂͑̃̓̄͒̐̏́̊͐̇̾̎̈́͑̇̔̊͛͗̀̔̐͊̆̾͗̊̂̇͐̿̈͆̓͌̋̿͗̂͐̔̅͑́͊̍̉̎̉̀̄̊̒͊̇͒̓̅̍̽̏͊̊̔̄̓̈́͊͂͂͂̌́̑̂͌̊͂̂̅̏͋̾̒͛̋̍̊̊̓̿̌̉͑̈̈́̑́̄̓͗̇̾̈́̈̀͌̌̿̍̏͛̎͐̓͛̓͌̊̐͗̑̀̉́͑̅̍̿͆̔̌̌̍̅͐̀́̆̂̎̽̊̉̏̃̇̿̅͐̎̉̀̋̒͊̋̐́̿̎̓͛̐͆̿̽̾͋̎̾̈́̈́̀́̿̔̓̍͛̓͗͋̐͂̈́̑́̿̊͐͗͂́͆̐̀̽͆̃̊̄̈̇̃̐͌̐͑̃̐̂̆͑̅͊̈̏́̏͐̈́͋̈́̍̀̂̊̈̂̓̋̍̌͛̐̅̈̔̋͛̀͂̏̀̓̒̽̆̐̿̏̏̇͑̎̊̓̌͗́͗͒̆͂̓̈́́͊̌̍͒͑̇͐͑̈́͊̾̈̑̋͐̽́̀̋͐̂͋̽̀͒̇̍̈́͐͋͆̌̌͊̽̎͑͛͐̈́̂̒̓̆͑͒̊̔̂̔̊͐̏̐͂̐̈́̔̿́̓̃͐͌̾̄͌̅̓̋̏͑̊́͋͌̎͆̆͊̾̇͋́͒̏͂͊̊͒̋́͗̒̓̓̓͆̌͌̂̄̔̓̄́̏̆̈̿̌̅͑̆̓̿͌̎̋̽͌̒̍̂̉̄̈́̓͑̀͐̽́͊̾̈͌̆̑́̍̈͆͗̏̂͗̓̋̉͊͑̍̿͆͗̈́̈̂̄̔̓͛̇̀͑̉̎̂̓̈́̃̿̊̓̒͑̈̿͋͊͗͂̃̈́͋̈́̓̌̽̈́̓̄͂̀̂̊͛̈́͌̃͌̒͊͂̔͒̓̿̋͑̊̎̊̏̽͊̀͆̿̏̏̈́͑̾̇̎͋͋͗͗͂̔̄̐͗̀̐̉͗̍̔͌̉́̈́͌́͛̀͒̀̏͊̔̆̒͛̽̈́̂̾͐͌͑̆̀̽̈́̂̏̉͆̽̇͂̍̔̀̍̋̇̊̿̃͗̿̽̆͑́̽̇͂̆̒̊̽̎̓̊̊͑̑̿̂͑̈͒̊̎̔͗́͒̔͊̑͋̈́̿͌̐͐͑͑͌̅̃͒́̒̀̑̉̀̾̐̀͑̈́͂̔́́̂̈̀̾̐͆̄́̅́̆̑́̈͌̅̄̂̀͒̄̾͂͐̊͌̌͗͋̊̽͆̌̍̈͒̍̑̀͂̑̿͂͐̽̏̂͂̽̋̃̓̊͊͌̾̄́̐̑̅̉͌̑̏̎̈́̌̐̐̆̒͂͋̓͋͌͋͗͑̃̎͋̋̈́̉͐͛̿̆͋̐̍̎̉̂͐́̔̈́̾́̌̎̈́͐͋̉͑̏̔͛̄̅͑̄̃̋̀̆̔͛̔̈́̈́̇͋̔̄̍̒͛̌͂̀͑̈́̐̽̄́̉̀͑́͛̔́͋̔̈́͗̀̓̒͒͐̈̽͂͐̾͋͛́̑͛̋̑̓͋͂͌̈́̀̈́̐̊͆̋͗͊͌̔̃͒͐̄̆̈̌̽̊͆͛́͒̆̓̆̓̽̓̆̈́͑̓̂́̀͗̿́̾͊̆̌͒̈́̎́̈́͑͛͊͛̃͊̅̄͆̒̿̑̏̈́̋̆̈́̓͗̏̓̋́̈́̀͐̋̇̍͊̏̄̈́̔͗́̽͌̓̔̌̃̓͗̀̾̔̈́̓̓̈̇͐̏͋̓̂̐̌̓̈́̾̋̈́̇̂̇͂́͊͒͒͐͂̐̅̆͗̂̾́̍̆͂̔͋̆̈́̇̃̽̌̉̇̐̐͑͛̐̎̑̑̄̏͛̏̀́̆͆̂̓̿̏͆̇́̾̋́̄͛̔̈́̔͌̏̐͗͊͒͋̏̎̈́͋͋̏̓̐̀́̾̄̌͒̀̿͊͑̈́͑̏̈͆̊̈́́͐̎͌̊̈́̂̏̍̓̉̔̄͛̈́̋̅͊̅̌̋̎̏̏͐̒͂́̀̔̈́̽͑̋̋͋͂̓̉̍̀̂̌̈́̎̉̽̆̎̍͗̊̿̌̀̽̈́̋̓̈́̑̂̎́̃̔͆͌̍́̊̀́̇̐̂̋͗̅̑̓̐̿̂̏̄̀̔̾͌̈́̑̂͗̆̓̆͆̄́̾̆̄͐͂͆͐́̉́̌̅̅̿̅̽͊̋̎̔͛͆́̉͋̒̇͗̐̐̈́͛̍̾̈͆̅́͒̒̿̄̅̍̌̽́̌̓̊̾̇̀̓̅́̀͒̌̇̇͗͆̇̑͒̅́̀̒̓̄̍͒̋̓͛̏͂̏̊̈́̽̄͑̾̓̋̊̾͂̌͆̿̈́́̍́͋͛͒͌͛̌̇̔̆̋̌̀̐̆͑̉̃̓͗̅́̉̀̐̒̀̈́̀̃́̑̈̆͋͐̃͒̀͊̌͐̉̑̈̑̐̏̅̈́̓́̀̂̍͆̉̾̎́̐̂́̑̌̋͊̂̎͂͑̑͒̓̐̃̔̋̔̉͂̎͐͛̏̈̈́͛̀̓̓̍̈́͆̋̓́̃̂̿͛̈́̾̄͊̊̄́̉͋̐́̈̎̄̌͌̐͛̌̓͋͗̉͐̀̌̒͊̿̂̐̓͊͛͌̔̀̈́̏̔͛̓̍̋́́̒͑͑͑́͂̽̍̀̀̏̽͆̓͆̐͒̋̎̐͌̾̃̅̑̍́͑̎͗̐̍͊̆̾̐̀̃̅̏͘̚͘̚͘̚̚̚̕͘̚̚͘͘̕̚͘̚͘̕̕̚̕͘͘̚͘͘͘͘̕͘͘͘͘͘̚͘͘̚̕͘̚͘̚̕̕̕̕̕̚̚̕͘̚͘̕̚͘̚͘̚̚̕̚͘̕͘̚͘̚̚̕͘̚̚̚̕͘͘̕͘̚͘̕͘̕͘̕͘̕̚̕͘̚̕͘̚̚̚̚̕̚̚͘̕̚̕̚̕͘̕͘͘̚͘̕̚͘̕̕̚̚̕̚̚͘̕̕͘͘͘̕̚̚̚͘͘͘͘̚̕̚̕̚̕̕͘̕͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͝͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͠͠͠͝͝͠͝͝͠͝͠͝͠͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͝͝͠͠͠͠͠͝͠͠͝͠͠͠͠͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͠͝͠͠͝͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅ .̴̨̨̨̢̡̧̨̨̡̢̢̨̧̢̨̡̢̨̨̨̨̨̨̡̧̨̨̨̡̨̡̧̧̨̢̢̢̧̡̢̨̧̢̡̢̧̧̢̨̢̧̡̢̧̢̧̨̧̢̢̢̢̢̡̡̡̨̨̧̧̢̡̨̧̡̢̡̡̧̢̡̢̨̢̡̧̧̡̨̡̧̡̨̨̧̡̡̨̢̧̧̨̧̡̧̢̢̢̨̨̨̨̨̢̡̢̡̨̧̡̧̨̧̡̨̧̧̨̨̨̧̧̡̢̨̧̧̡̨̧̨̢̡̢̨̡̧̢̡̢̧̡̢̧̡̡̧̡̢̧̢̧̧̧̡̨̢̧̡̧̡̢̧̨̨̢̨̨̨̡̧̧̡̨̢̨̨̨̡̨̢̨̢̧̡̢̨̡̧̢̧̨̢̡̢̧̡̧̡̨̢̨̨̨̢̢̡̧̡̧̧̢̨̨̡̡̡̧̡̢̡̡̨̢̨̧̧̨̡̡̢̢̧̡̢̧̡̧̢̧̢̡̧̨̨̧̢̨̨̡̡̧̨̧̢̢̧̨̧̡̨̨̡̡̡̡̡̢̧̨̢̡̨̧̧̨̨̢̧̢̢̡̧̧̨̢̢̡̨̡̨̧̨̢̡̢̡̡̧̢̧̢̨̡̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̯̘͈̰̣̮̞͎̜̩̞̝̺̬̥̩̭̬̘̲͓̫̯̱̮͉̞̺̥̰̪̺͍͔̼̲̞̗͖̻̮̠̳̠̳̩̥̦̱̯̬̻̬̮͉͍̠͍̬̪̙̰̞̜͔͉̘͇̗̣͙͇͍̠̖̭̹̘͕̪̗̻̳̟͎͈̻̺̞͕̘͓̮͍̣̜̝͚̺͉̹̩̖̟̖͓͕͙̙̥̜͎͖̤̗̘̥͈̝͚̻̳̤̹̲̲̦̼̮̦͎̟̼̫̗̹̤̰̝͇̣̭̥̙̟̺̖̝̯̞͇̠͖̺̰̱̠̰̹͉̣̩̩̮͉͇͉̮̙͚̼̹̼̖͍̼̻̰̦̘͙͉͖͈̣̠͈̳̙̫͚̙̠̼̤̫̹͉̪̦͚̤̮̟̱͙̹͚̬̗̼̱̲͕̼̮̦̗͕̠̬̫̰̗̤̯̹̝͖̼̪̩̲̙̣̦̞͎͈̱̼̯̣̘̗̠͚̰̯̫̠̤̘͚̩͈̗̦̗̘̻̝̣̣̘̲̺̜̥̜̺̳̻̜͙̱͖̙̪̙͉̞̰͖͓̟͕͓̠̬̣̹̬̹͍̘͙̲̘̠̬͓̹̱̪̗̪͙̮̖̰̳͕̝̦͈͙̹̯͎͉̫͔̠̙̩̮͓̼͎̜̫̙͈̼̩͎̮̟̗̲̮̣͕̝̮͍̳͓̬͕̭̯͙͖̝̲̠̺͖͚̩̞̘̱͓̺̠͍͈̜̯͍͍̤͚̹̰̳̳̫̼̲̤̜̭̙͈̜͚͖̩̼̮͇̘̘͇͎̯̖̹̙̙͉̝͖͓̞͇̰͍̻͓̺̤̼̣̼̣̺͇̫̻̹̙̹̝͖̰̠̰̗̰̝̱̙͉͓̹͍̹͈̣̜͙̬͙̞̯̞̱̪̜̙̭̩̱͕̤̰̖̫͇̦̣̞̩̲͎̰̹̘̹̣͉̹̩̩̰̤̹̲͕̹͙̗͇̝̦͎̰͕̠̹͖̰͇͙͍͍̱̪̣̘̹̣̺͕͔͓͓̞͈̲͕̼̝̼̼͖͔͕̮͍̞̼͔̞̩̤̖̫̘̜̪͈̗͖̝̭̼͙̮̠̺̻͍̞̙̻̻̖̜̰͍̹͍̰̥͈̦̻͙̱̤̙̱̯͎̼̹̻̩̼̣̦̤͎̳̯̝̭͓̣̰͓͙̖̘̭̤͙͕̹̺͓̩͕͎̟͔͈̺͖̹̦̠͓̪͍͕͓͍̥̭̞͔̼̯̘̜͇̭̲̭͚͎̱̙͈̘̭̪͙̙̗̩͖͇͚͕̰͎̻̜͉̟̫̻̖̝͇̪̜̲̩͚̠̤̮̻̦̯̞̙͕͎͍̖̰̩͉̱͎͔̤̪̮̞͍͎͇̖̯͎̱͇̰̹̩̫͚̫͕͓̦͓̰̹͖̠̟̹͙̲̥̼̠̙͉̖̜̭̬̻͉͚̙̩̫̯͎͚͎͉͉͎̟̦̦͖͈͙̝̦͍̰̲̯̤̻̪̣̣͇̞̯̤͚̥͇̥̫̦͉͇̘̰̺̯̜̻͕̗̮̜͓̖̺͍̹̰̳̟̺̮͓͈͙̭̭̦̱̗͍͖̳̹̥̭͇̼̰̬͖͔̻̱͓̠͎̫̮̻͔͔̝̹̩̮͕̥͇̭̠̗̻̻̼͚͓͍̦̦̥̣̖̥̮̱̹̮̦̣̝̥͍̖̰̱̻͎̱̝̳̮͔̝̺͉̗̹͕͙̝̘̙͉͕̜̮͚̗̼̩͇̱̗̺̭͉͈̱̤͈̬̲͙͓̤͈̻͕̳̙̰̯͚͎̠̺̦̯͎̜̺̖̥͕̖̰̹͈̼̣̲̤̲͈̦͉̲̫͓̫͍͕̫͚͖̭̪̞͖̤͙͔̝̩̰̱̯̤̲̮͈͇͉̜̭͎͚͖͍͇̤̮͚̫̣͎͚̼̮̯͓͉͚̗̤͚̮͈̙̤̣̦͖̦̪̙͔͍̟̹̖̘͙̥͈̖̭̘͇͓̞̹͚̜͕̩͚̗̘̞̞͖̤̫͍̝̖̘̖̦̳̜͔͎̘̘̙͓̻͚͕͎͎̳̝̬̯̙̲͈͖̹̝͇̟̗̬̦̹̭͎̭̱͍̜̠̤͙̗̙͚͎̫̰̺̤̙̹̥̮̺̗̥̼̜̟̦̣̰̩͕͔͈̲̹̝̙͉͉̯̳̜̜͔͉̦͈̤͖̭̹̰̳̥͓̰̖͉̻̩̳̫̘̞̗̲̲̮̱̤̦̤͉̙̙̻̠̝̖͓̥͙͙̤̺͇͈̮̲̗͖̮͚͙̹̭̫̖͕̤̯̟̬̹̙̦͓͇̥̭̮̪͔̘͉̖̱̘̼͍̣͙̯̥͚͉̥͉̙̗͕̲̳̣͔̰͎͖̣̲̜̣̠̺̯̤͍̤̫͙̩̯̫̰͚̥͓̦̥̻͕̠̣̺̣͎̱̠̭̙̩̪̼̝͍̯̫̮̬̜̯̙̗̯͈̣̹̬̮̠̗̖̮̤̖̬̭̻̠͕̖̦͎̭͔̫̜̬̱͉͙̲̪̥̺̻̦͎̦͓̞̪̞̙̗̳̩͔̖̬̲͈̮̙̬̺̺̠̱̞̼̙͖̹̣̤̠͉͉͎̣̱̫̘͈̟̻̺̞̟͚̳͚͖͔͕̞͖̫͙͍̹͚̲̹̰̤̩̦̘̟̮̬̻͉͔͔͙̼̺̘͖͇͖̳̖͔̪̣̳͖̯̙̺̹̯̱̜̹̝̪̯͍̟̲͙̘̯̱͔̼̮̮͓̫̝̣̦͕͕̠̯̖͍̱͕̪͙͚̝̩̜͔̬̯̼͔̗̘̩̟̤̭̼͉̩̲̼̟͚͍͉͙̣̤̠̬̳̬͖̣̖̹̦̗̦̪̜͉̼̯̙͖̥̰̲̦̜̺͙̪͉̗̘͓̣̺͉̲̲͈̺̣̗͖̰̙̥̘̞̼̤̫͉̳̭͈̳̤̗̦̮͇̘͉̹͖̲͎̖̙̳̭̯̮̙̙̱͔̼̥̱̖̺̭̲̻̩̯̺̠̯͕̜̥̘̬͔̣̼̲͓̤̟͔̙̳̮̗̩̹̹͎̭̼͔̙̹̲̱͍͓̝̜̠̰͚͇͔͓͇͓̰͖̩͇͈͍̳͔̺͍͓̙͈͖̳͎͖̰̩̦̖͓̯͚̜̦̙̤͕̗̙̣̝̰̲̘͈̪̦̟͈͖̝̼̥̲̙̘͓̙̪̣̣̗̰̞̘͔̣͚̲͎̦͎̼̩͔̬͎̝̰̼͉̟͉̤̗̮͔̘̩͔̼͚̥̥͉͍̙̯̞̙̣͍̥̤̬͎̖̳̥̥̞̪̞̲͔͙̯̺̮̖̣̪̥͔̖͖̞̰͈̗̳͙̥̪̱͍͇̝̣̱̩̹͚̜̟̜̮̤̖̺͈̗̤̳͉̫̰̭̪͙͙̹͇̻̰̥͔̻̝͖̲̫̺̗͔͓̦͍̠̘̝̦͚̬͍̜̣̠̦̤͓̖͎͔̱̗͈̙̩͕͓̫̱̹͙̞̳̙͔͉͖͓̠͕̙͖̹̥̻͓̘̰̜̥̯̪̦̥̭̜̪̱̠̹̘͔̻̯͚̱͇̹̰͉̤͖̹̫̟͕̫͙̟̟̞̪̫͙̣̪͙̻̮͙̺͇̹̲̥̗̫̤͔͎̙̖̳̘͔͎̰͚̰͚̥͚͙̣͚̜̘͖͚̲̻̭͓̱̤̹̥̗̬̗͔͈̳͖̹̦̝̩͚̳̻̰͓̘̜͇̼̥̫̩̱̱̠͈̩̼̯̺̫̦̫͈͈̫͉̯͖̞̝͚̖̰̱̗͖̳̙̱̲̘̪̖̮̝̼̫̬̣͇̖̠̯̩͖̩͓̞̤̭̠͕͔̖͖͕̱̣͇͍͈̤͉̣̲͖̳͈͍̣̱̗̩̦̳̩̼̫̹͕͉̥̼͔̹̼͙͇̭̣̝͈͖̜̜͎̣̟̜̘͈̣̩͈̩̦̗̖̯̩̺̩̣̼̘͔̝͍̻͔̟̙͚̹̠͕̼̼͔̱͖͖̪͇̰̬̮̝̟̦̘̦̦̜̠̼̭͉̳̲͙̰̮̦̠͕̦̘͔̘͍̭̻͖̜͎̯̲̞̮̤͈̗̲̭̠̠̪̹̳̤̯͍̥̩͉̬̬̟̦͓̹̱̤̹̲̪̦͍̼̩̭̲͕̟͎͓̩͚͇̙̫̜̩̙͎̣̰͖̮͍̩̝̣̘̫̣͈͕̰̬͎̘͈̦̜͈̠̺̙̥͎͙̺͙̙͎̪̫̙͈̤̫̠̥͖͚͔͙̱̣̫̯̭̪̼̘̞̭̺̺̖̘̮͖̮̯̜̳̜̹̬̫̲̺͕͕̣̮̞̫̱̪̥͓͍̜̩̖̭̳̟̼̖̫̤̬͈̺̤̖͕̮̞͇̱̫̺̺̰̭̙̖̪̪̜̗̬͙͚̗̺̘̯̲̦̘̗̹̮̮̞̦̹̘͉̰̗͖̣̠̜̹̝͙̬̞͓̬̪̮̤̬̰̻͙̤̜̟̞̮̟̼̳̣̦̫͖̝̙̱̜̬̖̳̻̟̭̫̦̩̙̺̝͈̙̝̹̪͉̹͍̠̲͉͔͙͙̦̲̞̠͉̙͇̱̹̹̟̯̩̟͎͉̲̟͉̰̭̦̥͔̲̦̻͓̗̻͕̰̲͎̘͚͓̙̗̼̪̫̜͚̪͉̱̠͇̺̯̤͎͍͔̪͕̱̺̱̮̥͈̘̳̠͔͚̲̰͎̞̫͙͙͓̩̗͎̤̼̝̠͔̙̳͓̻̰̙͕̞͚͖̥͙̤̹̪̻͉͖̘̱̠̠̗̯͍̳̳̜̤̱̥̬̫̮̣͔͖̥̤̗̟͍͕̝͇͕̭͚̤̲̹͍̜͇̳͇̝̟̙͓̺̯̠̙̝̱̭̞̮̻̟͖̣̱̟̱̝͇͈̜͖̞̝̖̤͚̫̝̖̥̩͉̣̪̼͔̩̣͎̗͔̳̥͓̭̳͔͙͖̙̥̗̻͔̤̺͖͙̩͙͍̫̦̰̦̞̺̫͚͍͓̥̭̬̦͙͙̝͍̝̣͕̜̗̹̝͚̝͕̰̟͙͔̝̺̝͉̭͉̬̠̠͖͖̙̲̙͚͔̘̪͕̩͓̦̫̩̯͉̲̻̩̺̘͇͖̼͓̘̼̻̖̫̝͎̣̖̹͓̖̺̜͍͓͙̙̪̪̭͍̗̤͎̗̗̲̟͎̖̜̤̦̠̹̠͕͎̮̭͈͖̥̟̳̺̩̯̞̦̮̗̣̰͓̟̳͕̤͈̦̫̝͚̺͎̘̣̜̜̳̙̟̮͉̜̣̫͉͔͖͇͉̟̤͕͕̣͓̠̩͍̣͈͓̗͎̺̫̻͚̱̳̫̲̙͚̞̳̬̭̖̥̘̺̬̳̜̩̙̗̖͕̤͙̥̲̗̣͎̩͎̩̬̼̤̝̫̩̖͉̪͔͉̻̣̗͚̳̘̯̙̖̠̲̹̪̼͍̭̫̥͕͈̻̠̣̠͈̳̲͇̞͖̭͔̩̣͙̯̠̪̯͖͎̰̱͇̙̬̭͉̣͈̗͖̻̙͎͈͖̤͈͎̰̭̰̩͚͕̼̙̤̥͚̟̫͈͇̜͈̲̥͕̰̱̯̞͙̗͖͚̫̝͎͇̼̜̣̹̯̙͉̼̞͓̻͎̦̭̤͕͖̫̫̝̳̻͚̺͈̘͐̄̎͐̃̔̽̋͊̿̏̄̈́̀̍̑̈́͑̑̾́́͛͛͑̿̂͋̀̽̇̆̓̉̂̄̓̾̅̈̈́͋̌̊̅̈́̍͊̾̐́̋̈́͋̋̀̈́̍́͊̉̉͂̓̈́̄̇̇̈͊̐̒̈́͆͂͒̏̃̑̀̈́̅́́̂̑́̾̍͗̆͑̓͒͊͌̋̃̋͊̀̒͊͛͒̀̓̇͊͌̃͋̽̾̔͑̽̄͂́̀̓̉̿̑̌̈̾̀͛̓̆̀̋͌̾̈́̓̇͛̈́̓͑̂̍͆̀̂͐̅̿̑̌͊̿͒̊̽̂̈́́͑̇̐̈́͆̋̂͑̐̎͗͛̋͂̓͊̂͂̍͐́̽͗̈́̊͒͑̐͊̄̀̆̌́̐̉̌͋͛̓͆̈́̿͑̈́͛̀̀́̅̓͛̋̅̓̉̋̀̀̌̈̎̓͊̋̊̅̋͌̀̑͒̊̀̀̔́̎̎̐̌̋̃̂͊͆̽̂̔͛͐̓̐͑̇͋̓̀̈́̈̓͌͌̇̓̀̋̿̿̏̍͗͗̀͂͗̑̐̄̀̊̀̄̿͆́͂̔̿͌̃̋̈̽͂͂͗͒̽̓̀̓͒́̐̅͆̓̀͌́̽̒̈͗̃̈̀̉̽̑̒̍͗̊̄̂̅̑́͐̎̇͗͗͆̎̆̏̾͑͊͌̿́͐̋̀̈̽̔͆͛̓͌͂͐́̈͆̾͐̿̈́́̉̎̅͒̅̂̎̌̉̃͌̎̆̾̊̆́͋̀͆͛̐̆͒͊̌́͒͛̎̏̈͋̓̆͐̂͑̃̓̄͒̐̏́̊͐̇̾̎̈́͑̇̔̊͛͗̀̔̐͊̆̾͗̊̂̇͐̿̈͆̓͌̋̿͗̂͐̔̅͑́͊̍̉̎̉̀̄̊̒͊̇͒̓̅̍̽̏͊̊̔̄̓̈́͊͂͂͂̌́̑̂͌̊͂̂̅̏͋̾̒͛̋̍̊̊̓̿̌̉͑̈̈́̑́̄̓͗̇̾̈́̈̀͌̌̿̍̏͛̎͐̓͛̓͌̊̐͗̑̀̉́͑̅̍̿͆̔̌̌̍̅͐̀́̆̂̎̽̊̉̏̃̇̿̅͐̎̉̀̋̒͊̋̐́̿̎̓͛̐͆̿̽̾͋̎̾̈́̈́̀́̿̔̓̍͛̓͗͋̐͂̈́̑́̿̊͐͗͂́͆̐̀̽͆̃̊̄̈̇̃̐͌̐͑̃̐̂̆͑̅͊̈̏́̏͐̈́͋̈́̍̀̂̊̈̂̓̋̍̌͛̐̅̈̔̋͛̀͂̏̀̓̒̽̆̐̿̏̏̇͑̎̊̓̌͗́͗͒̆͂̓̈́́͊̌̍͒͑̇͐͑̈́͊̾̈̑̋͐̽́̀̋͐̂͋̽̀͒̇̍̈́͐͋͆̌̌͊̽̎͑͛͐̈́̂̒̓̆͑͒̊̔̂̔̊͐̏̐͂̐̈́̔̿́̓̃͐͌̾̄͌̅̓̋̏͑̊́͋͌̎͆̆͊̾̇͋́͒̏͂͊̊͒̋́͗̒̓̓̓͆̌͌̂̄̔̓̄́̏̆̈̿̌̅͑̆̓̿͌̎̋̽͌̒̍̂̉̄̈́̓͑̀͐̽́͊̾̈͌̆̑́̍̈͆͗̏̂͗̓̋̉͊͑̍̿͆͗̈́̈̂̄̔̓͛̇̀͑̉̎̂̓̈́̃̿̊̓̒͑̈̿͋͊͗͂̃̈́͋̈́̓̌̽̈́̓̄͂̀̂̊͛̈́͌̃͌̒͊͂̔͒̓̿̋͑̊̎̊̏̽͊̀͆̿̏̏̈́͑̾̇̎͋͋͗͗͂̔̄̐͗̀̐̉͗̍̔͌̉́̈́͌́͛̀͒̀̏͊̔̆̒͛̽̈́̂̾͐͌͑̆̀̽̈́̂̏̉͆̽̇͂̍̔̀̍̋̇̊̿̃͗̿̽̆͑́̽̇͂̆̒̊̽̎̓̊̊͑̑̿̂͑̈͒̊̎̔͗́͒̔͊̑͋̈́̿͌̐͐͑͑͌̅̃͒́̒̀̑̉̀̾̐̀͑̈́͂̔́́̂̈̀̾̐͆̄́̅́̆̑́̈͌̅̄̂̀͒̄̾͂͐̊͌̌͗͋̊̽͆̌̍̈͒̍̑̀͂̑̿͂͐̽̏̂͂̽̋̃̓̊͊͌̾̄́̐̑̅̉͌̑̏̎̈́̌̐̐̆̒͂͋̓͋͌͋͗͑̃̎͋̋̈́̉͐͛̿̆͋̐̍̎̉̂͐́̔̈́̾́̌̎̈́͐͋̉͑̏̔͛̄̅͑̄̃̋̀̆̔͛̔̈́̈́̇͋̔̄̍̒͛̌͂̀͑̈́̐̽̄́̉̀͑́͛̔́͋̔̈́͗̀̓̒͒͐̈̽͂͐̾͋͛́̑͛̋̑̓͋͂͌̈́̀̈́̐̊͆̋͗͊͌̔̃͒͐̄̆̈̌̽̊͆͛́͒̆̓̆̓̽̓̆̈́͑̓̂́̀͗̿́̾͊̆̌͒̈́̎́̈́͑͛͊͛̃͊̅̄͆̒̿̑̏̈́̋̆̈́̓͗̏̓̋́̈́̀͐̋̇̍͊̏̄̈́̔͗́̽͌̓̔̌̃̓͗̀̾̔̈́̓̓̈̇͐̏͋̓̂̐̌̓̈́̾̋̈́̇̂̇͂́͊͒͒͐͂̐̅̆͗̂̾́̍̆͂̔͋̆̈́̇̃̽̌̉̇̐̐͑͛̐̎̑̑̄̏͛̏̀́̆͆̂̓̿̏͆̇́̾̋́̄͛̔̈́̔͌̏̐͗͊͒͋̏̎̈́͋͋̏̓̐̀́̾̄̌͒̀̿͊͑̈́͑̏̈͆̊̈́́͐̎͌̊̈́̂̏̍̓̉̔̄͛̈́̋̅͊̅̌̋̎̏̏͐̒͂́̀̔̈́̽͑̋̋͋͂̓̉̍̀̂̌̈́̎̉̽̆̎̍͗̊̿̌̀̽̈́̋̓̈́̑̂̎́̃̔͆͌̍́̊̀́̇̐̂̋͗̅̑̓̐̿̂̏̄̀̔̾͌̈́̑̂͗̆̓̆͆̄́̾̆̄͐͂͆͐́̉́̌̅̅̿̅̽͊̋̎̔͛͆́̉͋̒̇͗̐̐̈́͛̍̾̈͆̅́͒̒̿̄̅̍̌̽́̌̓̊̾̇̀̓̅́̀͒̌̇̇͗͆̇̑͒̅́̀̒̓̄̍͒̋̓͛̏͂̏̊̈́̽̄͑̾̓̋̊̾͂̌͆̿̈́́̍́͋͛͒͌͛̌̇̔̆̋̌̀̐̆͑̉̃̓͗̅́̉̀̐̒̀̈́̀̃́̑̈̆͋͐̃͒̀͊̌͐̉̑̈̑̐̏̅̈́̓́̀̂̍͆̉̾̎́̐̂́̑̌̋͊̂̎͂͑̑͒̓̐̃̔̋̔̉͂̎͐͛̏̈̈́͛̀̓̓̍̈́͆̋̓́̃̂̿͛̈́̾̄͊̊̄́̉͋̐́̈̎̄̌͌̐͛̌̓͋͗̉͐̀̌̒͊̿̂̐̓͊͛͌̔̀̈́̏̔͛̓̍̋́́̒͑͑͑́͂̽̍̀̀̏̽͆̓͆̐͒̋̎̐͌̾̃̅̑̍́͑̎͗̐̍͊̆̾̐̀̃̅̏͘̚͘̚͘̚̚̚̕͘̚̚͘͘̕̚͘̚͘̕̕̚̕͘͘̚͘͘͘͘̕͘͘͘͘͘̚͘͘̚̕͘̚͘̚̕̕̕̕̕̚̚̕͘̚͘̕̚͘̚͘̚̚̕̚͘̕͘̚͘̚̚̕͘̚̚̚̕͘͘̕͘̚͘̕͘̕͘̕͘̕̚̕͘̚̕͘̚̚̚̚̕̚̚͘̕̚̕̚̕͘̕͘͘̚͘̕̚͘̕̕̚̚̕̚̚͘̕̕͘͘͘̕̚̚̚͘͘͘͘̚̕̚̕̚̕̕͘̕͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͝͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͠͠͠͝͝͠͝͝͠͝͠͝͠͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͝͝͠͠͠͠͠͝͠͠͝͠͠͠͠͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͠͝͠͠͝͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅ .̴̨̨̨̢̡̧̨̨̡̢̢̨̧̢̨̡̢̨̨̨̨̨̨̡̧̨̨̨̡̨̡̧̧̨̢̢̢̧̡̢̨̧̢̡̢̧̧̢̨̢̧̡̢̧̢̧̨̧̢̢̢̢̢̡̡̡̨̨̧̧̢̡̨̧̡̢̡̡̧̢̡̢̨̢̡̧̧̡̨̡̧̡̨̨̧̡̡̨̢̧̧̨̧̡̧̢̢̢̨̨̨̨̨̢̡̢̡̨̧̡̧̨̧̡̨̧̧̨̨̨̧̧̡̢̨̧̧̡̨̧̨̢̡̢̨̡̧̢̡̢̧̡̢̧̡̡̧̡̢̧̢̧̧̧̡̨̢̧̡̧̡̢̧̨̨̢̨̨̨̡̧̧̡̨̢̨̨̨̡̨̢̨̢̧̡̢̨̡̧̢̧̨̢̡̢̧̡̧̡̨̢̨̨̨̢̢̡̧̡̧̧̢̨̨̡̡̡̧̡̢̡̡̨̢̨̧̧̨̡̡̢̢̧̡̢̧̡̧̢̧̢̡̧̨̨̧̢̨̨̡̡̧̨̧̢̢̧̨̧̡̨̨̡̡̡̡̡̢̧̨̢̡̨̧̧̨̨̢̧̢̢̡̧̧̨̢̢̡̨̡̨̧̨̢̡̢̡̡̧̢̧̢̨̡̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̯̘͈̰̣̮̞͎̜̩̞̝̺̬̥̩̭̬̘̲͓̫̯̱̮͉̞̺̥̰̪̺͍͔̼̲̞̗͖̻̮̠̳̠̳̩̥̦̱̯̬̻̬̮͉͍̠͍̬̪̙̰̞̜͔͉̘͇̗̣͙͇͍̠̖̭̹̘͕̪̗̻̳̟͎͈̻̺̞͕̘͓̮͍̣̜̝͚̺͉̹̩̖̟̖͓͕͙̙̥̜͎͖̤̗̘̥͈̝͚̻̳̤̹̲̲̦̼̮̦͎̟̼̫̗̹̤̰̝͇̣̭̥̙̟̺̖̝̯̞͇̠͖̺̰̱̠̰̹͉̣̩̩̮͉͇͉̮̙͚̼̹̼̖͍̼̻̰̦̘͙͉͖͈̣̠͈̳̙̫͚̙̠̼̤̫̹͉̪̦͚̤̮̟̱͙̹͚̬̗̼̱̲͕̼̮̦̗͕̠̬̫̰̗̤̯̹̝͖̼̪̩̲̙̣̦̞͎͈̱̼̯̣̘̗̠͚̰̯̫̠̤̘͚̩͈̗̦̗̘̻̝̣̣̘̲̺̜̥̜̺̳̻̜͙̱͖̙̪̙͉̞̰͖͓̟͕͓̠̬̣̹̬̹͍̘͙̲̘̠̬͓̹̱̪̗̪͙̮̖̰̳͕̝̦͈͙̹̯͎͉̫͔̠̙̩̮͓̼͎̜̫̙͈̼̩͎̮̟̗̲̮̣͕̝̮͍̳͓̬͕̭̯͙͖̝̲̠̺͖͚̩̞̘̱͓̺̠͍͈̜̯͍͍̤͚̹̰̳̳̫̼̲̤̜̭̙͈̜͚͖̩̼̮͇̘̘͇͎̯̖̹̙̙͉̝͖͓̞͇̰͍̻͓̺̤̼̣̼̣̺͇̫̻̹̙̹̝͖̰̠̰̗̰̝̱̙͉͓̹͍̹͈̣̜͙̬͙̞̯̞̱̪̜̙̭̩̱͕̤̰̖̫͇̦̣̞̩̲͎̰̹̘̹̣͉̹̩̩̰̤̹̲͕̹͙̗͇̝̦͎̰͕̠̹͖̰͇͙͍͍̱̪̣̘̹̣̺͕͔͓͓̞͈̲͕̼̝̼̼͖͔͕̮͍̞̼͔̞̩̤̖̫̘̜̪͈̗͖̝̭̼͙̮̠̺̻͍̞̙̻̻̖̜̰͍̹͍̰̥͈̦̻͙̱̤̙̱̯͎̼̹̻̩̼̣̦̤͎̳̯̝̭͓̣̰͓͙̖̘̭̤͙͕̹̺͓̩͕͎̟͔͈̺͖̹̦̠͓̪͍͕͓͍̥̭̞͔̼̯̘̜͇̭̲̭͚͎̱̙͈̘̭̪͙̙̗̩͖͇͚͕̰͎̻̜͉̟̫̻̖̝͇̪̜̲̩͚̠̤̮̻̦̯̞̙͕͎͍̖̰̩͉̱͎͔̤̪̮̞͍͎͇̖̯͎̱͇̰̹̩̫͚̫͕͓̦͓̰̹͖̠̟̹͙̲̥̼̠̙͉̖̜̭̬̻͉͚̙̩̫̯͎͚͎͉͉͎̟̦̦͖͈͙̝̦͍̰̲̯̤̻̪̣̣͇̞̯̤͚̥͇̥̫̦͉͇̘̰̺̯̜̻͕̗̮̜͓̖̺͍̹̰̳̟̺̮͓͈͙̭̭̦̱̗͍͖̳̹̥̭͇̼̰̬͖͔̻̱͓̠͎̫̮̻͔͔̝̹̩̮͕̥͇̭̠̗̻̻̼͚͓͍̦̦̥̣̖̥̮̱̹̮̦̣̝̥͍̖̰̱̻͎̱̝̳̮͔̝̺͉̗̹͕͙̝̘̙͉͕̜̮͚̗̼̩͇̱̗̺̭͉͈̱̤͈̬̲͙͓̤͈̻͕̳̙̰̯͚͎̠̺̦̯͎̜̺̖̥͕̖̰̹͈̼̣̲̤̲͈̦͉̲̫͓̫͍͕̫͚͖̭̪̞͖̤͙͔̝̩̰̱̯̤̲̮͈͇͉̜̭͎͚͖͍͇̤̮͚̫̣͎͚̼̮̯͓͉͚̗̤͚̮͈̙̤̣̦͖̦̪̙͔͍̟̹̖̘͙̥͈̖̭̘͇͓̞̹͚̜͕̩͚̗̘̞̞͖̤̫͍̝̖̘̖̦̳̜͔͎̘̘̙͓̻͚͕͎͎̳̝̬̯̙̲͈͖̹̝͇̟̗̬̦̹̭͎̭̱͍̜̠̤͙̗̙͚͎̫̰̺̤̙̹̥̮̺̗̥̼̜̟̦̣̰̩͕͔͈̲̹̝̙͉͉̯̳̜̜͔͉̦͈̤͖̭̹̰̳̥͓̰̖͉̻̩̳̫̘̞̗̲̲̮̱̤̦̤͉̙̙̻̠̝̖͓̥͙͙̤̺͇͈̮̲̗͖̮͚͙̹̭̫̖͕̤̯̟̬̹̙̦͓͇̥̭̮̪͔̘͉̖̱̘̼͍̣͙̯̥͚͉̥͉̙̗͕̲̳̣͔̰͎͖̣̲̜̣̠̺̯̤͍̤̫͙̩̯̫̰͚̥͓̦̥̻͕̠̣̺̣͎̱̠̭̙̩̪̼̝͍̯̫̮̬̜̯̙̗̯͈̣̹̬̮̠̗̖̮̤̖̬̭̻̠͕̖̦͎̭͔̫̜̬̱͉͙̲̪̥̺̻̦͎̦͓̞̪̞̙̗̳̩͔̖̬̲͈̮̙̬̺̺̠̱̞̼̙͖̹̣̤̠͉͉͎̣̱̫̘͈̟̻̺̞̟͚̳͚͖͔͕̞͖̫͙͍̹͚̲̹̰̤̩̦̘̟̮̬̻͉͔͔͙̼̺̘͖͇͖̳̖͔̪̣̳͖̯̙̺̹̯̱̜̹̝̪̯͍̟̲͙̘̯̱͔̼̮̮͓̫̝̣̦͕͕̠̯̖͍̱͕̪͙͚̝̩̜͔̬̯̼͔̗̘̩̟̤̭̼͉̩̲̼̟͚͍͉͙̣̤̠̬̳̬͖̣̖̹̦̗̦̪̜͉̼̯̙͖̥̰̲̦̜̺͙̪͉̗̘͓̣̺͉̲̲͈̺̣̗͖̰̙̥̘̞̼̤̫͉̳̭͈̳̤̗̦̮͇̘͉̹͖̲͎̖̙̳̭̯̮̙̙̱͔̼̥̱̖̺̭̲̻̩̯̺̠̯͕̜̥̘̬͔̣̼̲͓̤̟͔̙̳̮̗̩̹̹͎̭̼͔̙̹̲̱͍͓̝̜̠̰͚͇͔͓͇͓̰͖̩͇͈͍̳͔̺͍͓̙͈͖̳͎͖̰̩̦̖͓̯͚̜̦̙̤͕̗̙̣̝̰̲̘͈̪̦̟͈͖̝̼̥̲̙̘͓̙̪̣̣̗̰̞̘͔̣͚̲͎̦͎̼̩͔̬͎̝̰̼͉̟͉̤̗̮͔̘̩͔̼͚̥̥͉͍̙̯̞̙̣͍̥̤̬͎̖̳̥̥̞̪̞̲͔͙̯̺̮̖̣̪̥͔̖͖̞̰͈̗̳͙̥̪̱͍͇̝̣̱̩̹͚̜̟̜̮̤̖̺͈̗̤̳͉̫̰̭̪͙͙̹͇̻̰̥͔̻̝͖̲̫̺̗͔͓̦͍̠̘̝̦͚̬͍̜̣̠̦̤͓̖͎͔̱̗͈̙̩͕͓̫̱̹͙̞̳̙͔͉͖͓̠͕̙͖̹̥̻͓̘̰̜̥̯̪̦̥̭̜̪̱̠̹̘͔̻̯͚̱͇̹̰͉̤͖̹̫̟͕̫͙̟̟̞̪̫͙̣̪͙̻̮͙̺͇̹̲̥̗̫̤͔͎̙̖̳̘͔͎̰͚̰͚̥͚͙̣͚̜̘͖͚̲̻̭͓̱̤̹̥̗̬̗͔͈̳͖̹̦̝̩͚̳̻̰͓̘̜͇̼̥̫̩̱̱̠͈̩̼̯̺̫̦̫͈͈̫͉̯͖̞̝͚̖̰̱̗͖̳̙̱̲̘̪̖̮̝̼̫̬̣͇̖̠̯̩͖̩͓̞̤̭̠͕͔̖͖͕̱̣͇͍͈̤͉̣̲͖̳͈͍̣̱̗̩̦̳̩̼̫̹͕͉̥̼͔̹̼͙͇̭̣̝͈͖̜̜͎̣̟̜̘͈̣̩͈̩̦̗̖̯̩̺̩̣̼̘͔̝͍̻͔̟̙͚̹̠͕̼̼͔̱͖͖̪͇̰̬̮̝̟̦̘̦̦̜̠̼̭͉̳̲͙̰̮̦̠͕̦̘͔̘͍̭̻͖̜͎̯̲̞̮̤͈̗̲̭̠̠̪̹̳̤̯͍̥̩͉̬̬̟̦͓̹̱̤̹̲̪̦͍̼̩̭̲͕̟͎͓̩͚͇̙̫̜̩̙͎̣̰͖̮͍̩̝̣̘̫̣͈͕̰̬͎̘͈̦̜͈̠̺̙̥͎͙̺͙̙͎̪̫̙͈̤̫̠̥͖͚͔͙̱̣̫̯̭̪̼̘̞̭̺̺̖̘̮͖̮̯̜̳̜̹̬̫̲̺͕͕̣̮̞̫̱̪̥͓͍̜̩̖̭̳̟̼̖̫̤̬͈̺̤̖͕̮̞͇̱̫̺̺̰̭̙̖̪̪̜̗̬͙͚̗̺̘̯̲̦̘̗̹̮̮̞̦̹̘͉̰̗͖̣̠̜̹̝͙̬̞͓̬̪̮̤̬̰̻͙̤̜̟̞̮̟̼̳̣̦̫͖̝̙̱̜̬̖̳̻̟̭̫̦̩̙̺̝͈̙̝̹̪͉̹͍̠̲͉͔͙͙̦̲̞̠͉̙͇̱̹̹̟̯̩̟͎͉̲̟͉̰̭̦̥͔̲̦̻͓̗̻͕̰̲͎̘͚͓̙̗̼̪̫̜͚̪͉̱̠͇̺̯̤͎͍͔̪͕̱̺̱̮̥͈̘̳̠͔͚̲̰͎̞̫͙͙͓̩̗͎̤̼̝̠͔̙̳͓̻̰̙͕̞͚͖̥͙̤̹̪̻͉͖̘̱̠̠̗̯͍̳̳̜̤̱̥̬̫̮̣͔͖̥̤̗̟͍͕̝͇͕̭͚̤̲̹͍̜͇̳͇̝̟̙͓̺̯̠̙̝̱̭̞̮̻̟͖̣̱̟̱̝͇͈̜͖̞̝̖̤͚̫̝̖̥̩͉̣̪̼͔̩̣͎̗͔̳̥͓̭̳͔͙͖̙̥̗̻͔̤̺͖͙̩͙͍̫̦̰̦̞̺̫͚͍͓̥̭̬̦͙͙̝͍̝̣͕̜̗̹̝͚̝͕̰̟͙͔̝̺̝͉̭͉̬̠̠͖͖̙̲̙͚͔̘̪͕̩͓̦̫̩̯͉̲̻̩̺̘͇͖̼͓̘̼̻̖̫̝͎̣̖̹͓̖̺̜͍͓͙̙̪̪̭͍̗̤͎̗̗̲̟͎̖̜̤̦̠̹̠͕͎̮̭͈͖̥̟̳̺̩̯̞̦̮̗̣̰͓̟̳͕̤͈̦̫̝͚̺͎̘̣̜̜̳̙̟̮͉̜̣̫͉͔͖͇͉̟̤͕͕̣͓̠̩͍̣͈͓̗͎̺̫̻͚̱̳̫̲̙͚̞̳̬̭̖̥̘̺̬̳̜̩̙̗̖͕̤͙̥̲̗̣͎̩͎̩̬̼̤̝̫̩̖͉̪͔͉̻̣̗͚̳̘̯̙̖̠̲̹̪̼͍̭̫̥͕͈̻̠̣̠͈̳̲͇̞͖̭͔̩̣͙̯̠̪̯͖͎̰̱͇̙̬̭͉̣͈̗͖̻̙͎͈͖̤͈͎̰̭̰̩͚͕̼̙̤̥͚̟̫͈͇̜͈̲̥͕̰̱̯̞͙̗͖͚̫̝͎͇̼̜̣̹̯̙͉̼̞͓̻͎̦̭̤͕͖̫̫̝̳̻͚̺͈̘͐̄̎͐̃̔̽̋͊̿̏̄̈́̀̍̑̈́͑̑̾́́͛͛͑̿̂͋̀̽̇̆̓̉̂̄̓̾̅̈̈́͋̌̊̅̈́̍͊̾̐́̋̈́͋̋̀̈́̍́͊̉̉͂̓̈́̄̇̇̈͊̐̒̈́͆͂͒̏̃̑̀̈́̅́́̂̑́̾̍͗̆͑̓͒͊͌̋̃̋͊̀̒͊͛͒̀̓̇͊͌̃͋̽̾̔͑̽̄͂́̀̓̉̿̑̌̈̾̀͛̓̆̀̋͌̾̈́̓̇͛̈́̓͑̂̍͆̀̂͐̅̿̑̌͊̿͒̊̽̂̈́́͑̇̐̈́͆̋̂͑̐̎͗͛̋͂̓͊̂͂̍͐́̽͗̈́̊͒͑̐͊̄̀̆̌́̐̉̌͋͛̓͆̈́̿͑̈́͛̀̀́̅̓͛̋̅̓̉̋̀̀̌̈̎̓͊̋̊̅̋͌̀̑͒̊̀̀̔́̎̎̐̌̋̃̂͊͆̽̂̔͛͐̓̐͑̇͋̓̀̈́̈̓͌͌̇̓̀̋̿̿̏̍͗͗̀͂͗̑̐̄̀̊̀̄̿͆́͂̔̿͌̃̋̈̽͂͂͗͒̽̓̀̓͒́̐̅͆̓̀͌́̽̒̈͗̃̈̀̉̽̑̒̍͗̊̄̂̅̑́͐̎̇͗͗͆̎̆̏̾͑͊͌̿́͐̋̀̈̽̔͆͛̓͌͂͐́̈͆̾͐̿̈́́̉̎̅͒̅̂̎̌̉̃͌̎̆̾̊̆́͋̀͆͛̐̆͒͊̌́͒͛̎̏̈͋̓̆͐̂͑̃̓̄͒̐̏́̊͐̇̾̎̈́͑̇̔̊͛͗̀̔̐͊̆̾͗̊̂̇͐̿̈͆̓͌̋̿͗̂͐̔̅͑́͊̍̉̎̉̀̄̊̒͊̇͒̓̅̍̽̏͊̊̔̄̓̈́͊͂͂͂̌́̑̂͌̊͂̂̅̏͋̾̒͛̋̍̊̊̓̿̌̉͑̈̈́̑́̄̓͗̇̾̈́̈̀͌̌̿̍̏͛̎͐̓͛̓͌̊̐͗̑̀̉́͑̅̍̿͆̔̌̌̍̅͐̀́̆̂̎̽̊̉̏̃̇̿̅͐̎̉̀̋̒͊̋̐́̿̎̓͛̐͆̿̽̾͋̎̾̈́̈́̀́̿̔̓̍͛̓͗͋̐͂̈́̑́̿̊͐͗͂́͆̐̀̽͆̃̊̄̈̇̃̐͌̐͑̃̐̂̆͑̅͊̈̏́̏͐̈́͋̈́̍̀̂̊̈̂̓̋̍̌͛̐̅̈̔̋͛̀͂̏̀̓̒̽̆̐̿̏̏̇͑̎̊̓̌͗́͗͒̆͂̓̈́́͊̌̍͒͑̇͐͑̈́͊̾̈̑̋͐̽́̀̋͐̂͋̽̀͒̇̍̈́͐͋͆̌̌͊̽̎͑͛͐̈́̂̒̓̆͑͒̊̔̂̔̊͐̏̐͂̐̈́̔̿́̓̃͐͌̾̄͌̅̓̋̏͑̊́͋͌̎͆̆͊̾̇͋́͒̏͂͊̊͒̋́͗̒̓̓̓͆̌͌̂̄̔̓̄́̏̆̈̿̌̅͑̆̓̿͌̎̋̽͌̒̍̂̉̄̈́̓͑̀͐̽́͊̾̈͌̆̑́̍̈͆͗̏̂͗̓̋̉͊͑̍̿͆͗̈́̈̂̄̔̓͛̇̀͑̉̎̂̓̈́̃̿̊̓̒͑̈̿͋͊͗͂̃̈́͋̈́̓̌̽̈́̓̄͂̀̂̊͛̈́͌̃͌̒͊͂̔͒̓̿̋͑̊̎̊̏̽͊̀͆̿̏̏̈́͑̾̇̎͋͋͗͗͂̔̄̐͗̀̐̉͗̍̔͌̉́̈́͌́͛̀͒̀̏͊̔̆̒͛̽̈́̂̾͐͌͑̆̀̽̈́̂̏̉͆̽̇͂̍̔̀̍̋̇̊̿̃͗̿̽̆͑́̽̇͂̆̒̊̽̎̓̊̊͑̑̿̂͑̈͒̊̎̔͗́͒̔͊̑͋̈́̿͌̐͐͑͑͌̅̃͒́̒̀̑̉̀̾̐̀͑̈́͂̔́́̂̈̀̾̐͆̄́̅́̆̑́̈͌̅̄̂̀͒̄̾͂͐̊͌̌͗͋̊̽͆̌̍̈͒̍̑̀͂̑̿͂͐̽̏̂͂̽̋̃̓̊͊͌̾̄́̐̑̅̉͌̑̏̎̈́̌̐̐̆̒͂͋̓͋͌͋͗͑̃̎͋̋̈́̉͐͛̿̆͋̐̍̎̉̂͐́̔̈́̾́̌̎̈́͐͋̉͑̏̔͛̄̅͑̄̃̋̀̆̔͛̔̈́̈́̇͋̔̄̍̒͛̌͂̀͑̈́̐̽̄́̉̀͑́͛̔́͋̔̈́͗̀̓̒͒͐̈̽͂͐̾͋͛́̑͛̋̑̓͋͂͌̈́̀̈́̐̊͆̋͗͊͌̔̃͒͐̄̆̈̌̽̊͆͛́͒̆̓̆̓̽̓̆̈́͑̓̂́̀͗̿́̾͊̆̌͒̈́̎́̈́͑͛͊͛̃͊̅̄͆̒̿̑̏̈́̋̆̈́̓͗̏̓̋́̈́̀͐̋̇̍͊̏̄̈́̔͗́̽͌̓̔̌̃̓͗̀̾̔̈́̓̓̈̇͐̏͋̓̂̐̌̓̈́̾̋̈́̇̂̇͂́͊͒͒͐͂̐̅̆͗̂̾́̍̆͂̔͋̆̈́̇̃̽̌̉̇̐̐͑͛̐̎̑̑̄̏͛̏̀́̆͆̂̓̿̏͆̇́̾̋́̄͛̔̈́̔͌̏̐͗͊͒͋̏̎̈́͋͋̏̓̐̀́̾̄̌͒̀̿͊͑̈́͑̏̈͆̊̈́́͐̎͌̊̈́̂̏̍̓̉̔̄͛̈́̋̅͊̅̌̋̎̏̏͐̒͂́̀̔̈́̽͑̋̋͋͂̓̉̍̀̂̌̈́̎̉̽̆̎̍͗̊̿̌̀̽̈́̋̓̈́̑̂̎́̃̔͆͌̍́̊̀́̇̐̂̋͗̅̑̓̐̿̂̏̄̀̔̾͌̈́̑̂͗̆̓̆͆̄́̾̆̄͐͂͆͐́̉́̌̅̅̿̅̽͊̋̎̔͛͆́̉͋̒̇͗̐̐̈́͛̍̾̈͆̅́͒̒̿̄̅̍̌̽́̌̓̊̾̇̀̓̅́̀͒̌̇̇͗͆̇̑͒̅́̀̒̓̄̍͒̋̓͛̏͂̏̊̈́̽̄͑̾̓̋̊̾͂̌͆̿̈́́̍́͋͛͒͌͛̌̇̔̆̋̌̀̐̆͑̉̃̓͗̅́̉̀̐̒̀̈́̀̃́̑̈̆͋͐̃͒̀͊̌͐̉̑̈̑̐̏̅̈́̓́̀̂̍͆̉̾̎́̐̂́̑̌̋͊̂̎͂͑̑͒̓̐̃̔̋̔̉͂̎͐͛̏̈̈́͛̀̓̓̍̈́͆̋̓́̃̂̿͛̈́̾̄͊̊̄́̉͋̐́̈̎̄̌͌̐͛̌̓͋͗̉͐̀̌̒͊̿̂̐̓͊͛͌̔̀̈́̏̔͛̓̍̋́́̒͑͑͑́͂̽̍̀̀̏̽͆̓͆̐͒̋̎̐͌̾̃̅̑̍́͑̎͗̐̍͊̆̾̐̀̃̅̏͘̚͘̚͘̚̚̚̕͘̚̚͘͘̕̚͘̚͘̕̕̚̕͘͘̚͘͘͘͘̕͘͘͘͘͘̚͘͘̚̕͘̚͘̚̕̕̕̕̕̚̚̕͘̚͘̕̚͘̚͘̚̚̕̚͘̕͘̚͘̚̚̕͘̚̚̚̕͘͘̕͘̚͘̕͘̕͘̕͘̕̚̕͘̚̕͘̚̚̚̚̕̚̚͘̕̚̕̚̕͘̕͘͘̚͘̕̚͘̕̕̚̚̕̚̚͘̕̕͘͘͘̕̚̚̚͘͘͘͘̚̕̚̕̚̕̕͘̕͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͝͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͠͠͠͝͝͠͝͝͠͝͠͝͠͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͝͝͠͠͠͠͠͝͠͠͝͠͠͠͠͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͠͝͠͠͝͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅ  *


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jul 13, 2020)

* .̴̨̨̨̢̡̧̨̨̡̢̢̨̧̢̨̡̢̨̨̨̨̨̨̡̧̨̨̨̡̨̡̧̧̨̢̢̢̧̡̢̨̧̢̡̢̧̧̢̨̢̧̡̢̧̢̧̨̧̢̢̢̢̢̡̡̡̨̨̧̧̢̡̨̧̡̢̡̡̧̢̡̢̨̢̡̧̧̡̨̡̧̡̨̨̧̡̡̨̢̧̧̨̧̡̧̢̢̢̨̨̨̨̨̢̡̢̡̨̧̡̧̨̧̡̨̧̧̨̨̨̧̧̡̢̨̧̧̡̨̧̨̢̡̢̨̡̧̢̡̢̧̡̢̧̡̡̧̡̢̧̢̧̧̧̡̨̢̧̡̧̡̢̧̨̨̢̨̨̨̡̧̧̡̨̢̨̨̨̡̨̢̨̢̧̡̢̨̡̧̢̧̨̢̡̢̧̡̧̡̨̢̨̨̨̢̢̡̧̡̧̧̢̨̨̡̡̡̧̡̢̡̡̨̢̨̧̧̨̡̡̢̢̧̡̢̧̡̧̢̧̢̡̧̨̨̧̢̨̨̡̡̧̨̧̢̢̧̨̧̡̨̨̡̡̡̡̡̢̧̨̢̡̨̧̧̨̨̢̧̢̢̡̧̧̨̢̢̡̨̡̨̧̨̢̡̢̡̡̧̢̧̢̨̡̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̯̘͈̰̣̮̞͎̜̩̞̝̺̬̥̩̭̬̘̲͓̫̯̱̮͉̞̺̥̰̪̺͍͔̼̲̞̗͖̻̮̠̳̠̳̩̥̦̱̯̬̻̬̮͉͍̠͍̬̪̙̰̞̜͔͉̘͇̗̣͙͇͍̠̖̭̹̘͕̪̗̻̳̟͎͈̻̺̞͕̘͓̮͍̣̜̝͚̺͉̹̩̖̟̖͓͕͙̙̥̜͎͖̤̗̘̥͈̝͚̻̳̤̹̲̲̦̼̮̦͎̟̼̫̗̹̤̰̝͇̣̭̥̙̟̺̖̝̯̞͇̠͖̺̰̱̠̰̹͉̣̩̩̮͉͇͉̮̙͚̼̹̼̖͍̼̻̰̦̘͙͉͖͈̣̠͈̳̙̫͚̙̠̼̤̫̹͉̪̦͚̤̮̟̱͙̹͚̬̗̼̱̲͕̼̮̦̗͕̠̬̫̰̗̤̯̹̝͖̼̪̩̲̙̣̦̞͎͈̱̼̯̣̘̗̠͚̰̯̫̠̤̘͚̩͈̗̦̗̘̻̝̣̣̘̲̺̜̥̜̺̳̻̜͙̱͖̙̪̙͉̞̰͖͓̟͕͓̠̬̣̹̬̹͍̘͙̲̘̠̬͓̹̱̪̗̪͙̮̖̰̳͕̝̦͈͙̹̯͎͉̫͔̠̙̩̮͓̼͎̜̫̙͈̼̩͎̮̟̗̲̮̣͕̝̮͍̳͓̬͕̭̯͙͖̝̲̠̺͖͚̩̞̘̱͓̺̠͍͈̜̯͍͍̤͚̹̰̳̳̫̼̲̤̜̭̙͈̜͚͖̩̼̮͇̘̘͇͎̯̖̹̙̙͉̝͖͓̞͇̰͍̻͓̺̤̼̣̼̣̺͇̫̻̹̙̹̝͖̰̠̰̗̰̝̱̙͉͓̹͍̹͈̣̜͙̬͙̞̯̞̱̪̜̙̭̩̱͕̤̰̖̫͇̦̣̞̩̲͎̰̹̘̹̣͉̹̩̩̰̤̹̲͕̹͙̗͇̝̦͎̰͕̠̹͖̰͇͙͍͍̱̪̣̘̹̣̺͕͔͓͓̞͈̲͕̼̝̼̼͖͔͕̮͍̞̼͔̞̩̤̖̫̘̜̪͈̗͖̝̭̼͙̮̠̺̻͍̞̙̻̻̖̜̰͍̹͍̰̥͈̦̻͙̱̤̙̱̯͎̼̹̻̩̼̣̦̤͎̳̯̝̭͓̣̰͓͙̖̘̭̤͙͕̹̺͓̩͕͎̟͔͈̺͖̹̦̠͓̪͍͕͓͍̥̭̞͔̼̯̘̜͇̭̲̭͚͎̱̙͈̘̭̪͙̙̗̩͖͇͚͕̰͎̻̜͉̟̫̻̖̝͇̪̜̲̩͚̠̤̮̻̦̯̞̙͕͎͍̖̰̩͉̱͎͔̤̪̮̞͍͎͇̖̯͎̱͇̰̹̩̫͚̫͕͓̦͓̰̹͖̠̟̹͙̲̥̼̠̙͉̖̜̭̬̻͉͚̙̩̫̯͎͚͎͉͉͎̟̦̦͖͈͙̝̦͍̰̲̯̤̻̪̣̣͇̞̯̤͚̥͇̥̫̦͉͇̘̰̺̯̜̻͕̗̮̜͓̖̺͍̹̰̳̟̺̮͓͈͙̭̭̦̱̗͍͖̳̹̥̭͇̼̰̬͖͔̻̱͓̠͎̫̮̻͔͔̝̹̩̮͕̥͇̭̠̗̻̻̼͚͓͍̦̦̥̣̖̥̮̱̹̮̦̣̝̥͍̖̰̱̻͎̱̝̳̮͔̝̺͉̗̹͕͙̝̘̙͉͕̜̮͚̗̼̩͇̱̗̺̭͉͈̱̤͈̬̲͙͓̤͈̻͕̳̙̰̯͚͎̠̺̦̯͎̜̺̖̥͕̖̰̹͈̼̣̲̤̲͈̦͉̲̫͓̫͍͕̫͚͖̭̪̞͖̤͙͔̝̩̰̱̯̤̲̮͈͇͉̜̭͎͚͖͍͇̤̮͚̫̣͎͚̼̮̯͓͉͚̗̤͚̮͈̙̤̣̦͖̦̪̙͔͍̟̹̖̘͙̥͈̖̭̘͇͓̞̹͚̜͕̩͚̗̘̞̞͖̤̫͍̝̖̘̖̦̳̜͔͎̘̘̙͓̻͚͕͎͎̳̝̬̯̙̲͈͖̹̝͇̟̗̬̦̹̭͎̭̱͍̜̠̤͙̗̙͚͎̫̰̺̤̙̹̥̮̺̗̥̼̜̟̦̣̰̩͕͔͈̲̹̝̙͉͉̯̳̜̜͔͉̦͈̤͖̭̹̰̳̥͓̰̖͉̻̩̳̫̘̞̗̲̲̮̱̤̦̤͉̙̙̻̠̝̖͓̥͙͙̤̺͇͈̮̲̗͖̮͚͙̹̭̫̖͕̤̯̟̬̹̙̦͓͇̥̭̮̪͔̘͉̖̱̘̼͍̣͙̯̥͚͉̥͉̙̗͕̲̳̣͔̰͎͖̣̲̜̣̠̺̯̤͍̤̫͙̩̯̫̰͚̥͓̦̥̻͕̠̣̺̣͎̱̠̭̙̩̪̼̝͍̯̫̮̬̜̯̙̗̯͈̣̹̬̮̠̗̖̮̤̖̬̭̻̠͕̖̦͎̭͔̫̜̬̱͉͙̲̪̥̺̻̦͎̦͓̞̪̞̙̗̳̩͔̖̬̲͈̮̙̬̺̺̠̱̞̼̙͖̹̣̤̠͉͉͎̣̱̫̘͈̟̻̺̞̟͚̳͚͖͔͕̞͖̫͙͍̹͚̲̹̰̤̩̦̘̟̮̬̻͉͔͔͙̼̺̘͖͇͖̳̖͔̪̣̳͖̯̙̺̹̯̱̜̹̝̪̯͍̟̲͙̘̯̱͔̼̮̮͓̫̝̣̦͕͕̠̯̖͍̱͕̪͙͚̝̩̜͔̬̯̼͔̗̘̩̟̤̭̼͉̩̲̼̟͚͍͉͙̣̤̠̬̳̬͖̣̖̹̦̗̦̪̜͉̼̯̙͖̥̰̲̦̜̺͙̪͉̗̘͓̣̺͉̲̲͈̺̣̗͖̰̙̥̘̞̼̤̫͉̳̭͈̳̤̗̦̮͇̘͉̹͖̲͎̖̙̳̭̯̮̙̙̱͔̼̥̱̖̺̭̲̻̩̯̺̠̯͕̜̥̘̬͔̣̼̲͓̤̟͔̙̳̮̗̩̹̹͎̭̼͔̙̹̲̱͍͓̝̜̠̰͚͇͔͓͇͓̰͖̩͇͈͍̳͔̺͍͓̙͈͖̳͎͖̰̩̦̖͓̯͚̜̦̙̤͕̗̙̣̝̰̲̘͈̪̦̟͈͖̝̼̥̲̙̘͓̙̪̣̣̗̰̞̘͔̣͚̲͎̦͎̼̩͔̬͎̝̰̼͉̟͉̤̗̮͔̘̩͔̼͚̥̥͉͍̙̯̞̙̣͍̥̤̬͎̖̳̥̥̞̪̞̲͔͙̯̺̮̖̣̪̥͔̖͖̞̰͈̗̳͙̥̪̱͍͇̝̣̱̩̹͚̜̟̜̮̤̖̺͈̗̤̳͉̫̰̭̪͙͙̹͇̻̰̥͔̻̝͖̲̫̺̗͔͓̦͍̠̘̝̦͚̬͍̜̣̠̦̤͓̖͎͔̱̗͈̙̩͕͓̫̱̹͙̞̳̙͔͉͖͓̠͕̙͖̹̥̻͓̘̰̜̥̯̪̦̥̭̜̪̱̠̹̘͔̻̯͚̱͇̹̰͉̤͖̹̫̟͕̫͙̟̟̞̪̫͙̣̪͙̻̮͙̺͇̹̲̥̗̫̤͔͎̙̖̳̘͔͎̰͚̰͚̥͚͙̣͚̜̘͖͚̲̻̭͓̱̤̹̥̗̬̗͔͈̳͖̹̦̝̩͚̳̻̰͓̘̜͇̼̥̫̩̱̱̠͈̩̼̯̺̫̦̫͈͈̫͉̯͖̞̝͚̖̰̱̗͖̳̙̱̲̘̪̖̮̝̼̫̬̣͇̖̠̯̩͖̩͓̞̤̭̠͕͔̖͖͕̱̣͇͍͈̤͉̣̲͖̳͈͍̣̱̗̩̦̳̩̼̫̹͕͉̥̼͔̹̼͙͇̭̣̝͈͖̜̜͎̣̟̜̘͈̣̩͈̩̦̗̖̯̩̺̩̣̼̘͔̝͍̻͔̟̙͚̹̠͕̼̼͔̱͖͖̪͇̰̬̮̝̟̦̘̦̦̜̠̼̭͉̳̲͙̰̮̦̠͕̦̘͔̘͍̭̻͖̜͎̯̲̞̮̤͈̗̲̭̠̠̪̹̳̤̯͍̥̩͉̬̬̟̦͓̹̱̤̹̲̪̦͍̼̩̭̲͕̟͎͓̩͚͇̙̫̜̩̙͎̣̰͖̮͍̩̝̣̘̫̣͈͕̰̬͎̘͈̦̜͈̠̺̙̥͎͙̺͙̙͎̪̫̙͈̤̫̠̥͖͚͔͙̱̣̫̯̭̪̼̘̞̭̺̺̖̘̮͖̮̯̜̳̜̹̬̫̲̺͕͕̣̮̞̫̱̪̥͓͍̜̩̖̭̳̟̼̖̫̤̬͈̺̤̖͕̮̞͇̱̫̺̺̰̭̙̖̪̪̜̗̬͙͚̗̺̘̯̲̦̘̗̹̮̮̞̦̹̘͉̰̗͖̣̠̜̹̝͙̬̞͓̬̪̮̤̬̰̻͙̤̜̟̞̮̟̼̳̣̦̫͖̝̙̱̜̬̖̳̻̟̭̫̦̩̙̺̝͈̙̝̹̪͉̹͍̠̲͉͔͙͙̦̲̞̠͉̙͇̱̹̹̟̯̩̟͎͉̲̟͉̰̭̦̥͔̲̦̻͓̗̻͕̰̲͎̘͚͓̙̗̼̪̫̜͚̪͉̱̠͇̺̯̤͎͍͔̪͕̱̺̱̮̥͈̘̳̠͔͚̲̰͎̞̫͙͙͓̩̗͎̤̼̝̠͔̙̳͓̻̰̙͕̞͚͖̥͙̤̹̪̻͉͖̘̱̠̠̗̯͍̳̳̜̤̱̥̬̫̮̣͔͖̥̤̗̟͍͕̝͇͕̭͚̤̲̹͍̜͇̳͇̝̟̙͓̺̯̠̙̝̱̭̞̮̻̟͖̣̱̟̱̝͇͈̜͖̞̝̖̤͚̫̝̖̥̩͉̣̪̼͔̩̣͎̗͔̳̥͓̭̳͔͙͖̙̥̗̻͔̤̺͖͙̩͙͍̫̦̰̦̞̺̫͚͍͓̥̭̬̦͙͙̝͍̝̣͕̜̗̹̝͚̝͕̰̟͙͔̝̺̝͉̭͉̬̠̠͖͖̙̲̙͚͔̘̪͕̩͓̦̫̩̯͉̲̻̩̺̘͇͖̼͓̘̼̻̖̫̝͎̣̖̹͓̖̺̜͍͓͙̙̪̪̭͍̗̤͎̗̗̲̟͎̖̜̤̦̠̹̠͕͎̮̭͈͖̥̟̳̺̩̯̞̦̮̗̣̰͓̟̳͕̤͈̦̫̝͚̺͎̘̣̜̜̳̙̟̮͉̜̣̫͉͔͖͇͉̟̤͕͕̣͓̠̩͍̣͈͓̗͎̺̫̻͚̱̳̫̲̙͚̞̳̬̭̖̥̘̺̬̳̜̩̙̗̖͕̤͙̥̲̗̣͎̩͎̩̬̼̤̝̫̩̖͉̪͔͉̻̣̗͚̳̘̯̙̖̠̲̹̪̼͍̭̫̥͕͈̻̠̣̠͈̳̲͇̞͖̭͔̩̣͙̯̠̪̯͖͎̰̱͇̙̬̭͉̣͈̗͖̻̙͎͈͖̤͈͎̰̭̰̩͚͕̼̙̤̥͚̟̫͈͇̜͈̲̥͕̰̱̯̞͙̗͖͚̫̝͎͇̼̜̣̹̯̙͉̼̞͓̻͎̦̭̤͕͖̫̫̝̳̻͚̺͈̘͐̄̎͐̃̔̽̋͊̿̏̄̈́̀̍̑̈́͑̑̾́́͛͛͑̿̂͋̀̽̇̆̓̉̂̄̓̾̅̈̈́͋̌̊̅̈́̍͊̾̐́̋̈́͋̋̀̈́̍́͊̉̉͂̓̈́̄̇̇̈͊̐̒̈́͆͂͒̏̃̑̀̈́̅́́̂̑́̾̍͗̆͑̓͒͊͌̋̃̋͊̀̒͊͛͒̀̓̇͊͌̃͋̽̾̔͑̽̄͂́̀̓̉̿̑̌̈̾̀͛̓̆̀̋͌̾̈́̓̇͛̈́̓͑̂̍͆̀̂͐̅̿̑̌͊̿͒̊̽̂̈́́͑̇̐̈́͆̋̂͑̐̎͗͛̋͂̓͊̂͂̍͐́̽͗̈́̊͒͑̐͊̄̀̆̌́̐̉̌͋͛̓͆̈́̿͑̈́͛̀̀́̅̓͛̋̅̓̉̋̀̀̌̈̎̓͊̋̊̅̋͌̀̑͒̊̀̀̔́̎̎̐̌̋̃̂͊͆̽̂̔͛͐̓̐͑̇͋̓̀̈́̈̓͌͌̇̓̀̋̿̿̏̍͗͗̀͂͗̑̐̄̀̊̀̄̿͆́͂̔̿͌̃̋̈̽͂͂͗͒̽̓̀̓͒́̐̅͆̓̀͌́̽̒̈͗̃̈̀̉̽̑̒̍͗̊̄̂̅̑́͐̎̇͗͗͆̎̆̏̾͑͊͌̿́͐̋̀̈̽̔͆͛̓͌͂͐́̈͆̾͐̿̈́́̉̎̅͒̅̂̎̌̉̃͌̎̆̾̊̆́͋̀͆͛̐̆͒͊̌́͒͛̎̏̈͋̓̆͐̂͑̃̓̄͒̐̏́̊͐̇̾̎̈́͑̇̔̊͛͗̀̔̐͊̆̾͗̊̂̇͐̿̈͆̓͌̋̿͗̂͐̔̅͑́͊̍̉̎̉̀̄̊̒͊̇͒̓̅̍̽̏͊̊̔̄̓̈́͊͂͂͂̌́̑̂͌̊͂̂̅̏͋̾̒͛̋̍̊̊̓̿̌̉͑̈̈́̑́̄̓͗̇̾̈́̈̀͌̌̿̍̏͛̎͐̓͛̓͌̊̐͗̑̀̉́͑̅̍̿͆̔̌̌̍̅͐̀́̆̂̎̽̊̉̏̃̇̿̅͐̎̉̀̋̒͊̋̐́̿̎̓͛̐͆̿̽̾͋̎̾̈́̈́̀́̿̔̓̍͛̓͗͋̐͂̈́̑́̿̊͐͗͂́͆̐̀̽͆̃̊̄̈̇̃̐͌̐͑̃̐̂̆͑̅͊̈̏́̏͐̈́͋̈́̍̀̂̊̈̂̓̋̍̌͛̐̅̈̔̋͛̀͂̏̀̓̒̽̆̐̿̏̏̇͑̎̊̓̌͗́͗͒̆͂̓̈́́͊̌̍͒͑̇͐͑̈́͊̾̈̑̋͐̽́̀̋͐̂͋̽̀͒̇̍̈́͐͋͆̌̌͊̽̎͑͛͐̈́̂̒̓̆͑͒̊̔̂̔̊͐̏̐͂̐̈́̔̿́̓̃͐͌̾̄͌̅̓̋̏͑̊́͋͌̎͆̆͊̾̇͋́͒̏͂͊̊͒̋́͗̒̓̓̓͆̌͌̂̄̔̓̄́̏̆̈̿̌̅͑̆̓̿͌̎̋̽͌̒̍̂̉̄̈́̓͑̀͐̽́͊̾̈͌̆̑́̍̈͆͗̏̂͗̓̋̉͊͑̍̿͆͗̈́̈̂̄̔̓͛̇̀͑̉̎̂̓̈́̃̿̊̓̒͑̈̿͋͊͗͂̃̈́͋̈́̓̌̽̈́̓̄͂̀̂̊͛̈́͌̃͌̒͊͂̔͒̓̿̋͑̊̎̊̏̽͊̀͆̿̏̏̈́͑̾̇̎͋͋͗͗͂̔̄̐͗̀̐̉͗̍̔͌̉́̈́͌́͛̀͒̀̏͊̔̆̒͛̽̈́̂̾͐͌͑̆̀̽̈́̂̏̉͆̽̇͂̍̔̀̍̋̇̊̿̃͗̿̽̆͑́̽̇͂̆̒̊̽̎̓̊̊͑̑̿̂͑̈͒̊̎̔͗́͒̔͊̑͋̈́̿͌̐͐͑͑͌̅̃͒́̒̀̑̉̀̾̐̀͑̈́͂̔́́̂̈̀̾̐͆̄́̅́̆̑́̈͌̅̄̂̀͒̄̾͂͐̊͌̌͗͋̊̽͆̌̍̈͒̍̑̀͂̑̿͂͐̽̏̂͂̽̋̃̓̊͊͌̾̄́̐̑̅̉͌̑̏̎̈́̌̐̐̆̒͂͋̓͋͌͋͗͑̃̎͋̋̈́̉͐͛̿̆͋̐̍̎̉̂͐́̔̈́̾́̌̎̈́͐͋̉͑̏̔͛̄̅͑̄̃̋̀̆̔͛̔̈́̈́̇͋̔̄̍̒͛̌͂̀͑̈́̐̽̄́̉̀͑́͛̔́͋̔̈́͗̀̓̒͒͐̈̽͂͐̾͋͛́̑͛̋̑̓͋͂͌̈́̀̈́̐̊͆̋͗͊͌̔̃͒͐̄̆̈̌̽̊͆͛́͒̆̓̆̓̽̓̆̈́͑̓̂́̀͗̿́̾͊̆̌͒̈́̎́̈́͑͛͊͛̃͊̅̄͆̒̿̑̏̈́̋̆̈́̓͗̏̓̋́̈́̀͐̋̇̍͊̏̄̈́̔͗́̽͌̓̔̌̃̓͗̀̾̔̈́̓̓̈̇͐̏͋̓̂̐̌̓̈́̾̋̈́̇̂̇͂́͊͒͒͐͂̐̅̆͗̂̾́̍̆͂̔͋̆̈́̇̃̽̌̉̇̐̐͑͛̐̎̑̑̄̏͛̏̀́̆͆̂̓̿̏͆̇́̾̋́̄͛̔̈́̔͌̏̐͗͊͒͋̏̎̈́͋͋̏̓̐̀́̾̄̌͒̀̿͊͑̈́͑̏̈͆̊̈́́͐̎͌̊̈́̂̏̍̓̉̔̄͛̈́̋̅͊̅̌̋̎̏̏͐̒͂́̀̔̈́̽͑̋̋͋͂̓̉̍̀̂̌̈́̎̉̽̆̎̍͗̊̿̌̀̽̈́̋̓̈́̑̂̎́̃̔͆͌̍́̊̀́̇̐̂̋͗̅̑̓̐̿̂̏̄̀̔̾͌̈́̑̂͗̆̓̆͆̄́̾̆̄͐͂͆͐́̉́̌̅̅̿̅̽͊̋̎̔͛͆́̉͋̒̇͗̐̐̈́͛̍̾̈͆̅́͒̒̿̄̅̍̌̽́̌̓̊̾̇̀̓̅́̀͒̌̇̇͗͆̇̑͒̅́̀̒̓̄̍͒̋̓͛̏͂̏̊̈́̽̄͑̾̓̋̊̾͂̌͆̿̈́́̍́͋͛͒͌͛̌̇̔̆̋̌̀̐̆͑̉̃̓͗̅́̉̀̐̒̀̈́̀̃́̑̈̆͋͐̃͒̀͊̌͐̉̑̈̑̐̏̅̈́̓́̀̂̍͆̉̾̎́̐̂́̑̌̋͊̂̎͂͑̑͒̓̐̃̔̋̔̉͂̎͐͛̏̈̈́͛̀̓̓̍̈́͆̋̓́̃̂̿͛̈́̾̄͊̊̄́̉͋̐́̈̎̄̌͌̐͛̌̓͋͗̉͐̀̌̒͊̿̂̐̓͊͛͌̔̀̈́̏̔͛̓̍̋́́̒͑͑͑́͂̽̍̀̀̏̽͆̓͆̐͒̋̎̐͌̾̃̅̑̍́͑̎͗̐̍͊̆̾̐̀̃̅̏͘̚͘̚͘̚̚̚̕͘̚̚͘͘̕̚͘̚͘̕̕̚̕͘͘̚͘͘͘͘̕͘͘͘͘͘̚͘͘̚̕͘̚͘̚̕̕̕̕̕̚̚̕͘̚͘̕̚͘̚͘̚̚̕̚͘̕͘̚͘̚̚̕͘̚̚̚̕͘͘̕͘̚͘̕͘̕͘̕͘̕̚̕͘̚̕͘̚̚̚̚̕̚̚͘̕̚̕̚̕͘̕͘͘̚͘̕̚͘̕̕̚̚̕̚̚͘̕̕͘͘͘̕̚̚̚͘͘͘͘̚̕̚̕̚̕̕͘̕͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͝͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͠͠͠͝͝͠͝͝͠͝͠͝͠͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͝͝͠͠͠͠͠͝͠͠͝͠͠͠͠͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͠͝͠͠͝͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅ .̴̨̨̨̢̡̧̨̨̡̢̢̨̧̢̨̡̢̨̨̨̨̨̨̡̧̨̨̨̡̨̡̧̧̨̢̢̢̧̡̢̨̧̢̡̢̧̧̢̨̢̧̡̢̧̢̧̨̧̢̢̢̢̢̡̡̡̨̨̧̧̢̡̨̧̡̢̡̡̧̢̡̢̨̢̡̧̧̡̨̡̧̡̨̨̧̡̡̨̢̧̧̨̧̡̧̢̢̢̨̨̨̨̨̢̡̢̡̨̧̡̧̨̧̡̨̧̧̨̨̨̧̧̡̢̨̧̧̡̨̧̨̢̡̢̨̡̧̢̡̢̧̡̢̧̡̡̧̡̢̧̢̧̧̧̡̨̢̧̡̧̡̢̧̨̨̢̨̨̨̡̧̧̡̨̢̨̨̨̡̨̢̨̢̧̡̢̨̡̧̢̧̨̢̡̢̧̡̧̡̨̢̨̨̨̢̢̡̧̡̧̧̢̨̨̡̡̡̧̡̢̡̡̨̢̨̧̧̨̡̡̢̢̧̡̢̧̡̧̢̧̢̡̧̨̨̧̢̨̨̡̡̧̨̧̢̢̧̨̧̡̨̨̡̡̡̡̡̢̧̨̢̡̨̧̧̨̨̢̧̢̢̡̧̧̨̢̢̡̨̡̨̧̨̢̡̢̡̡̧̢̧̢̨̡̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̯̘͈̰̣̮̞͎̜̩̞̝̺̬̥̩̭̬̘̲͓̫̯̱̮͉̞̺̥̰̪̺͍͔̼̲̞̗͖̻̮̠̳̠̳̩̥̦̱̯̬̻̬̮͉͍̠͍̬̪̙̰̞̜͔͉̘͇̗̣͙͇͍̠̖̭̹̘͕̪̗̻̳̟͎͈̻̺̞͕̘͓̮͍̣̜̝͚̺͉̹̩̖̟̖͓͕͙̙̥̜͎͖̤̗̘̥͈̝͚̻̳̤̹̲̲̦̼̮̦͎̟̼̫̗̹̤̰̝͇̣̭̥̙̟̺̖̝̯̞͇̠͖̺̰̱̠̰̹͉̣̩̩̮͉͇͉̮̙͚̼̹̼̖͍̼̻̰̦̘͙͉͖͈̣̠͈̳̙̫͚̙̠̼̤̫̹͉̪̦͚̤̮̟̱͙̹͚̬̗̼̱̲͕̼̮̦̗͕̠̬̫̰̗̤̯̹̝͖̼̪̩̲̙̣̦̞͎͈̱̼̯̣̘̗̠͚̰̯̫̠̤̘͚̩͈̗̦̗̘̻̝̣̣̘̲̺̜̥̜̺̳̻̜͙̱͖̙̪̙͉̞̰͖͓̟͕͓̠̬̣̹̬̹͍̘͙̲̘̠̬͓̹̱̪̗̪͙̮̖̰̳͕̝̦͈͙̹̯͎͉̫͔̠̙̩̮͓̼͎̜̫̙͈̼̩͎̮̟̗̲̮̣͕̝̮͍̳͓̬͕̭̯͙͖̝̲̠̺͖͚̩̞̘̱͓̺̠͍͈̜̯͍͍̤͚̹̰̳̳̫̼̲̤̜̭̙͈̜͚͖̩̼̮͇̘̘͇͎̯̖̹̙̙͉̝͖͓̞͇̰͍̻͓̺̤̼̣̼̣̺͇̫̻̹̙̹̝͖̰̠̰̗̰̝̱̙͉͓̹͍̹͈̣̜͙̬͙̞̯̞̱̪̜̙̭̩̱͕̤̰̖̫͇̦̣̞̩̲͎̰̹̘̹̣͉̹̩̩̰̤̹̲͕̹͙̗͇̝̦͎̰͕̠̹͖̰͇͙͍͍̱̪̣̘̹̣̺͕͔͓͓̞͈̲͕̼̝̼̼͖͔͕̮͍̞̼͔̞̩̤̖̫̘̜̪͈̗͖̝̭̼͙̮̠̺̻͍̞̙̻̻̖̜̰͍̹͍̰̥͈̦̻͙̱̤̙̱̯͎̼̹̻̩̼̣̦̤͎̳̯̝̭͓̣̰͓͙̖̘̭̤͙͕̹̺͓̩͕͎̟͔͈̺͖̹̦̠͓̪͍͕͓͍̥̭̞͔̼̯̘̜͇̭̲̭͚͎̱̙͈̘̭̪͙̙̗̩͖͇͚͕̰͎̻̜͉̟̫̻̖̝͇̪̜̲̩͚̠̤̮̻̦̯̞̙͕͎͍̖̰̩͉̱͎͔̤̪̮̞͍͎͇̖̯͎̱͇̰̹̩̫͚̫͕͓̦͓̰̹͖̠̟̹͙̲̥̼̠̙͉̖̜̭̬̻͉͚̙̩̫̯͎͚͎͉͉͎̟̦̦͖͈͙̝̦͍̰̲̯̤̻̪̣̣͇̞̯̤͚̥͇̥̫̦͉͇̘̰̺̯̜̻͕̗̮̜͓̖̺͍̹̰̳̟̺̮͓͈͙̭̭̦̱̗͍͖̳̹̥̭͇̼̰̬͖͔̻̱͓̠͎̫̮̻͔͔̝̹̩̮͕̥͇̭̠̗̻̻̼͚͓͍̦̦̥̣̖̥̮̱̹̮̦̣̝̥͍̖̰̱̻͎̱̝̳̮͔̝̺͉̗̹͕͙̝̘̙͉͕̜̮͚̗̼̩͇̱̗̺̭͉͈̱̤͈̬̲͙͓̤͈̻͕̳̙̰̯͚͎̠̺̦̯͎̜̺̖̥͕̖̰̹͈̼̣̲̤̲͈̦͉̲̫͓̫͍͕̫͚͖̭̪̞͖̤͙͔̝̩̰̱̯̤̲̮͈͇͉̜̭͎͚͖͍͇̤̮͚̫̣͎͚̼̮̯͓͉͚̗̤͚̮͈̙̤̣̦͖̦̪̙͔͍̟̹̖̘͙̥͈̖̭̘͇͓̞̹͚̜͕̩͚̗̘̞̞͖̤̫͍̝̖̘̖̦̳̜͔͎̘̘̙͓̻͚͕͎͎̳̝̬̯̙̲͈͖̹̝͇̟̗̬̦̹̭͎̭̱͍̜̠̤͙̗̙͚͎̫̰̺̤̙̹̥̮̺̗̥̼̜̟̦̣̰̩͕͔͈̲̹̝̙͉͉̯̳̜̜͔͉̦͈̤͖̭̹̰̳̥͓̰̖͉̻̩̳̫̘̞̗̲̲̮̱̤̦̤͉̙̙̻̠̝̖͓̥͙͙̤̺͇͈̮̲̗͖̮͚͙̹̭̫̖͕̤̯̟̬̹̙̦͓͇̥̭̮̪͔̘͉̖̱̘̼͍̣͙̯̥͚͉̥͉̙̗͕̲̳̣͔̰͎͖̣̲̜̣̠̺̯̤͍̤̫͙̩̯̫̰͚̥͓̦̥̻͕̠̣̺̣͎̱̠̭̙̩̪̼̝͍̯̫̮̬̜̯̙̗̯͈̣̹̬̮̠̗̖̮̤̖̬̭̻̠͕̖̦͎̭͔̫̜̬̱͉͙̲̪̥̺̻̦͎̦͓̞̪̞̙̗̳̩͔̖̬̲͈̮̙̬̺̺̠̱̞̼̙͖̹̣̤̠͉͉͎̣̱̫̘͈̟̻̺̞̟͚̳͚͖͔͕̞͖̫͙͍̹͚̲̹̰̤̩̦̘̟̮̬̻͉͔͔͙̼̺̘͖͇͖̳̖͔̪̣̳͖̯̙̺̹̯̱̜̹̝̪̯͍̟̲͙̘̯̱͔̼̮̮͓̫̝̣̦͕͕̠̯̖͍̱͕̪͙͚̝̩̜͔̬̯̼͔̗̘̩̟̤̭̼͉̩̲̼̟͚͍͉͙̣̤̠̬̳̬͖̣̖̹̦̗̦̪̜͉̼̯̙͖̥̰̲̦̜̺͙̪͉̗̘͓̣̺͉̲̲͈̺̣̗͖̰̙̥̘̞̼̤̫͉̳̭͈̳̤̗̦̮͇̘͉̹͖̲͎̖̙̳̭̯̮̙̙̱͔̼̥̱̖̺̭̲̻̩̯̺̠̯͕̜̥̘̬͔̣̼̲͓̤̟͔̙̳̮̗̩̹̹͎̭̼͔̙̹̲̱͍͓̝̜̠̰͚͇͔͓͇͓̰͖̩͇͈͍̳͔̺͍͓̙͈͖̳͎͖̰̩̦̖͓̯͚̜̦̙̤͕̗̙̣̝̰̲̘͈̪̦̟͈͖̝̼̥̲̙̘͓̙̪̣̣̗̰̞̘͔̣͚̲͎̦͎̼̩͔̬͎̝̰̼͉̟͉̤̗̮͔̘̩͔̼͚̥̥͉͍̙̯̞̙̣͍̥̤̬͎̖̳̥̥̞̪̞̲͔͙̯̺̮̖̣̪̥͔̖͖̞̰͈̗̳͙̥̪̱͍͇̝̣̱̩̹͚̜̟̜̮̤̖̺͈̗̤̳͉̫̰̭̪͙͙̹͇̻̰̥͔̻̝͖̲̫̺̗͔͓̦͍̠̘̝̦͚̬͍̜̣̠̦̤͓̖͎͔̱̗͈̙̩͕͓̫̱̹͙̞̳̙͔͉͖͓̠͕̙͖̹̥̻͓̘̰̜̥̯̪̦̥̭̜̪̱̠̹̘͔̻̯͚̱͇̹̰͉̤͖̹̫̟͕̫͙̟̟̞̪̫͙̣̪͙̻̮͙̺͇̹̲̥̗̫̤͔͎̙̖̳̘͔͎̰͚̰͚̥͚͙̣͚̜̘͖͚̲̻̭͓̱̤̹̥̗̬̗͔͈̳͖̹̦̝̩͚̳̻̰͓̘̜͇̼̥̫̩̱̱̠͈̩̼̯̺̫̦̫͈͈̫͉̯͖̞̝͚̖̰̱̗͖̳̙̱̲̘̪̖̮̝̼̫̬̣͇̖̠̯̩͖̩͓̞̤̭̠͕͔̖͖͕̱̣͇͍͈̤͉̣̲͖̳͈͍̣̱̗̩̦̳̩̼̫̹͕͉̥̼͔̹̼͙͇̭̣̝͈͖̜̜͎̣̟̜̘͈̣̩͈̩̦̗̖̯̩̺̩̣̼̘͔̝͍̻͔̟̙͚̹̠͕̼̼͔̱͖͖̪͇̰̬̮̝̟̦̘̦̦̜̠̼̭͉̳̲͙̰̮̦̠͕̦̘͔̘͍̭̻͖̜͎̯̲̞̮̤͈̗̲̭̠̠̪̹̳̤̯͍̥̩͉̬̬̟̦͓̹̱̤̹̲̪̦͍̼̩̭̲͕̟͎͓̩͚͇̙̫̜̩̙͎̣̰͖̮͍̩̝̣̘̫̣͈͕̰̬͎̘͈̦̜͈̠̺̙̥͎͙̺͙̙͎̪̫̙͈̤̫̠̥͖͚͔͙̱̣̫̯̭̪̼̘̞̭̺̺̖̘̮͖̮̯̜̳̜̹̬̫̲̺͕͕̣̮̞̫̱̪̥͓͍̜̩̖̭̳̟̼̖̫̤̬͈̺̤̖͕̮̞͇̱̫̺̺̰̭̙̖̪̪̜̗̬͙͚̗̺̘̯̲̦̘̗̹̮̮̞̦̹̘͉̰̗͖̣̠̜̹̝͙̬̞͓̬̪̮̤̬̰̻͙̤̜̟̞̮̟̼̳̣̦̫͖̝̙̱̜̬̖̳̻̟̭̫̦̩̙̺̝͈̙̝̹̪͉̹͍̠̲͉͔͙͙̦̲̞̠͉̙͇̱̹̹̟̯̩̟͎͉̲̟͉̰̭̦̥͔̲̦̻͓̗̻͕̰̲͎̘͚͓̙̗̼̪̫̜͚̪͉̱̠͇̺̯̤͎͍͔̪͕̱̺̱̮̥͈̘̳̠͔͚̲̰͎̞̫͙͙͓̩̗͎̤̼̝̠͔̙̳͓̻̰̙͕̞͚͖̥͙̤̹̪̻͉͖̘̱̠̠̗̯͍̳̳̜̤̱̥̬̫̮̣͔͖̥̤̗̟͍͕̝͇͕̭͚̤̲̹͍̜͇̳͇̝̟̙͓̺̯̠̙̝̱̭̞̮̻̟͖̣̱̟̱̝͇͈̜͖̞̝̖̤͚̫̝̖̥̩͉̣̪̼͔̩̣͎̗͔̳̥͓̭̳͔͙͖̙̥̗̻͔̤̺͖͙̩͙͍̫̦̰̦̞̺̫͚͍͓̥̭̬̦͙͙̝͍̝̣͕̜̗̹̝͚̝͕̰̟͙͔̝̺̝͉̭͉̬̠̠͖͖̙̲̙͚͔̘̪͕̩͓̦̫̩̯͉̲̻̩̺̘͇͖̼͓̘̼̻̖̫̝͎̣̖̹͓̖̺̜͍͓͙̙̪̪̭͍̗̤͎̗̗̲̟͎̖̜̤̦̠̹̠͕͎̮̭͈͖̥̟̳̺̩̯̞̦̮̗̣̰͓̟̳͕̤͈̦̫̝͚̺͎̘̣̜̜̳̙̟̮͉̜̣̫͉͔͖͇͉̟̤͕͕̣͓̠̩͍̣͈͓̗͎̺̫̻͚̱̳̫̲̙͚̞̳̬̭̖̥̘̺̬̳̜̩̙̗̖͕̤͙̥̲̗̣͎̩͎̩̬̼̤̝̫̩̖͉̪͔͉̻̣̗͚̳̘̯̙̖̠̲̹̪̼͍̭̫̥͕͈̻̠̣̠͈̳̲͇̞͖̭͔̩̣͙̯̠̪̯͖͎̰̱͇̙̬̭͉̣͈̗͖̻̙͎͈͖̤͈͎̰̭̰̩͚͕̼̙̤̥͚̟̫͈͇̜͈̲̥͕̰̱̯̞͙̗͖͚̫̝͎͇̼̜̣̹̯̙͉̼̞͓̻͎̦̭̤͕͖̫̫̝̳̻͚̺͈̘͐̄̎͐̃̔̽̋͊̿̏̄̈́̀̍̑̈́͑̑̾́́͛͛͑̿̂͋̀̽̇̆̓̉̂̄̓̾̅̈̈́͋̌̊̅̈́̍͊̾̐́̋̈́͋̋̀̈́̍́͊̉̉͂̓̈́̄̇̇̈͊̐̒̈́͆͂͒̏̃̑̀̈́̅́́̂̑́̾̍͗̆͑̓͒͊͌̋̃̋͊̀̒͊͛͒̀̓̇͊͌̃͋̽̾̔͑̽̄͂́̀̓̉̿̑̌̈̾̀͛̓̆̀̋͌̾̈́̓̇͛̈́̓͑̂̍͆̀̂͐̅̿̑̌͊̿͒̊̽̂̈́́͑̇̐̈́͆̋̂͑̐̎͗͛̋͂̓͊̂͂̍͐́̽͗̈́̊͒͑̐͊̄̀̆̌́̐̉̌͋͛̓͆̈́̿͑̈́͛̀̀́̅̓͛̋̅̓̉̋̀̀̌̈̎̓͊̋̊̅̋͌̀̑͒̊̀̀̔́̎̎̐̌̋̃̂͊͆̽̂̔͛͐̓̐͑̇͋̓̀̈́̈̓͌͌̇̓̀̋̿̿̏̍͗͗̀͂͗̑̐̄̀̊̀̄̿͆́͂̔̿͌̃̋̈̽͂͂͗͒̽̓̀̓͒́̐̅͆̓̀͌́̽̒̈͗̃̈̀̉̽̑̒̍͗̊̄̂̅̑́͐̎̇͗͗͆̎̆̏̾͑͊͌̿́͐̋̀̈̽̔͆͛̓͌͂͐́̈͆̾͐̿̈́́̉̎̅͒̅̂̎̌̉̃͌̎̆̾̊̆́͋̀͆͛̐̆͒͊̌́͒͛̎̏̈͋̓̆͐̂͑̃̓̄͒̐̏́̊͐̇̾̎̈́͑̇̔̊͛͗̀̔̐͊̆̾͗̊̂̇͐̿̈͆̓͌̋̿͗̂͐̔̅͑́͊̍̉̎̉̀̄̊̒͊̇͒̓̅̍̽̏͊̊̔̄̓̈́͊͂͂͂̌́̑̂͌̊͂̂̅̏͋̾̒͛̋̍̊̊̓̿̌̉͑̈̈́̑́̄̓͗̇̾̈́̈̀͌̌̿̍̏͛̎͐̓͛̓͌̊̐͗̑̀̉́͑̅̍̿͆̔̌̌̍̅͐̀́̆̂̎̽̊̉̏̃̇̿̅͐̎̉̀̋̒͊̋̐́̿̎̓͛̐͆̿̽̾͋̎̾̈́̈́̀́̿̔̓̍͛̓͗͋̐͂̈́̑́̿̊͐͗͂́͆̐̀̽͆̃̊̄̈̇̃̐͌̐͑̃̐̂̆͑̅͊̈̏́̏͐̈́͋̈́̍̀̂̊̈̂̓̋̍̌͛̐̅̈̔̋͛̀͂̏̀̓̒̽̆̐̿̏̏̇͑̎̊̓̌͗́͗͒̆͂̓̈́́͊̌̍͒͑̇͐͑̈́͊̾̈̑̋͐̽́̀̋͐̂͋̽̀͒̇̍̈́͐͋͆̌̌͊̽̎͑͛͐̈́̂̒̓̆͑͒̊̔̂̔̊͐̏̐͂̐̈́̔̿́̓̃͐͌̾̄͌̅̓̋̏͑̊́͋͌̎͆̆͊̾̇͋́͒̏͂͊̊͒̋́͗̒̓̓̓͆̌͌̂̄̔̓̄́̏̆̈̿̌̅͑̆̓̿͌̎̋̽͌̒̍̂̉̄̈́̓͑̀͐̽́͊̾̈͌̆̑́̍̈͆͗̏̂͗̓̋̉͊͑̍̿͆͗̈́̈̂̄̔̓͛̇̀͑̉̎̂̓̈́̃̿̊̓̒͑̈̿͋͊͗͂̃̈́͋̈́̓̌̽̈́̓̄͂̀̂̊͛̈́͌̃͌̒͊͂̔͒̓̿̋͑̊̎̊̏̽͊̀͆̿̏̏̈́͑̾̇̎͋͋͗͗͂̔̄̐͗̀̐̉͗̍̔͌̉́̈́͌́͛̀͒̀̏͊̔̆̒͛̽̈́̂̾͐͌͑̆̀̽̈́̂̏̉͆̽̇͂̍̔̀̍̋̇̊̿̃͗̿̽̆͑́̽̇͂̆̒̊̽̎̓̊̊͑̑̿̂͑̈͒̊̎̔͗́͒̔͊̑͋̈́̿͌̐͐͑͑͌̅̃͒́̒̀̑̉̀̾̐̀͑̈́͂̔́́̂̈̀̾̐͆̄́̅́̆̑́̈͌̅̄̂̀͒̄̾͂͐̊͌̌͗͋̊̽͆̌̍̈͒̍̑̀͂̑̿͂͐̽̏̂͂̽̋̃̓̊͊͌̾̄́̐̑̅̉͌̑̏̎̈́̌̐̐̆̒͂͋̓͋͌͋͗͑̃̎͋̋̈́̉͐͛̿̆͋̐̍̎̉̂͐́̔̈́̾́̌̎̈́͐͋̉͑̏̔͛̄̅͑̄̃̋̀̆̔͛̔̈́̈́̇͋̔̄̍̒͛̌͂̀͑̈́̐̽̄́̉̀͑́͛̔́͋̔̈́͗̀̓̒͒͐̈̽͂͐̾͋͛́̑͛̋̑̓͋͂͌̈́̀̈́̐̊͆̋͗͊͌̔̃͒͐̄̆̈̌̽̊͆͛́͒̆̓̆̓̽̓̆̈́͑̓̂́̀͗̿́̾͊̆̌͒̈́̎́̈́͑͛͊͛̃͊̅̄͆̒̿̑̏̈́̋̆̈́̓͗̏̓̋́̈́̀͐̋̇̍͊̏̄̈́̔͗́̽͌̓̔̌̃̓͗̀̾̔̈́̓̓̈̇͐̏͋̓̂̐̌̓̈́̾̋̈́̇̂̇͂́͊͒͒͐͂̐̅̆͗̂̾́̍̆͂̔͋̆̈́̇̃̽̌̉̇̐̐͑͛̐̎̑̑̄̏͛̏̀́̆͆̂̓̿̏͆̇́̾̋́̄͛̔̈́̔͌̏̐͗͊͒͋̏̎̈́͋͋̏̓̐̀́̾̄̌͒̀̿͊͑̈́͑̏̈͆̊̈́́͐̎͌̊̈́̂̏̍̓̉̔̄͛̈́̋̅͊̅̌̋̎̏̏͐̒͂́̀̔̈́̽͑̋̋͋͂̓̉̍̀̂̌̈́̎̉̽̆̎̍͗̊̿̌̀̽̈́̋̓̈́̑̂̎́̃̔͆͌̍́̊̀́̇̐̂̋͗̅̑̓̐̿̂̏̄̀̔̾͌̈́̑̂͗̆̓̆͆̄́̾̆̄͐͂͆͐́̉́̌̅̅̿̅̽͊̋̎̔͛͆́̉͋̒̇͗̐̐̈́͛̍̾̈͆̅́͒̒̿̄̅̍̌̽́̌̓̊̾̇̀̓̅́̀͒̌̇̇͗͆̇̑͒̅́̀̒̓̄̍͒̋̓͛̏͂̏̊̈́̽̄͑̾̓̋̊̾͂̌͆̿̈́́̍́͋͛͒͌͛̌̇̔̆̋̌̀̐̆͑̉̃̓͗̅́̉̀̐̒̀̈́̀̃́̑̈̆͋͐̃͒̀͊̌͐̉̑̈̑̐̏̅̈́̓́̀̂̍͆̉̾̎́̐̂́̑̌̋͊̂̎͂͑̑͒̓̐̃̔̋̔̉͂̎͐͛̏̈̈́͛̀̓̓̍̈́͆̋̓́̃̂̿͛̈́̾̄͊̊̄́̉͋̐́̈̎̄̌͌̐͛̌̓͋͗̉͐̀̌̒͊̿̂̐̓͊͛͌̔̀̈́̏̔͛̓̍̋́́̒͑͑͑́͂̽̍̀̀̏̽͆̓͆̐͒̋̎̐͌̾̃̅̑̍́͑̎͗̐̍͊̆̾̐̀̃̅̏͘̚͘̚͘̚̚̚̕͘̚̚͘͘̕̚͘̚͘̕̕̚̕͘͘̚͘͘͘͘̕͘͘͘͘͘̚͘͘̚̕͘̚͘̚̕̕̕̕̕̚̚̕͘̚͘̕̚͘̚͘̚̚̕̚͘̕͘̚͘̚̚̕͘̚̚̚̕͘͘̕͘̚͘̕͘̕͘̕͘̕̚̕͘̚̕͘̚̚̚̚̕̚̚͘̕̚̕̚̕͘̕͘͘̚͘̕̚͘̕̕̚̚̕̚̚͘̕̕͘͘͘̕̚̚̚͘͘͘͘̚̕̚̕̚̕̕͘̕͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͝͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͠͠͠͝͝͠͝͝͠͝͠͝͠͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͝͝͠͠͠͠͠͝͠͠͝͠͠͠͠͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͠͝͠͠͝͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅ .̴̨̨̨̢̡̧̨̨̡̢̢̨̧̢̨̡̢̨̨̨̨̨̨̡̧̨̨̨̡̨̡̧̧̨̢̢̢̧̡̢̨̧̢̡̢̧̧̢̨̢̧̡̢̧̢̧̨̧̢̢̢̢̢̡̡̡̨̨̧̧̢̡̨̧̡̢̡̡̧̢̡̢̨̢̡̧̧̡̨̡̧̡̨̨̧̡̡̨̢̧̧̨̧̡̧̢̢̢̨̨̨̨̨̢̡̢̡̨̧̡̧̨̧̡̨̧̧̨̨̨̧̧̡̢̨̧̧̡̨̧̨̢̡̢̨̡̧̢̡̢̧̡̢̧̡̡̧̡̢̧̢̧̧̧̡̨̢̧̡̧̡̢̧̨̨̢̨̨̨̡̧̧̡̨̢̨̨̨̡̨̢̨̢̧̡̢̨̡̧̢̧̨̢̡̢̧̡̧̡̨̢̨̨̨̢̢̡̧̡̧̧̢̨̨̡̡̡̧̡̢̡̡̨̢̨̧̧̨̡̡̢̢̧̡̢̧̡̧̢̧̢̡̧̨̨̧̢̨̨̡̡̧̨̧̢̢̧̨̧̡̨̨̡̡̡̡̡̢̧̨̢̡̨̧̧̨̨̢̧̢̢̡̧̧̨̢̢̡̨̡̨̧̨̢̡̢̡̡̧̢̧̢̨̡̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̯̘͈̰̣̮̞͎̜̩̞̝̺̬̥̩̭̬̘̲͓̫̯̱̮͉̞̺̥̰̪̺͍͔̼̲̞̗͖̻̮̠̳̠̳̩̥̦̱̯̬̻̬̮͉͍̠͍̬̪̙̰̞̜͔͉̘͇̗̣͙͇͍̠̖̭̹̘͕̪̗̻̳̟͎͈̻̺̞͕̘͓̮͍̣̜̝͚̺͉̹̩̖̟̖͓͕͙̙̥̜͎͖̤̗̘̥͈̝͚̻̳̤̹̲̲̦̼̮̦͎̟̼̫̗̹̤̰̝͇̣̭̥̙̟̺̖̝̯̞͇̠͖̺̰̱̠̰̹͉̣̩̩̮͉͇͉̮̙͚̼̹̼̖͍̼̻̰̦̘͙͉͖͈̣̠͈̳̙̫͚̙̠̼̤̫̹͉̪̦͚̤̮̟̱͙̹͚̬̗̼̱̲͕̼̮̦̗͕̠̬̫̰̗̤̯̹̝͖̼̪̩̲̙̣̦̞͎͈̱̼̯̣̘̗̠͚̰̯̫̠̤̘͚̩͈̗̦̗̘̻̝̣̣̘̲̺̜̥̜̺̳̻̜͙̱͖̙̪̙͉̞̰͖͓̟͕͓̠̬̣̹̬̹͍̘͙̲̘̠̬͓̹̱̪̗̪͙̮̖̰̳͕̝̦͈͙̹̯͎͉̫͔̠̙̩̮͓̼͎̜̫̙͈̼̩͎̮̟̗̲̮̣͕̝̮͍̳͓̬͕̭̯͙͖̝̲̠̺͖͚̩̞̘̱͓̺̠͍͈̜̯͍͍̤͚̹̰̳̳̫̼̲̤̜̭̙͈̜͚͖̩̼̮͇̘̘͇͎̯̖̹̙̙͉̝͖͓̞͇̰͍̻͓̺̤̼̣̼̣̺͇̫̻̹̙̹̝͖̰̠̰̗̰̝̱̙͉͓̹͍̹͈̣̜͙̬͙̞̯̞̱̪̜̙̭̩̱͕̤̰̖̫͇̦̣̞̩̲͎̰̹̘̹̣͉̹̩̩̰̤̹̲͕̹͙̗͇̝̦͎̰͕̠̹͖̰͇͙͍͍̱̪̣̘̹̣̺͕͔͓͓̞͈̲͕̼̝̼̼͖͔͕̮͍̞̼͔̞̩̤̖̫̘̜̪͈̗͖̝̭̼͙̮̠̺̻͍̞̙̻̻̖̜̰͍̹͍̰̥͈̦̻͙̱̤̙̱̯͎̼̹̻̩̼̣̦̤͎̳̯̝̭͓̣̰͓͙̖̘̭̤͙͕̹̺͓̩͕͎̟͔͈̺͖̹̦̠͓̪͍͕͓͍̥̭̞͔̼̯̘̜͇̭̲̭͚͎̱̙͈̘̭̪͙̙̗̩͖͇͚͕̰͎̻̜͉̟̫̻̖̝͇̪̜̲̩͚̠̤̮̻̦̯̞̙͕͎͍̖̰̩͉̱͎͔̤̪̮̞͍͎͇̖̯͎̱͇̰̹̩̫͚̫͕͓̦͓̰̹͖̠̟̹͙̲̥̼̠̙͉̖̜̭̬̻͉͚̙̩̫̯͎͚͎͉͉͎̟̦̦͖͈͙̝̦͍̰̲̯̤̻̪̣̣͇̞̯̤͚̥͇̥̫̦͉͇̘̰̺̯̜̻͕̗̮̜͓̖̺͍̹̰̳̟̺̮͓͈͙̭̭̦̱̗͍͖̳̹̥̭͇̼̰̬͖͔̻̱͓̠͎̫̮̻͔͔̝̹̩̮͕̥͇̭̠̗̻̻̼͚͓͍̦̦̥̣̖̥̮̱̹̮̦̣̝̥͍̖̰̱̻͎̱̝̳̮͔̝̺͉̗̹͕͙̝̘̙͉͕̜̮͚̗̼̩͇̱̗̺̭͉͈̱̤͈̬̲͙͓̤͈̻͕̳̙̰̯͚͎̠̺̦̯͎̜̺̖̥͕̖̰̹͈̼̣̲̤̲͈̦͉̲̫͓̫͍͕̫͚͖̭̪̞͖̤͙͔̝̩̰̱̯̤̲̮͈͇͉̜̭͎͚͖͍͇̤̮͚̫̣͎͚̼̮̯͓͉͚̗̤͚̮͈̙̤̣̦͖̦̪̙͔͍̟̹̖̘͙̥͈̖̭̘͇͓̞̹͚̜͕̩͚̗̘̞̞͖̤̫͍̝̖̘̖̦̳̜͔͎̘̘̙͓̻͚͕͎͎̳̝̬̯̙̲͈͖̹̝͇̟̗̬̦̹̭͎̭̱͍̜̠̤͙̗̙͚͎̫̰̺̤̙̹̥̮̺̗̥̼̜̟̦̣̰̩͕͔͈̲̹̝̙͉͉̯̳̜̜͔͉̦͈̤͖̭̹̰̳̥͓̰̖͉̻̩̳̫̘̞̗̲̲̮̱̤̦̤͉̙̙̻̠̝̖͓̥͙͙̤̺͇͈̮̲̗͖̮͚͙̹̭̫̖͕̤̯̟̬̹̙̦͓͇̥̭̮̪͔̘͉̖̱̘̼͍̣͙̯̥͚͉̥͉̙̗͕̲̳̣͔̰͎͖̣̲̜̣̠̺̯̤͍̤̫͙̩̯̫̰͚̥͓̦̥̻͕̠̣̺̣͎̱̠̭̙̩̪̼̝͍̯̫̮̬̜̯̙̗̯͈̣̹̬̮̠̗̖̮̤̖̬̭̻̠͕̖̦͎̭͔̫̜̬̱͉͙̲̪̥̺̻̦͎̦͓̞̪̞̙̗̳̩͔̖̬̲͈̮̙̬̺̺̠̱̞̼̙͖̹̣̤̠͉͉͎̣̱̫̘͈̟̻̺̞̟͚̳͚͖͔͕̞͖̫͙͍̹͚̲̹̰̤̩̦̘̟̮̬̻͉͔͔͙̼̺̘͖͇͖̳̖͔̪̣̳͖̯̙̺̹̯̱̜̹̝̪̯͍̟̲͙̘̯̱͔̼̮̮͓̫̝̣̦͕͕̠̯̖͍̱͕̪͙͚̝̩̜͔̬̯̼͔̗̘̩̟̤̭̼͉̩̲̼̟͚͍͉͙̣̤̠̬̳̬͖̣̖̹̦̗̦̪̜͉̼̯̙͖̥̰̲̦̜̺͙̪͉̗̘͓̣̺͉̲̲͈̺̣̗͖̰̙̥̘̞̼̤̫͉̳̭͈̳̤̗̦̮͇̘͉̹͖̲͎̖̙̳̭̯̮̙̙̱͔̼̥̱̖̺̭̲̻̩̯̺̠̯͕̜̥̘̬͔̣̼̲͓̤̟͔̙̳̮̗̩̹̹͎̭̼͔̙̹̲̱͍͓̝̜̠̰͚͇͔͓͇͓̰͖̩͇͈͍̳͔̺͍͓̙͈͖̳͎͖̰̩̦̖͓̯͚̜̦̙̤͕̗̙̣̝̰̲̘͈̪̦̟͈͖̝̼̥̲̙̘͓̙̪̣̣̗̰̞̘͔̣͚̲͎̦͎̼̩͔̬͎̝̰̼͉̟͉̤̗̮͔̘̩͔̼͚̥̥͉͍̙̯̞̙̣͍̥̤̬͎̖̳̥̥̞̪̞̲͔͙̯̺̮̖̣̪̥͔̖͖̞̰͈̗̳͙̥̪̱͍͇̝̣̱̩̹͚̜̟̜̮̤̖̺͈̗̤̳͉̫̰̭̪͙͙̹͇̻̰̥͔̻̝͖̲̫̺̗͔͓̦͍̠̘̝̦͚̬͍̜̣̠̦̤͓̖͎͔̱̗͈̙̩͕͓̫̱̹͙̞̳̙͔͉͖͓̠͕̙͖̹̥̻͓̘̰̜̥̯̪̦̥̭̜̪̱̠̹̘͔̻̯͚̱͇̹̰͉̤͖̹̫̟͕̫͙̟̟̞̪̫͙̣̪͙̻̮͙̺͇̹̲̥̗̫̤͔͎̙̖̳̘͔͎̰͚̰͚̥͚͙̣͚̜̘͖͚̲̻̭͓̱̤̹̥̗̬̗͔͈̳͖̹̦̝̩͚̳̻̰͓̘̜͇̼̥̫̩̱̱̠͈̩̼̯̺̫̦̫͈͈̫͉̯͖̞̝͚̖̰̱̗͖̳̙̱̲̘̪̖̮̝̼̫̬̣͇̖̠̯̩͖̩͓̞̤̭̠͕͔̖͖͕̱̣͇͍͈̤͉̣̲͖̳͈͍̣̱̗̩̦̳̩̼̫̹͕͉̥̼͔̹̼͙͇̭̣̝͈͖̜̜͎̣̟̜̘͈̣̩͈̩̦̗̖̯̩̺̩̣̼̘͔̝͍̻͔̟̙͚̹̠͕̼̼͔̱͖͖̪͇̰̬̮̝̟̦̘̦̦̜̠̼̭͉̳̲͙̰̮̦̠͕̦̘͔̘͍̭̻͖̜͎̯̲̞̮̤͈̗̲̭̠̠̪̹̳̤̯͍̥̩͉̬̬̟̦͓̹̱̤̹̲̪̦͍̼̩̭̲͕̟͎͓̩͚͇̙̫̜̩̙͎̣̰͖̮͍̩̝̣̘̫̣͈͕̰̬͎̘͈̦̜͈̠̺̙̥͎͙̺͙̙͎̪̫̙͈̤̫̠̥͖͚͔͙̱̣̫̯̭̪̼̘̞̭̺̺̖̘̮͖̮̯̜̳̜̹̬̫̲̺͕͕̣̮̞̫̱̪̥͓͍̜̩̖̭̳̟̼̖̫̤̬͈̺̤̖͕̮̞͇̱̫̺̺̰̭̙̖̪̪̜̗̬͙͚̗̺̘̯̲̦̘̗̹̮̮̞̦̹̘͉̰̗͖̣̠̜̹̝͙̬̞͓̬̪̮̤̬̰̻͙̤̜̟̞̮̟̼̳̣̦̫͖̝̙̱̜̬̖̳̻̟̭̫̦̩̙̺̝͈̙̝̹̪͉̹͍̠̲͉͔͙͙̦̲̞̠͉̙͇̱̹̹̟̯̩̟͎͉̲̟͉̰̭̦̥͔̲̦̻͓̗̻͕̰̲͎̘͚͓̙̗̼̪̫̜͚̪͉̱̠͇̺̯̤͎͍͔̪͕̱̺̱̮̥͈̘̳̠͔͚̲̰͎̞̫͙͙͓̩̗͎̤̼̝̠͔̙̳͓̻̰̙͕̞͚͖̥͙̤̹̪̻͉͖̘̱̠̠̗̯͍̳̳̜̤̱̥̬̫̮̣͔͖̥̤̗̟͍͕̝͇͕̭͚̤̲̹͍̜͇̳͇̝̟̙͓̺̯̠̙̝̱̭̞̮̻̟͖̣̱̟̱̝͇͈̜͖̞̝̖̤͚̫̝̖̥̩͉̣̪̼͔̩̣͎̗͔̳̥͓̭̳͔͙͖̙̥̗̻͔̤̺͖͙̩͙͍̫̦̰̦̞̺̫͚͍͓̥̭̬̦͙͙̝͍̝̣͕̜̗̹̝͚̝͕̰̟͙͔̝̺̝͉̭͉̬̠̠͖͖̙̲̙͚͔̘̪͕̩͓̦̫̩̯͉̲̻̩̺̘͇͖̼͓̘̼̻̖̫̝͎̣̖̹͓̖̺̜͍͓͙̙̪̪̭͍̗̤͎̗̗̲̟͎̖̜̤̦̠̹̠͕͎̮̭͈͖̥̟̳̺̩̯̞̦̮̗̣̰͓̟̳͕̤͈̦̫̝͚̺͎̘̣̜̜̳̙̟̮͉̜̣̫͉͔͖͇͉̟̤͕͕̣͓̠̩͍̣͈͓̗͎̺̫̻͚̱̳̫̲̙͚̞̳̬̭̖̥̘̺̬̳̜̩̙̗̖͕̤͙̥̲̗̣͎̩͎̩̬̼̤̝̫̩̖͉̪͔͉̻̣̗͚̳̘̯̙̖̠̲̹̪̼͍̭̫̥͕͈̻̠̣̠͈̳̲͇̞͖̭͔̩̣͙̯̠̪̯͖͎̰̱͇̙̬̭͉̣͈̗͖̻̙͎͈͖̤͈͎̰̭̰̩͚͕̼̙̤̥͚̟̫͈͇̜͈̲̥͕̰̱̯̞͙̗͖͚̫̝͎͇̼̜̣̹̯̙͉̼̞͓̻͎̦̭̤͕͖̫̫̝̳̻͚̺͈̘͐̄̎͐̃̔̽̋͊̿̏̄̈́̀̍̑̈́͑̑̾́́͛͛͑̿̂͋̀̽̇̆̓̉̂̄̓̾̅̈̈́͋̌̊̅̈́̍͊̾̐́̋̈́͋̋̀̈́̍́͊̉̉͂̓̈́̄̇̇̈͊̐̒̈́͆͂͒̏̃̑̀̈́̅́́̂̑́̾̍͗̆͑̓͒͊͌̋̃̋͊̀̒͊͛͒̀̓̇͊͌̃͋̽̾̔͑̽̄͂́̀̓̉̿̑̌̈̾̀͛̓̆̀̋͌̾̈́̓̇͛̈́̓͑̂̍͆̀̂͐̅̿̑̌͊̿͒̊̽̂̈́́͑̇̐̈́͆̋̂͑̐̎͗͛̋͂̓͊̂͂̍͐́̽͗̈́̊͒͑̐͊̄̀̆̌́̐̉̌͋͛̓͆̈́̿͑̈́͛̀̀́̅̓͛̋̅̓̉̋̀̀̌̈̎̓͊̋̊̅̋͌̀̑͒̊̀̀̔́̎̎̐̌̋̃̂͊͆̽̂̔͛͐̓̐͑̇͋̓̀̈́̈̓͌͌̇̓̀̋̿̿̏̍͗͗̀͂͗̑̐̄̀̊̀̄̿͆́͂̔̿͌̃̋̈̽͂͂͗͒̽̓̀̓͒́̐̅͆̓̀͌́̽̒̈͗̃̈̀̉̽̑̒̍͗̊̄̂̅̑́͐̎̇͗͗͆̎̆̏̾͑͊͌̿́͐̋̀̈̽̔͆͛̓͌͂͐́̈͆̾͐̿̈́́̉̎̅͒̅̂̎̌̉̃͌̎̆̾̊̆́͋̀͆͛̐̆͒͊̌́͒͛̎̏̈͋̓̆͐̂͑̃̓̄͒̐̏́̊͐̇̾̎̈́͑̇̔̊͛͗̀̔̐͊̆̾͗̊̂̇͐̿̈͆̓͌̋̿͗̂͐̔̅͑́͊̍̉̎̉̀̄̊̒͊̇͒̓̅̍̽̏͊̊̔̄̓̈́͊͂͂͂̌́̑̂͌̊͂̂̅̏͋̾̒͛̋̍̊̊̓̿̌̉͑̈̈́̑́̄̓͗̇̾̈́̈̀͌̌̿̍̏͛̎͐̓͛̓͌̊̐͗̑̀̉́͑̅̍̿͆̔̌̌̍̅͐̀́̆̂̎̽̊̉̏̃̇̿̅͐̎̉̀̋̒͊̋̐́̿̎̓͛̐͆̿̽̾͋̎̾̈́̈́̀́̿̔̓̍͛̓͗͋̐͂̈́̑́̿̊͐͗͂́͆̐̀̽͆̃̊̄̈̇̃̐͌̐͑̃̐̂̆͑̅͊̈̏́̏͐̈́͋̈́̍̀̂̊̈̂̓̋̍̌͛̐̅̈̔̋͛̀͂̏̀̓̒̽̆̐̿̏̏̇͑̎̊̓̌͗́͗͒̆͂̓̈́́͊̌̍͒͑̇͐͑̈́͊̾̈̑̋͐̽́̀̋͐̂͋̽̀͒̇̍̈́͐͋͆̌̌͊̽̎͑͛͐̈́̂̒̓̆͑͒̊̔̂̔̊͐̏̐͂̐̈́̔̿́̓̃͐͌̾̄͌̅̓̋̏͑̊́͋͌̎͆̆͊̾̇͋́͒̏͂͊̊͒̋́͗̒̓̓̓͆̌͌̂̄̔̓̄́̏̆̈̿̌̅͑̆̓̿͌̎̋̽͌̒̍̂̉̄̈́̓͑̀͐̽́͊̾̈͌̆̑́̍̈͆͗̏̂͗̓̋̉͊͑̍̿͆͗̈́̈̂̄̔̓͛̇̀͑̉̎̂̓̈́̃̿̊̓̒͑̈̿͋͊͗͂̃̈́͋̈́̓̌̽̈́̓̄͂̀̂̊͛̈́͌̃͌̒͊͂̔͒̓̿̋͑̊̎̊̏̽͊̀͆̿̏̏̈́͑̾̇̎͋͋͗͗͂̔̄̐͗̀̐̉͗̍̔͌̉́̈́͌́͛̀͒̀̏͊̔̆̒͛̽̈́̂̾͐͌͑̆̀̽̈́̂̏̉͆̽̇͂̍̔̀̍̋̇̊̿̃͗̿̽̆͑́̽̇͂̆̒̊̽̎̓̊̊͑̑̿̂͑̈͒̊̎̔͗́͒̔͊̑͋̈́̿͌̐͐͑͑͌̅̃͒́̒̀̑̉̀̾̐̀͑̈́͂̔́́̂̈̀̾̐͆̄́̅́̆̑́̈͌̅̄̂̀͒̄̾͂͐̊͌̌͗͋̊̽͆̌̍̈͒̍̑̀͂̑̿͂͐̽̏̂͂̽̋̃̓̊͊͌̾̄́̐̑̅̉͌̑̏̎̈́̌̐̐̆̒͂͋̓͋͌͋͗͑̃̎͋̋̈́̉͐͛̿̆͋̐̍̎̉̂͐́̔̈́̾́̌̎̈́͐͋̉͑̏̔͛̄̅͑̄̃̋̀̆̔͛̔̈́̈́̇͋̔̄̍̒͛̌͂̀͑̈́̐̽̄́̉̀͑́͛̔́͋̔̈́͗̀̓̒͒͐̈̽͂͐̾͋͛́̑͛̋̑̓͋͂͌̈́̀̈́̐̊͆̋͗͊͌̔̃͒͐̄̆̈̌̽̊͆͛́͒̆̓̆̓̽̓̆̈́͑̓̂́̀͗̿́̾͊̆̌͒̈́̎́̈́͑͛͊͛̃͊̅̄͆̒̿̑̏̈́̋̆̈́̓͗̏̓̋́̈́̀͐̋̇̍͊̏̄̈́̔͗́̽͌̓̔̌̃̓͗̀̾̔̈́̓̓̈̇͐̏͋̓̂̐̌̓̈́̾̋̈́̇̂̇͂́͊͒͒͐͂̐̅̆͗̂̾́̍̆͂̔͋̆̈́̇̃̽̌̉̇̐̐͑͛̐̎̑̑̄̏͛̏̀́̆͆̂̓̿̏͆̇́̾̋́̄͛̔̈́̔͌̏̐͗͊͒͋̏̎̈́͋͋̏̓̐̀́̾̄̌͒̀̿͊͑̈́͑̏̈͆̊̈́́͐̎͌̊̈́̂̏̍̓̉̔̄͛̈́̋̅͊̅̌̋̎̏̏͐̒͂́̀̔̈́̽͑̋̋͋͂̓̉̍̀̂̌̈́̎̉̽̆̎̍͗̊̿̌̀̽̈́̋̓̈́̑̂̎́̃̔͆͌̍́̊̀́̇̐̂̋͗̅̑̓̐̿̂̏̄̀̔̾͌̈́̑̂͗̆̓̆͆̄́̾̆̄͐͂͆͐́̉́̌̅̅̿̅̽͊̋̎̔͛͆́̉͋̒̇͗̐̐̈́͛̍̾̈͆̅́͒̒̿̄̅̍̌̽́̌̓̊̾̇̀̓̅́̀͒̌̇̇͗͆̇̑͒̅́̀̒̓̄̍͒̋̓͛̏͂̏̊̈́̽̄͑̾̓̋̊̾͂̌͆̿̈́́̍́͋͛͒͌͛̌̇̔̆̋̌̀̐̆͑̉̃̓͗̅́̉̀̐̒̀̈́̀̃́̑̈̆͋͐̃͒̀͊̌͐̉̑̈̑̐̏̅̈́̓́̀̂̍͆̉̾̎́̐̂́̑̌̋͊̂̎͂͑̑͒̓̐̃̔̋̔̉͂̎͐͛̏̈̈́͛̀̓̓̍̈́͆̋̓́̃̂̿͛̈́̾̄͊̊̄́̉͋̐́̈̎̄̌͌̐͛̌̓͋͗̉͐̀̌̒͊̿̂̐̓͊͛͌̔̀̈́̏̔͛̓̍̋́́̒͑͑͑́͂̽̍̀̀̏̽͆̓͆̐͒̋̎̐͌̾̃̅̑̍́͑̎͗̐̍͊̆̾̐̀̃̅̏͘̚͘̚͘̚̚̚̕͘̚̚͘͘̕̚͘̚͘̕̕̚̕͘͘̚͘͘͘͘̕͘͘͘͘͘̚͘͘̚̕͘̚͘̚̕̕̕̕̕̚̚̕͘̚͘̕̚͘̚͘̚̚̕̚͘̕͘̚͘̚̚̕͘̚̚̚̕͘͘̕͘̚͘̕͘̕͘̕͘̕̚̕͘̚̕͘̚̚̚̚̕̚̚͘̕̚̕̚̕͘̕͘͘̚͘̕̚͘̕̕̚̚̕̚̚͘̕̕͘͘͘̕̚̚̚͘͘͘͘̚̕̚̕̚̕̕͘̕͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͝͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͠͠͠͝͝͠͝͝͠͝͠͝͠͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͝͝͠͠͠͠͠͝͠͠͝͠͠͠͠͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͠͝͠͠͝͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅ .̴̨̨̨̢̡̧̨̨̡̢̢̨̧̢̨̡̢̨̨̨̨̨̨̡̧̨̨̨̡̨̡̧̧̨̢̢̢̧̡̢̨̧̢̡̢̧̧̢̨̢̧̡̢̧̢̧̨̧̢̢̢̢̢̡̡̡̨̨̧̧̢̡̨̧̡̢̡̡̧̢̡̢̨̢̡̧̧̡̨̡̧̡̨̨̧̡̡̨̢̧̧̨̧̡̧̢̢̢̨̨̨̨̨̢̡̢̡̨̧̡̧̨̧̡̨̧̧̨̨̨̧̧̡̢̨̧̧̡̨̧̨̢̡̢̨̡̧̢̡̢̧̡̢̧̡̡̧̡̢̧̢̧̧̧̡̨̢̧̡̧̡̢̧̨̨̢̨̨̨̡̧̧̡̨̢̨̨̨̡̨̢̨̢̧̡̢̨̡̧̢̧̨̢̡̢̧̡̧̡̨̢̨̨̨̢̢̡̧̡̧̧̢̨̨̡̡̡̧̡̢̡̡̨̢̨̧̧̨̡̡̢̢̧̡̢̧̡̧̢̧̢̡̧̨̨̧̢̨̨̡̡̧̨̧̢̢̧̨̧̡̨̨̡̡̡̡̡̢̧̨̢̡̨̧̧̨̨̢̧̢̢̡̧̧̨̢̢̡̨̡̨̧̨̢̡̢̡̡̧̢̧̢̨̡̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̯̘͈̰̣̮̞͎̜̩̞̝̺̬̥̩̭̬̘̲͓̫̯̱̮͉̞̺̥̰̪̺͍͔̼̲̞̗͖̻̮̠̳̠̳̩̥̦̱̯̬̻̬̮͉͍̠͍̬̪̙̰̞̜͔͉̘͇̗̣͙͇͍̠̖̭̹̘͕̪̗̻̳̟͎͈̻̺̞͕̘͓̮͍̣̜̝͚̺͉̹̩̖̟̖͓͕͙̙̥̜͎͖̤̗̘̥͈̝͚̻̳̤̹̲̲̦̼̮̦͎̟̼̫̗̹̤̰̝͇̣̭̥̙̟̺̖̝̯̞͇̠͖̺̰̱̠̰̹͉̣̩̩̮͉͇͉̮̙͚̼̹̼̖͍̼̻̰̦̘͙͉͖͈̣̠͈̳̙̫͚̙̠̼̤̫̹͉̪̦͚̤̮̟̱͙̹͚̬̗̼̱̲͕̼̮̦̗͕̠̬̫̰̗̤̯̹̝͖̼̪̩̲̙̣̦̞͎͈̱̼̯̣̘̗̠͚̰̯̫̠̤̘͚̩͈̗̦̗̘̻̝̣̣̘̲̺̜̥̜̺̳̻̜͙̱͖̙̪̙͉̞̰͖͓̟͕͓̠̬̣̹̬̹͍̘͙̲̘̠̬͓̹̱̪̗̪͙̮̖̰̳͕̝̦͈͙̹̯͎͉̫͔̠̙̩̮͓̼͎̜̫̙͈̼̩͎̮̟̗̲̮̣͕̝̮͍̳͓̬͕̭̯͙͖̝̲̠̺͖͚̩̞̘̱͓̺̠͍͈̜̯͍͍̤͚̹̰̳̳̫̼̲̤̜̭̙͈̜͚͖̩̼̮͇̘̘͇͎̯̖̹̙̙͉̝͖͓̞͇̰͍̻͓̺̤̼̣̼̣̺͇̫̻̹̙̹̝͖̰̠̰̗̰̝̱̙͉͓̹͍̹͈̣̜͙̬͙̞̯̞̱̪̜̙̭̩̱͕̤̰̖̫͇̦̣̞̩̲͎̰̹̘̹̣͉̹̩̩̰̤̹̲͕̹͙̗͇̝̦͎̰͕̠̹͖̰͇͙͍͍̱̪̣̘̹̣̺͕͔͓͓̞͈̲͕̼̝̼̼͖͔͕̮͍̞̼͔̞̩̤̖̫̘̜̪͈̗͖̝̭̼͙̮̠̺̻͍̞̙̻̻̖̜̰͍̹͍̰̥͈̦̻͙̱̤̙̱̯͎̼̹̻̩̼̣̦̤͎̳̯̝̭͓̣̰͓͙̖̘̭̤͙͕̹̺͓̩͕͎̟͔͈̺͖̹̦̠͓̪͍͕͓͍̥̭̞͔̼̯̘̜͇̭̲̭͚͎̱̙͈̘̭̪͙̙̗̩͖͇͚͕̰͎̻̜͉̟̫̻̖̝͇̪̜̲̩͚̠̤̮̻̦̯̞̙͕͎͍̖̰̩͉̱͎͔̤̪̮̞͍͎͇̖̯͎̱͇̰̹̩̫͚̫͕͓̦͓̰̹͖̠̟̹͙̲̥̼̠̙͉̖̜̭̬̻͉͚̙̩̫̯͎͚͎͉͉͎̟̦̦͖͈͙̝̦͍̰̲̯̤̻̪̣̣͇̞̯̤͚̥͇̥̫̦͉͇̘̰̺̯̜̻͕̗̮̜͓̖̺͍̹̰̳̟̺̮͓͈͙̭̭̦̱̗͍͖̳̹̥̭͇̼̰̬͖͔̻̱͓̠͎̫̮̻͔͔̝̹̩̮͕̥͇̭̠̗̻̻̼͚͓͍̦̦̥̣̖̥̮̱̹̮̦̣̝̥͍̖̰̱̻͎̱̝̳̮͔̝̺͉̗̹͕͙̝̘̙͉͕̜̮͚̗̼̩͇̱̗̺̭͉͈̱̤͈̬̲͙͓̤͈̻͕̳̙̰̯͚͎̠̺̦̯͎̜̺̖̥͕̖̰̹͈̼̣̲̤̲͈̦͉̲̫͓̫͍͕̫͚͖̭̪̞͖̤͙͔̝̩̰̱̯̤̲̮͈͇͉̜̭͎͚͖͍͇̤̮͚̫̣͎͚̼̮̯͓͉͚̗̤͚̮͈̙̤̣̦͖̦̪̙͔͍̟̹̖̘͙̥͈̖̭̘͇͓̞̹͚̜͕̩͚̗̘̞̞͖̤̫͍̝̖̘̖̦̳̜͔͎̘̘̙͓̻͚͕͎͎̳̝̬̯̙̲͈͖̹̝͇̟̗̬̦̹̭͎̭̱͍̜̠̤͙̗̙͚͎̫̰̺̤̙̹̥̮̺̗̥̼̜̟̦̣̰̩͕͔͈̲̹̝̙͉͉̯̳̜̜͔͉̦͈̤͖̭̹̰̳̥͓̰̖͉̻̩̳̫̘̞̗̲̲̮̱̤̦̤͉̙̙̻̠̝̖͓̥͙͙̤̺͇͈̮̲̗͖̮͚͙̹̭̫̖͕̤̯̟̬̹̙̦͓͇̥̭̮̪͔̘͉̖̱̘̼͍̣͙̯̥͚͉̥͉̙̗͕̲̳̣͔̰͎͖̣̲̜̣̠̺̯̤͍̤̫͙̩̯̫̰͚̥͓̦̥̻͕̠̣̺̣͎̱̠̭̙̩̪̼̝͍̯̫̮̬̜̯̙̗̯͈̣̹̬̮̠̗̖̮̤̖̬̭̻̠͕̖̦͎̭͔̫̜̬̱͉͙̲̪̥̺̻̦͎̦͓̞̪̞̙̗̳̩͔̖̬̲͈̮̙̬̺̺̠̱̞̼̙͖̹̣̤̠͉͉͎̣̱̫̘͈̟̻̺̞̟͚̳͚͖͔͕̞͖̫͙͍̹͚̲̹̰̤̩̦̘̟̮̬̻͉͔͔͙̼̺̘͖͇͖̳̖͔̪̣̳͖̯̙̺̹̯̱̜̹̝̪̯͍̟̲͙̘̯̱͔̼̮̮͓̫̝̣̦͕͕̠̯̖͍̱͕̪͙͚̝̩̜͔̬̯̼͔̗̘̩̟̤̭̼͉̩̲̼̟͚͍͉͙̣̤̠̬̳̬͖̣̖̹̦̗̦̪̜͉̼̯̙͖̥̰̲̦̜̺͙̪͉̗̘͓̣̺͉̲̲͈̺̣̗͖̰̙̥̘̞̼̤̫͉̳̭͈̳̤̗̦̮͇̘͉̹͖̲͎̖̙̳̭̯̮̙̙̱͔̼̥̱̖̺̭̲̻̩̯̺̠̯͕̜̥̘̬͔̣̼̲͓̤̟͔̙̳̮̗̩̹̹͎̭̼͔̙̹̲̱͍͓̝̜̠̰͚͇͔͓͇͓̰͖̩͇͈͍̳͔̺͍͓̙͈͖̳͎͖̰̩̦̖͓̯͚̜̦̙̤͕̗̙̣̝̰̲̘͈̪̦̟͈͖̝̼̥̲̙̘͓̙̪̣̣̗̰̞̘͔̣͚̲͎̦͎̼̩͔̬͎̝̰̼͉̟͉̤̗̮͔̘̩͔̼͚̥̥͉͍̙̯̞̙̣͍̥̤̬͎̖̳̥̥̞̪̞̲͔͙̯̺̮̖̣̪̥͔̖͖̞̰͈̗̳͙̥̪̱͍͇̝̣̱̩̹͚̜̟̜̮̤̖̺͈̗̤̳͉̫̰̭̪͙͙̹͇̻̰̥͔̻̝͖̲̫̺̗͔͓̦͍̠̘̝̦͚̬͍̜̣̠̦̤͓̖͎͔̱̗͈̙̩͕͓̫̱̹͙̞̳̙͔͉͖͓̠͕̙͖̹̥̻͓̘̰̜̥̯̪̦̥̭̜̪̱̠̹̘͔̻̯͚̱͇̹̰͉̤͖̹̫̟͕̫͙̟̟̞̪̫͙̣̪͙̻̮͙̺͇̹̲̥̗̫̤͔͎̙̖̳̘͔͎̰͚̰͚̥͚͙̣͚̜̘͖͚̲̻̭͓̱̤̹̥̗̬̗͔͈̳͖̹̦̝̩͚̳̻̰͓̘̜͇̼̥̫̩̱̱̠͈̩̼̯̺̫̦̫͈͈̫͉̯͖̞̝͚̖̰̱̗͖̳̙̱̲̘̪̖̮̝̼̫̬̣͇̖̠̯̩͖̩͓̞̤̭̠͕͔̖͖͕̱̣͇͍͈̤͉̣̲͖̳͈͍̣̱̗̩̦̳̩̼̫̹͕͉̥̼͔̹̼͙͇̭̣̝͈͖̜̜͎̣̟̜̘͈̣̩͈̩̦̗̖̯̩̺̩̣̼̘͔̝͍̻͔̟̙͚̹̠͕̼̼͔̱͖͖̪͇̰̬̮̝̟̦̘̦̦̜̠̼̭͉̳̲͙̰̮̦̠͕̦̘͔̘͍̭̻͖̜͎̯̲̞̮̤͈̗̲̭̠̠̪̹̳̤̯͍̥̩͉̬̬̟̦͓̹̱̤̹̲̪̦͍̼̩̭̲͕̟͎͓̩͚͇̙̫̜̩̙͎̣̰͖̮͍̩̝̣̘̫̣͈͕̰̬͎̘͈̦̜͈̠̺̙̥͎͙̺͙̙͎̪̫̙͈̤̫̠̥͖͚͔͙̱̣̫̯̭̪̼̘̞̭̺̺̖̘̮͖̮̯̜̳̜̹̬̫̲̺͕͕̣̮̞̫̱̪̥͓͍̜̩̖̭̳̟̼̖̫̤̬͈̺̤̖͕̮̞͇̱̫̺̺̰̭̙̖̪̪̜̗̬͙͚̗̺̘̯̲̦̘̗̹̮̮̞̦̹̘͉̰̗͖̣̠̜̹̝͙̬̞͓̬̪̮̤̬̰̻͙̤̜̟̞̮̟̼̳̣̦̫͖̝̙̱̜̬̖̳̻̟̭̫̦̩̙̺̝͈̙̝̹̪͉̹͍̠̲͉͔͙͙̦̲̞̠͉̙͇̱̹̹̟̯̩̟͎͉̲̟͉̰̭̦̥͔̲̦̻͓̗̻͕̰̲͎̘͚͓̙̗̼̪̫̜͚̪͉̱̠͇̺̯̤͎͍͔̪͕̱̺̱̮̥͈̘̳̠͔͚̲̰͎̞̫͙͙͓̩̗͎̤̼̝̠͔̙̳͓̻̰̙͕̞͚͖̥͙̤̹̪̻͉͖̘̱̠̠̗̯͍̳̳̜̤̱̥̬̫̮̣͔͖̥̤̗̟͍͕̝͇͕̭͚̤̲̹͍̜͇̳͇̝̟̙͓̺̯̠̙̝̱̭̞̮̻̟͖̣̱̟̱̝͇͈̜͖̞̝̖̤͚̫̝̖̥̩͉̣̪̼͔̩̣͎̗͔̳̥͓̭̳͔͙͖̙̥̗̻͔̤̺͖͙̩͙͍̫̦̰̦̞̺̫͚͍͓̥̭̬̦͙͙̝͍̝̣͕̜̗̹̝͚̝͕̰̟͙͔̝̺̝͉̭͉̬̠̠͖͖̙̲̙͚͔̘̪͕̩͓̦̫̩̯͉̲̻̩̺̘͇͖̼͓̘̼̻̖̫̝͎̣̖̹͓̖̺̜͍͓͙̙̪̪̭͍̗̤͎̗̗̲̟͎̖̜̤̦̠̹̠͕͎̮̭͈͖̥̟̳̺̩̯̞̦̮̗̣̰͓̟̳͕̤͈̦̫̝͚̺͎̘̣̜̜̳̙̟̮͉̜̣̫͉͔͖͇͉̟̤͕͕̣͓̠̩͍̣͈͓̗͎̺̫̻͚̱̳̫̲̙͚̞̳̬̭̖̥̘̺̬̳̜̩̙̗̖͕̤͙̥̲̗̣͎̩͎̩̬̼̤̝̫̩̖͉̪͔͉̻̣̗͚̳̘̯̙̖̠̲̹̪̼͍̭̫̥͕͈̻̠̣̠͈̳̲͇̞͖̭͔̩̣͙̯̠̪̯͖͎̰̱͇̙̬̭͉̣͈̗͖̻̙͎͈͖̤͈͎̰̭̰̩͚͕̼̙̤̥͚̟̫͈͇̜͈̲̥͕̰̱̯̞͙̗͖͚̫̝͎͇̼̜̣̹̯̙͉̼̞͓̻͎̦̭̤͕͖̫̫̝̳̻͚̺͈̘͐̄̎͐̃̔̽̋͊̿̏̄̈́̀̍̑̈́͑̑̾́́͛͛͑̿̂͋̀̽̇̆̓̉̂̄̓̾̅̈̈́͋̌̊̅̈́̍͊̾̐́̋̈́͋̋̀̈́̍́͊̉̉͂̓̈́̄̇̇̈͊̐̒̈́͆͂͒̏̃̑̀̈́̅́́̂̑́̾̍͗̆͑̓͒͊͌̋̃̋͊̀̒͊͛͒̀̓̇͊͌̃͋̽̾̔͑̽̄͂́̀̓̉̿̑̌̈̾̀͛̓̆̀̋͌̾̈́̓̇͛̈́̓͑̂̍͆̀̂͐̅̿̑̌͊̿͒̊̽̂̈́́͑̇̐̈́͆̋̂͑̐̎͗͛̋͂̓͊̂͂̍͐́̽͗̈́̊͒͑̐͊̄̀̆̌́̐̉̌͋͛̓͆̈́̿͑̈́͛̀̀́̅̓͛̋̅̓̉̋̀̀̌̈̎̓͊̋̊̅̋͌̀̑͒̊̀̀̔́̎̎̐̌̋̃̂͊͆̽̂̔͛͐̓̐͑̇͋̓̀̈́̈̓͌͌̇̓̀̋̿̿̏̍͗͗̀͂͗̑̐̄̀̊̀̄̿͆́͂̔̿͌̃̋̈̽͂͂͗͒̽̓̀̓͒́̐̅͆̓̀͌́̽̒̈͗̃̈̀̉̽̑̒̍͗̊̄̂̅̑́͐̎̇͗͗͆̎̆̏̾͑͊͌̿́͐̋̀̈̽̔͆͛̓͌͂͐́̈͆̾͐̿̈́́̉̎̅͒̅̂̎̌̉̃͌̎̆̾̊̆́͋̀͆͛̐̆͒͊̌́͒͛̎̏̈͋̓̆͐̂͑̃̓̄͒̐̏́̊͐̇̾̎̈́͑̇̔̊͛͗̀̔̐͊̆̾͗̊̂̇͐̿̈͆̓͌̋̿͗̂͐̔̅͑́͊̍̉̎̉̀̄̊̒͊̇͒̓̅̍̽̏͊̊̔̄̓̈́͊͂͂͂̌́̑̂͌̊͂̂̅̏͋̾̒͛̋̍̊̊̓̿̌̉͑̈̈́̑́̄̓͗̇̾̈́̈̀͌̌̿̍̏͛̎͐̓͛̓͌̊̐͗̑̀̉́͑̅̍̿͆̔̌̌̍̅͐̀́̆̂̎̽̊̉̏̃̇̿̅͐̎̉̀̋̒͊̋̐́̿̎̓͛̐͆̿̽̾͋̎̾̈́̈́̀́̿̔̓̍͛̓͗͋̐͂̈́̑́̿̊͐͗͂́͆̐̀̽͆̃̊̄̈̇̃̐͌̐͑̃̐̂̆͑̅͊̈̏́̏͐̈́͋̈́̍̀̂̊̈̂̓̋̍̌͛̐̅̈̔̋͛̀͂̏̀̓̒̽̆̐̿̏̏̇͑̎̊̓̌͗́͗͒̆͂̓̈́́͊̌̍͒͑̇͐͑̈́͊̾̈̑̋͐̽́̀̋͐̂͋̽̀͒̇̍̈́͐͋͆̌̌͊̽̎͑͛͐̈́̂̒̓̆͑͒̊̔̂̔̊͐̏̐͂̐̈́̔̿́̓̃͐͌̾̄͌̅̓̋̏͑̊́͋͌̎͆̆͊̾̇͋́͒̏͂͊̊͒̋́͗̒̓̓̓͆̌͌̂̄̔̓̄́̏̆̈̿̌̅͑̆̓̿͌̎̋̽͌̒̍̂̉̄̈́̓͑̀͐̽́͊̾̈͌̆̑́̍̈͆͗̏̂͗̓̋̉͊͑̍̿͆͗̈́̈̂̄̔̓͛̇̀͑̉̎̂̓̈́̃̿̊̓̒͑̈̿͋͊͗͂̃̈́͋̈́̓̌̽̈́̓̄͂̀̂̊͛̈́͌̃͌̒͊͂̔͒̓̿̋͑̊̎̊̏̽͊̀͆̿̏̏̈́͑̾̇̎͋͋͗͗͂̔̄̐͗̀̐̉͗̍̔͌̉́̈́͌́͛̀͒̀̏͊̔̆̒͛̽̈́̂̾͐͌͑̆̀̽̈́̂̏̉͆̽̇͂̍̔̀̍̋̇̊̿̃͗̿̽̆͑́̽̇͂̆̒̊̽̎̓̊̊͑̑̿̂͑̈͒̊̎̔͗́͒̔͊̑͋̈́̿͌̐͐͑͑͌̅̃͒́̒̀̑̉̀̾̐̀͑̈́͂̔́́̂̈̀̾̐͆̄́̅́̆̑́̈͌̅̄̂̀͒̄̾͂͐̊͌̌͗͋̊̽͆̌̍̈͒̍̑̀͂̑̿͂͐̽̏̂͂̽̋̃̓̊͊͌̾̄́̐̑̅̉͌̑̏̎̈́̌̐̐̆̒͂͋̓͋͌͋͗͑̃̎͋̋̈́̉͐͛̿̆͋̐̍̎̉̂͐́̔̈́̾́̌̎̈́͐͋̉͑̏̔͛̄̅͑̄̃̋̀̆̔͛̔̈́̈́̇͋̔̄̍̒͛̌͂̀͑̈́̐̽̄́̉̀͑́͛̔́͋̔̈́͗̀̓̒͒͐̈̽͂͐̾͋͛́̑͛̋̑̓͋͂͌̈́̀̈́̐̊͆̋͗͊͌̔̃͒͐̄̆̈̌̽̊͆͛́͒̆̓̆̓̽̓̆̈́͑̓̂́̀͗̿́̾͊̆̌͒̈́̎́̈́͑͛͊͛̃͊̅̄͆̒̿̑̏̈́̋̆̈́̓͗̏̓̋́̈́̀͐̋̇̍͊̏̄̈́̔͗́̽͌̓̔̌̃̓͗̀̾̔̈́̓̓̈̇͐̏͋̓̂̐̌̓̈́̾̋̈́̇̂̇͂́͊͒͒͐͂̐̅̆͗̂̾́̍̆͂̔͋̆̈́̇̃̽̌̉̇̐̐͑͛̐̎̑̑̄̏͛̏̀́̆͆̂̓̿̏͆̇́̾̋́̄͛̔̈́̔͌̏̐͗͊͒͋̏̎̈́͋͋̏̓̐̀́̾̄̌͒̀̿͊͑̈́͑̏̈͆̊̈́́͐̎͌̊̈́̂̏̍̓̉̔̄͛̈́̋̅͊̅̌̋̎̏̏͐̒͂́̀̔̈́̽͑̋̋͋͂̓̉̍̀̂̌̈́̎̉̽̆̎̍͗̊̿̌̀̽̈́̋̓̈́̑̂̎́̃̔͆͌̍́̊̀́̇̐̂̋͗̅̑̓̐̿̂̏̄̀̔̾͌̈́̑̂͗̆̓̆͆̄́̾̆̄͐͂͆͐́̉́̌̅̅̿̅̽͊̋̎̔͛͆́̉͋̒̇͗̐̐̈́͛̍̾̈͆̅́͒̒̿̄̅̍̌̽́̌̓̊̾̇̀̓̅́̀͒̌̇̇͗͆̇̑͒̅́̀̒̓̄̍͒̋̓͛̏͂̏̊̈́̽̄͑̾̓̋̊̾͂̌͆̿̈́́̍́͋͛͒͌͛̌̇̔̆̋̌̀̐̆͑̉̃̓͗̅́̉̀̐̒̀̈́̀̃́̑̈̆͋͐̃͒̀͊̌͐̉̑̈̑̐̏̅̈́̓́̀̂̍͆̉̾̎́̐̂́̑̌̋͊̂̎͂͑̑͒̓̐̃̔̋̔̉͂̎͐͛̏̈̈́͛̀̓̓̍̈́͆̋̓́̃̂̿͛̈́̾̄͊̊̄́̉͋̐́̈̎̄̌͌̐͛̌̓͋͗̉͐̀̌̒͊̿̂̐̓͊͛͌̔̀̈́̏̔͛̓̍̋́́̒͑͑͑́͂̽̍̀̀̏̽͆̓͆̐͒̋̎̐͌̾̃̅̑̍́͑̎͗̐̍͊̆̾̐̀̃̅̏͘̚͘̚͘̚̚̚̕͘̚̚͘͘̕̚͘̚͘̕̕̚̕͘͘̚͘͘͘͘̕͘͘͘͘͘̚͘͘̚̕͘̚͘̚̕̕̕̕̕̚̚̕͘̚͘̕̚͘̚͘̚̚̕̚͘̕͘̚͘̚̚̕͘̚̚̚̕͘͘̕͘̚͘̕͘̕͘̕͘̕̚̕͘̚̕͘̚̚̚̚̕̚̚͘̕̚̕̚̕͘̕͘͘̚͘̕̚͘̕̕̚̚̕̚̚͘̕̕͘͘͘̕̚̚̚͘͘͘͘̚̕̚̕̚̕̕͘̕͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͝͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͠͠͠͝͝͠͝͝͠͝͠͝͠͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͝͝͠͠͠͠͠͝͠͠͝͠͠͠͠͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͠͝͠͠͝͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅ .̴̨̨̨̢̡̧̨̨̡̢̢̨̧̢̨̡̢̨̨̨̨̨̨̡̧̨̨̨̡̨̡̧̧̨̢̢̢̧̡̢̨̧̢̡̢̧̧̢̨̢̧̡̢̧̢̧̨̧̢̢̢̢̢̡̡̡̨̨̧̧̢̡̨̧̡̢̡̡̧̢̡̢̨̢̡̧̧̡̨̡̧̡̨̨̧̡̡̨̢̧̧̨̧̡̧̢̢̢̨̨̨̨̨̢̡̢̡̨̧̡̧̨̧̡̨̧̧̨̨̨̧̧̡̢̨̧̧̡̨̧̨̢̡̢̨̡̧̢̡̢̧̡̢̧̡̡̧̡̢̧̢̧̧̧̡̨̢̧̡̧̡̢̧̨̨̢̨̨̨̡̧̧̡̨̢̨̨̨̡̨̢̨̢̧̡̢̨̡̧̢̧̨̢̡̢̧̡̧̡̨̢̨̨̨̢̢̡̧̡̧̧̢̨̨̡̡̡̧̡̢̡̡̨̢̨̧̧̨̡̡̢̢̧̡̢̧̡̧̢̧̢̡̧̨̨̧̢̨̨̡̡̧̨̧̢̢̧̨̧̡̨̨̡̡̡̡̡̢̧̨̢̡̨̧̧̨̨̢̧̢̢̡̧̧̨̢̢̡̨̡̨̧̨̢̡̢̡̡̧̢̧̢̨̡̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̯̘͈̰̣̮̞͎̜̩̞̝̺̬̥̩̭̬̘̲͓̫̯̱̮͉̞̺̥̰̪̺͍͔̼̲̞̗͖̻̮̠̳̠̳̩̥̦̱̯̬̻̬̮͉͍̠͍̬̪̙̰̞̜͔͉̘͇̗̣͙͇͍̠̖̭̹̘͕̪̗̻̳̟͎͈̻̺̞͕̘͓̮͍̣̜̝͚̺͉̹̩̖̟̖͓͕͙̙̥̜͎͖̤̗̘̥͈̝͚̻̳̤̹̲̲̦̼̮̦͎̟̼̫̗̹̤̰̝͇̣̭̥̙̟̺̖̝̯̞͇̠͖̺̰̱̠̰̹͉̣̩̩̮͉͇͉̮̙͚̼̹̼̖͍̼̻̰̦̘͙͉͖͈̣̠͈̳̙̫͚̙̠̼̤̫̹͉̪̦͚̤̮̟̱͙̹͚̬̗̼̱̲͕̼̮̦̗͕̠̬̫̰̗̤̯̹̝͖̼̪̩̲̙̣̦̞͎͈̱̼̯̣̘̗̠͚̰̯̫̠̤̘͚̩͈̗̦̗̘̻̝̣̣̘̲̺̜̥̜̺̳̻̜͙̱͖̙̪̙͉̞̰͖͓̟͕͓̠̬̣̹̬̹͍̘͙̲̘̠̬͓̹̱̪̗̪͙̮̖̰̳͕̝̦͈͙̹̯͎͉̫͔̠̙̩̮͓̼͎̜̫̙͈̼̩͎̮̟̗̲̮̣͕̝̮͍̳͓̬͕̭̯͙͖̝̲̠̺͖͚̩̞̘̱͓̺̠͍͈̜̯͍͍̤͚̹̰̳̳̫̼̲̤̜̭̙͈̜͚͖̩̼̮͇̘̘͇͎̯̖̹̙̙͉̝͖͓̞͇̰͍̻͓̺̤̼̣̼̣̺͇̫̻̹̙̹̝͖̰̠̰̗̰̝̱̙͉͓̹͍̹͈̣̜͙̬͙̞̯̞̱̪̜̙̭̩̱͕̤̰̖̫͇̦̣̞̩̲͎̰̹̘̹̣͉̹̩̩̰̤̹̲͕̹͙̗͇̝̦͎̰͕̠̹͖̰͇͙͍͍̱̪̣̘̹̣̺͕͔͓͓̞͈̲͕̼̝̼̼͖͔͕̮͍̞̼͔̞̩̤̖̫̘̜̪͈̗͖̝̭̼͙̮̠̺̻͍̞̙̻̻̖̜̰͍̹͍̰̥͈̦̻͙̱̤̙̱̯͎̼̹̻̩̼̣̦̤͎̳̯̝̭͓̣̰͓͙̖̘̭̤͙͕̹̺͓̩͕͎̟͔͈̺͖̹̦̠͓̪͍͕͓͍̥̭̞͔̼̯̘̜͇̭̲̭͚͎̱̙͈̘̭̪͙̙̗̩͖͇͚͕̰͎̻̜͉̟̫̻̖̝͇̪̜̲̩͚̠̤̮̻̦̯̞̙͕͎͍̖̰̩͉̱͎͔̤̪̮̞͍͎͇̖̯͎̱͇̰̹̩̫͚̫͕͓̦͓̰̹͖̠̟̹͙̲̥̼̠̙͉̖̜̭̬̻͉͚̙̩̫̯͎͚͎͉͉͎̟̦̦͖͈͙̝̦͍̰̲̯̤̻̪̣̣͇̞̯̤͚̥͇̥̫̦͉͇̘̰̺̯̜̻͕̗̮̜͓̖̺͍̹̰̳̟̺̮͓͈͙̭̭̦̱̗͍͖̳̹̥̭͇̼̰̬͖͔̻̱͓̠͎̫̮̻͔͔̝̹̩̮͕̥͇̭̠̗̻̻̼͚͓͍̦̦̥̣̖̥̮̱̹̮̦̣̝̥͍̖̰̱̻͎̱̝̳̮͔̝̺͉̗̹͕͙̝̘̙͉͕̜̮͚̗̼̩͇̱̗̺̭͉͈̱̤͈̬̲͙͓̤͈̻͕̳̙̰̯͚͎̠̺̦̯͎̜̺̖̥͕̖̰̹͈̼̣̲̤̲͈̦͉̲̫͓̫͍͕̫͚͖̭̪̞͖̤͙͔̝̩̰̱̯̤̲̮͈͇͉̜̭͎͚͖͍͇̤̮͚̫̣͎͚̼̮̯͓͉͚̗̤͚̮͈̙̤̣̦͖̦̪̙͔͍̟̹̖̘͙̥͈̖̭̘͇͓̞̹͚̜͕̩͚̗̘̞̞͖̤̫͍̝̖̘̖̦̳̜͔͎̘̘̙͓̻͚͕͎͎̳̝̬̯̙̲͈͖̹̝͇̟̗̬̦̹̭͎̭̱͍̜̠̤͙̗̙͚͎̫̰̺̤̙̹̥̮̺̗̥̼̜̟̦̣̰̩͕͔͈̲̹̝̙͉͉̯̳̜̜͔͉̦͈̤͖̭̹̰̳̥͓̰̖͉̻̩̳̫̘̞̗̲̲̮̱̤̦̤͉̙̙̻̠̝̖͓̥͙͙̤̺͇͈̮̲̗͖̮͚͙̹̭̫̖͕̤̯̟̬̹̙̦͓͇̥̭̮̪͔̘͉̖̱̘̼͍̣͙̯̥͚͉̥͉̙̗͕̲̳̣͔̰͎͖̣̲̜̣̠̺̯̤͍̤̫͙̩̯̫̰͚̥͓̦̥̻͕̠̣̺̣͎̱̠̭̙̩̪̼̝͍̯̫̮̬̜̯̙̗̯͈̣̹̬̮̠̗̖̮̤̖̬̭̻̠͕̖̦͎̭͔̫̜̬̱͉͙̲̪̥̺̻̦͎̦͓̞̪̞̙̗̳̩͔̖̬̲͈̮̙̬̺̺̠̱̞̼̙͖̹̣̤̠͉͉͎̣̱̫̘͈̟̻̺̞̟͚̳͚͖͔͕̞͖̫͙͍̹͚̲̹̰̤̩̦̘̟̮̬̻͉͔͔͙̼̺̘͖͇͖̳̖͔̪̣̳͖̯̙̺̹̯̱̜̹̝̪̯͍̟̲͙̘̯̱͔̼̮̮͓̫̝̣̦͕͕̠̯̖͍̱͕̪͙͚̝̩̜͔̬̯̼͔̗̘̩̟̤̭̼͉̩̲̼̟͚͍͉͙̣̤̠̬̳̬͖̣̖̹̦̗̦̪̜͉̼̯̙͖̥̰̲̦̜̺͙̪͉̗̘͓̣̺͉̲̲͈̺̣̗͖̰̙̥̘̞̼̤̫͉̳̭͈̳̤̗̦̮͇̘͉̹͖̲͎̖̙̳̭̯̮̙̙̱͔̼̥̱̖̺̭̲̻̩̯̺̠̯͕̜̥̘̬͔̣̼̲͓̤̟͔̙̳̮̗̩̹̹͎̭̼͔̙̹̲̱͍͓̝̜̠̰͚͇͔͓͇͓̰͖̩͇͈͍̳͔̺͍͓̙͈͖̳͎͖̰̩̦̖͓̯͚̜̦̙̤͕̗̙̣̝̰̲̘͈̪̦̟͈͖̝̼̥̲̙̘͓̙̪̣̣̗̰̞̘͔̣͚̲͎̦͎̼̩͔̬͎̝̰̼͉̟͉̤̗̮͔̘̩͔̼͚̥̥͉͍̙̯̞̙̣͍̥̤̬͎̖̳̥̥̞̪̞̲͔͙̯̺̮̖̣̪̥͔̖͖̞̰͈̗̳͙̥̪̱͍͇̝̣̱̩̹͚̜̟̜̮̤̖̺͈̗̤̳͉̫̰̭̪͙͙̹͇̻̰̥͔̻̝͖̲̫̺̗͔͓̦͍̠̘̝̦͚̬͍̜̣̠̦̤͓̖͎͔̱̗͈̙̩͕͓̫̱̹͙̞̳̙͔͉͖͓̠͕̙͖̹̥̻͓̘̰̜̥̯̪̦̥̭̜̪̱̠̹̘͔̻̯͚̱͇̹̰͉̤͖̹̫̟͕̫͙̟̟̞̪̫͙̣̪͙̻̮͙̺͇̹̲̥̗̫̤͔͎̙̖̳̘͔͎̰͚̰͚̥͚͙̣͚̜̘͖͚̲̻̭͓̱̤̹̥̗̬̗͔͈̳͖̹̦̝̩͚̳̻̰͓̘̜͇̼̥̫̩̱̱̠͈̩̼̯̺̫̦̫͈͈̫͉̯͖̞̝͚̖̰̱̗͖̳̙̱̲̘̪̖̮̝̼̫̬̣͇̖̠̯̩͖̩͓̞̤̭̠͕͔̖͖͕̱̣͇͍͈̤͉̣̲͖̳͈͍̣̱̗̩̦̳̩̼̫̹͕͉̥̼͔̹̼͙͇̭̣̝͈͖̜̜͎̣̟̜̘͈̣̩͈̩̦̗̖̯̩̺̩̣̼̘͔̝͍̻͔̟̙͚̹̠͕̼̼͔̱͖͖̪͇̰̬̮̝̟̦̘̦̦̜̠̼̭͉̳̲͙̰̮̦̠͕̦̘͔̘͍̭̻͖̜͎̯̲̞̮̤͈̗̲̭̠̠̪̹̳̤̯͍̥̩͉̬̬̟̦͓̹̱̤̹̲̪̦͍̼̩̭̲͕̟͎͓̩͚͇̙̫̜̩̙͎̣̰͖̮͍̩̝̣̘̫̣͈͕̰̬͎̘͈̦̜͈̠̺̙̥͎͙̺͙̙͎̪̫̙͈̤̫̠̥͖͚͔͙̱̣̫̯̭̪̼̘̞̭̺̺̖̘̮͖̮̯̜̳̜̹̬̫̲̺͕͕̣̮̞̫̱̪̥͓͍̜̩̖̭̳̟̼̖̫̤̬͈̺̤̖͕̮̞͇̱̫̺̺̰̭̙̖̪̪̜̗̬͙͚̗̺̘̯̲̦̘̗̹̮̮̞̦̹̘͉̰̗͖̣̠̜̹̝͙̬̞͓̬̪̮̤̬̰̻͙̤̜̟̞̮̟̼̳̣̦̫͖̝̙̱̜̬̖̳̻̟̭̫̦̩̙̺̝͈̙̝̹̪͉̹͍̠̲͉͔͙͙̦̲̞̠͉̙͇̱̹̹̟̯̩̟͎͉̲̟͉̰̭̦̥͔̲̦̻͓̗̻͕̰̲͎̘͚͓̙̗̼̪̫̜͚̪͉̱̠͇̺̯̤͎͍͔̪͕̱̺̱̮̥͈̘̳̠͔͚̲̰͎̞̫͙͙͓̩̗͎̤̼̝̠͔̙̳͓̻̰̙͕̞͚͖̥͙̤̹̪̻͉͖̘̱̠̠̗̯͍̳̳̜̤̱̥̬̫̮̣͔͖̥̤̗̟͍͕̝͇͕̭͚̤̲̹͍̜͇̳͇̝̟̙͓̺̯̠̙̝̱̭̞̮̻̟͖̣̱̟̱̝͇͈̜͖̞̝̖̤͚̫̝̖̥̩͉̣̪̼͔̩̣͎̗͔̳̥͓̭̳͔͙͖̙̥̗̻͔̤̺͖͙̩͙͍̫̦̰̦̞̺̫͚͍͓̥̭̬̦͙͙̝͍̝̣͕̜̗̹̝͚̝͕̰̟͙͔̝̺̝͉̭͉̬̠̠͖͖̙̲̙͚͔̘̪͕̩͓̦̫̩̯͉̲̻̩̺̘͇͖̼͓̘̼̻̖̫̝͎̣̖̹͓̖̺̜͍͓͙̙̪̪̭͍̗̤͎̗̗̲̟͎̖̜̤̦̠̹̠͕͎̮̭͈͖̥̟̳̺̩̯̞̦̮̗̣̰͓̟̳͕̤͈̦̫̝͚̺͎̘̣̜̜̳̙̟̮͉̜̣̫͉͔͖͇͉̟̤͕͕̣͓̠̩͍̣͈͓̗͎̺̫̻͚̱̳̫̲̙͚̞̳̬̭̖̥̘̺̬̳̜̩̙̗̖͕̤͙̥̲̗̣͎̩͎̩̬̼̤̝̫̩̖͉̪͔͉̻̣̗͚̳̘̯̙̖̠̲̹̪̼͍̭̫̥͕͈̻̠̣̠͈̳̲͇̞͖̭͔̩̣͙̯̠̪̯͖͎̰̱͇̙̬̭͉̣͈̗͖̻̙͎͈͖̤͈͎̰̭̰̩͚͕̼̙̤̥͚̟̫͈͇̜͈̲̥͕̰̱̯̞͙̗͖͚̫̝͎͇̼̜̣̹̯̙͉̼̞͓̻͎̦̭̤͕͖̫̫̝̳̻͚̺͈̘͐̄̎͐̃̔̽̋͊̿̏̄̈́̀̍̑̈́͑̑̾́́͛͛͑̿̂͋̀̽̇̆̓̉̂̄̓̾̅̈̈́͋̌̊̅̈́̍͊̾̐́̋̈́͋̋̀̈́̍́͊̉̉͂̓̈́̄̇̇̈͊̐̒̈́͆͂͒̏̃̑̀̈́̅́́̂̑́̾̍͗̆͑̓͒͊͌̋̃̋͊̀̒͊͛͒̀̓̇͊͌̃͋̽̾̔͑̽̄͂́̀̓̉̿̑̌̈̾̀͛̓̆̀̋͌̾̈́̓̇͛̈́̓͑̂̍͆̀̂͐̅̿̑̌͊̿͒̊̽̂̈́́͑̇̐̈́͆̋̂͑̐̎͗͛̋͂̓͊̂͂̍͐́̽͗̈́̊͒͑̐͊̄̀̆̌́̐̉̌͋͛̓͆̈́̿͑̈́͛̀̀́̅̓͛̋̅̓̉̋̀̀̌̈̎̓͊̋̊̅̋͌̀̑͒̊̀̀̔́̎̎̐̌̋̃̂͊͆̽̂̔͛͐̓̐͑̇͋̓̀̈́̈̓͌͌̇̓̀̋̿̿̏̍͗͗̀͂͗̑̐̄̀̊̀̄̿͆́͂̔̿͌̃̋̈̽͂͂͗͒̽̓̀̓͒́̐̅͆̓̀͌́̽̒̈͗̃̈̀̉̽̑̒̍͗̊̄̂̅̑́͐̎̇͗͗͆̎̆̏̾͑͊͌̿́͐̋̀̈̽̔͆͛̓͌͂͐́̈͆̾͐̿̈́́̉̎̅͒̅̂̎̌̉̃͌̎̆̾̊̆́͋̀͆͛̐̆͒͊̌́͒͛̎̏̈͋̓̆͐̂͑̃̓̄͒̐̏́̊͐̇̾̎̈́͑̇̔̊͛͗̀̔̐͊̆̾͗̊̂̇͐̿̈͆̓͌̋̿͗̂͐̔̅͑́͊̍̉̎̉̀̄̊̒͊̇͒̓̅̍̽̏͊̊̔̄̓̈́͊͂͂͂̌́̑̂͌̊͂̂̅̏͋̾̒͛̋̍̊̊̓̿̌̉͑̈̈́̑́̄̓͗̇̾̈́̈̀͌̌̿̍̏͛̎͐̓͛̓͌̊̐͗̑̀̉́͑̅̍̿͆̔̌̌̍̅͐̀́̆̂̎̽̊̉̏̃̇̿̅͐̎̉̀̋̒͊̋̐́̿̎̓͛̐͆̿̽̾͋̎̾̈́̈́̀́̿̔̓̍͛̓͗͋̐͂̈́̑́̿̊͐͗͂́͆̐̀̽͆̃̊̄̈̇̃̐͌̐͑̃̐̂̆͑̅͊̈̏́̏͐̈́͋̈́̍̀̂̊̈̂̓̋̍̌͛̐̅̈̔̋͛̀͂̏̀̓̒̽̆̐̿̏̏̇͑̎̊̓̌͗́͗͒̆͂̓̈́́͊̌̍͒͑̇͐͑̈́͊̾̈̑̋͐̽́̀̋͐̂͋̽̀͒̇̍̈́͐͋͆̌̌͊̽̎͑͛͐̈́̂̒̓̆͑͒̊̔̂̔̊͐̏̐͂̐̈́̔̿́̓̃͐͌̾̄͌̅̓̋̏͑̊́͋͌̎͆̆͊̾̇͋́͒̏͂͊̊͒̋́͗̒̓̓̓͆̌͌̂̄̔̓̄́̏̆̈̿̌̅͑̆̓̿͌̎̋̽͌̒̍̂̉̄̈́̓͑̀͐̽́͊̾̈͌̆̑́̍̈͆͗̏̂͗̓̋̉͊͑̍̿͆͗̈́̈̂̄̔̓͛̇̀͑̉̎̂̓̈́̃̿̊̓̒͑̈̿͋͊͗͂̃̈́͋̈́̓̌̽̈́̓̄͂̀̂̊͛̈́͌̃͌̒͊͂̔͒̓̿̋͑̊̎̊̏̽͊̀͆̿̏̏̈́͑̾̇̎͋͋͗͗͂̔̄̐͗̀̐̉͗̍̔͌̉́̈́͌́͛̀͒̀̏͊̔̆̒͛̽̈́̂̾͐͌͑̆̀̽̈́̂̏̉͆̽̇͂̍̔̀̍̋̇̊̿̃͗̿̽̆͑́̽̇͂̆̒̊̽̎̓̊̊͑̑̿̂͑̈͒̊̎̔͗́͒̔͊̑͋̈́̿͌̐͐͑͑͌̅̃͒́̒̀̑̉̀̾̐̀͑̈́͂̔́́̂̈̀̾̐͆̄́̅́̆̑́̈͌̅̄̂̀͒̄̾͂͐̊͌̌͗͋̊̽͆̌̍̈͒̍̑̀͂̑̿͂͐̽̏̂͂̽̋̃̓̊͊͌̾̄́̐̑̅̉͌̑̏̎̈́̌̐̐̆̒͂͋̓͋͌͋͗͑̃̎͋̋̈́̉͐͛̿̆͋̐̍̎̉̂͐́̔̈́̾́̌̎̈́͐͋̉͑̏̔͛̄̅͑̄̃̋̀̆̔͛̔̈́̈́̇͋̔̄̍̒͛̌͂̀͑̈́̐̽̄́̉̀͑́͛̔́͋̔̈́͗̀̓̒͒͐̈̽͂͐̾͋͛́̑͛̋̑̓͋͂͌̈́̀̈́̐̊͆̋͗͊͌̔̃͒͐̄̆̈̌̽̊͆͛́͒̆̓̆̓̽̓̆̈́͑̓̂́̀͗̿́̾͊̆̌͒̈́̎́̈́͑͛͊͛̃͊̅̄͆̒̿̑̏̈́̋̆̈́̓͗̏̓̋́̈́̀͐̋̇̍͊̏̄̈́̔͗́̽͌̓̔̌̃̓͗̀̾̔̈́̓̓̈̇͐̏͋̓̂̐̌̓̈́̾̋̈́̇̂̇͂́͊͒͒͐͂̐̅̆͗̂̾́̍̆͂̔͋̆̈́̇̃̽̌̉̇̐̐͑͛̐̎̑̑̄̏͛̏̀́̆͆̂̓̿̏͆̇́̾̋́̄͛̔̈́̔͌̏̐͗͊͒͋̏̎̈́͋͋̏̓̐̀́̾̄̌͒̀̿͊͑̈́͑̏̈͆̊̈́́͐̎͌̊̈́̂̏̍̓̉̔̄͛̈́̋̅͊̅̌̋̎̏̏͐̒͂́̀̔̈́̽͑̋̋͋͂̓̉̍̀̂̌̈́̎̉̽̆̎̍͗̊̿̌̀̽̈́̋̓̈́̑̂̎́̃̔͆͌̍́̊̀́̇̐̂̋͗̅̑̓̐̿̂̏̄̀̔̾͌̈́̑̂͗̆̓̆͆̄́̾̆̄͐͂͆͐́̉́̌̅̅̿̅̽͊̋̎̔͛͆́̉͋̒̇͗̐̐̈́͛̍̾̈͆̅́͒̒̿̄̅̍̌̽́̌̓̊̾̇̀̓̅́̀͒̌̇̇͗͆̇̑͒̅́̀̒̓̄̍͒̋̓͛̏͂̏̊̈́̽̄͑̾̓̋̊̾͂̌͆̿̈́́̍́͋͛͒͌͛̌̇̔̆̋̌̀̐̆͑̉̃̓͗̅́̉̀̐̒̀̈́̀̃́̑̈̆͋͐̃͒̀͊̌͐̉̑̈̑̐̏̅̈́̓́̀̂̍͆̉̾̎́̐̂́̑̌̋͊̂̎͂͑̑͒̓̐̃̔̋̔̉͂̎͐͛̏̈̈́͛̀̓̓̍̈́͆̋̓́̃̂̿͛̈́̾̄͊̊̄́̉͋̐́̈̎̄̌͌̐͛̌̓͋͗̉͐̀̌̒͊̿̂̐̓͊͛͌̔̀̈́̏̔͛̓̍̋́́̒͑͑͑́͂̽̍̀̀̏̽͆̓͆̐͒̋̎̐͌̾̃̅̑̍́͑̎͗̐̍͊̆̾̐̀̃̅̏͘̚͘̚͘̚̚̚̕͘̚̚͘͘̕̚͘̚͘̕̕̚̕͘͘̚͘͘͘͘̕͘͘͘͘͘̚͘͘̚̕͘̚͘̚̕̕̕̕̕̚̚̕͘̚͘̕̚͘̚͘̚̚̕̚͘̕͘̚͘̚̚̕͘̚̚̚̕͘͘̕͘̚͘̕͘̕͘̕͘̕̚̕͘̚̕͘̚̚̚̚̕̚̚͘̕̚̕̚̕͘̕͘͘̚͘̕̚͘̕̕̚̚̕̚̚͘̕̕͘͘͘̕̚̚̚͘͘͘͘̚̕̚̕̚̕̕͘̕͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͜͝͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͠͠͠͝͝͠͝͝͠͝͠͝͠͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͠͝͝͠͠͠͠͠͝͠͠͝͠͠͠͠͝͝͠͝͝͝͝͠͝͝͝͠͝͠͠͝͝͝ͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅͅ *


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Seth Walsh (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Deathrasher42 (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Entschuldigung (Jul 14, 2020)

10's songs


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Stare (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Stare (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Cope (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Cope (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 685 (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## EktoPlasma (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## 54UD4D3 (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## 000 (Jul 16, 2020)

Looksmax said:


> What are you listening to right now?



Enrique Iglesias - Tired of Being Sorry


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 16, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## EktoPlasma (Jul 16, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> from osrs (try it)



from osrs (try it)


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Beetlejuice (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## penis3 (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 16, 2020)




----------



## EktoPlasma (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Cope (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Seth Walsh (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Jul 18, 2020)

alexjones said:


>



Gotta love dem convicts down under


----------



## sytyl (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jul 19, 2020)

__





The Mod Archive v4.0b - A distinctive collection of modules - Marble - marble.xm (XM)







modarchive.org


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Cope (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## godsmistake (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Zygos4Life (Jul 20, 2020)

This thread is gay


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Peachy (Jul 20, 2020)




----------



## Mewcel (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Deathrasher42 (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## godsmistake (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4410 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Seth Walsh (Jul 23, 2020)

She fucks me on the electric chair


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jul 24, 2020)

.


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jul 24, 2020)

I found a song FACEandLMS uses


----------



## EktoPlasma (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Stare (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## deer (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## penis3 (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## EktoPlasma (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## poplo (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Stare (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6402 (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## john2 (Jul 28, 2020)

@Darkstrand .


----------



## john2 (Jul 28, 2020)

Fuckmachine said:


>



Mirin your music taste.


----------



## Gargantuan (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## Selfahate (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## godsmistake (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## Cope (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jul 30, 2020)

john2 said:


> @Darkstrand .


----------



## john2 (Jul 30, 2020)

alexjones said:


>



She often gets criticized on YT and in the music community for playing 'too fast/rushed'... but if you notice she plays it spot on, with thee same maintained tempo, which is why like her interpretations. That piece is quite famous.


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## godsmistake (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## godsmistake (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Peachy (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Cope (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Deathrasher42 (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Peachy (Aug 1, 2020)

Doomers GTFIH


----------



## Cope (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## godsmistake (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Cope (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## john2 (Aug 2, 2020)

@alexjones


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Aug 2, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


>


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 3, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 3, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 3, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 3, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 3, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 3, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 3, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 3, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 3, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 3, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 3, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 3, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 3, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Lorsss (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Seth Walsh (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 4, 2020)

Rob Paul'sHeight said:


>


----------



## Cope (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 4, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 5, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Clark69 (Aug 5, 2020)

rec me similar songs


----------



## SMVbender (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## thecel (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Peachy (Aug 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Earcel (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Earcel (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Earcel (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Earcel (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Earcel (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Earcel (Aug 8, 2020)

**


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 9, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 9, 2020)

from osrs(try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 9, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 9, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 9, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 9, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 9, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 9, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 9, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 9, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 9, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 9, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 9, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 4570 (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## Weed (Aug 9, 2020)

Painkiller up your ass


----------



## Arkantos (Aug 10, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> from osrs (try it)




Reminds me of


----------



## Lux (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## CommanderCope (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## Cope (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Cope (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## BigBoletus (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Cope (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## GigaMogger (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4570 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Cope (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## EktoPlasma (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 8576 (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Aug 18, 2020)

the only orchestral music i listen to is tchaikovsky/shostakovich ngl





wish i were higher iq/higher attention span and could expand my knowledge of classical a bit more.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6867 (Aug 19, 2020)

@Ritalincel https://www.youtube.com/user/forsberg1000/playlists


----------



## Gargantuan (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Aug 20, 2020)

10x better with a set of good headphones


----------



## Arkantos (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Esarhaddon (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 22, 2020)

Tunes me.


----------



## penis3 (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Aug 23, 2020)

bah


----------



## Clark69 (Aug 23, 2020)

anyone listen to post-punk, or alike?


----------



## Deleted member 4570 (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 24, 2020)

DarknLost said:


>



Video unavailable
This video is unavailable.


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 24, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 24, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 24, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Aug 24, 2020)

Our Anthem


----------



## Wannabe_PrettyBoy (Aug 24, 2020)

song makes me feel dark triad af when I listen to it, especially when that one slower guitar riff comes in and he’s like “first mistake, last mistake”. Epic moment XD


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Aug 25, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> from osrs (try it)


----------



## Gargantuan (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Bandana (Aug 29, 2020)

Looksmax said:


> What are you listening to right now?



Frank zappa. Some good examples are bobby brown goes down, joes garage and jewish princess to name a few. Best guitar solo is muffin man. Hes also ugly so watching his success is refreshing. Sucks that hes dead


----------



## Gargantuan (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Cope (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Cope (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## poplo (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## JustTheWayYouAre (Aug 30, 2020)

Perfect incel music rn


----------



## Blackpill3d (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Peachy (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Sep 2, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


>



that's really good


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## Acnno (Sep 2, 2020)

turn volume down or it might be a bit earrapy




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## TsarTsar444 (Sep 3, 2020)

music is coonsume cope


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Sep 4, 2020)

TsarTsar444 said:


> music is coonsume cope


----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Sep 4, 2020)

catchy


----------



## Entschuldigung (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## UNCHAINED (Sep 6, 2020)

Whenever I need motivation.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Sep 6, 2020)

catchy as hell .


----------



## penis3 (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Deathrasher42 (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 9, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 9, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Blackpill3d (Sep 9, 2020)

great vid also, refreshingly wholesome


----------



## Deleted member 5001 (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Sep 10, 2020)

abba > queen imo


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## Stare (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Fahkumram (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Cope (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## godirl (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## godirl (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 9666 (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## godirl (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## germcel (Sep 15, 2020)

RobticaI said:


> Is it true guys with non-normie music taste have less success with femoids?


wtf no.


----------



## chiefkeef (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Sep 15, 2020)

Don't usually listen to this type of shit but it's good


----------



## DianabolDownie (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## godirl (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Sep 16, 2020)

DianabolDownie said:


>



Hugely underrated rapper. The album with dutchman one of my alltimers to turn shit up.

  
25i – Brando+, Fukkit, Sabino
Execute – Fukkit
Spyro – Fukkit
Reverse – Fukkit, Mkultra
Poppy – Fukkit, Mkultra
30 – Fukkit
1punch – Fukkit
23 – Yung Bambi, Fukkit
Deadpool – Fukkit
Repeat – Fukkit
Sic – Fukkit, Sabino
Snake, Are You Okay?! – Fukkit
The Killing Joke – Fukkit, Sabino
Basher – Fukkit
Trees – Fukkit, Kamiyada+
False Start – Fukkit
Fly (On the Wall) – Fukkit, Dutchman
Mincemeat – Fukkit, Dutchman
Flash Bang – Fukkit, Dutchman


----------



## Lux (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Sep 17, 2020)

uglycel anthem


----------



## buckster (Sep 18, 2020)

nothin better than some good ol 90s edm fellas


----------



## Gargantuan (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Sep 19, 2020)

*One of his best tunes, ever.*






















Spoiler: How it was made


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Reiraku (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Sep 20, 2020)

__


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Sep 23, 2020)

60s 70s & maybe some 80s rock > everything else tbh


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## sytyl (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## Azoriko (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## SadnessWYJ (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## CommanderCope (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## JMax (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## JMax (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## gaymidget (Sep 25, 2020)

Hey you autist, recommend me some women hating, masculine pimp music. Its doesn't have to be rap, it can be any genre.


----------



## Nautica (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## SadnessWYJ (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4464 (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## SadnessWYJ (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Krezo (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Stare (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Sep 26, 2020)

@NickGurr


----------



## godsmistake (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## sytyl (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Sep 28, 2020)

.


----------



## Gargantuan (Sep 28, 2020)

.


----------



## Gargantuan (Sep 28, 2020)

.


----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Sep 28, 2020)

.


----------



## Gargantuan (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## THE_LONER (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 2, 2020)

here is one for the youngcels of .me (we seem to have a lot of them recently)


----------



## Gargantuan (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 3, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 3, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Gargantuan (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Oct 4, 2020)

Morgothos said:


>



>Vietnam flashbakcs


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 4, 2020)

*Progressive House
My favourite music genre right now.

*


----------



## Gargantuan (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Oct 4, 2020)

addictive distorted bass. i never listen to garage or whatever this is, but this slaps left an right ngl


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## 6’1cel (Oct 5, 2020)

Looksmax said:


> What are you listening to right now?


----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 6, 2020)

How can you cope not having my taste in music idk I'd kms


----------



## Gargantuan (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 9380 (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Oct 8, 2020)

@BrendioEEE


----------



## Gargantuan (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Swagwaffle (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Swagwaffle (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Swagwaffle (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Kevin Logan (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4570 (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 9380 (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Swagwaffle (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Oct 12, 2020)

Play at 2x speed


----------



## Lasko123 (Oct 12, 2020)




----------



## Swagwaffle (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Krezo (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Lasko123 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Oct 13, 2020)

Krezo said:


>



based


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Oct 13, 2020)

This music video is so well done tbh


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Lasko123 (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Warlow (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Warlow (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Kevin Logan (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Oct 15, 2020)

Kevin Logan said:


>



The Dr Zaius one is so iconic


----------



## CommanderCope (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Oct 16, 2020)

good fit for this forum


----------



## Azoriko (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## qwertyasdfgh (Oct 18, 2020)

Polyphia anyone?


----------



## Deleted member 9380 (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Krezo (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Lasko123 (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Oct 18, 2020)

by Michael Jackson


----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Cope (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Ada Mustang (Oct 19, 2020)

Arkantos said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 9380 (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Krezo (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Kevin Logan (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 21, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Lux (Oct 21, 2020)

They deleted the original for some reason. One of the best edits I've seen fullscreen it


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Pussyslayer (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Sentry (Oct 22, 2020)

Anybody here like a broken silence,there like the British linkin park.really underrated
There new acoustic cover


----------



## Kevin Logan (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## SadnessWYJ (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Stare (Oct 25, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 9380 (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Oct 26, 2020)

GreenTea said:


>



That's really good


----------



## Lux (Oct 27, 2020)

GreenTea said:


>



Video unavailable
This video is not available.


----------



## Deleted member 6997 (Oct 27, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


> Video unavailable
> This video is not available.


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 9355 (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Lasko123 (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 9380 (Oct 27, 2020)

Lasko123 said:


>



over


----------



## Suave (Oct 27, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## SadnessWYJ (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## SadnessWYJ (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Gargantuan (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Oct 28, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## RoundHouse (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## RoundHouse (Oct 28, 2020)

Bronze8 said:


>



BRENNAN SAVAGE PLAYLIST FUCK YEAH


----------



## RoundHouse (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Arkantos (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4570 (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Oct 28, 2020)

cynicoboyo said:


>



Chief Keef vibes


----------



## Lux (Oct 28, 2020)

banger


----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Nautica (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Syndicate (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Deathrasher42 (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## RoundHouse (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Oct 30, 2020)

Not what I usually listen to, but I like it.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4645 (Oct 31, 2020)

Goblin said:


>




Mirin bro, I too am a big fan of wave (and witchhouse).


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Oct 31, 2020)

Ioan said:


> Mirin bro, I too am a big fan of wave (and witchhouse).



based


----------



## Syndicate (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## john2 (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Nov 2, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Krezo (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 9380 (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## chuckgrant (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Lasko123 (Nov 4, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 5, 2020)

from osrs(try it)


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Nov 5, 2020)

no clue on song used below (pretty catchy ngl)


----------



## Syndicate (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Nov 5, 2020)

Love sonic music


----------



## Lasko123 (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Marsiere214 (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Nov 7, 2020)

Jfl


----------



## Stare (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3177 (Nov 8, 2020)

This is one of my favorite songs


----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Nov 9, 2020)

i don’t even like modern music usually but this is guy is awesome

Listen to the first two songs together (transition is goat)


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Nov 9, 2020)

@ElliotRodgerJr what kind of music/artists do you like? If any


----------



## Deleted member 3177 (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Cope (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## john2 (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## THE_LONER (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## MilfLover69 (Nov 12, 2020)

Greazy puzzy fuckrzZz only listen to High t chad brainrape music for chill and relax until ears start bleedign from teh overdoze of pure testastaroniumM


----------



## Lux (Nov 12, 2020)

Crazy this has 21 million views.


----------



## Lux (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Nov 13, 2020)

That one soundbite goes so hard


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## THE_LONER (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## RoundHouse (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Kevin Logan (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Ocelot (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Reiraku (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## itorroella9 (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Playerhater1 (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Nov 15, 2020)

Lasko123 said:


>


----------



## Gargantuan (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5969 (Nov 15, 2020)

bladee sounds amazing


----------



## Blackpill3d (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Nov 16, 2020)

Goblin said:


>



liked


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## FastBananaCEO (Nov 16, 2020)

XD


----------



## Lux (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## hoodcurry (Nov 16, 2020)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Lasko123 (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Stare (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Lasko123 (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Syndicate (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6867 (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## mulattomaxxer (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## fernandobrocolli (Nov 22, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


>



Masterpiece


----------



## AscensionMillenium (Nov 23, 2020)

One of my favorite Mexican singers.


----------



## Lasko123 (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 9380 (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 27, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Subhuman Philtrum (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Nov 28, 2020)

@PYT @kjsbdfiusdf @Blackout.xl


----------



## Lux (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Lasko123 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Nov 29, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 2, 2020)

jt is such a mogger ngl.


----------



## Summer (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Summer (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Summer (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Summer (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## fernandobrocolli (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Weed (Dec 4, 2020)

@Draculacel


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Dec 5, 2020)

**


----------



## godsmistake (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## godsmistake (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 9380 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 11167 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Kevin Logan (Dec 7, 2020)

__


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 11221 (Dec 8, 2020)

guts theme+lifting=LASTREPmaxxed


----------



## Kuronex (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## godsmistake (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Jmpace52 (Dec 9, 2020)

Here's what I like.


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## YMKSPRTR (Dec 10, 2020)

motm 3 out in nz and australia

meaning its out there


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 11221 (Dec 10, 2020)

JustRope


----------



## Kuronex (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Kevin Logan (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1774 (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Syndicate (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## PikachuCandy (Dec 16, 2020)

@MentalistKebab 
You should give this a check


----------



## MentalistKebab (Dec 16, 2020)

PikachuCandy said:


> @MentalistKebab
> You should give this a check



Here bro


----------



## PikachuCandy (Dec 16, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> Here bro



Ah dombra i love that song.


----------



## MentalistKebab (Dec 16, 2020)

PikachuCandy said:


> Ah dombra i love that song.


You are 100% Turk Confirmed


----------



## PikachuCandy (Dec 16, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> You are 100% Turk Confirmed


I'm not sure.
Turks aren't ugly like me


----------



## Lasko123 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Stare (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 17, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 17, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## cd.98 (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 17, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 17, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 17, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 17, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 17, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 17, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 17, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 17, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Schizoidcel (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Syndicate (Dec 19, 2020)

@Ritalincel


----------



## Syndicate (Dec 19, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> from osrs (try it)


----------



## PikachuCandy (Dec 19, 2020)

@LondonVillie check this out


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## itorroella9 (Dec 20, 2020)

Syndicate said:


> @Ritalincel



lil wyte is based


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Good_Little_Goy (Dec 20, 2020)

I am genuinely in love with Anne Frank. She was beautiful, witty, and graceful young woman who light was snuffed out far too early.

I frequently fantasize about being Peter van Pels hiding with her.

Oh god, just imagine deflowering that sweet girl on a lazy Amsterdam afternoon, lying and learn what each other's bodies were for.

Now imagine nine months later, she's got a massive bulging stomach from carrying your child inside of her and it seems like she’s gonna pop any moment now. Her popped belly button makes it look like she's got a giant third boob where her stomach once was. She waddles around and can barely move half of the time. She's developed an insatiable craving for your dick and you've likewise developed a taste for her pussy. You’re both cooped up in an attic all day have nothing better to do besides fuck like an unsustainable third world population. You lie down on your back, she strips off her almost comically too small clothes and kneels on top of you. She grabs a hold of your rock hard cock, inserts it deep inside of her, and begins to ride you like a stallion. You feel the pressure from her incredible weight and huge round belly bearing down on you but the indescribable pleasure of her tight pussy throbbing on you cock negates any discomfort. You sink into her beautiful soul, into that secret place where no one dares to go. After 30 minutes, you and her are both moaning with ever greater intensity, you know it won't be long now. Suddenly, you feel your cock shaking like a V-2 rocket and the orgasm reaches it's climax as your cum literally explodes like an 88mm AT round inside her Sherman tank, blowing the turret right off. You and her both join as one, souls screaming from the sheer ecstasy. As the elation wears off, she lies next to you. Too exhausted to do anything else, you simply hold her in your embrace. In that moment, there is no family squabbles, no Nazis, no war. Just you and her, watching the sky turn pink with the setting sun.

You dream of the beautiful face you have found in this place. So soft and sweet.

One day you will both die and your ashes will fly from an aeroplane over the sea. But for now you are young and all you want is lay in the sun, and count every beautiful thing you can see. Love to be in the arms of all you’re keeping here with you.

What a beautiful dream that could flash on the screen in a blink of an eye.

Suddenly, you awaken from your slumber to the sound of a bloodcurdling scream. You open your eyes to darkness, it takes a split second for your vision to readjust. You feel lonely and cold. Another shriek knocks you back into reality. Anne sitting next to you, clutching her belly, face contorted from pain. A foul smelling fluid lies pooled on the floor around her mid-section. Your hot dirty fuckfest has brought on labor. she cries your name, begging for help, begging for you. The noise. She’s louder than a line of Louisiana Tigers giving the Rebel Yell right now. You raise your finger to your lips to tell her to be quiet. But the agony is too much for her to bear. You’ve got to do something or else it will awaken the entire neighborhood and with it, the Nazis. Suddenly you remember the bulge in your pants. You’ve got morning wood. It’s not the best gag, but it will have to do. You stand up, squat like a slav, using her belly as an impromptu stool, grab your still cum-crusted cock, and shove it right inside her mouth. At first, she tries to scream even louder in surprise, but your circumcised 100% Kosher dong blocks her windpipe, reducing her screams to a barely audible gurgle. Suffering from unbearable pain, she bites down on her your meat with each contraction. Now you’e in pain too. With each contraction, she bites down harder, it feels like she’s gonna tear your cock right off. Eventually, the pain subsides for her and she doesn’t bite down as much. Now it seems almost as if she’s starting to enjoy it. You can feel your child kick on your testicles. Clearly it’s excited too. Suddenly, your cock starts to shake like a V-2 again, you pull it out of her mouth just in time. You bust your steaming hot and sticky load, blanketing her like an incendiary carpetbombing of Dresden. Semen stains her mountaintops (all three of them), along with her hair and most of her face. She quietly giggles from the ironic amusement of it all. You giggle too.

Then a look of sharp pain shoot across her face. She’s having your baby. You wish you could bear all the pain for her, but all you can do is sit and watch. You look down at her vulva, still oozing with cum from that great fucking you gave her a few hours ago. You can see a head of black hair poking out. You fear that she’s gonna start screaming again, much to your relief, it seems that she’s gotten better control of the pain, thanks to you. She begins to softly moan, it seems as if instead of experiencing excruciating agony, she’s experiencing an orgasm. You can’t help but grin as she keeps pushing. As more of the head becomes visible, her moaning intensifies. Finally a small head emerges from her vagina. You can see a face wrapped in an umbilical cord. A small pair of hands grab the head, she weakly tries to pull the head out. You put your hands around the head and begin to help her pull. Desperately, she goes into the next contraction with all of her energy, and pushed with everything inside of her. She feels everything. She feels shoulders and hips and feet all slide down inside of her and pop out in one long push, with a rush of fluid behind it, and it feels amazing. She throws her head back with a rip-roaring orgasm that penetrates the very heart of her soul.

You look at the newborn now lying on the floor and see that it is a boy. You have a son. Perfect, perfect in every way. He begins to stir and you realize he’s about to cry. After all that’s happened, you don’t to given away to the Germans from the wails of a newborn. You gently lift him up and place him on Anne’s semen stained mountaintops. The baby quickly finds the breast is soon sucking happily. Semen, blood, amniotic fluid, breastmilk all mix and fill the air with a strange scent that while repulsive, is also extremely arousing. You can’t resist the urge anymore. Your mouth land on top of Anne’s opposite breast, sucking first your own cum, but then her tasty milk. You look into her eyes, she’s somewhat annoyed, but too exhaust to really care. A gust of wind coming from a hole in the wall blows through, cooling both of your sweat-drenched bodies, but also disturbing the little one. You’re afraid he’ll start shivering. You look around the dusty attic for something to keep the baby warm. You settle on Anne’s fur winter jacket, having sat unused for the past two years. You know Anne will definitely not be happy that you ruined her favorite coat, but it’s for the best. She hasn’t been able to fit in it for the past nine months anyway. You carefully wrap your little one in the coat and hand him to an exhausted Anne, she continues to quietly feed him. You notice the dead silence for the first time, not even the other occupants of the Annex, mere feet away in the next room, were roused. You feel a sense of relief. You’re safe, for the moment at least. Eventually you curl up next to her quietly and begin to doze off. Your secret sleeps in winter clothes. Tomorrow, you can find a way to explain the night’s events to your parents and hope they don’t kill each other. You can somehow find a way to get your little bundle of joy to safety. But tonight, you just rest, your first night as a family.

Oh god, just thinking about this is making me rock hard. The hardest I’ve ever gotten. Oh, I think I’m gonna… I’m gonna-

_Cums in Diary_


----------



## Syndicate (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 20, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 20, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 20, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 20, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Syndicate (Dec 20, 2020)

This song is after you discover the


----------



## Syndicate (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Lasko123 (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Dec 21, 2020)

Looksmax said:


> What are you listening to right now?












https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9bCLPwzSC0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RheJW2nhkb8


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## john2 (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Lux (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 275 (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Syndicate (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Rainerchen (Dec 23, 2020)

THE UNFORGIVEN always gets me


----------



## BrettyBoy (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Hightwolf (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## EktoPlasma (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)

@toth77 @Toth's thot 
look song name above


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)

this one above is my fav


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 11167 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## randomuser2407 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Dec 25, 2020)

@to_stop_da_cope 

thats the best tbh


----------



## to_stop_da_cope (Dec 25, 2020)

alexjones said:


> @to_stop_da_cope
> 
> thats the best tbh



never skipped this ending


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Syndicate (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 275 (Dec 26, 2020)

In love with the girl on the right in the opening scene wtf she's so good-looking.


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 27, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Kevin Logan (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## john2 (Dec 27, 2020)

Blackpill3d said:


>



I used to think of Schubert as some knock-off Beethoven. 

But to my shock his music is great, especially this sonata. Schubert's trio in Eb major is lovely btw.


----------



## Kuronex (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Treasure223 (Dec 29, 2020)

Listening to your mom moan in my earrnr


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 30, 2020)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 6939 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 30, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


> from osrs (try it)


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 30, 2020)

Ritalincel said:


>







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## itorroella9 (Dec 30, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


>



fuck this tranny, but he makes good music


----------



## Deleted member 11537 (Dec 30, 2020)

I listen to Nirvana and film scores


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 30, 2020)

itorroella9 said:


> fuck this tranny, but he makes good music


He's a tranny? Proof?


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## itorroella9 (Dec 30, 2020)

BrendioEEE said:


> He's a tranny? Proof?


look at his twitter or at his comments from his songs, and he shills on /mu/ too


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 30, 2020)

itorroella9 said:


> look at his twitter or at his comments from his songs, and he shills on /mu/ too


Goddamnit...he's like legit one of my favorite artists too.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## john2 (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 31, 2020)

**


----------



## Stare (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Lorsss (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Stare (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Imthenewbeyoncee (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## XANAX (Jan 4, 2021)

Fuaaaarkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## bl0odyme5s (Jan 6, 2021)

*you just ascended to a 10/10 gigachad and your walking in to a club what song is playing as you enter? this one for me ^*


----------



## Schizoidcel (Jan 7, 2021)

added to high T gym playlist


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Lasko123 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## DharkDC (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Collagen or rope (Jan 8, 2021)

music = for niggers


----------



## Deleted member 6382 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jan 9, 2021)

Fire beats


----------



## Cope (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Cope (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Jan 10, 2021)

africancel said:


>





thickdickdaddy27 said:


>



Blinding Lights mogs


----------



## fakemeta. (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Sheepcel (Jan 11, 2021)

Danish Avant-Garde Metal


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Jan 12, 2021)

my favorite game @Ritalincel thoughts?


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6400 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Stare (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Beetlejuice (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## xefo (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## john2 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 20, 2021)

Blackpill3d said:


>


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 20, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 20, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Jan 20, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> from osrs (try it)



How about you go fuck yourself


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5145 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 22, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 22, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 22, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jan 22, 2021)

Members who reacted to message #4530


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 22, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## The Moggee (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11288 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Jan 23, 2021)

Morgothos said:


>



*very good game *


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## itorroella9 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6475 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## TyroneMognus (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Jan 24, 2021)

I'm just calling back to let you know (Back to let you know)
I could never say it on the phone (Say it on the phone)
Will never let you go this time (Ooh)
I said, ooh, I'm blinded by the lights
No, I can't sleep until I feel your touch
(Hey, hey, hey) 🤠🤠🤠


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Jan 24, 2021)

Hey @personalityinkwell you like anything specific or nah?


----------



## john2 (Jan 25, 2021)

@alexjones @Darkstrand .


----------



## Darkstrand (Jan 25, 2021)

john2 said:


> @alexjones @Darkstrand .



That will run on repeat for the next days, thx


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 10367 (Jan 27, 2021)

High T cels only


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Wallenberg (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Jan 29, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


>



I really like it, good taste


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## itorroella9 (Jan 29, 2021)

'


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 9355 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Lasko123 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Feb 1, 2021)

Lasko123 said:


>



br0 do u follow Phoenix Kappashiro? posts a lot of the same stuff


----------



## itorroella9 (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Beetlejuice (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## CtbmaxxerCurry (Feb 1, 2021)

Nuked my E and need music like this to feel human


----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Feb 3, 2021)

incel trait listening to video game music jfl y’all know who y’all are


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## itorroella9 (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Lars (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## George_Randerlax (Feb 6, 2021)

Buena Vista Social Club - Dos Gardenias

If someone here speaks spanish, is interested in learning it or just like the old latino romantic vibe, I highly recommend this song and album. Cheers.


----------



## itorroella9 (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## xefo (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Detroit (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Syndicate (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## itorroella9 (Feb 8, 2021)

Detroit said:


>



the og phonk mogs tbh


----------



## Bitch (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Feb 9, 2021)

@Ritalincel i never played a game of RuneScape in my life tbh ngl ded srs


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## john2 (Feb 10, 2021)

@Darkstrand .


----------



## Mouthbreath (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## itorroella9 (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 7125 (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Yliaster (Feb 10, 2021)

gn


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Feb 11, 2021)

nurtureiseverything said:


> incel trait listening to video game music jfl y’all know who y’all are


Not to contradict myself but some of this shit is decent


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Essonerian (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Lasko123 (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## Mouthbreath (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## itorroella9 (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 3323 (Feb 15, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


>


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 15, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 15, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 15, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 15, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 15, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 15, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 15, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Feb 15, 2021)

Jaimius said:


> High T cels only



mirin, saw them live in 2019


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 15, 2021)

Papabakvet said:


> Jaimius said:
> 
> 
> >


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 15, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 15, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Feb 15, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> from osrs (try it)



good taste


----------



## itorroella9 (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## itorroella9 (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Feb 16, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


>



Bruh you have zero taste in music.


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)

ZHZ1773 said:


> Bruh you have zero taste in music.


Cope


----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## itorroella9 (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Lux (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## itorroella9 (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## itorroella9 (Feb 17, 2021)

Bronze8 said:


>



reminds me of any greaf instrumental


----------



## getra (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## shaugstir (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## itorroella9 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## itorroella9 (Feb 18, 2021)

shaugstir said:


>



viper has unironically some really good songs


----------



## shaugstir (Feb 18, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


>



shiet giles corey you ok jfl hanl is so good


----------



## itorroella9 (Feb 18, 2021)

shaugstir said:


> shiet giles corey you ok jfl hanl is so good



i listened to deathcosciousness for first time like 3 hours ago


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## FastBananaCEO (Feb 18, 2021)

Check out Daft Punk's new single "Get Lucky" if you get the chance. Sound of the summer.


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Feb 18, 2021)

Looksmax said:


> What are you listening to right now?



shut up faggot


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Feb 18, 2021)

Check out Daft Punk's new single "Get Lucky" if you get the chance. Sound of the summer.


----------



## itorroella9 (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## maxximuss (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Syndicate (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Wallenberg (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Stare (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 9380 (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## ( ( ( d[-_-]b ) ) ) (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Marsiere214 (Feb 23, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> from osrs (try it)


----------



## Marsiere214 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## TsarTsar444 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## generalzod (Feb 24, 2021)

up the tunes


----------



## Bitch (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## itorroella9 (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## itorroella9 (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Lars (Feb 25, 2021)

Banger


----------



## Deleted member 9380 (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Detroit (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 9380 (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## itorroella9 (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Syndicate (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## itorroella9 (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Stare (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## john2 (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Syndicate (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Stare (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## itorroella9 (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Syndicate (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Syndicate (Mar 5, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


>



this is actually fire


----------



## itorroella9 (Mar 5, 2021)

Syndicate said:


> this is actually fire


in about a month he's realeasing an album full of songs on this style


----------



## Lolcel (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Syndicate (Mar 5, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


> in about a month he's realeasing an album full of songs on this style


ok let us know when its released


----------



## Golgo13 (Mar 5, 2021)

Afrikancel said:


> I listen to normie music/media to NTmaxx which is legit. There is no such thing as "chad music". Just NT (mainstream shit) and incel (anime OPs and kpop JFL)


not really, kpop is mainstream so is anime shit if u JB maxing, familiarise yourself with all genres


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 9380 (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## EktoPlasma (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Syndicate (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## itorroella9 (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Syndicate (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Syndicate (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## itorroella9 (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 12, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Syndicate (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Wallenberg (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Mar 13, 2021)

Insane vibe


----------



## itorroella9 (Mar 13, 2021)

@goat2x doxxed


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Mar 15, 2021)

@sytyl hey what do you listen to?


----------



## sytyl (Mar 15, 2021)

nurtureiseverything said:


> @sytyl hey what do you listen to?


everything except death metal and country, you?


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Mar 15, 2021)

sytyl said:


> everything except death metal and country, you?


classic rock mostly some pop/rap here and there


----------



## itorroella9 (Mar 15, 2021)

Goblin said:


> Insane vibe



witch house is based tbh


----------



## Deleted member 3299 (Mar 15, 2021)

sounds like Comethazine here


----------



## Lihito (Mar 16, 2021)

TRASH. Okaminokami, EGOVERT, KIDx,sadfriendd, jasiah,


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Mar 16, 2021)

a nigga be listening to music doe


----------



## Schizoidcel (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Syndicate (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Syndicate (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## itorroella9 (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Mar 20, 2021)

Reminds me of my first gf


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Mar 21, 2021)

Is this shit depressing?


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 23, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Mar 23, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## itorroella9 (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## itorroella9 (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Mar 27, 2021)

I am hurting rn


----------



## Deleted member 7806 (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 7806 (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## john2 (Mar 27, 2021)

john2 said:


>





Spoiler







@Nostalgia this is the piece played forwards, if you were wondering




.


----------



## Deleted member 7806 (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Mar 27, 2021)

i need to get around to actually listening to some of these..


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Mar 28, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


>



Fire


----------



## Bitch (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## StoicSperg (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## itorroella9 (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Enfant terrible (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Wallenberg (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 1, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11167 (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 7806 (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Apr 1, 2021)

Initial D - Running in The 90s


----------



## Wallenberg (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Yliaster (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Chad1212 (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## john2 (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Apr 3, 2021)

i need some airpods tbh


----------



## Deleted member 7806 (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 7806 (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## itorroella9 (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## itorroella9 (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Apr 5, 2021)

big sean is wack but this songs bumps + control w/ kendrick


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## FastBananaCEO (Apr 5, 2021)

Nick cave and the bad seeds - there she goes my beautiful world


----------



## Deathrasher42 (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Philtrumcel (Apr 7, 2021)

Looksmax said:


> What are you listening to right now?


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 9, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Apr 9, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> from osrs (try it)



I think you already shared this one mate


----------



## itorroella9 (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Apr 11, 2021)

@africancel nigga whats funny


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 11, 2021)

N1666 said:


> @africancel nigga whats funny


D block Europe is pretty trash tbh


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Apr 11, 2021)

africancel said:


> D block Europe is pretty trash tbh


Yeah they fell off. I like this song tho


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Apr 13, 2021)

nurtureiseverything said:


> i need some airpods tbh


💀Mogs i just bought some new airpods


----------



## itorroella9 (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 13, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Growth Plate (Apr 13, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> from osrs (try it)



dn ln


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 13, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Growth Plate (Apr 13, 2021)

it is over (it's over)


----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 13, 2021)

Knight said:


> it is over (it's over)


----------



## Growth Plate (Apr 13, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 1089779


----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Apr 14, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Apr 15, 2021)

Any progressive Djent fans on here?


----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Acnno (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## itorroella9 (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Syndicate (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Apr 19, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


>



Feverdream type stuff


----------



## Syndicate (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Syndicate (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 9217 (Apr 22, 2021)

AutisticR3tard said:


>



Is that what ur room looks like


----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Apr 22, 2021)

kel1382 said:


> Is that what ur room looks like


it probably would if i wasn't so autistic about things being in order


----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 9217 (Apr 22, 2021)

AutisticR3tard said:


> it probably would if i wasn't so autistic about things being in order


that's a good trait to have ngl


----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 13642 (Apr 23, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


>



LISTEN TO THIS IT WILL CHANGE UR LIFE




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## itorroella9 (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## itorroella9 (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## itorroella9 (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Yliaster (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Wallenberg (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## godsmistake (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Clark69 (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## eyelidcel (May 1, 2021)

MyAssStinksLikeShit said:


>



classic, NGL


----------



## Syndicate (May 2, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6273 (May 2, 2021)




----------



## EdouardManlet (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 10524 (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Alexanderr (May 5, 2021)

*Very beautiful song, nicely sung by this Jewish choir with inspiring lyrics. *


----------



## Lasko123 (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 275 (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (May 7, 2021)

insane piece


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Enfant terrible (May 9, 2021)




----------



## geeohdee (May 9, 2021)

Bitch said:


>



fire


----------



## Deleted member 11758 (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Enfant terrible (May 10, 2021)




----------



## EktoPlasma (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 275 (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Enfant terrible (May 13, 2021)

something different


----------



## Deleted member 13924 (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Syndicate (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Pretty (May 15, 2021)

Fun fact last year this thread only had 3 pages


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (May 15, 2021)

Blackmannnns said:


> Fun fact last year this thread only had 3 pages


Godamn, last year users were chads busy with their lives. This year users are fucked.


----------



## Deleted member 11414 (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Yliaster (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Lars (May 26, 2021)

@FastBananaCEO


----------



## FastBananaCEO (May 26, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


> @FastBananaCEO



good song


----------



## Deleted member 11414 (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (May 26, 2021)




----------



## john2 (May 27, 2021)

@Darkstrand.


----------



## Deleted member 11414 (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 1476 (May 27, 2021)

@mamacookoil


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (May 28, 2021)

@Bitch @Original @thickdickdaddy27 @SkinjobCatastrophe @RoBobaFett999 @TraumatisedOgre
@sytyl
feel free to ignore this comment but i want some thoughts on the weeknd

tbh i think he’s more a singles artist than album with the exception of MDM 

i’m posting my favorite bangers though



Spoiler


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 7044 (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (May 30, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## FastBananaCEO (May 30, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> from osrs (try it)



what a shit song


----------



## Bitch (May 30, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> from osrs (try it)



shittiest song I've ever heard


----------



## Bitch (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (May 31, 2021)




----------



## ChristianChad (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 2, 2021)

<iframe src="" scrolling="no" width="100%" height="400" scrollbars="no" frameborder="0"></iframe>


----------



## Bitch (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 2, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> <iframe src="" scrolling="no" width="100%" height="400" scrollbars="no" frameborder="0"></iframe>



OOPS, SOMETHING WENT WRONG​It looks like this link is broken, and we can’t find what you’re looking for

Go to Audiomack.com


----------



## Bitch (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 2, 2021)

this thread has less posts than threads i've posted


----------



## Bitch (Jun 2, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> this thread has less posts than threads i've posted


mirin


----------



## Bitch (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Jun 3, 2021)

Didn't realise this was a thread to post shit songs


----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)

>


----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)

N1666 said:


> Didn't realise this was a thread to post shit songs


I copy & paste literally every song that I see on youtube


----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Lolcel (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Soalian (Jun 3, 2021)

@eduardkoopman


----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 3, 2021)

Soalian said:


> @eduardkoopman



LOL @ the tag.
My BAD taste in music, I am 100% aware off.

I listen to pop crap happy peppy upbeat music sang by women whom can't sing well; quit alot.
Bad bad taste in music.

stuff like this.


----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 3, 2021)

Bitch said:


>



that's not quando rondo


----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> that's not quando rondo


Who?


----------



## itorroella9 (Jun 3, 2021)

stop spamming u fucking bitch


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


> stop spamming u fucking bitch


Suck my schwanz nigger


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 3, 2021)

Bitch said:


> Suck my schwanz nigger


Eazy E. Was funny rap songs maker. Fits your comment well


----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> Eazzy E. Was funny rap.



Crousing down the street in my six-four
It's like that and it's like this
I took her to the van and we started to kiss
Now my dicks all hard
And you know what I'm thinkin'
Took the panites off and the pussy was stinkin
Pulled off the drows and I started to begin
Now the pussy wet so my dick slides in
(moan)
Ooh hiddy hiddy hiddy-a-ho
Riden on the spot and pushin kinda slow
So fe fi fo fuck foum
She's scrating on my back
Ooh here she cums
So i gotta get a nut gotta get it quick you know
Cause I love this shit so
Gimme that that that nut
Gimme that that that nut
Gimme that that that nut
Gimme that gimme that gimme that nut
Okay back back to the fucking baisc
You got your's and mine
And i want you to taste it
Open wide now don't you waste it
Ahh shit all over your face kid
You know you know one thang
You know me I like to slang
That dick you know what
So roll over girl wile I stick it in ya
But I'll turn ya on
Wile I'm ridding that ass cream and shout
My name is the same
So you know that pussy I had to tame
(Ooooh.. get it on baby
Ooooh.. get it on baby
Ooooh.. get it on baby)
Gimme that nut
Gimme that that that nut
Gimme that that that nut
Gimme that that that nut
Gimme that gimme that gimme that nut
Gimme that that that nut
Gimme that that that nut
Gimme that that that nut
Gimme that gimme that gimme that nut
Now I love pussy and pussy loves me
Like a lemon to the lime
And a bubble to the bee
You know it's real good
And nothing can resit it
Couldn't be a hoot
Make me move and get it twisted
Cause in some pussy is the place to be
Always fuckin is the life for me
Spread then legs open far and wide
Fuck this shit just let me put my dick inside
Sooo...
Gimme that that that nut
Gimme that that that nut
Gimme that that that nut
Gimme that gimme that gimme that nut
Gimme that that that nut
Gimme that that that nut
Gimme that that that nut
Gimme that gimme that gimme that nut
(Ooooh.. get it on baby
Ooooh.. get it on baby
Oooh.. get it on baby
Gently put the *laughing*)
Gimme that that that nut
Gimme that that that nut
Gimme that that that nut
Gimme that gimme that gimme that nut
Gimme that that that nut
Gimme that that that nut
Gimme that that that nut
Gimme that gimme that gimme that nut


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 3, 2021)

Bitch said:


> Crousing down the street in my six-four
> It's like that and it's like this
> I took her to the van and we started to kiss
> Now my dicks all hard
> ...


Poetry, from the streets


----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 3, 2021)

This old song, in the videoclip song also had a cute Stacy in it. i recall.

A dude singing about, how he lucked out with some Stacy or something. and he now sad, that she dumped him.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 3, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> This old song, in the videoclip song also had a cute Stacy in it. i recall.
> 
> A dude singing about, how he lucked out with some Stacy or something. and he now sad, that she dumped him.



To add: My Stacies in music videoclips selection

EMILY RATAJKOWSKI


Gigi Hadid


Rachel Hunter


LOL @ the Dutch Rip Off version of "Stacies Mom"


Ofcourse Alizee as a favourite of mine


And Kylie Minogue, was also Stacy imo


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 3, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 3, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 3, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 3, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 4, 2021)

connor murphy


----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## RoundHouse (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## R@m@ (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## R@m@ (Jun 4, 2021)

the most mysterious instrumental ever


----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 4, 2021)

Bitch said:


>



is that from osrs? (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 4, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> is that from osrs? (try it)


yes


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 4, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 4, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 4, 2021)

Bitch said:


>



is that osrs? (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 4, 2021)

Bitch said:


>



is that osrs? (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 4, 2021)

Bitch said:


>



is that osrs? (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 4, 2021)

Bitch said:


>



is that osrs? (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 4, 2021)

Bitch said:


>



is that osrs? (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 4, 2021)

Bitch said:


>



is that osrs? (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 4, 2021)

Bitch said:


>



is that osrs? (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 4, 2021)

Bitch said:


>



is that osrs? (try it)


----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> is that osrs? (try it)


ye


kjsbdfiusdf said:


> is that osrs? (try it)


nah


kjsbdfiusdf said:


> is that osrs? (try it)


ye


kjsbdfiusdf said:


> is that osrs? (try it)


ye


kjsbdfiusdf said:


> is that osrs? (try it)


nah


kjsbdfiusdf said:


> is that osrs? (try it)


ye


kjsbdfiusdf said:


> is that osrs? (try it)


nah


kjsbdfiusdf said:


> is that osrs? (try it)


ye


----------



## Bitch (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 5, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 5, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 5, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Jun 5, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> from osrs (try it)



where's that song from?


----------



## itorroella9 (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## itorroella9 (Jun 5, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> where's that song from?


try it (osrs)


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 5, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 5, 2021)

Bitch said:


>



jfl at you postmaxxer


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 5, 2021)

__


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 5, 2021)

@Acnno


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 5, 2021)

@xefo XD


----------



## xefo (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 5, 2021)

can't wait to learn archery


----------



## Wallenberg (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## ChristianChad (Jun 6, 2021)

Bitch said:


>



lol yesss


----------



## ChristianChad (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## xefo (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 6, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> from osrs (try it)



is that osrs? (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 6, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> from osrs (try it)



is that osrs? (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 6, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> from osrs (try it)



is that osrs? (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 6, 2021)

FastBananaCEO said:


> where's that song from?


is that osrs? (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 6, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


>



is that osrs? (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 6, 2021)

itorroella9 said:


> try it (osrs)


is that osrs? (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 6, 2021)

Knight said:


> jfl at you postmaxxer


is that osrs? (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 6, 2021)

Knight said:


>



is that osrs? (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 6, 2021)

Knight said:


>



is that osrs? (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 6, 2021)

Knight said:


> can't wait to learn archery



that's not quando rondo


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 6, 2021)

that's not quando rondo


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 6, 2021)

that's not quando rondo


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 6, 2021)

that's not quando rondo


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 6, 2021)

@copingvolcel Snyder mogs


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Zias (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Wallenberg (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 7, 2021)

Knight said:


>



that's not quando rondo


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 7, 2021)

that's not quando rondo


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 7, 2021)

that's not quando rondo


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 7, 2021)

that's not quando rondo


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 7, 2021)

that's not quando rondo


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 7, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


>



that's not quando rondo


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 7, 2021)

that's not quando rondo


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## randomuser2407 (Jun 8, 2021)

Knight said:


> @copingvolcel Snyder mogs



The John Williams Superman Theme was much better than what Hans Zimmer did. The only soundtracks that Hans Zimmer did very well were Interstellar and Inception.


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 8, 2021)

Knight said:


>



Stop postmaxxing you loser!


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)

Bitch said:


> Stop postmaxxing you loser!


I'm not postmaxxing. I love Justin Bieber!


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## R@m@ (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jun 8, 2021)

Knight said:


>



banger


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Zias (Jun 8, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> from osrs (try it)



nostalgic banger


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 8, 2021)

Knight said:


>



Nigga trynna reach 10k today


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## john2 (Jun 8, 2021)

@Darkstrand.


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

Zias said:


> nostalgic banger


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)

john2 said:


> @Darkstrand.


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)

hans zimmermann


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)

hans zimmermann


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)

hans zimmermann


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)

fav track from this picture


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)

classic


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Jun 8, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 1170867


STFU STFU STFU 🤬🤬🤬


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)

Monk said:


> STFU STFU STFU 🤬🤬🤬


He's gonna quote this with "Hi."


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jun 8, 2021)

not from osrs (don't try it)


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)

**


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Jun 9, 2021)

i luuv me sum tranny music


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Jun 9, 2021)

drain gang


----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Lux (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Syndicate (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Yliaster (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Jun 12, 2021)

Bitch said:


>



dog shit


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Jun 12, 2021)

Bitch said:


>



hej!


----------



## Bitch (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Xangsane (Jun 12, 2021)

What is considered NT music?


----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> What is considered NT music?


----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6164 (Jun 13, 2021)

Bitch said:


>



Kys


----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)

theREALbleachcel said:


> Kys


dnrd


----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 13, 2021)

Knight said:


>



Movie soundtracks are an incel genre tbh


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 13, 2021)

@Bitch faggotmaxxed shit taste


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 13, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> Movie soundtracks are an incel genre tbh


no nt music for my face


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 13, 2021)

Knight said:


> no nt music for my face


Just turn your social anxiety to anger tbh it makes sense


----------



## Bitch (Jun 13, 2021)

𐱅𐰇𐰼𐰰31 said:


> @Bitch faggotmaxxed shit taste


I literally copy pasted random albums from spotify


----------



## Deleted member 12344 (Jun 13, 2021)

Bitch said:


> I literally copy pasted random albums from spotify


Just joking


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Jun 14, 2021)

Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Jun 14, 2021)

meaningless status


----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Lars (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## Averagecel (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Averagecel (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## Averagecel (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Lux (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Averagecel (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Yliaster (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Averagecel (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Averagecel (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Averagecel (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Averagecel (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Averagecel (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Averagecel (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 24, 2021)

Castle Wars - OSRS Theme


from osrs (try it)



incels.is


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Jun 24, 2021)

Bitch said:


>





Bitch said:


>






Bitch said:


>



damn nigga you have the exact same taste in music as I do lmao


----------



## Peachy (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## MAG27 (Jun 26, 2021)

url


----------



## MAG27 (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 26, 2021)

your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


----------



## Deleted member 9787 (Jun 26, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> View attachment 1195371


0


----------



## Averagecel (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 27, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Averagecel (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Lars (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 30, 2021)

i remember just binging this and eating hot pockets every night with online friends last summer


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Lux (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Lux (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Lasko123 (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Averagecel (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 6, 2021)

#FREEBRITNEY 

Free my Britney bitch! 😡


----------



## Bitch (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 7044 (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Yliaster (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Averagecel (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 14515 (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Averagecel (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## eyelidcel (Jul 13, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


>



dumb bitch on the cover is talking into nutella. That's not a phone you dumb whore😡


----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## Wallenberg (Jul 17, 2021)

Quite skilled player.


----------



## eyelidcel (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## CurryKing (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## CurryKing (Jul 18, 2021)

GripMaxxing said:


>


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Yliaster (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Xangsane (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Yliaster (Jul 20, 2021)

Deftones!


----------



## CommanderCope (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11758 (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jul 29, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Aug 2, 2021)

Looksmax said:


> What are you listening to right now?



joy divison


----------



## Frank Jack (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## xefo (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## MAG27 (Aug 4, 2021)

watch


----------



## MAG27 (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Aug 5, 2021)

*@itorroella9 *


----------



## xefo (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## xefo (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## xefo (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## DisfiguredSubhuman (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## Yliaster (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## eyelidcel (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## highschoolneverends (Aug 8, 2021)

Really good bridge.


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## DisfiguredSubhuman (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## DisfiguredSubhuman (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Frank Jack (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## DisfiguredSubhuman (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Aug 9, 2021)

ngl it’s quite a masterpiece


----------



## Marsiere214 (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Aug 9, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


>



That not quando doctor


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 9, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> That not quando doctor


Monkey tunes aren't music


----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## Lolcel (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## DisfiguredSubhuman (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## DisfiguredSubhuman (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Lux (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Stare (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## DisfiguredSubhuman (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Stare (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## DisfiguredSubhuman (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Alexanderr (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Gargantuan (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Lasko123 (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Frank Jack (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## DisfiguredSubhuman (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Clark69 (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## ChristianChad (Aug 23, 2021)

i love memphis rap


----------



## ChristianChad (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Stare (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Aug 28, 2021)

rip samron agnew


----------



## Lasko123 (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Stare (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## Frank Jack (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Stare (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)

@Bitch


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 2, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


>



this is shit


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> this is shit


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 2, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


>



this is trash


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)

Bitch said:


> this is trash


this is not a postmaxing thread


----------



## Bitch (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)

Bitch said:


>



RIP juice wrld


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


>



rate this truecel @Bitch @OldVirgin


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 2, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


>



they making fun of this poor guy omfg, he dont even realize it


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 2, 2021)

so sad


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 2, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> rate this truecel @Bitch @OldVirgin


2 psl


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)

@Bitch @OldVirgin i realized that everyone of these spelling bee dude is a subhuman


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)

an indian subhuman incel coping with maths


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 2, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> @Bitch @OldVirgin i realized that everyone of these spelling bee dude is a subhuman


so sad man truecels need a cope


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 2, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> @Bitch @OldVirgin i realized that everyone of these spelling bee dude is a subhuman





Bitch said:


> 2 psl


An unattractive and short unlucky actor can't get a role because of his looks. His agent and girlfriend leave him. But he doesn't intend to give up - he wants the role of Hamlet.

Chad vs incel trying to get role in theatre.
Funny episode from 90's


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)

@Bitch


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 2, 2021)

@Bitch @subhuman incel @AlwaysHaveQuestions


----------



## Bitch (Sep 2, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> @Bitch @subhuman incel @AlwaysHaveQuestions



mogged


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)

Bitch said:


> mogged



 isnt that the guy with a gonial angle of like 180 degree lmao


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> @Bitch @subhuman incel @AlwaysHaveQuestions



alain delon looks so unmoggable in this video


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 2, 2021)

@Bitch @




@subhuman incel @



@AlwaysHaveQuestions


----------



## Bitch (Sep 2, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> isnt that the guy with a gonial angle of like 180 degree lmao


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)

@Bitch


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)

@Bitch @OldVirgin


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)

whos account is mewying?? @Bitch is it from an PSL user?


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 2, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.





@Bitch @



@subhuman incel @



@AlwaysHaveQuestions


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 2, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> View attachment 1299001
> 
> 
> @Bitch @
> ...


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)

anyone knows orb?


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 2, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


>



jfl he is subhuman only because he is nw3


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)

@Bitch @OldVirgin


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 2, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Bitch (Sep 2, 2021)

@subhuman incel @OldVirgin thoughts?


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 3, 2021)

@Ritalincel @Bitch @OldVirgin


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 3, 2021)

@Marsiere214


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Sep 4, 2021)

This thread is so shit its just this faggot @subhuman incel spamming random videos. You do realise the degenerate mega thread is a thing right?


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 4, 2021)

N1666 said:


> This thread is so shit its just this faggot @subhuman incel spamming random videos. You do realise the degenerate mega thread is a thing right?


Hear, hear


----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Sep 4, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


>



what is up with this guys skull


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 4, 2021)

JosephGarrot123 said:


> what is up with this guys skull


yours like this ?


----------



## JosephGarrot123 (Sep 4, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> yours like this ?


nah not the same shape


----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Lars (Sep 5, 2021)

youtube.com/watch?v=AC979eEzzUE


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## RoundHouse (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Yliaster (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Lars (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 7, 2021)

larsanova69 said:


>



good song but this mogs


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 8, 2021)

@subhuman incel @Scientist @Bitch


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Lux (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## Callooh_Calais (Sep 9, 2021)

Everything this guy touches turns to gold


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 13, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Carnivore (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 15, 2021)

@Bitch
@subhuman incel
@BrendioEEE
@Marsiere214
@PingPong
@LooksOverAll
@Over
@AutisticR3tard
Foreverbrad​MyAssStinksLikeShit​Daw​uglymug​Biiyo03​BugManBill​isis_Bleach​Thompsonz​larsanova69​Nameless_Sunflower​germanlooks​Looksornot​🌈👽​Baldingman1998​isis_Bleach​Basedprincess​WontStopNorwooding​Preston​Ed676​sandcelmuttcel​


----------



## Bitch (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## koalendo (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)

@subhuman incel @OldVirgin


----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 18, 2021)

Bitch said:


>



Post some music video with Stallone to boost T, i am weak af rn


----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> Post some music video with Stallone to boost T, i am weak af rn


----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> Post some music video with Stallone to boost T, i am weak af rn


----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> Post some music video with Stallone to boost T, i am weak af rn


----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 18, 2021)

Bitch said:


>



Look at how girl mirin him skipping at 2:40, damn man


----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> Look at how girl mirin him skipping at 2:40, damn man


lifefuel for @rambocel


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 18, 2021)

Bitch said:


> lifefuel for @rambocel


Jfl he looks nothing like Stallone.
His face is decent no homo but rather low T and he is tall which is failo bc ideal is 5'9-5'10 range 
Stallone never was pretty, just high t masc face


----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Gad (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Gad (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Gad (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Gad (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Yliaster (Sep 20, 2021)

This track go hard as a btch 😣🔥🔥 gym type shit


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 15363 (Sep 24, 2021)

Bitch said:


>



this song reminds me of faceandlms


----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Xangsane (Sep 24, 2021)

funny how Bitch seems to be the only user posting here nowadays


----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> funny how Bitch seems to be the only user posting here nowadays


back off, I own this thread now


----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)

@subhuman incel @OldVirgin


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 24, 2021)

Bitch said:


> back off, I own this thread now


oh lord your music taste is awful


----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Xangsane (Sep 24, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> oh lord your music taste is awful




mogged @Bitch


----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> oh lord your music taste is awful


cope

mariah carey and britney spears are based!


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 24, 2021)

Bitch said:


> cope
> 
> mariah carey and britney spears are based!


Diamanda Galas and Siouxsie Sioux mog Mariah and Britney to hell and back


----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> Diamanda Galas and Siouxsie Sioux mog Mariah and Britney to hell and back


Never heard of those two losers


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 24, 2021)

Bitch said:


>



Mogged


----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> Mogged



bruh her voice disgusts me


----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Xangsane (Sep 24, 2021)

Bitch said:


> Never heard of those two losers


This subsong:


Gets mogged by:


----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Xangsane (Sep 24, 2021)

Bitch said:


> bruh her voice disgusts me


Her voice mogs Mariah's
Also Kate Bush mogs


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 24, 2021)

Mogged


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 24, 2021)

Huge mog
Over for mariahcels


----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> Her voice mogs Mariah's
> Also Kate Bush mogs



not really, mariah carey is one of the most talented female singers currently alive alongside celine dion


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 24, 2021)

Bitch said:


> not really, mariah carey is one of the most talented female singers currently alive alongside celine dion



because they were promoted by record companies and radio
siouxsie would mog if she was promoted on the same level as pooriah and pooline


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Xangsane (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Xangsane (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## xefo (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> because they were promoted by record companies and radio
> siouxsie would mog if she was promoted on the same level as pooriah and pooline





Xangsane said:


> Huge mog
> Over for mariahcels



How wtf bro, I just listened to 30 seconds of this song you linked and her singing is so monotone, no highs no lows and complex key changes, always singing at the same pitch. Now how is that better in any way?


----------



## Stare (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## xefo (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## xefo (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 24, 2021)

Bitch said:


>











Experiences make you who you become


@subhuman incel




looksmax.org


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 24, 2021)

Bitch said:


> How wtf bro, I just listened to 30 seconds of this song you linked and her singing is so monotone, no highs no lows and complex key changes, always singing at the same pitch. Now how is that better in any way?


jfl it's not the best song that shows her pitch but in all ways siouxsie mogs mariah to oblivion and back

these might be better:





Mogs mariah carey and pooriana grande. no wonder their fanbase are mostly 12 year old girls


----------



## xefo (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## xefo (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## xefo (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)

xefo said:


>



b


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## xefo (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Xangsane (Sep 24, 2021)

Mogs


----------



## xefo (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## xefo (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Xangsane (Sep 24, 2021)

Bitch said:


>



Mogged


----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> Mogged



jfl


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## xefo (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## xefo (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## xefo (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## xefo (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Xangsane (Sep 24, 2021)

Bitch said:


> jfl


still mogs hard 
people would rave to that song and this psl 7 mogger song. imagine all the stacies in da club twerking their fat asses to this:



not this psl 2 subsong:


Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## xefo (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## xefo (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Xangsane (Sep 24, 2021)

Bitch said:


>



I'd hear that song at a kids' party

You'd imagine Tyrones, Stacies and Chads dancing to this in the club:


----------



## xefo (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## xefo (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## xefo (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Stare (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## xefo (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Xangsane (Sep 24, 2021)

Bitch said:


>



mogged


----------



## xefo (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> mogged



nigger I don’t care I’m postmaxxing


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 24, 2021)

Bitch said:


> I don’t care I’m postmaxxing


peter steele mogs


----------



## xefo (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## xefo (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## xefo (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## xefo (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Stare (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Xangsane (Sep 24, 2021)

xefo said:


>



deftones mogs


----------



## xefo (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## xefo (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## xefo (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## xefo (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## xefo (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## xefo (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## xefo (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)

xefo said:


>



5 more to go


----------



## Stare (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## xefo (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## xefo (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## xefo (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## xefo (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)

xefo said:


>



s


----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Stare (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Stare (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## FEIEAZY (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## xefo (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 26, 2021)

Nigger


----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Gad (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Sep 27, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Xangsane (Sep 27, 2021)

Mogger song ngl


----------



## Oueyy (Sep 27, 2021)

High t chad music :


----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 11414 (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 29, 2021)

@Bitch how many more fucking posts


----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## Gad (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Gad (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Gad (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Gad (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## itorroella9 (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Lorsss (Oct 3, 2021)

*HANO MONZANA
HANO MONZANA
HANO MONZANA*


----------



## itorroella9 (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 4, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 4, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 4, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 4, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 4, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 4, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 4, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 4, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 4, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 4, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


>





Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 4, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 4, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 4, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 4, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 4, 2021)

Bitch said:


>



rate woman in this video


----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> rate woman in this video



9/10


----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Gad (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 5, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Oct 6, 2021)

@Bitch


----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)

Nameless_Sunflower said:


> @Bitch


----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 6, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 6, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 6, 2021)

Does anyone even checks this thread?


----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Does anyone even checks this thread?



yes I do


----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)

Bitch said:


> yes I do



This video is unavailable my ass


----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Oct 6, 2021)

Bitch said:


> yes I do



Video is unavailable


----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> Video is unavailable



I know some videos don't want to load because I took them from a playlist. Fuck jewtube


----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)

BrettyBoy said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

@Bitch


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

@Bitch


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

@Bitch


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

@Bitch


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

@Bitch


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

@Bitch


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

@Bitch


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

@Bitch


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

@Bitch @PingPong


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

@Bitch @PingPong


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)

@OldVirgin


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

@Bitch


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


> @OldVirgin


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


> @OldVirgin


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


> @OldVirgin


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>





RATE THIS GUY CHARISMAMAXED MIDGET


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

rate this russian girl



@Bitch


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> rate this russian girl
> 
> 
> 
> @Bitch



7/10 but her perky tits look amazing


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

rate them



@Bitch


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> rate them
> 
> 
> 
> @Bitch



6.5 psl both ig


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


> 6.5 psl both ig


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


> 6.5 psl both ig


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

@PingPong @Bitch


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

rate stallone voice



@Bitch @PingPong


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>



aahahah this guy


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> rate stallone voice
> 
> 
> 
> @Bitch @PingPong



sigma male gigachad voice


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 7, 2021)

@Bitch @OldVirgin


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 7, 2021)

@Bitch @OldVirgin


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 7, 2021)

@Bitch @OldVirgin


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 7, 2021)

@Bitch @OldVirgin


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 7, 2021)

@Bitch @OldVirgin


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 7, 2021)

@Bitch @OldVirgin


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 7, 2021)

@Bitch @OldVirgin @TraumatisedOgre @Rupert Pupkin


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Oct 7, 2021)

PingPong said:


> @Bitch @OldVirgin @TraumatisedOgre @Rupert Pupkin



why tag non clairo cels? they have shit taste


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

@PingPong @Bitch


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

@Bitch @PingPong


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

rate thic bitch

@PingPong @Bitch


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 7, 2021)

@Bitch @OldVirgin


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> rate thic bitch
> 
> @PingPong @Bitch



htb


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 7, 2021)

Look at how pretty David is in this 
@Bitch @OldVirgin @TsarTsar444


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>





PingPong said:


> @Bitch @OldVirgin


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

@PingPong @Bitch


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>



@PingPong

your moms was banging under this music


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

@PingPong @Bitch


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 7, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> @PingPong
> 
> your moms was banging under this music



She was like 5 when this came out


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

rate Jean Paul in this video






@PingPong @Bitch


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 7, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> rate Jean Paul in this video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J’adore Jean Paul


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

PingPong said:


> J’adore Jean Paul


he is deadcel now


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

PingPong said:


> J’adore Jean Paul




@Bitch


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

@Bitch @PingPong


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

@Bitch @PingPong


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

@PingPong @Bitch


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

@PingPong @Bitch


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 7, 2021)

@Bitch @OldVirgin @Basedprincess @cloUder


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

@PingPong @Bitch


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

rate chad in this video



@PingPong @Bitch


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

@PingPong @Bitch @Ed676


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 7, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> rate chad in this video
> 
> 
> 
> @PingPong @Bitch



Something off about him, it’s hard to see in the video. Not chadlite.


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 7, 2021)

@OldVirgin rate the girl with short, pink hair. I think she proves that a pretty outfit and nice makeup can ascend any woman


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

PingPong said:


> @OldVirgin rate the girl with short, pink hair. I think she proves that a pretty outfit and nice makeup can ascend any woman



would fuck everyone in this video. i am horny bitch


----------



## Basedprincess (Oct 7, 2021)

PingPong said:


> @Bitch @OldVirgin @Basedprincess @cloUder



Speedrunning your ban?


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 7, 2021)

Basedprincess said:


> Speedrunning your ban?


it'll get hidden in the depths of autism.


----------



## Basedprincess (Oct 7, 2021)

PingPong said:


> it'll get hidden in the depths of autism.


Mods are gay anyways. Especially knajjd


----------



## Basedprincess (Oct 7, 2021)

Basedprincess said:


> Mods are gay anyways. Especially knajjd


Gargatuan is the only straight mod


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>





@Theodore Bagwell


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

@Bitch


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

@Bitch


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>




what his psl


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> what his psl



6.5 psl


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>





@Esteban1997 watch this


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


>



@Bitch


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


>



Video unavailable
This video is not available


----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Oct 7, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> @Bitch


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


>



@Bitch


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


>



top song


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Oct 7, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> top song


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

@Bitch 
@Blackeycel


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Oct 7, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> @Bitch
> @Blackeycel



Video unavailable


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


>





Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Blackeycel said:


> Video unavailable





Bitch said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


>



are you russian bro?


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


> are you russian bro?


ye


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5802 (Oct 7, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>




what his psl ?


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> what his psl ?



6 psl


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


> 6 psl


maybe 5.5 psl in west and 6 psl in russia


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


> 6 psl


its him now, brutal agepill


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>



love this classic ngl. chill vibes


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)

Syobevoli said:


> love this classic ngl. chill vibes


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)

@subhuman incel @OldVirgin


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)

@OldVirgin


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)

@OldVirgin


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>





@PingPong


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>





@PingPong


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>





@PingPong @Blackeycel


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>



ipdcel


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Oct 7, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> @PingPong @Blackeycel



You like trainspotting? British classic.


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)

@OldVirgin mogger song


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


>




rate this subhuman


----------



## Bitch (Oct 7, 2021)

OldVirgin said:


> rate this subhuman



3 psl + moneymaxxed


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

Bitch said:


> 3 psl + moneymaxxed



rate belmondo


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)

@PingPong


----------



## Deleted member 5786 (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 8, 2021)

@subhuman incel @OldVirgin


----------



## Bitch (Oct 8, 2021)

@realklay11


----------



## Acnno (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Bitch (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 12, 2021)

The Notorious B.I.G. - Big Poppa (Official Music Video)


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Gad (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## GorLee (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Incellectually_Shy (Oct 17, 2021)

This is an excellent song:


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## Lasko123 (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## reborn (Oct 22, 2021)

I created this thread and postet the initial Hatebreed video. Why was this thread taken away from me?


----------



## BrettyBoy (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Time Travel (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Oct 31, 2021)

reborn said:


> I created this thread and postet the initial Hatebreed video. Why was this thread taken away from me?


@reborn into Looksmax


----------



## Blackpill3d (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 9, 2021)

your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 9, 2021)

your_browser_is_not_able_to_play_this_audio


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 9, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 9, 2021)

reborn said:


> I created this thread and postet the initial Hatebreed video. Why was this thread taken away from me?


----------



## Kevin Logan (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Kevin Logan (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Blackpill3d (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## IncelsBraincels (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## GorLee (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## IncelsBraincels (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Lasko123 (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## chaddyboi66 (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## NONE (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## chaddyboi66 (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Reiraku (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Reiraku (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Reiraku (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Reiraku (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Reiraku (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## cloUder (Nov 29, 2021)

them said:


>



This video is unavailable.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_yBUfMGvzc&feature=emb_imp_woyt


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## TranceMaxx (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Yliaster (Dec 3, 2021)

🔥🔥🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Darkthrone (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Darkthrone (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 756 (Dec 6, 2021)

The white man is superior


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 7, 2021)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 7, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Gad (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Gad (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Gad (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Gad (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

Gad said:


>



wtf is that low testosterone soy music


----------



## Gad (Dec 7, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> wtf is that low testosterone soy music


catchy radio tune


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

Gad said:


> catchy radio tune


disgusting


this is music for men


----------



## Gad (Dec 7, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> disgusting
> 
> 
> this is music for men



listening to this while browsing a computer gives me sfcel vibes


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

Gad said:


> listening to this while browsing a computer gives me sfcel vibes


cope its good music


----------



## Gad (Dec 7, 2021)

roninmaxxer said:


> cope its good music


amon amarth mogs


----------



## Deleted member 16262 (Dec 7, 2021)

Gad said:


> amon amarth mogs



based and deathcorepilled. let me give you a like for that my bro


----------



## cmfanel (Dec 8, 2021)

greatest drake song of all time


----------



## 0kami123 (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Darkthrone (Dec 9, 2021)




----------



## Pill (Dec 10, 2021)

ABSOLUTE BANGERS


----------



## yougottadowhatyougot (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## yougottadowhatyougot (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Darkthrone (Dec 12, 2021)

my dad is in the croud in this video he is the fat guy in the black shirt


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## yue (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## HatefulMan™ (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Peachy (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Peachy (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## AllesScheiße (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 19, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


>







s


----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Dec 19, 2021)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 1447880
> s


----------



## Darkthrone (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Darkthrone (Dec 20, 2021)

Darkthrone said:


> my dad is in the croud in this video he is the fat guy in the black shirt



Nevermind that title


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Dec 23, 2021)

Fuaaark any europecel here remember things song?


----------



## Gad (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## IncelsBraincels (Dec 26, 2021)

a bit late but


----------



## Matthias8272 (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Dec 27, 2021)

Keep deep frying your brain with artifical roboter music aka dubstep and EDM while I am enjoying this masterpiece of a lifetime!


----------



## Cope (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 27, 2021)

Yahyeet said:


> Keep deep frying your brain with artifical roboter music aka dubstep and EDM


Holy cope


----------



## Drew (Dec 27, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> Holy cope


Neck urself


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 27, 2021)

Drew said:


> Neck urself


Dilate


----------



## Drew (Dec 27, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> Dilate


Neck yourself fat faggot


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 27, 2021)

Drew said:


> Neck yourself fat faggot


The irony


----------



## Drew (Dec 27, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


> The irony


There’s no irony neck urself fat faggot


----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 27, 2021)

Drew said:


> There’s no irony neck urself fat faggot


Ironic


----------



## Hueless (Dec 28, 2021)

BrendioEEE said:


>



Schizoelijah mirin


----------



## Hueless (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 14323 (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Saranghae (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Xangsane (Dec 29, 2021)

Bitch said:


>



Chads me


----------



## Cope (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Saranghae (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 2, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)

:


----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 6695 (Jan 4, 2022)

Saranghae said:


>



You are fucking gay for not listening to the version with Young nudy


----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## ChristianChad (Jan 4, 2022)

@cloUder sir you keep posting every single song you find on youtube


----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)

:


----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 17000 (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 16134 (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 16134 (Jan 5, 2022)

cloUder said:


>



Are h nazi


----------



## cloUder (Jan 5, 2022)

resentfulincel said:


> Are h nazi


ye


----------



## Deleted member 17036 (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## getra (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## M3R (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Lux (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Lux (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Petsmart (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## getra (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Seth Walsh (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## Gad (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Darkthrone (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## MAG27 (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 13, 2022)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 13, 2022)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 13, 2022)

from osrs (try it)


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jan 13, 2022)

MAG27 said:


>



Fucken Brazilians copying Argentinians bro


----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)

10 000


----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Hikicel69 (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Hikicel69 (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Jan 23, 2022)

This helps me to get wasted as fuck, encourages me to drink up. Underrated video game soundtrack from Party Hard 2


----------



## Ritalincel (Jan 27, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Hades (Jan 27, 2022)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 1511209


0


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jan 28, 2022)

"On the day that *your mentality*
Catches up with *your biology*
I want the one I can't have
And it's driving me *mad*
It's all *over*, all *over*, all over my *FACE"*




"I know it's *over*
And it *never really began*
But in my heart it was so real
And you even spoke to me, and said :
"If you're so funny
Then why are you on your own tonight ?
And if you're so clever
Then why are you on your own tonight ?
If you're so very entertaining
Then why are you on your own tonight ?
If you're so very good-looking
Why do you sleep alone tonight ?
I know...
'Cause tonight is just like any other night
That's why you're on your own tonight"


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Ottoman Janissary (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 16571 (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 15917 (Jan 29, 2022)

Nigger music goes hard


----------



## Adolf Hipster (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## itorroella9 (Jan 30, 2022)

she say she luuuv me but she just a thot


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Alexanderr (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 16134 (Feb 5, 2022)

Very NT VIBES from this edit


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Feb 5, 2022)

Tyrone National Anthem


----------



## MAG27 (Feb 8, 2022)

Florida Georgia line is such a mogger artist


----------



## Deleted member 11550 (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 16134 (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Feb 12, 2022)

chad thundercocks national anthem


----------



## dwohh (Feb 13, 2022)

i am sad to inform clouder died on cancer and now his body sent to auswitch for being 0 senteince kid


----------



## Danish_Retard (Feb 21, 2022)

@Collagen or rope 





Banger song tbh ngl

Probably listened to it 5 times today


----------



## ChickenAndRiceBrah (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## MAG27 (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## 5ft1 (Mar 3, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Mewton (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 16758 (Mar 6, 2022)

this shit is insane listen for 1 minute insane lifefuel u get from those kicks


----------



## Danish_Retard (Mar 7, 2022)

@Collagen or rope




Based song tbh ngl, probably listned to it 50x times this week unironically. Recommend me more chinese shit.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Mar 7, 2022)

Danish_Retard said:


> @Collagen or rope
> View attachment 1580287
> 
> Based song tbh ngl, probably listned to it 50x times this week unironically. Recommend me more chinese shit.


----------



## Danish_Retard (Mar 7, 2022)

Collagen or rope said:


>



inb4 I get put on a list for potential CCP spies. Music kinda reminds of what my grandparents used to listen to but since I don't understand jackshit the lyrics aren't distracting.


----------



## Collagen or rope (Mar 7, 2022)

Danish_Retard said:


> inb4 I get put on a list for potential CCP spies. Music kinda reminds of what my grandparents used to listen to but since I don't understand jackshit the lyrics aren't distracting.


Here's the question you need to ask yourself though, is being a CCP spy necessarily a bad thing?


----------



## Danish_Retard (Mar 7, 2022)

Collagen or rope said:


> Here's the question you need to ask yourself though, is being a CCP spy necessarily a bad thing?


I have a slight aversion to getting waterboarded by the C.I.A.


----------



## Darkthrone (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Yliaster (Mar 11, 2022)

🙏💯


----------



## Matthias8272 (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Peachy (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## MAG27 (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Redsoldier (Mar 13, 2022)

"Хорошо одному"/"Good to be alone"


----------



## Deleted member 16134 (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Cope (Mar 14, 2022)

This one's for all ya'll


----------



## Matthias8272 (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Darkthrone (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## CristianT (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 18372 (Mar 21, 2022)

Matthias8272 said:


>



GOAT


----------



## Xangsane (Mar 21, 2022)

Matthias8272 said:


>



mogged


----------



## Deleted member 18372 (Mar 21, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> mogged



heeell nah breakcore hardmogs whatever genre these are. especially sienna sleep.

also get mogged by


----------



## Xangsane (Mar 21, 2022)

teenageloveless said:


> heeell nah breakcore hardmogs whatever genre these are. especially sienna sleep.
> 
> also get mogged by



My mother used to jam in the car to this song while she was pregnant with me. She went to plenty of goth and acid raves in the 80s:


----------



## Deleted member 18372 (Mar 21, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> My mother used to jam in the car to this song while she was pregnant with me. She went to plenty of goth and acid raves in the 80s:



Literally the reason why ur a mogger. breakdance --> high prenatal T.


----------



## Xangsane (Mar 21, 2022)

teenageloveless said:


> Literally the reason why ur a mogger. breakdance --> high prenatal T.


JFL, thanks. She also loves the typical goth rock stuff too as well as music like the one I posted. Mum loves acid techno/trance and breakdance. Overall, high T?


----------



## Xangsane (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 18436 (Mar 22, 2022)

Teknival du 1er Mai 2018 - 27.04 - 01.05.2018​on youtube


----------



## Zeruel (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Xangsane (Mar 23, 2022)

this song mogs but I can't post the link because of NSFW artwork


----------



## Incellectually_Shy (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Incellectually_Shy (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Incellectually_Shy (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Matthias8272 (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Xangsane (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Saranghae (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Danish_Retard (Mar 27, 2022)

@krølle



banger


----------



## Saranghae (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## oldcelloser (Mar 29, 2022)

fire thread....here is my contribution



I'm just gift wrapped to be unwrapped fuel injected
And I'm on firearm boogie dance on, dance on
Sex bomb boogie dance on, dance on
King Kong boogie dance on, dance on
Firearm boogie dance on, dance on
Ooh baby, dance on
Sexy exy Jaguar
You want it, you got it
Well, come on baby, love me like a rocket
Lipstick boogie dance on, dance on
She can she, she dance on, dance on
Silicon boogie dance on, dance on
Sex bomb boogie dance on, dance on
Neutron boogie dance on, dance on
Baby, dance on, baby, dance on, dance


----------



## Cope (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 18436 (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Cope (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 18436 (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 18603 (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Skrocle (Apr 6, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Saranghae (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Saranghae (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Saranghae (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Saranghae (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Saranghae (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Saranghae (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## 5ft1 (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Incellectually_Shy (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Incellectually_Shy (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Incellectually_Shy (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Saranghae (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Apr 11, 2022)

Saranghae said:


>



you are 100% black


----------



## Incellectually_Shy (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Incellectually_Shy (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Incellectually_Shy (Apr 12, 2022)

Morena...


----------



## inferiorpispot234 (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 18436 (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## eren1 (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 18436 (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 18436 (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Lygodactylus (Apr 18, 2022)

This makes me want to beat up other males to prove my dominance


----------



## Deleted member 18436 (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Xangsane (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## Gad (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## Shako Mako (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## CommanderCope (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Shako Mako (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Shako Mako (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Xangsane (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Xangsane (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Xangsane (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Saranghae (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Gad (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## BigBoletus (Apr 26, 2022)

"incel but brimming with love, a combination that's done for"


----------



## Cope (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Mewton (May 2, 2022)

Heightpilled music jfl


----------



## Darkthrone (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Ritalincel (May 6, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Lasko123 (May 6, 2022)




----------



## Xangsane (May 6, 2022)




----------



## BrettyBoy (May 7, 2022)




----------



## BrettyBoy (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 17763 (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Shako Mako (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Gargantuan (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Ritalincel (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 17763 (May 13, 2022)

On repeat all day



@aBetterMii


----------



## cloUder (May 13, 2022)




----------



## JawMogger (May 13, 2022)




----------



## AlexAP (May 13, 2022)

Brutal anthem mog


----------



## JawMogger (May 14, 2022)




----------



## thron.e (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Redsoldier (May 17, 2022)




----------



## JawMogger (May 17, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 20, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 20, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 20, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 20, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 20, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 20, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 20, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 20, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 20, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 20, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 20, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 20, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 20, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 20, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 20, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 20, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 20, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 14160 (May 21, 2022)

Yo uk drill goes hard af 

Any recommendations


----------



## BrendioEEE (May 21, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 21, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 21, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 21, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 21, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (May 21, 2022)




----------



## fakemeta. (May 24, 2022)




----------



## bleksandre (May 24, 2022)

CopeMaxxer said:


> Just got into classical music. Listening to dvorak. Any other classicalcels here?



yes, I listen only to classics. Modern shit is too primitive and degenerated.


----------



## Dog (May 24, 2022)




----------



## AlexAP (May 24, 2022)

Best classical music piece ever made


----------



## bleksandre (May 24, 2022)

AlexAP said:


> Best classical music piece ever made




mogs


----------



## Tyrion! (May 25, 2022)

Currently obsessed with this song:


----------



## KING REIDYZ (May 28, 2022)




----------



## Ritalincel (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Xangsane (May 29, 2022)

Ritalincel said:


>



mogged


----------



## Ritalincel (May 29, 2022)

Xangsane said:


>


----------



## Oberyn (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Xangsane (May 30, 2022)

Ritalincel said:


> View attachment 1706624


----------



## Xangsane (May 30, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> View attachment 1707146


Commander mugi mogs


----------



## Hikicel69 (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Wallenberg (Jun 4, 2022)

​


----------



## Deleted member 16833 (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 632 (Jun 7, 2022)

clinically depressed TERAstacy


----------



## Cope (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 19432 (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## JBcollector (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Gargamel (Jun 16, 2022)

Probably best song ever made.


----------



## Deleted member 19905 (Jun 17, 2022)

this is good


----------



## Deleted member 19548 (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 19548 (Jun 21, 2022)

thx bitch


----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 19548 (Jun 21, 2022)

bitch im afraid some of these are not music


----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## currylightskin (Jun 22, 2022)

🤙🤙🤙🤙🤙🤙


----------



## Bitch (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Lasko123 (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Lihito (Jun 25, 2022)

Bitch said:


>



bravo sine


----------



## JBcollector (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 19548 (Jun 25, 2022)

@aBetterMii 😎


----------



## Bitch (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## iblameme (Jun 26, 2022)

Adam lambert


----------



## EdouardManlet (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 19548 (Jul 3, 2022)

@aBetterMii 😎


----------



## Bitch (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 19548 (Jul 4, 2022)

@aBetterMii


----------



## Bitch (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20056 (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## comfortably dumb (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## comfortably dumb (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## BrettyBoy (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 19548 (Jul 8, 2022)

@aBetterMii 😎


----------



## comfortably dumb (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## comfortably dumb (Jul 10, 2022)

what a fucking god


----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)

@comfortably dumb


----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Nad (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## SexuallyAbusive (Jul 10, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Hikicel69 (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Prince88 (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Orbeck of Vinheim (Jul 14, 2022)

This song is peak vibes


----------



## Cope (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Prince88 (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Lasko123 (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## JBcollector (Jul 17, 2022)

Meanwhile foids be like


----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Orbeck of Vinheim (Jul 17, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Max Frauder (Jul 18, 2022)

I still laugh at this song about hideous landwhales. Still don't know if it's supposed to be ironic or not;


----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Orbeck of Vinheim (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Max Frauder (Jul 20, 2022)

The soundtrack to beating off & cooming in public;


----------



## Orbeck of Vinheim (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## BigBoletus (Jul 23, 2022)

Bitch said:


>


----------



## Deleted member 20452 (Jul 23, 2022)

@Bitch


----------



## reputation (Jul 23, 2022)

Looksmax said:


> What are you listening to right now?



DDU-DU DDU-DU by blackpink 🖤💗


----------



## reputation (Jul 23, 2022)

Afrikancel said:


> Xxxtenacionxxx. It is normie music which is part of my ascensionplan


Go for Taylor Swift, blackpink and Avril Lavigne for ascension


----------



## Alexanderr (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Afrikancel (Jul 24, 2022)

reputation said:


> Go for Taylor Swift, blackpink and Avril Lavigne for ascension


Ive already ascended


----------



## BigBoletus (Jul 25, 2022)

best death doom album ever: 
it's a beauty


----------



## ChristianChad (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## ChristianChad (Jul 25, 2022)

ChristianChad said:


>



Sample:
 1:09
"(the one that..) .. knows the narrow road,
What you said was right, ... ." 

Looped basically goes "what you said was right, (knows) the narrow road."


----------



## BigBoletus (Jul 25, 2022)

this song can make men cry: 
lyrics suck but melody is great


----------



## Saranghae (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## MolestatoDallaVita (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## currylightskin (Jul 27, 2022)

Oh nananana put your hands in my cock if you're lovin tonight 🤟🤟🤟🤙🤙🤙🙏🙏🙏😹😹😹🚬🚿


----------



## Orbeck of Vinheim (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Max Frauder (Jul 27, 2022)

This should be the Official Incel Anthem;


----------



## Max Frauder (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Max Frauder (Jul 28, 2022)

Another incel anthem for all you subhumans;


----------



## Cope (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## BigBoletus (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Max Frauder (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Aug 1, 2022)

missing out on teen love got me going back to this track


----------



## JBcollector (Aug 2, 2022)

They say that I'm on a roll
Maybe I just lost control
These nights keep on taking tolls
Find me out here on my own
But I'm ending up with you home


----------



## Deleted member 21166 (Aug 2, 2022)

Pagan/Esoteric nihilist metal:


----------



## Deleted member 21166 (Aug 2, 2022)

High energy schizo metal:


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Aug 3, 2022)

AryanHarmony said:


> High energy schizo metal:



mogged


----------



## Max Frauder (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## JBcollector (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Max Frauder (Aug 5, 2022)

Vito?!


----------



## Zeruel (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Lux (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Orbeck of Vinheim (Aug 5, 2022)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Orbeck of Vinheim (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## ChristianChad (Aug 6, 2022)

@Bitch nigga you started posting regular YouTube videos did the algo break?


----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)

ChristianChad said:


> @Bitch nigga you started posting regular YouTube videos did the algo break?


kinda


----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## john2 (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Shako Mako (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Orbeck of Vinheim (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Aug 9, 2022)

classic australian hit


----------



## GloGang300 (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Max Frauder (Aug 11, 2022)

Manlet incel anthem;


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## on the verge (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## lungisani (Aug 16, 2022)

Amazing song


----------



## lungisani (Aug 16, 2022)

Jaded said:


>



Are they still performing?


----------



## lungisani (Aug 16, 2022)

iamgoingtomakeit said:


> Listening these desu



Great taste dood!


----------



## Deleted member 21166 (Aug 16, 2022)

Eerie heavy metal:

Esoteric instrumental:


----------



## 190cm90kg (Aug 17, 2022)

useful thread to stave off retards posting their shitty music in offtopic


----------



## Bitch (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## GloGang300 (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Max Frauder (Aug 19, 2022)

Another GOAT incel anthem;


----------



## Matthias8272 (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Matthias8272 (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 21199 (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Hikicel69 (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## BigBoletus (Aug 24, 2022)

because last post here was posted 44 minutes ago I will post this seminal masterpiece of thrash metal:


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Thomas DOM (Aug 27, 2022)

>


----------



## PointOfNoReturn (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## latincell95 (Aug 28, 2022)

Looksmax said:


> What are you listening to right now?


----------



## Curry Suicide (Aug 29, 2022)

What the hell are you retards listening to


----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Aug 29, 2022)

Curry Suicide said:


> What the hell are you retards listening to


----------



## PointOfNoReturn (Aug 30, 2022)

Curry Suicide said:


> What the hell are you retards listening to


Ur mothers moaning


----------



## Hikicel69 (Aug 30, 2022)

orgasmic masterpiece


----------



## Hikicel69 (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Tom Jones (Aug 30, 2022)

You all need some funk in your life tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 21892 (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Max Frauder (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Mumbai Sissy (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## latincell95 (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Lasko123 (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Max Frauder (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Lasko123 (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## latincell95 (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## GeneticAbomination (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## PointOfNoReturn (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## JBcollector (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## latincell95 (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## PointOfNoReturn (Sep 12, 2022)

Bitch said:


>



Based as fuck band. Jan Akkerman mogs


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## BigBoletus (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## latincell95 (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Oberyn (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Alexanderr (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Pharmaceutic (Sep 22, 2022)

This track so fire


----------



## Matthias8272 (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Xangsane (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Acion (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 22611 (Oct 3, 2022)

I listen to this while studying.


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 1851 (Oct 7, 2022)

banger song boyos


----------



## Moggie (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Moggie (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Moggie (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Shako Mako (Oct 9, 2022)

@8PSLcel @isis_Bleach does this mog?


----------



## isis_Bleach (Oct 9, 2022)

Shako Mako said:


> @8PSLcel @isis_Bleach does this mog?



it goes hard


----------



## isis_Bleach (Oct 9, 2022)

Shako Mako said:


> @8PSLcel @isis_Bleach does this mog?



@baldinggeomaxxer


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 9, 2022)

Shako Mako said:


> @8PSLcel @isis_Bleach does this mog?



woah!


----------



## Shako Mako (Oct 9, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> woah!


I got bored of femboys, I'm homophobic again now.


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 9, 2022)

Shako Mako said:


> I got bored of femboys, I'm homophobic again now.


pls dont


----------



## Moggie (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Shako Mako (Oct 9, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> pls dont


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 9, 2022)

Shako Mako said:


> View attachment 1901348


----------



## Shako Mako (Oct 9, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


>


I am sorry, friend. I have learned the error of my ways I am now gay again.


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 9, 2022)

Shako Mako said:


> I am sorry, friend. I have learned the error of my ways I am now gay again.


You don't have to change yourself bb. I'd be fine with your natural sexuality.


----------



## Shako Mako (Oct 9, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


> You don't have to change yourself bb. I'd be fine with your natural sexuality.


okay. I am a Juuzousexual.


----------



## 8PSLcel (Oct 9, 2022)

Shako Mako said:


> okay. I am a Juuzousexual.


That cool!


----------



## Xangsane (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Xangsane (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Matthias8272 (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Matthias8272 (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Matthias8272 (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Xangsane (Oct 11, 2022)

Matthias8272 said:


>



@StrangerDanger Siouxsies me


----------



## Xangsane (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Xangsane (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Xangsane (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Matthias8272 (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## Matthias8272 (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## juste (Oct 12, 2022)

all my bully victims in one thread


----------



## Xangsane (Oct 13, 2022)

juste said:


> all my bully victims in one thread


----------



## WhiskeyCocaine (Oct 17, 2022)

Matthias8272 said:


>



Sounds like cum dropping into a test tube 

Wow powerful


----------



## Matthias8272 (Oct 17, 2022)

WhiskeyCocaine said:


> Sounds like cum dropping into a test tube
> 
> Wow powerful


your point?


----------



## latincell95 (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## latincell95 (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Matthias8272 (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## WhiskeyGlasses (Oct 23, 2022)

11gaijin said:


> Pop and some bollywood shit tbh




only good bollywood songs are romantic ones


----------



## chinpilled69 (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Matthias8272 (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## WhoisDes (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Xangsane (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Dr. Mog (Nov 6, 2022)

Just found out Foo fighters. Sounds dope NGL


----------



## Xangsane (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## 5ft1 (Nov 8, 2022)

@Tallooksmaxxer


----------



## PointOfNoReturn (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Matthias8272 (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Max Frauder (Nov 11, 2022)

*The New Division*


----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## GuyFromSingapore (Nov 13, 2022)

Dr. Mog said:


> Just found out Foo fighters. Sounds dope NGL


----------



## Zylk (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## JosefMengelecel (Nov 14, 2022)

ПРЕДСТАВЬТЕ ШЛЮХ С СУХИМИ ПИСЬЯМИ АХАХАХА Я НАДЕЮСЬ, ЧТО ЭТИ БЕЗУМНЫЕ ШЛЮХИ БУДУТ ОБЕЗГЛАВЛЕНЫ И ИЗНАСИЛОВАНЫ, НАХУЙ ВСЕ ЭТИ ТУАЛЕТЫ И СМУЗЫ, Я ЗАГРУЗИЛ СВОИ ПУЛИ, ЧТОБЫ ЕБАТЬ М4А4, И ТЫ, ОТЕЦ, ПРИНИМАЕШЬ СВОЙ ГРЯБЫЙ ЗОПЛИКОН, ПОКА Я ПЬЮ ПИВО, НЮХАЯ СТАКАН КОРИЧНЕВЫЙ ТУРЕЦКИЙ ГЕРОИН НО ЭТО ВСЕ ЧЕРТ ФЕЙК ПРОСТО САТИРА Я ПРОСТО ТРОЛЛИНГ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (В ВИДЕОИГРЕ)


----------



## zerotohero (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Shako Mako (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## PointOfNoReturn (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## on the verge (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## PointOfNoReturn (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## PointOfNoReturn (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## on the verge (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## on the verge (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## PointOfNoReturn (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## StrangerDanger (Nov 18, 2022)

@8PSLcel post some good songs


----------



## 8PSLcel (Nov 18, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> @8PSLcel post some good songs


----------



## StrangerDanger (Nov 18, 2022)

8PSLcel said:


>



you literallt just posted them because of the girls in the images


----------



## 8PSLcel (Nov 18, 2022)

StrangerDanger said:


> you literallt just posted them because of the girls in the images


no...


----------



## PointOfNoReturn (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## PointOfNoReturn (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Psychophilly (Nov 23, 2022)

Max Frauder said:


> *The New Division*



good shit


----------



## DIYbimaxBaby (Nov 23, 2022)

I need extremely angry and fast paced music about black people killing each other

Disappointed that the thread has none


----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Orbeck of Vinheim (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Xangsane (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## latincell95 (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Lorsss (Dec 1, 2022)

keeping up with the best italian music as always


----------



## cloUder (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Jenik (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Bitch (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Jim (Dec 3, 2022)

@aBetterMii  🇬🇧


----------



## Psychophilly (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Jim (Dec 4, 2022)

@aBetterMii  🇬🇧


----------



## aBetterMii (Dec 4, 2022)

Jim said:


> @aBetterMii  🇬🇧



Loathe - a Sad cartoon


----------



## Jim (Dec 4, 2022)

aBetterMii said:


> Loathe - a Sad cartoon


How Dare You Jiffle Elvis He Is My Hero


----------



## aBetterMii (Dec 4, 2022)

Jim said:


> How Dare You Jiffle Elvis He Is My Hero


Fleshwater - Enjoy


----------



## Jim (Dec 4, 2022)

aBetterMii said:


> Fleshwater - Enjoy


----------



## Jim (Dec 5, 2022)

@aBetterMii


----------



## aBetterMii (Dec 5, 2022)

Jim said:


> @aBetterMii



Rosemary - interpol


----------



## Jim (Dec 5, 2022)

aBetterMii said:


> Rosemary - interpol


----------



## aBetterMii (Dec 5, 2022)

Jim said:


>



Just - radio head


----------



## Xangsane (Dec 5, 2022)

*Because mulatto slayers beat out KPOPcels 4-1 today:
*


----------



## Jim (Dec 6, 2022)

@aBetterMii


----------



## aBetterMii (Dec 6, 2022)

Jim said:


> @aBetterMii



Heart cooks brain - modest mouse


----------



## Jim (Dec 7, 2022)

aBetterMii said:


> Heart cooks brain - modest mouse


----------



## Jim (Dec 8, 2022)

@aBetterMii


----------



## PointOfNoReturn (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Iblamejordan (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 20581 (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Jim (Dec 11, 2022)

@aBetterMii


----------



## Dr. Mog (Dec 12, 2022)

watch slide 2


----------



## Jim (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Jim (Dec 14, 2022)

@aBetterMii this song makes me want to get raped in the woods by a goth witch


----------



## aBetterMii (Dec 14, 2022)

Jim said:


> @aBetterMii this song makes me want to get raped in the woods by a goth witch



I dont need a song for that


----------



## Jim (Dec 14, 2022)

aBetterMii said:


> I dont need a song for that


wait, that happened to u?


----------



## aBetterMii (Dec 14, 2022)

Jim said:


> wait, that happened to u?


No, to want it, i wish it happened to me, over


----------



## PointOfNoReturn (Dec 15, 2022)

Jim said:


> @aBetterMii this song makes me want to get raped in the woods by a goth witch





Jim said:


>



Your taste in music is based


----------



## PointOfNoReturn (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## PointOfNoReturn (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## luljankybo (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Cheesyrumble (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Jim (Dec 16, 2022)

@aBetterMii


----------



## PointOfNoReturn (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Jim (Dec 19, 2022)

@aBetterMii i listen 2 this when im sad


----------



## aBetterMii (Dec 19, 2022)

@Jim genuinely one of the most beautiful songs iveever heard


----------



## ChiraqJihad (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## PointOfNoReturn (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## BrendioEEE (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Lux (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Jim (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Lasko123 (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Jim (Dec 24, 2022)

@aBetterMii


----------



## Jim (Dec 25, 2022)

@aBetterMii this sounds incredible with the new mix


----------



## PointOfNoReturn (Dec 25, 2022)

my favorite song


----------



## horizon (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## cloUder (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## PointOfNoReturn (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Entschuldigung (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## horizon (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Jim (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## DisfiguredSubhuman (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Veganist (Dec 30, 2022)

Where do all the lovers meet with one another,
In an effort to uncover what has happened to the silent days?
Despite ones on the corner, dream of something warmer
A semblance of our old ways, what has happened to our handmade days?
Oh no
Oh no
Oh nooooooooo
We can pull a map out detailing the direct route
Young ones grow anxious to proclaim their advances to the fray
If we don't wake up and the truth never comes up
You will never have our old lane, you will never have a right of way
Oh no [x8]
Hey-oh!
Oh no [x8]
Hey-oh!
Oh nooooooooo
Where do all the lovers meet with one another,
In an effort to uncover what has happened to the silent days?
Despite ones on the corner, dream of something warmer
A semblance of our old ways, what has happened to our handmade days?
Oh no [x4]
Hey!
Oh no [x4]
Hey-oh!
Hey-oh!
And won't you show us where your heart is?


----------



## Jim (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## GoldKiller (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## john2 (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## LusterToLow (Dec 31, 2022)

Red hot chill peppers,Metallica mainly


----------



## Jim (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Trilogy (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## ReadBooksEveryday (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Jim (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## DisfiguredSubhuman (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## cloUder (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## PointOfNoReturn (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## hiwasuwor (Jan 2, 2023)

Virgincore









I Wish My Life Was A Gacha Love Story


i wake up got left on read by her again i make some food and then takem y ass to school and i cannot stand seing her with him yeah it haunts me i wish my life was a gatcha love story




on.soundcloud.com


----------



## Iblamejordan (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Iblamejordan (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Iblamejordan (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Iblamejordan (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## reborn (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Veganist (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Xangsane (Jan 3, 2023)

About the Norwood Reaper:
*IT'S GONNA GET YOU, SAVE OUR SOUL!*


----------



## Xangsane (Jan 3, 2023)

Lizards me


----------



## Trilogy (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## PointOfNoReturn (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## PointOfNoReturn (Friday at 7:28 AM)




----------



## Trilogy (Saturday at 10:05 PM)




----------



## cloUder (Sunday at 1:46 PM)




----------



## cloUder (Sunday at 2:01 PM)




----------



## cloUder (Sunday at 3:59 PM)




----------



## Trilogy (Today at 5:53 AM)




----------



## Zeruel (40 minutes ago)

can’t believe this fucking tearjerking masterpiece comes from an incest anime OVA


----------



## cloUder (20 minutes ago)

Zeruel said:


> can’t believe this fucking tearjerking masterpiece comes from an incest anime OVA



same with this random video game theme


----------

